# Unpopular opinions 2.0!



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 19, 2020)

We need a new one! here it is, new and improved!  

I'll open, steven universe is one of the ugliest cartoons ever made, it looks like generic calart left for too long in the microwave.

Your turn


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 19, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: unpopular opinion threads only turn into a place for people to say their bullshit political views


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 19, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: Stop trolling on a furry site, if you are using your precious time to troll people on a FURRY SITE, you have messed up your life terribly, to be honest.


----------



## Punji (Nov 19, 2020)

_Actual_ unpopular opinion: Dinosaurs are lame and the Jarassic Park film series is stupid and bad.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 19, 2020)

Orange is a gross color


----------



## aomagrat (Nov 19, 2020)

Coffee any way but hot and black is gross.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 19, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Unpopular opinion: unpopular opinion threads only turn into a place for people to say their bullshit political views


Might be averted if we avoid toxic topics, don't start getting pissy at nothing, and harass users. So please don't start thanks


[Nexus] said:


> Orange is a gross color


Depends on context. I think any color can be beautiful if used correctly


Punji said:


> _Actual_ unpopular opinion: Dinosaurs are lame and the Jarassic Park film series is stupid and bad.






 hehe


aomagrat said:


> Coffee any way but hot and black is gross.



I agree with that


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 19, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Might be averted if we avoid toxic topics, don't start getting pissy at nothing, and harass users. So please don't start thanks
> 
> Depends on context. I think any color can be beautiful if used correctly
> 
> ...


I didn't harass anybody. Stop with the bullshit.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 19, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I didn't harass anybody. Stop with the bullshit.


You're currently failing at not being toxic, please stop


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 19, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You're currently failing at not being toxic, please stop


Don't spread lies then.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 19, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Don't spread lies then.


All I said is that we should avoid toxicity and harassment, what's wrong with that?


----------



## pinecones (Nov 19, 2020)

I think the self-help industry is supremely toxic.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 19, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> All I said is that we should avoid toxicity and harassment, what's wrong with that?


Whatever


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 19, 2020)

pinecones said:


> I think the self-help industry is supremely toxic.


What is it? the do it yourself type?


----------



## pinecones (Nov 19, 2020)

More the industry that is pretty lazy and preys on vulnerable people who don't know where else to turn. I find it can only provide shame as a motivator, when many people are dealing with factors beyond their control. Creates a vicious cycle that some profit off of and it sickens me a bit.
Some self-help is well meaning but as with anything, the extreme gets out of hand.


----------



## Tonkat (Nov 19, 2020)

Star Wars is overrated.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 19, 2020)

Tonkat said:


> Star Wars is overrated.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 19, 2020)

pinecones said:


> More the industry that is pretty lazy and preys on vulnerable people who don't know where else to turn. I find it can only provide shame as a motivator, when many people are dealing with factors beyond their control. Creates a vicious cycle that some profit off of and it sickens me a bit.
> Some self-help is well meaning but as with anything, the extreme gets out of hand.


Hm, yes, sounds slightly cultish


Tonkat said:


> Star Wars is overrated.


Given the hype surrounding it, or that was surrounding it at some point, it's not difficult for it to be overrated >.>


----------



## aomagrat (Nov 19, 2020)

Tonkat said:


> Star Wars is overrated.


Captain Kirk would've kicked Darth Vader's butt.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2020)

Kebab>Hamburger


----------



## bandit_husky (Nov 19, 2020)

unpopular opinion: beastars is overrated BNA is supreme


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 19, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Kebab>Hamburger


Depends..; outside big fast food chains, I find burgers easier to eat and generally less oily


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: No, people around you don't HAVE to be told everything.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 19, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Kebab>Hamburger


Hello there Yousef! I see you are enjoying the good kebabs.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 19, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Unpopular opinion: No, people around you don't HAVE to be told everything.


You mean the people who don't like that some people want to keep privacy? these people are annoying!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 19, 2020)

Disturbed sucks, this video is self-explanatory:


----------



## aomagrat (Nov 19, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Kebab>Hamburger


I went to a restaurant in Antalya Turkey and asked the waiter to bring me what the locals ate. He brought me lamb kebab, served in a bowl.  It was delicious!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 19, 2020)

aomagrat said:


> I went to a restaurant in Antalya Turkey and asked the waiter to bring me what the locals ate. He brought me lamb kebab, served on a bowl.  It was delicious!


I can go for some Turkish food tonight.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 19, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Disturbed sucks, this video is self-explanatory:


I don't know whose cup of tea that is, but it's not mine


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 19, 2020)

I just unironically microwaved a lamb kebab.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 19, 2020)

Letterio Amadeo ️


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 19, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I just unironically microwaved a lamb kebab.


That's not an unpopular opinion, that's just a horrible life decision!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 19, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> That's not an unpopular opinion, that's just a horrible life decision!


We were on the topic about how Yaka became part of a nordic-Arabian tribe, and it made me hungry, and I just happened to find some microwavable ones in the freezer.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 19, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> We were on the topic about how Yaka became part of a nordic-Arabian tribe, and it made me hungry, and I just happened to find some microwavable ones in the freezer.


Frozen tacos! frozen kabab and non-poppable bubblewrap! this truly is the end of the world!


----------



## Rayd (Nov 19, 2020)

adventure time was terrible and gave birth to an entire era of equally as terrible cartoons, and ruined many other cartoons by having them adapt to their popular random = funny formula at the time.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 19, 2020)

Anime all looks the same to me, and I find it terrible.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 19, 2020)

i prefer farm animals to pets.

i may be a furry but only find humans sexy.

i'm bi but not interested in anyone and have others make the first move but then i get interested in the people who are after me.

i don't think cheating on a relationship is inherently a bad thing.

guns aren't that great next to air guns nowadays. similar with pneumatic safety grenades.

burning is not as bad as suffocating.

people should scent mark their homes when they have cats so the cats don't get an attitude problem.

no canine furries actually act anything like the creature they are immitating.

a seagull of human height, anthropomorph or not, would be absolutely terrifying if it were realistic.

women are just better than men at pretty much anything but they let the men believe their awesome to get free labour.

if vegans only knew all the non-food related products they use day to day which an animal died for.

manditory sterilisation of certain unreliable members of the human race who sire more young than they can care for should be standard practice.
this also applies to those who sleep around with strangers.

psychologists genuinely don't know what they are talking about and everything they say is based on conventional behavior of people due to the fact that most of the population are normies, which makes them no better than professional psychics to be honest.

people don't become friends with others based on any other factor than simply spending time together and the worst thing you could do is partner people up based on their interests since you'll both struggle with the same issues and get nowhere.

if you lose someone important to you, don't worry. there are literally thousands of other people just like them around if you look hard enough. the only reason you don't think so is because you are valuing others based on arbitrary values like a person's style of clothing or haircut rather than their personal interests and thought processes.

if you do something and it hurts someone then you don't need to stress about it. there is always a way to make amends for the damage you've caused but it may take some time for the appropriate action to be in a moment where it will be successful and it's okay to suffer as you wait because you're going to fix it later.

entertainment is a temporary personal positive vibe but having a possitive impact on the world that changes its function for the better will satisfy you for much longer especially if it was difficult to achieve and you had to work for it.

humans don't have negativity bias, it's fed to them via entertainment mediums. humans by nature are a constructive species which is a unique trait among animals but it's the fear of the work involved that prevents them.

you can genuinely make a fortune playing black jack by calculating the odds and if you write the results of your plays down you can find where a game is rigged.

Green is the most creative color since it give people less to start with so a creative use of it is needed to produce anything of quality.

Smell is the most important sense and humans don't even realize how much they rely on it since it has become so intrinsic to use.

I'm not scared of meeting criminals, I'm scared of meeting cops.

Stay on everyone's good side and you're more like to get robbed than killed.

Guns are cowardly unless you let yourself get shot first.

A gift card is sharp enough to kill and way less conspicuous than a thread or blade.

What's wrong with velcro instead of laces? Nobody cares.

If you see a person wearing a hoodie walking the streets at night they are not a drug dealer. They are just cold.

Pizza is a sandwich. I can make a cheese and tomato sandwich and it's basically the same thing.

The Romans were not great innovators. They stole technology from the countries they invaded. They were the thieves guild of ancient Europe.

Women think we can't tell when they're aroused because it's not as physically obvious as men but we all can. Your demeanor is plain as day. The body hides but the spirit shows. No, that does not mean we're interested or will act on it.

Animals understand clothes. They don't reject the outfits you put on them because they don't like to have things covering part of their body, they reject them because they different tastes in fashion.

The United States is technically under a dictatorship, they just have several dictators instead of one. When have you ever seen a petition work?

Bill Gates literally has enough money to end world hunger, he just doesn't want to.

If they didn't have guns the 1% wouldn't exist, the 99% would have robbed and killed them.

With the medical knowledge i possess i think biting your enemies should be considered a war crime.

If guns were quiet no-one would care if the government took them away.

Music is the most important part on an emotional scene.

Some parasites are only exterminated because they make the poor too powerful.

I am literally not allowed to pay someone to grafitti my own house and WHY?!

We're just letting ourselves destroy the planet which will result in all our deaths in a few years and like 99% of people are okay with this?

You don't have to act like another animal to befriend it. Animals don't judge others like that. That's a human thing. Just stop treating them like they're not a living being with thoughts and feelings. Sorry if that sounds cliche but i mean it literally.

Using "goat" to replace "got" is not funny. Nobody finds that funny. Not even you find that funny. And you're the guy that said it.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 19, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> Anime all looks the same to me, and I find it terrible.


Beastars being an exception.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 19, 2020)

*defends existence of straight foxes*

or more importantly that 1 character's species or traits from that species should not be the only thing that determines their behavior, especally if there is no real evidence the species acts like that "normally"
(  might be just an option not an unpopular option, but we will see)


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 19, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> Anime all looks the same to me, and I find it terrible.


How many anime have you watched?


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 19, 2020)

Lira Miraeta said:


> How many anime have you watched?


Dis many.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 19, 2020)

Fist of the North Star is the only anime I ever really liked.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 19, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> i prefer farm animals to pets.
> 
> i may be a furry but only find humans sexy.
> 
> ...



Part time historian pitching in here. Not trying to be disparaging or a wet blanket but, the whole thing about Rome doesn't hit the mark.


The Roman's military backbone, "the legion", was their own innovation, they conquered as many places as they did because they were several steps ahead of everybody else militarily. The Arch, as well their ability or engineer on the battlefield were testaments to them being great builders and innovative thinkers. On top of that, their concrete holds up better than modern concrete.

In addition. The Roman senate helped to form the foundation of modern American democracy.
Would not call that a lack of innovation, personally

Just off the top of my head


----------



## Rayd (Nov 19, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> no canine furries actually act anything like the creature they are immitating.


to be fair, what furries do act like the animal they're imitating? besides, there would be no variety if every character acted according to their species. it would be pretty boring imo.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 19, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> to be fair, what furries do act like the animal they're imitating? besides, there would be no variety if every character acted according to their species. it would be pretty boring imo.


They make a good point, maybe I should start barking  screaming at strangers, and chasing cats.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 19, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Beastars being an exception.


I tried, I really did.
Can't do it.



Lira Miraeta said:


> How many anime have you watched?


Enough to know I have no interest


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 19, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> I tried, I really did.
> Can't do it.
> 
> 
> Enough to know I have no interest


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 19, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> I tried, I really did.
> Can't do it.
> 
> 
> Enough to know I have no interest


That's okay, you don't have to love anime. I just thought you might not see some really good pieces.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 19, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> adventure time was terrible and gave birth to an entire era of equally as terrible cartoons, and ruined many other cartoons by having them adapt to their popular random = funny formula at the time.


It started off good, then it went on for a few years as Finn grew into a strapping young man with unchecked emotions bouncing from one teenage girl to the next, then there was the whole genderswap thing (oh god), then the show got really old and started relying on homosexuality and other SJW themes to stay relevant (like all the other shows were doing at the time since being woke and inclusive was what was popular at the time, man 2016 - 2018 was just not a good time for CN), and at that point, it had become the Marceline and Princess Bubblegum show. Then the show realized it had been going on for so long and just ended with some generic bittersweet ending where everyone either dies/moves on to some bittersweet future, and then there's whatever Distant Lands is supposed to be. The show gave way to Steven Universe and the Cartoon Network "Renaissance" Era. Steven Universe is a whole other can of rotten worms. I think the Golden Era of CN is overrated but the Renaissance era is not as good as all the cancerous Renaissance Cartoon fanbases constantly claim it to be.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 19, 2020)

Also, am I the only person in the world who liked Dude, What Would Happen?  Everyone else takes turns corpse-raping the Live-Action Era of CN, but I genuinely enjoyed the show for the little bit it ran. I also appreciated the Speak Up to Stop Bullying for what it tried to do.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 19, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> It started off good, then it went on for a few years as Finn grew into a strapping young man with unchecked emotions bouncing from one teenage girl to the next, then there was the whole genderswap thing (oh god), then the show got really old and started relying on homosexuality and other SJW themes to stay relevant, and at that point it had become the Marceline and Princess Bubblegum show. Then the show realized it had been going on for so long and just ended with some generic bittersweet ending where everyone either dies/moves on to some bittersweet future, and then there's whatever Distant Lands is supposed to be. The show gave way to Steven Universe and the Cartoon Network "Renaissance". Steven Universe is a whole other can of rotten worms. I think the Golden Era of CN is overrated but the Renaissance era is not as good as all the cancerous Renaissance Cartoon fanbases constantly claim it to be.


wow, didn't even know about a majority of that. i just remember watching the first 5 or so episodes and choosing never to watch it again. that's god awful sounding. what upsets me most about it (and i'm not one to be a conspiracy theorist about this kind of thing) is that i kind of feel the dawn of the "random = funny" cartoons share the blame for great cartoons like spongebob or fairly odd parents becoming bizarre and obnoxious, to adapt to the competition. i don't really feel that cartoons have ever been the same since, either, and it's depressing wondering if they ever will again.

i enjoyed regular show for awhile before it quickly became that every episode something completely random and over the top would happen mid-episode in otherwise interesting plots and ruin it. i do agree that 2000's CN is overrated, though, after doing some research, the only 2 shows i really liked from that era were ed, edd n' eddy and teen titans. for the most part, 2000's nicktoons and boomerang took over my childhood.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 19, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Also, am I the only person in the world who liked Dude, What Would Happen?  Everyone else takes turns corpse-raping the Live-Action Era of CN, but I genuinely enjoyed the show for the little bit it ran. I also appreciated the Speak Up to Stop Bullying for what it tried to do.
> View attachment 94298


holy shit i remember this. i don't think i liked it as much as i loved destroy build destroy, though.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 19, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Part time historian pitching in here. Not trying to be disparaging or a wet blanket but, the whole thing about Rome doesn't hit the mark.
> 
> 
> The Roman's military backbone, "the legion" was an innovation was their own innovation, they conquered as many places as they did because they were several steps ahead of everybody else militarily. The Arch, as well their ability or engineer on the battlefield were testaments to them being great builders and innovative thinkers. On top of that, their concrete holds up better than modern concrete.
> ...


err... dude? all the innovations you mentioned are Greek things, not Roman. The Romans may have used them more but they didn't invent them.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 19, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i enjoyed regular show for awhile before it quickly became that every episode something completely random and over the top would happen mid-episode in otherwise interesting plots and ruin it. i do agree that 2000's CN is overrated, though, after doing some research, the only 2 shows i really liked from that era were ed, edd n' eddy and teen titans. for the most part, 2000's nicktoons and boomerang took over my childhood.


You sound kinda like 11 yr old me a while back lol. I friggin loved Regular Show. What was your favorite era of CN?


----------



## Rayd (Nov 19, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> You sound kinda like 11 yr old me a while back lol. I friggin loved Regular Show. What was your favorite era of CN?


that's kind of tough, only because there's really only 3 or 4 shows i can say i _really _enjoyed from CN, being the ones i mentioned. i liked more 2000's stuff like courage and foster's, but not nearly as much as the others for me to consider myself a CN kid. so i'd have to give it to the 2000's era only because of how shallow my interest was for the channel as a whole. while teen titans, ed edd n eddy and regular show remain to be some of my favorite cartoons, i was definitely more of a nicktoons/nickelodeon kid.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 19, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> err... dude? all the innovations you mentioned are Greek things, not Roman. The Romans may have used them more but they didn't invent them.


No, the legion was a specifically Roman thing. Lol. As well the, Roman Republic/Senate was a Roman thing. The Greeks did not invent the Senate or the Republic. Hence the term, Roman Republic.

The Romans did like their Columns, pediments and cornices, but the arch was pretty uniquely theirs. You're free to point out which you feel isn't  unique to them, but they are all pretty Roman, right down the military engeineering they employed. It was uniquely theirs, and it's indisputable the legion was of their making.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 19, 2020)

I liked Adventure Time, one of my favorite shows. But it wasn't like that right away, at first I didn't like it, it seemed that the jokes were too stupid, but as the plot developed, I saw that the series was deeper than it seemed at first glance. And then it became even deeper and deeper, the plot became more twisted with each episode.

And in my opinion, the fact that Marceline and gum are bisexual does not spoil the series in the least. In general, I can't remember the SJW agenda there.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 19, 2020)

But I don't like SpongeBob at all, I just hate it.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 20, 2020)

also speaking of cartoons, this song is VERY underrated as far as cartoon songs go. i listen to it at least 500 times a year

but maybe i'm a smidge biased since iirc, ember was my first crush ever.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 20, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> No, the legion was a specifically Roman thing. Lol. As well the, Roman Republic/Senate was a Roman thing. The Greeks did not invent the Senate or the Republic. Hence the term, Roman Republic.
> 
> The Romans did like their Columns, pediments and cornices, but the arch was pretty uniquely theirs. You're free to point out which you feel isn't  unique to them, but they are all pretty Roman, right down the military engeineering they employed. It was uniquely theirs, and it's indisputable the legion was of their making.


If you want an example of the legion you basically have to look back at Alexander the Great and what he did. In fact if you rummage around I think there's a Roman Emperor that specifically states that's where the concept of the legion comes from.

The Senate was a combination of 2 ideas, an open forum system the central Greeks used to speed up politics and what was called at the time the "Jury" (no relation), which was a concept they adopted from the east where representatives of local regions would speak on the public's behalf. Both Greek.

The Arch is an African thing that migrated into Eastern Europe. They used to be made of wood which is why they mostly haven't survived to modern day. That and some recent terrorist attacks by Isis but some still survive. The Greeks adopted it first but they failed to make it out of stone for the longest time until some Egyptian Arabs showed Europe how to do it properly. By the way that is also why the Star of David has a tringle resting on it's base as part of it.

Also I'm pretty sure most everybody had a republic going on before Egypt stamped it out.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 20, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> also speaking of cartoons, this song is VERY underrated as far as cartoon songs go. i listen to it at least 500 times a year
> 
> but maybe i'm a smidge biased since iirc, ember was my first crush ever.


ember's story was kinda dark for a butch hartman cartoon (or cartoons in general), but i didn't get really into it. i found danny phantom kinda weird and don't see the way a lot of the fans do. could you explain what was so attractive about her?


----------



## Rayd (Nov 20, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> ember's story was kinda dark for a butch hartman cartoon (or cartoons in general), but i didn't get really into it. i found danny phantom kinda weird and don't see the way a lot of the fans do. could you explain what was so attractive about her?


tall goth bitch,
and she threw danny around like a ragdoll.

what's more to love.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 20, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> tall goth bitch,
> and she threw danny around like a ragdoll.
> 
> what's more to love.


~ m e h ~


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 20, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> If you want an example of the legion you basically have to look back at Alexander the Great and what he did. In fact if you rummage around I think there's a Roman Emperor that specifically states that's where the concept of the legion comes from.
> 
> The Senate was a combination of 2 ideas, an open forum system the central Greeks used to speed up politics and what was called at the time the "Jury" (no relation), which was a concept they adopted from the east where representatives of local regions would speak on the public's behalf. Both Greek.
> 
> ...



The Roman were already using the phalanx before they switched to the legion, they switched from the long spears of the phalanx because of how inflexible it was. The legion and the Roman interpretation are separated by considerable time. This pre legion legion was not armed with towering spears, but with short swords and javelins. While the Triarii part of the pre legion used specifically designed thrusting spears, as well as dedicated skirmishers called Velites armed only with javelins. . The javelin being the precursor to the pilum that was designed in a way to bend into target shields and render them useless. The end result was each maniple of the legion operated independently and allowed them excellent adaptability, which granted them crushing defeats on the Macedonian phalanxes they ended up facing The modern legion as we know it used glaudius's, scutums and the aforementioned pilums and was an army of full time professionals not citizen soldiers, as before. The were also capable of a multitude of different formations due to them separated each legion into ten subgroups, thanks to superior Roman organization, yet they could still pull off unite wide actions like testudos to cover from a hail of arrows or projectiles.

I know the Roman started with the phalanx and subsequently modified the current form to something else. Much the same way pikeman evolved from spearman and eventually led to the pike and shot. And it is a massive stretch to say that the Pike and shot is at all stolen from anybody. It was a fairly unique method of combat in it's own right.

The Roman Republic was a form of government unlike anything before, it was the first system to utilize strong checks and balances on power, and give a strong voice to the public "Tribune of the Plebs." The roman republic is remembered because it actually, you know, worked as a republic should. There is a reason the founding fathers of the Us choose the Roman republic as the foundation and not say, some on the whim set of governance from elsewhere. You don't get points for firsts in history usually, just if your idea stood up to scrutiny and was usable. The roman republic worked because it's set of ideals held up to scrutiny because of it's practical use. It was arranged in a very thoughtful way, in other words. The Roman republic's public services branch for example ensured clean running water in most major cities as well as providing free wheat to the impoverished. The fact that the Roman Republic was separate into three wings, the assemblies, senate and magistrate demonstrates well the big picture of applying checks and balances. No one party had unlimited power. I could go on, but I've rambled enough.

Saying that they stole the idea from the Greeks is like saying Oligarchy stole the idea from Monarchy. Or that it's just a monarchy with multiple rulers. Or for a more modern example, it's like saying a constitutional monarchy is just an idea stolen from the Greeks, because the Greeks first planted the seed of a government with the public having a say in how they are governed. The arch was distinctly Roman because they made it work and work well. The arch originating in Africa is debatable at best as there is little supporting evidence for it, or it's conveniently gone now and suspiciously not mentioned in texts at the time.

The Romans broke alot of ground, and there are certainly some areas were they simply improved existing discoveries, a great deal of human innovation is exactly that, to be entirely fair. You have plenty of exceptions, but I think even when it comes to improving what exists, it suddenly does not constitute theft.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 20, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> The Roman were already using the phalanx before they switched to the legion, they switched from the long spears of the phalanx because of how inflexible it was. The legion and the Roman interpretation are separated by considerable time. This pre legion legion was not armed with towering spears, but with short swords and javelins. While the Triarii part of the pre legion used specifically designed thrusting spears, as well as dedicated skirmishers called Velites armed only with javelins. . The javelin being the precursor to the pilum that was designed in a way to bend into target shields and render them useless. The end result was each maniple of the legion operated independently and allowed them excellent adaptability, which granted them crushing defeats on the Macedonian phalanxes they ended up facing The modern legion as we know it used glaudius's, scutums and the aforementioned pilums and was an army of full time professionals not citizen soldiers, as before. The were also capable of a multitude of different formations due to them separated each legion into ten subgroups, thanks to superior Roman organization, yet they could still pull off unite wide actions like testudos to cover from a hail of arrows or projectiles.
> 
> I know the Roman started with the phalanx and subsequently modified the current form to something else. Much the same way pikeman evolved from spearman and eventually led to the pike and shot. And it is a massive stretch to say that the Pike and shot is at all stolen from anybody. It was a fairly unique method of combat in it's own right.
> 
> ...


Holy crap man. You really need to research Eastern European history. God damn.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 20, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> Holy crap man. You really need to research Eastern European history. God damn.


You really need to research history period. God damn.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 20, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> You really need to research history period. God damn.


Wow are you asking the wrong person but we've gone on on this point and I'm willing to shut up if you are.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 20, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> Wow are you asking the wrong person but we've gone on on this point and I'm willing to shut up if you are.


Wasn't planning on saying anything else about the subject. Perfectly fine to agree to disagree.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 20, 2020)

the process of commissioning art - finding artists, making sure they're open, making sure their style would mesh well with my idea(s), then the worst part, interpreting those ideas to said artist(s), is stressful and makes me not want to do it, and its depressing when some people make it look so easy by getting 40 pieces a month.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> ember's story was kinda dark for a butch hartman cartoon (or cartoons in general), but i didn't get really into it. i found danny phantom kinda weird and don't see the way a lot of the fans do. could you explain what was so attractive about her?


Must've been pretty potent, since she even inspired a wannabe mass shooter


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> The Roman Republic Was a form of government unlike anything before, it was the firts system to utilize strong checks and balances on power, and give a strong voice to the public "Tribune of the Plebs." The roman republic is remembered because it actually, you know, worked as a republic should.



It's worth pointing out that the Roman Republic was replaced by an Empire under Caesar, 
so I suppose we can say checks and balances on power did not remain strong enough to prevent a populist leader from refusing to leave office and assuming the role of dictator. 

I guess there's an entire other discussion as well. During the period of the Republic, Roman sources claimed to have killed or enslaved a quarter of the population of Gaul. 
So the idea that the Romans upheld a fair system of government could be debated! x3

The reason some modern nations model themselves after Rome might have more to do with the idea of inheriting their brand of projecting power- rather than the belief that senate-type systems where people's nominated representatives debate ideas was unique to Rome. 

Similar concepts of organisation existed in the Anglo-Saxon Witans and Folkmoots, for example. 








						Origins
					

The modern UK Parliament can trace its origins all the way back to two features of Anglo-Saxon government from the 8th to 11th centuries




					www.parliament.uk
				




(this story of origin for the British parliament is again partly mythologised though- because the ruling classes thought that claiming to draw their political power from successful conquering forebears would make it seem more genuine).


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It's worth pointing out that the Roman Republic was replaced by an Empire under Caesar,
> so I suppose we can say checks and balances on power did not remain strong enough to prevent a populist leader from refusing to leave office and assuming the role of dictator.
> 
> I guess there's an entire other discussion as well. During the period of the Republic, Roman sources claimed to have killed or enslaved a quarter of the population of Gaul.
> ...


I've seen numerous documentaries about Caesar, I would still say the general corruption of the system was to blame, and pathetic bureaucrats like Bibulus; not to mention all the people who were more than happy to resort to violence to maintain a rotting status quo

Plus contrary to modern misconceptions, he didn't create an empire. The function of emperor wasn't to even exist for a while after his death


----------



## Simo (Nov 20, 2020)

The Caesar salad is under-rated in its crisp, piquant simplicity, and should be more common among salads.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

Peoples perception on historical civilizations and innovators, as well as contributors, as to who gets credit, can sometimes be factored, by personal views on the various demographics of the people of said civilization, such as religion, race, morals, political opinions (a big one in todays time) etc, including how one can relate to said civilization.

This is why people debate on things like some civilizations being thieves of inventions, while others are mass contributors to most things we use in life, and how we can never be truly sure in many cases. An explanation of how I see two sides to discuss if Romans were in fact deserving of credit for their sophistication and power, or that they basically stole everything from non Europeans.

Though if I had to guess, I'm going to agree with Kimber, because I've heard the "Filthy Europeans stole everything and are bad" like a broken record, and often with little evidence to back it up other than obvious sociological and political convictions that hold little merit in most cases.


----------



## Simo (Nov 20, 2020)

More candid photos should be posted of @KimberVaile:





(not actually Kimber, just what came up on Google)


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I've seen numerous documentaries about Caesar, I would still say the general corruption of the system was to blame, and pathetic bureaucrats like Bibulus; not to mention all the people who were more than happy to resort to violence to maintain a rotting status quo
> 
> Plus contrary to modern misconceptions, he didn't create an empire. The function of emperor wasn't to even exist for a while after his death



You see my point though right? Whether you blame Caesar individually or Roman ruling society more broadly, the Roman system wasn't robust enough to prevent a dictator assuming power.

In fairness this might be a criticism levied against many nations' governments and you might argue that all nations may end up in the same situation after a long enough time.



[Nexus] said:


> Peoples perception on historical civilizations and innovators, as well as contributors, as to who gets credit, can sometimes be factored, by personal views on the various demographics of the people of said civilization, such as religion, race, morals, political opinions (a big one in todays time) etc, including how one can relate to said civilization.
> 
> This is why people debate on things like some civilizations being thieves of inventions, while others are mass contributors to most things we use in life, and how we can never be truly sure in many cases. An explanation of how I see two sides to discuss if Romans were in fact deserving of credit for their sophistication and power, or that they basically stole everything from non Europeans.
> 
> Though if I had to guess, I'm going to agree with Kimber, because I've heard the "Filthy Europeans stole everything and are bad" like a broken record, with little evidence to back it up other than obvious sociological and political convictions that hold little merit in most cases.



It would definitely be inaccurate to accuse the Romans of _only_ stealing or copying- and the copying and spreading of ideas can represent innovation anyway. I think Sam was implying the Romans copied ideas from other Europeans, like the Greeks, extensively.

Although it's worth pointing out the Romans probably didn't view themselves as being 'European' in a modern sense anyway. A Roman might have viewed themselves as being more similar to a Phoenician than to a Gaul or Cherusci.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It would definitely be inaccurate to accuse the Romans of _only_ stealing or copying- and the copying and spreading of ideas can represent innovation anyway. I think Sam was implying the Romans copied ideas from other Europeans, like the Greeks, extensively.
> 
> Although it's worth pointing out the Romans probably didn't view themselves as being 'European' in a modern sense anyway. A Roman might have viewed themselves as being more similar to a Phoenician than to a Gaul or Cherusci.


This is an interesting way of looking at it, and I can agree. The concept of "European" was not to them in their time what it is to us, in the sense of cultural, ethnic, and geographical factors, or at least not entirely.

EDIT: How do you quote an additional person when editing a post already made? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> This is an interesting way of looking at it, and I can agree. The concept of "European" was not to them in their time what it is to us, in the sense of cultural, ethnic, and geographical factors, or at least not entirely.
> 
> EDIT: How do you quote an additional person when editing a post already made? Asking for a friend.



There's a drama on Netflix at the moment called 'Barbaren' about Rome's attempts to expand into what we now call Germany. 

You can quote additional people in the old copy-paste style by clicking the [ ] icon at the top right of the post editing menu, next to 'preview'.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> You see my point though right? Whether you blame Caesar individually or Roman ruling society more broadly, the Roman system wasn't robust enough to prevent a dictator assuming power.
> 
> In fairness this might be a criticism levied against many nations' governments and you might argue that all nations may end up in the same situation after a long enough time.


I don't think any system is "robust" enough for that, I would even add that very often, you see authoritarian regimes spawn from the very idea of preventing very much needed reformists/populists.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> There's a drama on Netflix at the moment called 'Barbaren' about Rome's attempts to expand into what we now call Germany.
> 
> You can quote additional people in the old copy-paste style by clicking the [ ] icon at the top right of the post editing menu, next to 'preview'.


This reminds me of Arminius, a German chieftain who defeated three Roman legions at the Battle of the Teutoburg Forest (I probably misspelled that) Anyway,  his victory helped prevent the total Romanization of Germanai and contributed to the fall of the Western Roman Empire later.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> This reminds me of Arminius, a German chieftain who defeated three Roman legions at the Battle of the Teutoburg Forest (I probably misspelled that) Anyway,  his victory helped prevent the total Romanization of Germanai and contributed to the fall of the Western Roman Empire later.
> 
> View attachment 94330


This is really a sad story, not only for the thousands who were killed but also, Arminius was betrayed and murdered soon after he betrayed Rome. One can only imagine what Europe would look like today without this controversial figure. I personally think Teutoburg was a waste. Maybe that's an unpopular opinion tho >.>


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> This is really a sad story, not only for the thousands who were killed but also, Arminius was betrayed and murdered soon after he betrayed Rome. One can only imagine what Europe would look like today without this controversial figure. I personally think Teutoburg was a waste. Maybe that's an unpopular opinion tho >.>



I can't say I sympathise with Rome invading everybody.

and if Rome had been able to expand north into Scandinavia, we might not have had Vikings, and their turn to try to invade everybody.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> This is really a sad story, not only for the thousands who were killed but also, Arminius was betrayed and murdered soon after he betrayed Rome. One can only imagine what Europe would look like today without this controversial figure. I personally think Teutoburg was a waste. Maybe that's an unpopular opinion tho >.>


It does make you wonder how far and wide Rome could have expanded left unbothered.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I can't say I sympathise with Rome invading everybody.
> 
> and if Rome had been able to expand north into Scandinavia, we might not have had Vikings, and their turn to try to invade everybody.


History is like a giant game of Age of Empires.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> It does make you wonder how far and wide Rome could have expanded left unbothered.



Maybe the reason they disintegrated was not because the German tribes were a particularly well-organised foe, but because their empire had already become so large that it was starting to become divided anyway?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Maybe the reason they disintegrated was not because the German tribes were a particularly well-organised foe, but because their empire had already become so large that it was starting to become divided anyway?


That's a good hypothesis


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> It does make you wonder how far and wide Rome could have expanded left unbothered.


Unbothered? I think it's the bothering that made Rome expand more than anything else... if I'm not mistaken in many cases they wanted buffer zones against potential invaders. It was definitely the case when the Cimbri attacked.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Maybe the reason they disintegrated was not because the German tribes were a particularly well-organised foe, but because their empire had already become so large that it was starting to become divided anyway?


It was many things as I understand it. They expanded too far to maintain and control their empire. There was a declining maintenance and importance in infrastructure (roads, aquaducts, etc.). The increasing corruption within provincial governments, the emperors, and the praetorian guard.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

Disney should make a rated R film....just once.

I just want to see them do it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Disney should make a rated R film....just once.
> 
> I just want to see them do it.



Critics 'baffled' by Disney announcement of diaper-furry themed sequel to Zootopia.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Critics 'baffled' by Disney announcement of diaper-furry themed sequel to Zootopia.


I meant like a fictional war drama featuring real actors but this works too I guess >w>


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I meant like a fictional war drama featuring real actors but this works too I guess >w>


They had that thing called star wers now I think, but I've heard it's not very good


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It's worth pointing out that the Roman Republic was replaced by an Empire under Caesar,
> so I suppose we can say checks and balances on power did not remain strong enough to prevent a populist leader from refusing to leave office and assuming the role of dictator.
> 
> I guess there's an entire other discussion as well. During the period of the Republic, Roman sources claimed to have killed or enslaved a quarter of the population of Gaul.
> ...


Cric pointed out a few misconceptions, mainly that the Republic outlived Caesar's  death. In fact many of the Roman Republic's functions continued even when the empire formed. Most of the checks and balances in modern American democracy traces it's roots from the Roman Republic, is documented that the founding father looked specifically towards the Roman Republic to model their democracy after as well, it was as it stood, the most successful form and interpretation of a Republic in terms of longevity and adaptability (nearly 500 years). I should mention most other republics, especially at the time, were quite short lived. The Roman senate specifically, they took heavy cues from. Unlikely things happen sometimes, democracies have gone tyrannical before and since, I would believe that is partially the inspiration for the addition of the second amendment after all. It is not inherently wrong to try and make improvements to the system you are basing your form of government on.

I would also caution that, it took an incredibly destructive civil war to see Caesar's victory, in which the odds were greatly stacked against him numerically speaking. More people from the Republic supported the establishment and it is Caeser's exceptional generalship that allowed him victory, which says more about how extraordinary Caeser's abilities were that he was able to face of against another extraordinarily talented general like Gnaeus Pompeius and end up defeating him, despite his vastly superior numbers and logistics and own generalship abilities. Ironically Caeser's wouldn't live much longer after his victory, as his betrayal of the Republic was met with, quite a few daggers to the back.

While it is generally true that some nations after tried very hard to claim to be the successor of the Roman civilization, in the case of the Us, they took very specifically, the model of their Republic and incorporated many elements in their government, with particular changes to further expand the checks and balances, and not so much the imperial ambitions of having an iron grip over European, Africa and Asia.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 20, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> This reminds me of Arminius, a German chieftain who defeated three Roman legions at the Battle of the Teutoburg Forest (I probably misspelled that) Anyway,  his victory helped prevent the total Romanization of Germanai and contributed to the fall of the Western Roman Empire later.
> 
> View attachment 94330


Just to add a little context, Arminius was in turn defeated multiple times by a Roman counter invasion led by Germanicus, named so for his string of victories in Germany. Rome did end up defeating the Germanic tribes quite roundly, the Romans could have occupied the lands, but may have been skittish to do so because of the initial ambush set up set up by Arminius, but it is ironic to note that Arminius himself was displaced an assassinated as he lost multiple battles against the Roman counter invasion.

He's a popular figure for his victory, but it should be noted, his major victory was an ambush when the legion was not in formation and hampered by a very clever trap. One that ultimately cost more Germanic blood than Roman in the end.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 20, 2020)

Simo said:


> More candid photos should be posted of @KimberVaile:
> 
> View attachment 94324
> 
> (not actually Kimber, just what came up on Google)


What? Togas are high fashion! Yeeeesh!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 20, 2020)

Beer is nasty


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 20, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> This is really a sad story, not only for the thousands who were killed but also, Arminius was betrayed and murdered soon after he betrayed Rome. One can only imagine what Europe would look like today without this controversial figure. I personally think Teutoburg was a waste. Maybe that's an unpopular opinion tho >.>



This is a very german thing to do, at least, if you look at german history pre 1900s. Start a war against others, when you run out of others to war against, start on each other.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Beer is nasty


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> This is a very german thing to do, at least, if you look at german history pre 1900s. Start a war against others, when you run out of others to war against, start on each other.


That sounds pretty bigoted


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 20, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> That sounds pretty bigoted



trust me, I know the germans.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Beer is nasty





[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 94349


REPORTED FOR HATE SPEECH


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> REPORTED FOR HATE SPEECH


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> trust me, I know the germans.




One of the lowest homicide rates in Europe which has one of the lowest homicide rates in the world


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 20, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 94355One of the lowest homicide rates in Europe which has one of the lowest homicide rates in the world


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 20, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 94355One of the lowest homicide rates in Europe which has one of the lowest homicide rates in the world



Now you know why it's an unpopular opinion 

Just to clarify - it was A - the historical angle, and B - very very very much tongue in cheek. I'm english - making historically insensitive remarks about the germans is something that is completely and utterly unavoidable for me.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 94355One of the lowest homicide rates in Europe which has one of the lowest homicide rates in the world


Wtf is going on in Lithuania?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Wtf is going on in Lithuania?


Apparently alcoholism is a big factor :C


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 20, 2020)

Alcohol is overrated, and doesn't even taste good 90% of the time.
Don't hurt me.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 20, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Wtf is going on in Lithuania?


An eternal civil war on whether or not they should run for 2020 Miss Europe's most obscure country pageant.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Cric pointed out a few misconceptions, mainly that the Republic outlived Caesar's  death. In fact many of the Roman Republic's functions continued even when the empire formed. Most of the checks and balances in modern American democracy traces it's roots from the Roman Republic, is documented that the founding father looked specifically towards the Roman Republic to model their democracy after as well, it was as it stood, the most successful form and interpretation of a Republic in terms of longevity and adaptability (nearly 500 years). I should mention most other republics, especially at the time, were quite short lived. The Roman senate specifically, they took heavy cues from. Unlikely things happen sometimes, democracies have gone tyrannical before and since, I would believe that is partially the inspiration for the addition of the second amendment after all. It is not inherently wrong to try and make improvements to the system you are basing your form of government on.
> 
> I would also caution that, it took an incredibly destructive civil war to see Caesar's victory, in which the odds were greatly stacked against him numerically speaking. More people from the Republic supported the establishment and it is Caeser's exceptional generalship that allowed him victory, which says more about how extraordinary Caeser's abilities were that he was able to face of against another extraordinarily talented general like Gnaeus Pompeius and end up defeating him, despite his vastly superior numbers and logistics and own generalship abilities. Ironically Caeser's wouldn't live much longer after his victory, as his betrayal of the Republic was met with, quite a few daggers to the back.
> 
> While it is generally true that some nations after tried very hard to claim to be the successor of the Roman civilization, in the case of the Us, they took very specifically, the model of their Republic and incorporated many elements in their government, with particular changes to further expand the checks and balances, and not so much the imperial ambitions of having an iron grip over European, Africa and Asia.



The United States did go on to behave as an expansionist empire; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manifest_destiny
So they may have ended up resembling Rome more in this fashion for much of their history, than any romantic ideas about republican ideals and fairness. 


I think a desire to view Rome's history as prestigious and romantic, and America as the rightful forebear to carry on the torch of that history, possibly distorts views of history here?



KimberVaile said:


> Just to add a little context, Arminius was in turn defeated multiple times by a Roman counter invasion led by Germanicus, named so for his string of victories in Germany. Rome did end up defeating the Germanic tribes quite roundly, the Romans could have occupied the lands, but may have been skittish to do so because of the initial ambush set up set up by Arminius, but it is ironic to note that Arminius himself was displaced an assassinated as he lost multiple battles against the Roman counter invasion.
> 
> He's a popular figure for his victory, but it should be noted, his major victory was an ambush when the legion was not in formation and hampered by a very clever trap. One that ultimately cost more Germanic blood than Roman in the end.



By the by, the entire idea of there even being a 'Germanic' people is a pretty tenuous label the Romans decided on- because of the dividing line of the Rhine. 

People that the Romans fought and considered Germanic probably wouldn't have considered themselves Germanic, and may not have even spoken languages that would today be considered Germanic.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I think a desire to view Rome's history as prestigious and romantic, and America as the rightful forebear to carry on the torch of that history, possibly distorts views of history here?


Every country and culture views the older civilizations that inspired them or influenced them in mostly positive ways in a prestigious and romantic light. It seems like basic admiration to me.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The United States did go on to behave as an expansionist empire; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manifest_destiny
> So they may have ended up resembling Rome more in this fashion for much of their history, than any romantic ideas about republican ideals and fairness.
> 
> 
> I think a desire to view Rome's history as prestigious and romantic, and America as the rightful forebear to carry on the torch of that history, possibly distorts views of history here?


Most nations on earth had an expansionist phase, so it's a bit unfair to single out the US and say they wanted to have the imperialist legacy of Rome endure, when the motivations were very different in intent. There was a misplaced sense of individualism, the Us saw themselves as the arbiters of democracy and an example of ideal society, which also had some motivation trough religion. Rome comparatively was more definitively an empire through the eyes of it's subjects and a little more blunt with it's perception.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> An eternal civil war on whether or not they should run for 2020 Miss Europe's most obscure country pageant.


Oh thank god it's not about Eurovision this time


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Most nations on earth had an expansionist phase, so it's a bit unfair to single out the US and say they wanted to have the imperialist legacy of Rome endure, when the motivations were very different in intent. There was a misplaced sense of individualism, the Us saw themselves as the arbiters of democracy and an example of ideal society, which also had some motivation trough religion. Rome comparatively was more definitively an empire through the eyes of it's subjects and a little more blunt with it's perception.



The idea that intentions were noble and republican is very likely a modern revision- because people like to imagine their countries have just and proud histories.

Many of the people directly involved in writing documents declaring all men free and equal themselves owned human beings, for example.



[Nexus] said:


> Every country and culture views the older civilizations that inspired them or influenced them in mostly positive ways in a prestigious and romantic light. It seems like basic admiration to me.



With British history it's a bit difficult! ;D


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> With British history it's a bit difficult! ;D


Celebrate the good things, and condemn and learn from the bad things.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> The idea that intentions were noble and republican is very likely a modern revision- because people like to imagine their countries have just and proud histories.
> 
> Many of the people directly involved in writing documents declaring all men free and equal themselves owned human beings, for example.


People have a remarkable capacity to justify any sort of vile unpleasantness they may be faced with, it is a common coping mechanism. I am not giving them a pass or saying it was right, merely explaining the thinking at the time and what they told themselves. I am not excusing the bad that any country has done in explaining the prevailing perspective or justifications for what occurred. I just felt it would give important context to explain the thinking at the time.

Many did genuinely believe they were bringing the Christian word of god and democracy to places that were 'uncivilized' and Manifest Destiny represented to them a 'noble' justification for how they felt. To others it was simply avarice, and to others still, they were just looking after their own self interests. A lot of these competing motives coalesced, as they always did with matters like this.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

Ah, I forgot about saying this one.

Self loathing of any kind isn't a virtue, rather it's practically a serious mental illness. There's absolutely nothing positive to gain from it. It's a self destructive behavior that benefits no one and will only make your quality of life and those around you worse.

Stop saying you hate things about yourself online and believing you are being a good person and that it's just criticism or self reflection.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 20, 2020)

Fox McCloud's design in Starfox Adventures was amazing, and I wish it was the default design for the whole series onward, then Nintendo had to go and ruin it and make all of them look stupid.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 20, 2020)

Hiridor said:


> Alcohol is overrated, and doesn't even taste good 90% of the time.
> Don't hurt me.


I bet I could mix you up something you dont know has booze in it that would floor you when you least expect it ;3


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 20, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Fox McCloud's design in Starfox Adventures was amazing, and I wish it was the default design for the whole series onward, then Nintendo had to go and ruin it and make all of them look stupid.


ARE YOU SAYING YOU LIKED STARFOX ADVENTURES? WEE-OO!!! WEE-OOO!!!!!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 20, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> ARE YOU SAYING YOU LIKED STARFOX ADVENTURES? WEE-OO!!! WEE-OOO!!!!!  View attachment 94363


Think that's bad? I unironically like the Mario Bros movie


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 20, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Think that's bad? I unironically like the Mario Bros movie


that's how the people on gameFAQs were handling SFA. red flag and all


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2020)

Sonic 2006 have good music.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 20, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Sonic 2006 have good music.


Sonic '06 isn't a bad game. The only thing stopping it from being a good game is that it's Sonic '06.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 20, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> that's how the people on gameFAQs were handling SFA. red flag and all


Yeah well
Most game fandoms are garbage.
Only one I rarely hear crap from is the Soulsbourne community.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 20, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> ARE YOU SAYING YOU LIKED STARFOX ADVENTURES? WEE-OO!!! WEE-OOO!!!!!  View attachment 94363


I liked the fur detail and character design, murr.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

Martial arts like Karate and other Asian fighting are incredibly overrated. They are deified in Western movies as this technique that can overcome insurmountable forces....if you just train hard enough,  when in reality its not all that of an effective self defense fighting compared to others, and to a novice in the hobby, will get your head bashed in the sidewalk if you try to play hero with it.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 20, 2020)

All of these Star Fox Adventures jokes were coming from a post on the GameFAQs forums where some guy made some long post about Star Fox Assault on-foot missions and everyone started memeing the crap out of him. Mostly because everyone knew he was just some closet furry.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> People have a remarkable capacity to justify any sort of vile unpleasantness they may be faced with, it is a common coping mechanism. I am not giving them a pass or saying it was right, merely explaining the thinking at the time and what they told themselves. I am not excusing the bad that any country has done in explaining the prevailing perspective or justifications for what occurred. I just felt it would give important context to explain the thinking at the time.
> 
> Many did genuinely believe they were bringing the Christian word of god and democracy to places that were 'uncivilized' and Manifest Destiny represented to them a 'noble' justification for how they felt. To others it was simply avarice, and to others still, they were just looking after their own self interests. A lot of these competing motives coalesced, as they always did with matters like this.



In this way other Nations that took on the mantle of the torch-bearers of Rome are not so different. 

Denmark converted all of its citizens to Christianity just to avoid the Holy Roman Empire's desire to invade Scandinavia under the excuse that it was to bring Christ to the Heathen, for example.



[Nexus] said:


> Martial arts like Karate and other Asian fighting are incredibly overrated. They are deified in Western movies as this technique that can overcome insurmountable forces....if you just train hard enough,  when in reality its not all that of an effective self defense fighting compared to others, and to a novice in the hobby, will get your head bashed in the sidewalk if you try to play hero with it.




What I find really strange is how come almost all of the traditional martial arts are east-asian. 

Kung fu, Karate, Ju-Jitsu


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> What I find really strange is how come almost all of the traditional martial arts are east-asian.
> 
> Kung fu, Karate, Ju-Jitsu



Makes me wonder if European fencing ever produced anyone close to someone on Miyamoto Musashi's level.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Makes me wonder if European fencing ever produced anyone close to someone on Miyamoto Musashi's level.



We need to build a time machine and select the finest French swordsmen of history, and pit them in mortal combat against history's greatest Samurai. 

It's the only way to know.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> In this way other Nations that took on the mantle of the torch-bearers of Rome are not so different.
> 
> Denmark converted all of its citizens to Christianity just to avoid the Holy Roman Empire's desire to invade Scandinavia under the excuse that it was to bring Christ to the Heathen, for example.
> 
> ...


The HRE was far more religiously rigid in intent than the Roman Empire. The only similarity is that they both wanted to expand which makes them like just about every other nation on earth, their motivations for doing so were quite different from Rome. As I explained, the motivations for the manifest destiny couldn't be further from the Roman Empire, especially in terms of it's religious zealotry and it's insistence to spread democracy.

That and the HRE was stuck in the shadow of Rome and simultaneously missing the point of what it was about, where as the Us wasn't thinking of Rome when it expanded, at all.

Nation state expansion isn't some unique breed of evil, it's a common brand of evil. You would be hard pressed to find a nation that didn't engage in that policy at one point. And with the many different varieties of nation states that existed, came a variety of different motivations. It is dangerously reductive to paint it all with on brush and call it a day.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> The HRE was far more religiously rigid in intent than the Roman Empire. The only similarity is that they both wanted to expand which makes them like just about every other nation on earth, their motivations for doing so were quite different from Rome. As I explained, the motivations for the manifest destiny couldn't be further from the Roman Empire, especially in terms of it's religious zealotry and it's insistence to spread democracy.
> 
> That and the HRE was stuck in the shadow of Rome and simultaneously missing the point of what it was about, where as the Us wasn't thinking of Rome when it expanded, at all.
> 
> Nation state expansion isn't some unique breed of evil, it's a common brand of evil. You would be hard pressed to find a nation that didn't engage in that policy at one point.



I was pointing out that the Holy Roman Empire's religious justifications for conquest mirror those that were subsequently used by North-American nations founded by Europeans.

I guess South-American too! The Spanish justified their invasions by saying they were bringing people God, but what they actually wanted was Central America's Gold. 

Gold which they used to finance wars in Europe.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 20, 2020)

"Right of Conquest" was pretty much the standard of international law from the Renaissance until Nuremberg.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> "Right of Conquest" was pretty much the standard of international law from the Renaissance until Nuremberg.



Well, the Holy Roman Empire wasn't able to justify invading Scandinavia after its Christianisation, so there must have been some nuance. 

Otherwise these nations wouldn't have bothered trying to make themselves look like their territorial aims were motivated by fairness, would they?

There must have been some reason that simply attacking for land wasn't considered acceptable.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I was pointing out that the Holy Roman Empire's religious justifications for conquest mirror those that were subsequently used by North-American nations founded by Europeans.
> 
> I guess South-American too! The Spanish justified their invasions by saying they were bringing people God, but what they actually wanted was Central America's Gold.
> 
> Gold which they used to finance wars in Europe.


God was a common justification, yeah. 

Spain's conquistadors though, were likely more motivated by self interest, considering how particularly brutal they were at times. God for them seemed to be an afterthought.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> God was a common justification, yeah.
> 
> Spain's conquistadors though, were likely more motivated by self interest, considering how particularly brutal they were at times. God for them seemed to be an afterthought.



Yeah it's pretty clear that their moral reasons were actually just a veneer for a real selfish motivation. 

I kind of suspect the same is true of America's war to gain independence from Britain. I suspect neither side had honest and true motives. 

France's motivation in assisting the Americans was merely because they wanted to weaken the power of Britain for example. 
And Britain's promise to give freedom to any American slave who fought on the British side wasn't backed up by meaningful good treatment of those  who did rebel against the newly forming united states. 
Many ended up living destitute in London, before the British organised for them to be sent to West Africa to found a new colony (which failed).


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Yeah it's pretty clear that their moral reasons were actually just a veneer for a real selfish motivation.
> 
> I kind of suspect the same is true of America's war to gain independence from Britain. I suspect neither side had honest and true motives.
> 
> ...


The taxation without representation issue was what seemed to be the spark for the colonists. I am of course biased and found the call for a more democratic government a noble goal, one that did end up yielding the intended result via amendments. 
It was initially not entirely fair though, no. I feel the founders feared 'mob rule' too much. The reason they ended up keeping slavery around though I think was to keep the nation from an immediate civil war, ironically it happened anyways, but at that point the country was strong enough to resist foreign powers.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> And Britain's promise to give freedom to any American slave who fought on the British side wasn't backed up by meaningful good treatment of those who did rebel against the newly forming united states.
> Many ended up living destitute in London, before the British organised for them to be sent to West Africa to found a new colony (which failed)


Another crappy thing that shows the slaves were thought of as nothing more than property is after the Civil War ended, each slave owner was reimbursed money to "make up for the lost property."


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Another crappy thing that shows the slaves were thought of as nothing more than property is after the Civil War ended, each slave owner was reimbursed money to "make up for the lost property."


One thing to remember about history, not everything is a symbol or a statement. In fact most decisions are taken for the sake of convenience. You could see this for instance as an effort to slightly reduce the animosity between former confederate slave owners and the federal government. Little things like this can be shocking to you retrospectively but they might've prevented further uprisings and thus further suffering.


----------



## JuniperW (Nov 20, 2020)

Punji said:


> _Actual_ unpopular opinion: Dinosaurs are lame and the Jarassic Park film series is stupid and bad.


Jurassic World especially is really silly compared to the original films and books, IMO, and that's coming from somebody who never grew out of her dinosaur phase


----------



## Kharne (Nov 20, 2020)

People always talk about how pineapples on pizza is disgusting, but I just don't like pizza that much and prefer JUST the pineapple.
I mean, I can enjoy it every few months, but other than that I don't want it. Pizza kinda sucks


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

Kharne said:


> People always talk about how pineapples on pizza is disgusting, but I just don't like pizza that much and prefer JUST the pineapple.
> I mean, I can enjoy it every few months, but other than that I don't want it. Pizza kinda sucks


Talk to Italians, they'll tell you pizza is incredibly boring compared to other types of their foods.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> France's motivation in assisting the Americans was merely because they wanted to weaken the power of Britain for example.


It started with Lafayette who by all accounts was actually a very enthusiastic supporter of the insurgents' idea of freedom, and spent a while following the revolution, pestering Washington so he would free his slaves. And he's the main one people remember when it comes to French involvement in the American revolution. In fact Louis 16th was pretty late at giving official endorsement.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> Jurassic World especially is really silly compared to the original films and books, IMO, and that's coming from somebody who never grew out of her dinosaur phase


Dinosaurs will always be cool


----------



## JuniperW (Nov 20, 2020)

I often find that things which receive a lot of negative critical attention are not as bad as a lot of people make them out to be. There is almost always something salvageable in any given piece of media.
For example, I think Sonic 2006's reputation as one of the worst video games of all time is completely unfounded. The soundtrack and characterisation in some of the individual stories is amazing, which  more than makes up for the crappy gameplay.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Pizza kinda sucks


That's a crazy unpopular opinion alright :'D


JuniperW said:


> I often find that things which receive a lot of negative critical attention are not as bad as a lot of people make them out to be. There is almost always something salvageable in any given piece of media.
> For example, I think Sonic 2006's reputation as one of the worst video games of all time is completely unfounded. The soundtrack and characterisation in some of the individual stories is amazing, which  more than makes up for the crappy gameplay.


Depends I guess, some people really look forward to games for the gameplay and don't care much for a story.
As for hate hype being often unwarranted? I kinda agree, I think it can be as misleading as positive hype. Herd mentality... all the time.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 20, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Pizza kinda sucks


I sent a hitman towards your house, if someone in a trenchcoat knocks on your door go say hi


----------



## Kharne (Nov 20, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I sent a hitman towards your house, if someone in a trenchcoat knocks on your door go say hi


Before I'm shot I just wanted to thank you for making my dream come true


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 20, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Before I'm shot I just wanted to thank you for making my dream come true


You're welco- Oh.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 20, 2020)

Unpopular opinion

Coffee is terrible....on every level. It smells weird, tastes horrible, and looks like either liquid death when black or depressed hot cocoa when you add sugar and cream. On that note, if you have to add sugar, creamer, whipped cream and syrup to your coffee...you dont like coffee either.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> Unpopular opinion
> 
> Coffee is terrible....on every level. It smells weird, tastes horrible, and looks like either liquid death when black or depressed hot cocoa when you add sugar and cream. On that note, if you have to add sugar, creamer, whipped cream and syrup to your coffee...you dont like coffee either.


It's an acquired taste.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> Unpopular opinion
> 
> Coffee is terrible....on every level. It smells weird, tastes horrible, and looks like either liquid death when black or depressed hot cocoa when you add sugar and cream. On that note, if you have to add sugar, creamer, whipped cream and syrup to your coffee...you dont like coffee either.


Agreed.

Coffee taste terribly.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 20, 2020)

I like how me and Kamber decided to stop stirring shit and then immediately Fallow was like "who left this shit unstirred? i have to do everything myself!".

Not trying to cause an argument but i'm just saying how hilarious it is that i can't leave one day without some sort of deep thought back and forth going on here.

You guys are nerdy as hell.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 21, 2020)

Simo said:


> More candid photos should be posted of @KimberVaile:
> 
> View attachment 94324
> 
> (not actually Kimber, just what came up on Google)


You should see him in armor


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 21, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> You should see him in armor
> View attachment 94415


according to the stories my ancestors very much did not do what the Romans do in or outside of Rome and it caused a lot of trouble for everyone.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 21, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> I like how me and Kamber decided to stop stirring shit and then immediately Fallow was like "who left this shit unstirred? i have to do everything myself!".
> 
> Not trying to cause an argument but i'm just saying how hilarious it is that i can't leave one day without some sort of deep thought back and forth going on here.
> 
> You guys are nerdy as hell.


Welcome to the magic of arguments!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 22, 2020)

Mayonnaise* IS *an instrument


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: Hollywood are producing way too much crap for them to be interesting at this point in time.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 22, 2020)

The Xbox Kinect wasn't necessarily bad innately, the overall concept was just too far ahead of its time technologically.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 22, 2020)

ASTA said:


> The Xbox Kinect wasn't necessarily bad innately, the overall concept was just too far ahead of its time technologically.


funny because the playstation had the same technology before it and it worked fine.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 22, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Unpopular opinion: Hollywood are producing way too much crap for them to be interesting at this point in time.


And netflix has way too many shitty cheesy indie movies, even the ones made by them, despite some having well-known actors played in them, not to mention, chaotic energy and confusing plots and plot holes.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 22, 2020)

Wearing capes should be come a thing again.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 22, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Wearing capes should be come a thing again.


----------



## Glossolalia (Nov 22, 2020)

Chartreuse is one of the most beautiful colours. It's also commonly considered "puke green" (this is the first image result for that phrase). To me it looks like new leaves in spring, or glowy green lichen! When I see something in this colour I have to resist buying it immediately.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 22, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Wearing capes should be come a thing again.


Under what circumstances and occasions? You genuinely have my curiosity at the moment :0c


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 22, 2020)

Bloom and lens flare are pretty effects


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 22, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Unpopular opinion: Hollywood are producing way too much crap for them to be interesting at this point in time.


And it's generally stale and uninspired. Not to mention all the reboots. We're living through a cultural drought


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> And it's generally stale and uninspired. Not to mention all the reboots. We're living through a cultural drought


Indeed. One of the reasons independent content creators are getting rather popular.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 22, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Under what circumstances and occasions? You genuinely have my curiosity at the moment :0c


Just as a regular cool/rainy weather accessory like it was in the 19th Century.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 22, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Just as a regular cool/rainy weather accessory like it was in the 19th Century.


YES!


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 22, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Just as a regular cool/rainy weather accessory like it was in the 19th Century.


they only did that because they couldn't create decent raincoats.
there's no need for it now.

before that capes were to conceil injuries so your employer or commanding officer didn't kick you out.

the reason people like capes is because the human eye has a slow frame rate and it allows a viewer to track the motion of a fast moving person.

in practivality any form of train whether cape, dress or tail is actually a large inconvenience mostly as it tends to catch or crumple.

historically would-be adventurers have been undone by being caught by their capes which is why they were reserved for people of high standing who during conflicts would command their forces from the rear.

Superman popularized capes in modern culture but according to the superheroes own creator it was to make them look like a Roman soldier since Superman was originally intended to be the villain of the comic.

In other words... take it away Edna.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 23, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> before that capes were to conceil injuries so your employer or commanding officer didn't kick you out.


If that was true, employers and commanding officers WOULDN'T have worn capes tho, would they.

Sounds like you're just making up a lot of that stuff. Capes were useful to keep dirt off of your clothes while riding a horse, which is something that became redundant as less and less people rode horses.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 23, 2020)

I'd do it for the fashion, and to look like royalty....at least to myself.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2020)

Capes are awesome. What are people talking about, exactly?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 23, 2020)

One day every year, the U.S National Anthem should be the YMCA song with the handsome men. The lyrics are more fun, and we can not only stand for that anthem, but also dance to it.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 23, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> One day every year, the U.S National Anthem should be the YMCA song with the handsome men. The lyrics are more fun, and we can not only stand for that anthem, but also dance to it.


Unpopular Opinion: The national anthem of the United States, as well as others, is quite boring and outdated. I support this movement to replace it with the YMCA song but for the entire year! Imagine the whole stadium doing the YMCA at the super bowl!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 23, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Unpopular Opinion: The national anthem of the United States, as well as others, is quite boring and outdated. I support this movement to replace it with the YMCA song but for the entire year! Imagine the whole stadium doing the YMCA at the super bowl!


So you want the anthem to be replaced with a corporate theme song?

Cyberpunk is now ;V


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 23, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> Trump knows nothing of epidemics and is not a good source of advice on the subject.
> 
> (you'd be amazed how unpopular an opinion that is)


lol not unpopular around here


----------



## ben909 (Nov 23, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> Trump knows nothing of epidemics and is not a good source of advice on the subject.
> 
> (you'd be amazed how unpopular an opinion that is



no politics, boops with newspaper

... ... even if you are probably right


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 23, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> So you want the anthem to be replaced with a corporate theme song?
> 
> Cyberpunk is now ;V


How about we disband all countries, reject our humanity, and return to monke


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 23, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> Trump knows nothing of epidemics and is not a good source of advice on the subject.
> 
> (you'd be amazed how unpopular an opinion that is)


btw, political posts here are actionable by the administration. fair warning ;3


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 23, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> How about we disband all countries, reject our humanity, and return to monke


Where we are now is the natural progression of humanity.
We'll return here eventually.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 23, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Where we are now is the natural progression of humanity.
> We'll return here eventually.


Well, then we can reset again. Return to monke


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 23, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Well, then we can reset again. Return to monke


The way shit's going, we might get there.
Everyone's already abandoning the cities and moving to the countryside.


----------



## Punji (Nov 23, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Well, then we can reset again. Return to monke


All things end in monke


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 23, 2020)

we have the methods to prevent the extinction of the human race due to habitat destruction but we don't wanna.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 23, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> we have the methods to prevent the extinction of the human race due to habitat destruction but we don't wanna.


We'll be long dead before that happens.
Probably.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 23, 2020)

Having a pet is a great excuse for talking to yourself


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 23, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Having a pet is a great excuse for talking to yourself


Dogs do understand language up to a point ;3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 23, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Dogs do understand language up to a point ;3


Good point. I meant like a gecko or beta fish


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 23, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Good point. I meant like a gecko or beta fish


Shit, I talk to my Tamagotchi


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 23, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Shit, I talk to my Tamagotchi


Understandable, they aren't much of a talker, but they do love to listen


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 23, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Understandable, they aren't much of a talker, but they do love to listen


Most of the time, they just like pooping everywhere


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 23, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Most of the time, they just like pooping everywhere


Sounds like a reverse roomba


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 23, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Sounds like a reverse roomba


Welcome to the peak of 90's electronic pets


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 23, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Welcome to the peak of 90's electronic pets


Ugh, the 90's


I wish time traveling was a thing


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 23, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Ugh, the 90's
> 
> 
> I wish time traveling was a thing


time travels back into the 90's.

everything is rad and Furbies are cool.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 23, 2020)

Cuddling sucks.


----------



## Glossolalia (Nov 23, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Cuddling sucks.



I can't fathom this one! Aversion to touch?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 23, 2020)

Glossolalia said:


> I can't fathom this one! Aversion to touch?


Dunno, it just doesn't feel comfortable to me. Hugs are nice but cuddling weirds me out.


----------



## Glossolalia (Nov 23, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Dunno, it just doesn't feel comfortable to me. Hugs are nice but cuddling weirds me out.



That's fair. I love cuddling I can't fall asleep if anyone is evenly slightly in contact with me- I just get too hyper-aware of it.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 23, 2020)

I love cuddling but being a human space heater, sometimes ppl dont like cuddling with me


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 23, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I love cuddling but being a human space heater, sometimes ppl dont like cuddling with me


Move to a colder climate


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 23, 2020)

UP: Gender is not rigid and can fluctuate and be fluid :3


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 23, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Move to a colder climate


I live in wisconsin lol
one of the most popular features here is that it's cold


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 23, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I live in wisconsin lol
> one of the most popular features here is that it's cold



And cheese


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 23, 2020)

I’ve only watched 3 Andrei Tarkovsky movies and they all varied from standard good to bored me to death. Definitely not “one of the best directors of all time” material currently :/


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 23, 2020)

Jian are better than Katana


----------



## zandelux (Nov 24, 2020)

Wes Anderson movies are not fun to watch. They come across as tryhard "quirky" and pretentious.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 24, 2020)

Superhero movies are not as fun as people make them out to be.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 24, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Superhero movies are not as fun as people make them out to be.


Except mybe "Enter the Spiderverse"


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 24, 2020)

Most Nintendo games are overrated and lacking in story depth or character, with the exception of Metal Gear Solid and some others. They are generally boring, and there are more PlayStation and Xbox games that have superior titles.

Seriously, Super Mario and Zelda aren't all that good, and people need to stop acting like Smash Bros is some gift from the gods.


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 24, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Most Nintendo games are overrated and lacking in story depth or character, with the exception of Metal Gear Solid and some others. They are generally boring, and there are more PlayStation and Xbox games that have superior titles.
> 
> Seriously, Super Mario and Zelda aren't all that good, and people need to stop acting like Smash Bros is some gift from the gods.


I've never played Zelda and it doesn't interest me in the slightest ówò

Washing the dishes is a pleasant activity


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 24, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> I've never played Zelda and it doesn't interest me in the slightest ówò
> 
> Washing the dishes is a pleasant activity


I can agree with this until you get dirty food water on your hands.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 24, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Most Nintendo games are overrated and lacking in story depth or character, with the exception of Metal Gear Solid and some others. They are generally boring, and there are more PlayStation and Xbox games that have superior titles.
> 
> Seriously, Super Mario and Zelda aren't all that good, and people need to stop acting like Smash Bros is some gift from the gods.


You realize that the target audience for Nintendo games is children, right? x3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 24, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You realize that the target audience for Nintendo games is children, right? x3


It's rated E for EVERYONE


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 24, 2020)

Well, this is unpopular for the place I live at but anyway...

Getting drunk all the time isn't cool. Alcoholism is a terrible addiction to have.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 24, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> It's rated E for EVERYONE


The Everyone rating does not mean it is catered to everyone x3

It just means that you can play it if you are above 6 years old. The only rating that's for younger kids is Early Childhood but mario is not a preschooler's game xD


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 24, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> The Everyone rating does not mean it is catered to everyone x3
> 
> It just means that you can play it if you are above 6 years old. The only rating that's for younger kids is Early Childhood but mario is not a preschooler's game xD







Joking aside, I grew up with these games as a child, and still feel close to many of them despite me not being a minor anymore. Granted it's not very rational to critique one so heavily, but the point of this thread is to share an opinion that is unpopular, however that may be X3


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 24, 2020)

You don't need everything to be normalized; it's okay to be eccentric. All you need is a spine, and lacking one will be a handicap for you in a million ways.


----------



## JuniperW (Nov 24, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Superhero movies are not as fun as people make them out to be.


Exactly. Cool special effects and action, but lacking in pretty much everything else.
my stories likely suffer from the same problem lol


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 24, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Most Nintendo games are overrated and lacking in story depth or character, with the exception of Metal Gear Solid and some others.



Honestly? Yeah. Played Kirby's Adventure again recently and it was WAY EASIER than I ever remembered it being back when I was little, and frankly more dull than I remembered. And I'm not exactly keen on most major Nintendo games since about the era of the Wii.

The Nintendo-only one that had the most depth for me was Earthbound and I've played that one WAY TOO MUCH for it to have any impact any more.  I'll mainly play Nintendo stuff only if I get something unusual out of it now (the Yoshi games these days at least TRY).


I'll consider their more mature stuff like Shin Megami Tensei (yeah I know that goes off of multiple systems, it's just THAT much of a stereotype-breaker for Nintendo to have in their lineup in ANY form).

And speaking of mature, didn't they actually REFUSE censoring on one of the Bayonetta games....?


Anyways. What's it going to take for game developers other than Nintendo to try REALLY innovative stuff with their main controllers? I'm not expecting the Steel Battalion controller or a full set of flight simulator peripherals, it's just that the basic gamepad is getting KINDA old these days.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 24, 2020)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> Honestly? Yeah. Played Kirby's Adventure again recently and it was WAY EASIER than I ever remembered it being back when I was little, and frankly more dull than I remembered. And I'm not exactly keen on most major Nintendo games since about the era of the Wii.
> 
> The Nintendo-only one that had the most depth for me was Earthbound and I've played that one WAY TOO MUCH for it to have any impact any more.  I'll mainly play Nintendo stuff only if I get something unusual out of it now (the Yoshi games these days at least TRY).
> 
> ...


Shin Megami Tensei is not a nintendo series...?


----------



## zandelux (Nov 24, 2020)

There seems to be some confusion between games developed BY Nintendo and games that happen to be on Nintendo platforms.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 24, 2020)

zandelux said:


> There seems to be some confusion between games developed BY Nintendo and games that happen to be on Nintendo platforms.


Ah, my bad, it seemed like they were saying Nintendo developed it, which they didn't, Atlus did.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Ah, my bad, it seemed like they were saying Nintendo developed it, which they didn't, Atlus did.


And Atlus is a subsidiary of SEGA. x3


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> And Atlus is a subsidiary of SEGA. x3


Which if you didn't know used to compete with nintendo x3


----------



## soulbox (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Which if you didn't know used to compete with nintendo x3


That's why I mentioned it. xD


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Nov 25, 2020)

Partial fursuits are more appealing that full fursuits. Clothes give the 'sona more personality than fur alone!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Shin Megami Tensei is not a nintendo series...?


Metal Gear Solid wasn't one either (it's a Konami series), so that's why I felt comfortable mentioning something ON the platform rather than BY the company.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> Metal Gear Solid wasn't one either (it's a Konami series), so that's why I felt comfortable mentioning something ON the platform rather than BY the company.


Yeah, you could have been a little more clear about it, it did kind of seem like you were saying they were made by Nintendo, but my bad. And yes, I understand how games work, I just misread your post.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

The Master of Disguise is a funny movie, only because of how cheesy it is.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> The Master of Disguise is a funny movie, only because of how cheesy it is.


I looked up a few clips, it looks horrifying


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 25, 2020)

Me at my last job, where there were mostly women:


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Why is everything so pointlessly gendered. 



They look like the exact same product but one of them is "manly." It's fucking icecream!!!


----------



## Punji (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Why is everything so pointlessly gendered.
> View attachment 94679
> They look like the exact same product but one of them is "manly." It's fucking icecream!!!



Marketing. The products aren't being sold to the genders, they're being sold to people who feel like it's appealing to them.

Not ever male or female is going to be interested in the respective packaging.

The "man's" one is trying to encourage a person to eat the ice cream because it's "manly," and the "woman's" ice cream is trying to seem like a "healthier" option compared to other similar products. It's not really about the gender of the consumer, it's about diversifying the market's consumer base. There are people out there who will buy the same product in different packages because it appeals to them in different ways.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Why is everything so pointlessly gendered.
> View attachment 94679
> They look like the exact same product but one of them is "manly." It's fucking icecream!!!


Pointless enough that you buy it and not care what the package says?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

If you have to buy 'manly' ice cream, there is something wrong.

Also, gendered trash cans exist. I'm not lying.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> If you have to buy 'manly' ice cream, there is something wrong.
> 
> Also, gendered trash cans exist. I'm not lying.


You are saying it's pointless, yet you take issue with it? So, there is a point to be made, no?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Why is everything so pointlessly gendered.
> View attachment 94679
> They look like the exact same product but one of them is "manly." It's fucking icecream!!!


This reminds me of Dude Wipes. They are literally butt wipes for Dudes. But I don't care because I'm a dude, he's a dude, she's a dude, we're all dudes, YEAH! (Wayne's Word reference for you whipper snappers!)


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> You are saying it's pointless, yet you take issue with it? So, there is a point to be made, no?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> View attachment 94680


No shit. lel


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

It's a lot more than marketing, it enforces the idea that all men have to be 'manly' and all girls have to be 'girly' which is a legitimate problem. Guys get bullied because they don't lift weights at the gym with all the dudebros and watch the sports ball with them.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

I prefer to discover music, rather than music discover me (advertised commercialized garbage), unless it's really good, because half the shit people like I've either heard it before, or they act like I've never heard it before.

Example:

Me "what's your favorite metal band?

Them: "Master of Puppets" by Metallica

Me: Yeah, well what about "In Doloriam Gloria" by Parnassus?

Them: "cricket noises"


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I prefer to discover music, rather than music discover me (advertised commercialized garbage), unless it's really good, because half the shit people like I've either heard it before, or they act like I've never heard it before.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


This post gives off "Oh, you're a fan of X? Name every song!" vibes


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> If you have to buy 'manly' ice cream, there is something wrong.



No way, I want my ice cream to taste like diesel, guns and aftershave.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> This post gives off "Oh, you're a fan of X? Name every song!" vibes


Good point, most of them probably only like one song off an album too.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Good point, most of them probably only like one song off an album too.


No, that was directed at you, let people like what they like god damn


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 25, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Me at my last job, where there were mostly women:


lol, I've worked in offices with mostly women, and lived with mostly women roommates ... can't I get some men in my life


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> No, that was directed at you, let people like what they like god damn


I know, and I deflected that, because I don't care what people like, but how they go about approaching you with "check out this awesome shit", and if you pay attention, they bring the bands to your attention and fight each other over shit that was played 1000x already, which is why I think it's funny.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> No, that was directed at you, let people like what they like god damn


Yikes, maybe calm down a bit


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I prefer to discover music, rather than music discover me (advertised commercialized garbage), unless it's really good, because half the shit people like I've either heard it before, or they act like I've never heard it before.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...



How do you go about it nowadays? Quite a while ago, when I was a diehard metalhead, I'd frequent forums about metal and discover new music through talking to people. In recent times, I'll play something on youtube and eventually I'll get recommended something similar. There's a small chance I'll randomly stumble upon something I like, that I would have never been able to find on my own.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Yikes, maybe calm down a bit


If you think I have the energy to actually be angry about this, you are sorely mistaken


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

Rimna said:


> How do you go about it nowadays? Quite a while ago, when I was a diehard metalhead, I'd frequent forums about metal and discover new music through talking to people. In recent times, I'll play something on youtube and eventually I'll get recommended something similar. There's a small chance I'll randomly stumble upon something I like, that I would have never been able to find on my own.


Youtube does a better job at showing a list of related videos rather than outright forcing advertisements for some shitty nu-metalcore-prog-djent project.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> If you think I have the energy to actually be angry about this, you are sorely mistaken


Well, you obviously seemed irritated by his opinion at the very least, but I won’t talk about this any longer


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> If you think I have the energy to actually be angry about this, you are sorely mistaken


You kinda' got mad at ice cream, so it set a precedent for the remainder of your replies, especially toward me.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

I don't like dogs or cats as pets. Not the concept of it, but of ME having them as a pet. While I have two of them now (family dogs) I know that when I live on my own I won't even think about wanting one. I hate taking care of things and I can barely care for myself ;0


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I prefer to discover music, rather than music discover me (advertised commercialized garbage), unless it's really good, because half the shit people like I've either heard it before, or they act like I've never heard it before.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the "I know one or two songs from X band" shtick.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Nah it's just a tad annoying when people gatekeep things, You don't have to know every metal band that has ever even thought about existing to say you like metal for instance.



Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> You kinda' got mad at ice cream, so it set a precedent for the remainder of your replies, especially toward me.


Nah, not actually mad IRL, it's hard to portray things over text


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> It's a lot more than marketing, it enforces the idea that all men have to be 'manly' and all girls have to be 'girly' which is a legitimate problem. Guys get bullied because they don't lift weights at the gym with all the dudebros and watch the sports ball with them.


I promise you that the manly ice cream won't do much more harm other than get people fatter.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I promise you that the manly ice cream won't do much more harm other than get people fatter.


The little things add up ;3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

iPods should still be a thing. I thought they were esthetically appealing


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> iPods should still be a thing. I thought they were esthetically appealing


Plus, it's weird to strap your huge-ass iPhone Samsung Pro Max Ultra Megatron x5500^10k X, 2k20 edition to your arm when you're jogging.
Or to have it on you when you're working out.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Plus, it's weird to strap your huge-ass iPhone Samsung Pro Max Ultra Megatron x5500^10k X, 2k20 edition to your arm when you're jogging.
> Or to have it on you when you're working out.


I cringe every time I see an IPhone purse with the keychain attached and all the modifications and....just....put the darn thing in one of your pockets lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Plus, it's weird to strap your huge-ass iPhone Samsung Pro Max Ultra Megatron x5500^10k X, 2k20 edition to your arm when you're jogging.
> Or to have it on you when you're working out.


I miss just dedicated MP3 players to be honest. Now we have oversized phones with a bazillion useless apps on it. And a battery not worth a damn.


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Whoever likes grapefruit is evil.
I refuse to think otherwise.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> Whoever likes grapefruit is evil.
> I refuse to think otherwise.


:^)
Grapefruit + salt = my favorite type of juice


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Nah it's just a tad annoying when people gatekeep things, You don't have to know every metal band that has ever even thought about existing to say you like metal for instance.
> 
> 
> Nah, not actually mad IRL, it's hard to portray things over text


Nah, every subculture exists for a reason, and it's upheld by the community who holds a lot of passion for the specific subject, which in large, is part of what made it what it was yesterday, is today, and will be in the future. Metal is a strong subculture since the '70s, so yes, there are strong aspects that give it its connotations.

Also, I respect your gatekeeping of gendered products, so please understand that both of our arguments have substances, while they may differ in opinion and overall stance.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Nah, every subculture exists for a reason, and it's upheld by the community who holds a lot of passion for the specific subject, which in large, is part of makes it was yesterday, is today, and will be in the future. Metal is a strong subculture since the '70s, so yes, there are strong aspects that give it its connotations.


Yes, but that doesn't mean someone has to be a literal expert on something just to say they like it.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Yes, but that doesn't mean someone has to be a literal expert on something just to say they like it.


You are right, which is why I never actually said that, instead, I gave my opinion on a specific manner in which people talk about music I'm passionate about to me.


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I promise you that the manly ice cream won't do much more harm other than get people fatter.



This brings up another one for me. 

People pay waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much attention to gender and labels. Like, an insane amount of attention. I remember when I was a kid, I didn't see myself as anything other than someone who was female - but being female didn't affect my ability to play rough with the guys and on several occasions be treated as one, and mistaken as one (if I happened to cut my hair). This also didn't affect my ability to do makeup, dress up, and whatever else classified as a "girly" thing. It just was what it was and I had fun with it. Why are people so butthurt about gender-based things nowadays? Just be what you wanna be through self expression and fuck the rest, the world doesn't need to change for you to be comfortable (unless- you know, you're getting beat up for wearing something above your ankles or something extreme...). 

Also this isn't an opinion towards Trans Communities - that's a different scenario, I moreso mean the people who ARE identifying as what their body represents. Like, too many women get butthurt over "girly" things and why? Because it's a popular trend to be "strong independant whamen"? It makes no sense to me. The way to be strong and independent is to be confident in yourself, not whining constantly about things outside of yourself.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> This brings up another one for me.
> 
> People pay waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much attention to gender and labels. Like, an insane amount of attention. I remember when I was a kid, I didn't see myself as anything other than someone who was female - but being female didn't affect my ability to play rough with the guys and on several occasions be treated as one, and mistaken as one (if I happened to cut my hair). This also didn't affect my ability to do makeup, dress up, and whatever else classified as a "girly" thing. It just was what it was and I had fun with it. Why are people so butthurt about gender-based things nowadays? Just be what you wanna be through self expression and fuck the rest, the world doesn't need to change for you to be comfortable (unless- you know, you're getting beat up for wearing something above your ankles or something extreme...).
> 
> Also this isn't an opinion towards Trans Communities - that's a different scenario, I moreso mean the people who ARE identifying as what their body represents. Like, too many women get butthurt over "girly" things and why? Because it's a popular trend to be "strong independant whamen"? It makes no sense to me. The way to be strong and independent is to be confident in yourself, not whining constantly about things outside of yourself.


No one's butthurt about gender-based things, more like upset that it's so forced onto people. I imagine a lot of little girls don't want the girly pink stuff but their parents force it on them anyway. A lot of men want to wear skirts/dresses/girly things but have to do it in private or not at all because they would get bullied for it, for example.

Edit: If you are a girl and like girly things, you do you! More power to ya. But not every woman is into that. Same for men and manly things.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> No one's butthurt about gender-based things, more like upset that it's so forced onto people. I imagine a lot of little girls don't want the girly pink stuff but their parents force it on them anyway. A lot of men want to wear skirts/dresses/girly things but have to do it in private or not at all because they would get bullied for it, for example.


You don't have to buy the items, so there is no compulsion, and there aren't any rules refraining you from purchasing such either, it's literally just who they're advertising to.


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> No one's butthurt about gender-based things, more like upset that it's so forced onto people. I imagine a lot of little girls don't want the girly pink stuff but their parents force it on them anyway. A lot of men want to wear skirts/dresses/girly things but have to do it in private or not at all because they would get bullied for it, for example.
> 
> Edit: If you are a girl and like girly things, you do you! More power to ya. But not every woman is into that. Same for men and manly things.



No one is forcing any little girls to play with dolls - and if someone is, it's most likely a parent and not the advertising company. The parent is the one at fault in that circumstance if they're ignoring their kid's wishes, and that is a much more localized and personal issue than it is a media based one. What a parent does isn't an advertisers fault. It's the parent's job to know (or at the very least learn,) what their kid likes. Furthermore, advertising companies have to market towards an audience - that's how advertising works. Statistically, more girls will like to play with Barbie products than boys, so they'll market that towards girls. It's a matter of money, not stereotype. Girls can get as many hot wheels as they want, they don't need to have a penis to want to play with cool looking cars. As for the subject of bullying - that too, is a personal issue. For every kid who picked on me for liking [blank] there was two or three that just enjoyed playing together. This sort of thing is due to childhood conditioning from parents, not advertising. It's a parent's job to teach kids and form their perspectives on things. If a Father told his son that only girls played with dolls, of course the son would bully another boy over playing with them. The reverse can also be stated. It's unfortunate, but nothing to get mad at the company over. They're doing the smart thing that will make them money, it's not their job to raise the kids along the way.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

The idea of rampant advertising in general bothers me, because it's almost like people are treated like they can't think for themselves and are addicted to consumerism, and are too lazy to discover anything by themselves, let alone labels.


I'll say this though, I don't mind gendered items, I'm not going to wear a tampon, and I do like soaps for men, is it a social thing, maybe? But if people are beating people up over items labeled for either men or women, then that's a whole other issue.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> You don't have to buy the items, so there is no compulsion, and there aren't any rules refraining you from purchasing such either, it's literally just who they're advertising to.


Well it seems you didn't read my post anyways, but ok. It doesn't help that products for women (which are often just pink versions of the same exact thing) are often more expensive. 







Raever said:


> No one is forcing any little girls to play with dolls - and if someone is, it's most likely a parent and not the advertising company. The parent is the one at fault in that circumstance if they're ignoring their kid's wishes, and that is a much more localized and personal issue than it is a media based one. What a parent does isn't an advertisers fault. It's the parent's job to know (or at the very least learn,) what their kid likes. Furthermore, advertising companies have to market towards an audience - that's how advertising works. Statistically, more girls will like to play with Barbie products than boys, so they'll market that towards girls. It's a matter of money, not stereotype. Girls can get as many hot wheels as they want, they don't need to have a penis to want to play with cool looking cars. As for the subject of bullying - that too, is a personal issue. For every kid who picked on me for liking [blank] there was two or three that just enjoyed playing together. This sort of thing is due to childhood conditioning from parents, not advertising. It's a parent's job to teach kids and form their perspectives on things. If a Father told his son that only girls played with dolls, of course the son would bully another boy over playing with them. The reverse can also be stated. It's unfortunate, but nothing to get mad at the company over. They're doing the smart thing that will make them money, it's not their job to raise the kids along the way.


Well, you know if gendered things weren't so normalized, parents wouldn't force it on their children and kids wouldn't bully others for liking pink things. (Pink, by the way, hasn't always been a girl color, it's just been assigned a girl color by companies )


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> The idea of rampant advertising in general bothers me, because it's almost like people are treated like they can't think for themselves and are addicted to consumerism, and are too lazy to discover anything by themselves, let alone labels.
> 
> 
> I'll say this though, I don't mind gendered items, I'm not going to wear a tampon, and I do like soaps for men, is it a social thing, maybe? But if people are beating people up over items labeled for either men or women, then that's a whole other issue.



Well, when it comes to hygiene products - gender labels are actually necessary.

Men and women have biologically different skin, hair, and so on so different types of soap and care products are needed.
That stated - men's products (unless more expensive types are included in this) tend to be really shit at taking care of the skin and hair than female hygiene products, and this is a problem imo because most men don't think much of it unless they're encouraged to take care of themselves passed basic things. Most men are taught to "be a man" and "smell good" and "stay clean" and that's it. Dermatology and other science isn't brought up, so a lot of hygiene products men normally get actually hurt their hair and skin. This is one example of gender based advertising normativity that I dislike. Luckily, it's beginning to see slight change. I see more advertisements on youtube for seemingly quality male products. So that's nice.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> You are right, which is why I never actually said that, instead, I gave my opinion on a specific manner in which people talk about music I'm passionate about to me.


I'm a metalhead too, and while I let people love what they want, and explore the genre freely, if I hear you say the only good band in our culture is "Baby Metal" I *WILL* throw a decently sized rock at your face


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I'm a metalhead too, and while I let people love what they want, and explore the genre freely, if I hear you say the only good band in our culture is "Baby Metal" I *WILL* throw a decently sized rock at your face


Does that band even count as actual metal? >.>;


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I'm a metalhead too, and while I let people love what they want, and explore the genre freely, if I hear you say the only good band in our culture is "Baby Metal" I *WILL* throw a decently sized rock at your face


Baby Metal is the only good band in our culture.

Rock please :^)


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Well it seems you didn't read my post anyways, but ok. It doesn't help that products for women (which are often just pink versions of the same exact thing) are often more expensive.
> 
> View attachment 94684
> 
> Well, you know if gendered things weren't so normalized, parents wouldn't force it on their children and kids wouldn't bully others for liking pink things. (Pink, by the way, hasn't always been a girl color, it's just been assigned a girl color by companies )


Then buy the blue one, nobody could be that stupid to fall for that?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Then buy the blue one, nobody is that stupid to fall for that?


Clearly that's false, because they wouldn't still be selling the pink one if it didn't make money.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> Does that band even count as actual metal? >.>;


As a metal enthusiast, I feel it's appropriate to include them, but I despise the tokenism given towards them because they happen to be pretty young Japanese girls in dresses, instead of your average long haired dude from Europe. Ugh, I've seen twitter lick the boots of this band. Their music is pretty good, but my God people will simp for them like crazy.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Clearly that's false, because they wouldn't still be selling the pink one if it didn't make money.


Okay, welp, I hate to say this, but people buying the pink one and not looking at the price tag or the item don't give a fuck about their spending, or not thinking about what they're buying at all. 

People shouldn't be treated like they're stupid, in regards to both the advertisers and customers' buying choices. I think we can both agree that education is a big problem in this country, and that outweighs our differences. Let's admit it that people have been dumbed down from all ends of the planet.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I'm a metalhead too, and while I let people love what they want, and explore the genre freely, if I hear you say the only good band in our culture is "Baby Metal" I *WILL* throw a decently sized rock at your face


My problem is that there are no band members playing instruments, I don't think. XD


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 25, 2020)

The band Ghost BC deserves more praise


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Well it seems you didn't read my post anyways, but ok. It doesn't help that products for women (which are often just pink versions of the same exact thing) are often more expensive.
> 
> View attachment 94684
> 
> Well, you know if gendered things weren't so normalized, parents wouldn't force it on their children and kids wouldn't bully others for liking pink things. (Pink, by the way, hasn't always been a girl color, it's just been assigned a girl color by companies )



I did read your post. In cases such as the above, you're paying for the color - yes, coloring is a cost factor in things. Shocking, isn't it?
If you really want pink that bad buy the blue and recolor it? However cases such as the above are usually fake (as in photoshopped). In reality, women's products do have a LOT more things associated with them, down to the blade (in this case).

Shoe on Head did a really detailed video on this sort of thing, but it may have been deleted after she stopped making videos with ArmoredSkeptic. Which sucks since it actually shows them going to the store and reading down actual labels and showing the differences with their own bodies (arms, faces, etc) and so on. I'm kinda sad that I can't find it now. v_v;


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> My problem is that there are no band members playing instruments, I don't think. XD


Nope, not one of them plays an instrument haha. They just sing and dance.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 25, 2020)

Also I feel this thread should just be called the opinions thread instead of unpopular opinions


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> My problem is that there are no band members playing instruments, I don't think. XD


That, and it always came across as...a little advantageous to me. What do people like? Cute and metal? *throws together and makes it sound catchy enough* If all the girls didn't look like copies of the lead and do the exact same things on stage it wouldn't be so bad, but it feels so...fake to me.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Also I feel this thread should just be called the opinions thread instead of unpopular opinions


The "Opinions I want to share without waiting for a relevant moment extravaganza thread funded by Pepsi"


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> The band Ghost BC deserves more praise


That's another band I would say gets attention for idk what reason, maybe it's their image, but def not my cup of tea. At least there is one song I like .


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

It's hard to have critical opinions on a music genre and fan base without feeling like your gatekeeping it just a little to be honest.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Pink didn't use to always be a "female" color. People used to dress their kids in white or light pastels regardless of gender because it could be easily bleached because kids are gross sometimes. It really bugs me when people say "Bring back manly men!" When some guy does something feminine because masculinity didn't always be this way. Have you seen King Louis XIV? He was considered the peak of masculinity, yet the first painting you see if you google his name is of him wearing very "feminine" things, such as a big poofy dress, and high heels. It's almost like... gender is a social construct and people should be allowed to do what they want and not have gendered things constantly pushed on them???


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> That, and it always came across as...a little advantageous to me. What do people like? Cute and metal? *throws together and makes it sound catchy enough* If all the girls didn't look like copies of the lead and do the exact same things on stage it wouldn't be so bad, but it feels so...fake to me.


That's part of the thing about infiltration inside metal is that everyone wants to throw shit together and make a chugging cocktail of poppy bullshit mixed with something else, and out comes this overly commercialized, spirit lacking, hogwash composition of an artist. It's like how slipknot has more members than they need and are just there to be popstars on stage or some shit. It's heavy af, but there's a spiritual element deep within metal culture that none of these well-known bands and sellouts have. They fight over how much more brutal one band sounds to another, yet all of them stem from the same tree of commercial music labels.


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> It's hard to have critical opinions on a music genre and fan base without feeling like your gatekeeping it just a little to be honest.


Accurate. I certainly can't say Babymetal is bad - nor can I say, due to all those sick riffs, "it isn't metal". 
I can however say that it comes off as an imitation of metal for the sake of appearing "different" and "new".
Which, due to where metal was and where it is now, feels...kind of insulting to the genre.
But I'm also someone who listens to rave music so my opinion is worth little lol.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> Accurate. I certainly can't say Babymetal is bad - nor can I say, due to all those sick riffs, "it isn't metal".
> I can however say that it comes off as an imitation of metal for the sake of appearing "different" and "new".
> Which, due to where metal was and where it is now, feels...kind of insulting to the genre.
> But I'm also someone who listens to rave music so my opinion is worth little lol.


If it's fast paced rave music you can dance your ass off to I love it


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> That's part of the thing about infiltration inside metal is that everyone wants to throw shit together and make a chugging cocktail of poppy bullshit mixed with something else, and out comes this overly commercialized, spirit lacking, hogwash composition of an artist. It's like how slipknot has more member than they need and are just there to be popstars on stage or some shit. It's heavy af, but there's a spiritual element deep within metal culture that none of these well-known bands and sellouts have.


It's weird how you complain about overly commercialized music but are fine with literally everything being gendered because it's "just marketing" hmm


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> If it's fast paced rave music you can dance your ass off to I love it


SR3L stole my heart years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

UwU and OwO are only cute if the person doing it uses a furry avatar

If it's a human anime avatar doing it, it's just creepy


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> UwU and OwO are only cute if the person doing it uses a furry avatar
> 
> If it's a human anime avatar doing it, it's just creepy


UwU


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> UwU and OwO are only cute if the person doing it uses a furry avatar
> 
> If it's a human anime avatar doing it, it's just creepy


Don't make me change my pfp to a human, I will


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> UwU and OwO are only cute if the person doing it uses a furry avatar



These are considered cute? I thought everyone laughed at them as a cringe joke. Which reminds me, a youtuber I like made a "metal" version of that horrid e-girl cringe song and it's kinda hilarious because he apologizes in the middle of versus. x3


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Don't make me change my pfp to a human, I will


Nuuu I like the fluffy cow


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> It's weird how you complain about overly commercialized music but are fine with literally everything being gendered because it's "just marketing" hmm


Because I'm not passionate enough about daily hygienic or food items as I am for a subculture I'm apart of, both being completely different arguments, secondly. We were talking about two completely different industries and ideas, correct?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> These are considered cute? I thought everyone laughed at them as a cringe joke. Which reminds me, a youtuber I like made a "metal" version of that horrid e-girl cringe song and it's kinda hilarious because he apologizes in the middle of versus. x3






Also, cringe culture is bad, don't bully anyone :3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Don't make me change my pfp to a human, I will


This is one of those moments on the forum I have to pull this out

*spritz spritz*


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> These are considered cute? I thought everyone laughed at them as a cringe joke. Which reminds me, a youtuber I like made a "metal" version of that horrid e-girl cringe song and it's kinda hilarious because he apologizes in the middle of versus. x3


I know some people who use them unironically. Cute people. I don't mind.
I don't watch any youtuber who uses em tho, so...
*shrug*


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> This is one of those moments on the forum I have to pull this out
> 
> *spritz spritz*
> View attachment 94687


UwU


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I know some people who use them unironically. Cute people. I don't mind.
> I don't watch any youtuber who uses em tho, so...
> *shrug*


It was fan requested because he said he hated it. XD


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> It's weird how you complain about overly commercialized music but are fine with literally everything being gendered because it's "just marketing" hmm


Stop trying to start fights.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> These are considered cute? I thought everyone laughed at them as a cringe joke. Which reminds me, a youtuber I like made a "metal" version of that horrid e-girl cringe song and it's kinda hilarious because he apologizes in the middle of versus. x3



This is so funny oh my god XD


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> UwU


You know at first I didn't agree with Nex, but...seeing this...horrifies me.


----------



## Punji (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne that profile picture is horrifying.

Please go back.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> This is one of those moments on the forum I have to pull this out
> 
> *spritz spritz*
> View attachment 94687


OwO


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Punji said:


> Kharne that profile picture is horrifying.


It's really not. @Kharne who's that?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> UwU


Okay, I'll admit I laughed quite a bit seeing this.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

Unpopular opinion- This profile picture is a blessing


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> It's really not. @Kharne who's that?


It's Milk the drag queen. I don't know anything about drag or them but I saw it and needed to save it.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Unpopular opinion- This profile picture is a blessing


Own it


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Stop trying to start fights.


Jokes on them, I have them on ignore because in multiple threads they seem to enjoy getting off to drama and use little facts in their arguments passed bare minimums. I vote ignore them for your own health. That stated...

*Final note:* Sharing an opinion on a music genre is not the same as being angry at advertisers for doing their job.


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> It's Milk the drag queen. I don't know anything about drag or them but I saw it and needed to save it.


I support this without the uwu's


----------



## Furrium (Nov 25, 2020)

By browsing this host, you are doing useful business


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: My imaginary friend could beat up any of your imaginary friends.


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Furrium said:


> By browsing this host, you are doing useful business


This feels like a reference...yet I am not meme cultured enough to understand it.



[Nexus] said:


> Unpopular opinion: My imaginary friend could beat up any of your imaginary friends.


THIS IS BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

not an opinion just a fact- I could beat up anyone's imaginary friends.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> Jokes on them, I have them on ignore because in multiple threads they seem to enjoy getting off to drama and use little facts in their arguments passed bare minimums. I vote ignore them for your own health. That stated...
> 
> *Final note:* Sharing an opinion on a music genre is not the same as being angry at advertisers for doing their job.


Ah, I get off to drama totally, my entire existence is drama, you got me there. Not like I hate how every trans thread is bombarded with transphobic stuff or anything. That's a story for another time though. 

Ohhh nooo you blocked me!!!
Anyways



Kharne said:


> It's Milk the drag queen. I don't know anything about drag or them but I saw it and needed to save it.


Omg yuss I support drag queens so much! I wish I had the massive balls that they do to be so brave like that!



[Nexus] said:


> Unpopular opinion: My imaginary friend could beat up any of your imaginary friends.


Fake


----------



## Punji (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Unpopular opinion: My imaginary friend could beat up any of your imaginary friends.


You wouldn't hit an imaginary friend with glasses.


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Punji said:


> You wouldn't hit an imaginary friend with glasses.


Did your imaginary friend lose eyesight over time or was it made that way?
Are they fake glasses for aesthetic purposes? I must know!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Punji said:


> You wouldn't hit an imaginary friend with glasses.


Bruh my imaginary friend needs crutches don't think you have the high ground


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

My imaginary friends are big buff men UwU


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Bruh my imaginary friend needs crutches don't think you have the high ground


That's what it gets for picking on my imaginary friend. >.>


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Ah, I get off to drama totally, my entire existence is drama, you got me there. Not like I hate how every trans thread is bombarded with transphobic stuff or anything. That's a story for another time though.


This is not helping you in the slightest.


----------



## Punji (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> Did your imaginary friend lose eyesight over time or was it made that way?
> Are they fake glasses for aesthetic purposes? I must know!


Near-sighted, born that way. 



[Nexus] said:


> Bruh my imaginary friend needs crutches don't think you have the high ground


An imaginary armistice, then.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

I may have lost my pfp so now this is my permanent pfp until I get a new one...


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> I may have lost my pfp so now this is my permanent pfp until I get a new one...


Wait, what, how!!! x3
Well, you are rocking that pfp UwU



Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> This is not helping you in the slightest.


TBH, I don't really care how you think of me :/


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 25, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> I miss just dedicated MP3 players to be honest. Now we have oversized phones with a bazillion useless apps on it. And a battery not worth a damn.


I still use them. I couldn't fathom relying on a phone for that!


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> This is not helping you in the slightest.


Not to mention it has nothing to do with what was actually said, and this isn't a Trans thread, and my OP explicitly stated that what was said wasn't directed at the Trans community (and why)...but yeah they totally don't get off to drama lol. Moving back to those manly ice cream bars, *Magnum is the best brand for ice cream on a stick. Fite me.*


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> Not to mention it has nothing to do with what was actually said, and this isn't a Trans thread, and my OP explicitly stated that what was said wasn't directed at the Trans community...but yeah they totally don't get off to drama lol. Moving back to those manly ice cream bars, Magnum is the best brand for ice cream on a stick. Fite me.


Ice cream on a stick sucks, sorry I had to inform you of this :^(


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Ice cream on a stick sucks, sorry I had to inform you of this :^(


Well you got me there, but if you WANT to eat one...Magnum is the best worst ice cream?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> TBH, I don't really care how you think of me :/


I know, it's the fact how you think of me, and poorly deflect by pretending you are not mad, or don't want some sort of drama with people in here.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 25, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I still use them. I couldn't fathom relying on a phone for that!


Wouldn't mind one for myself.
Preferably one that plays FLAC format.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Ice cream on a stick sucks, sorry I had to inform you of this :^(


It really does, most of the time it's just ice cream with a chocolate shell (like magnums) that just explode and then you are just left with a sticky blob of ice cream that drips everywhere x3


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I know, it's the fact how you think of me, and poorly deflect by pretending you are not mad or don't want some sort of drama from people in here.


Let it go.
Not worth it the energy.


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I know, it's the fact how you think of me, and poorly deflect by pretending you are not mad or don't want some sort of drama from people in here.


Lupus is the wolf this forum needs, but not the one it deserves.
Fuck now I want ice cream.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I know, it's the fact how you think of me, and poorly deflect by pretending you are not mad, or don't want some sort of drama with people in here.


Whatever.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> Lupus is the wolf this forum needs, but not the one it deserves.
> Fuck now I want ice cream.


mmm
ice cream
maybe i'll get some too


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> Well you got me there, but if you WANT to eat one...Magnum is the best worst ice cream?


LOL
I'll be honest with you here... I've never had Magnum ice cream before. I just can't stand stick ice cream to try it.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> LOL
> I'll be honest with you here... I've never had Magnum ice cream before. I just can't stand stick ice cream to try it.


Prefer your ice cream boneless, eh? ;DDDDDDDD


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> LOL
> I'll be honest with you here... I've never had Magnum ice cream before. I just can't stand stick ice cream to try it.


You do realize...you're not supposed to eat/lick the stick itself right?
You gots to use your lips and tongue, like...well...like ice cream. >.>;;;


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Prefer your ice cream boneless, eh? ;DDDDDDDD


I like my ice cream like I like my women ;^)

_I don't like ice cream._


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> You do realize...you're not supposed to eat/lick the stick itself right?


AA OF COURSE. I'm just talking about the shells of them and they're so sticky when they melt!


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> SR3L stole my heart years ago.



Bass slut?


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> I like my ice cream like I like my women ;^)
> 
> _I don't like ice cream._


I'm angry at how much I actually laughed at this. XD


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> I like my ice cream like I like my women ;^)
> 
> _I don't like ice cream._


Gimme a hug you big gay fluffy cow :3


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Bass slut?


Oh my god, I want that shit


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> You do realize...you're not supposed to eat/lick the stick itself right?
> You gots to use your lips and tongue, like...well...like ice cream. >.>;;;


Just swallow it all at once ;D


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Unpopular Opinion:
Gender euphoria is just as valid as gender dysphoria! Some trans folks have lots of dysphoria, some don't. You don't have to have maximum gender dysphoria to be valid. You are valid. <3


----------



## Punji (Nov 25, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Just swallow it all at once ;D


Deepthroat a drumstick, nice.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Just swallow it all at once ;D


I don't swallow sorry for disappointing you all


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 25, 2020)

I actually like oats and raisins, and I'm not too fond of chocolates.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I actually like oats and raisins, and I'm not too fond of chocolates.


How :0


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Just swallow it all at once ;D


Hahahahaha...make me. @_@


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I actually like oats and raisins, and I'm not too fond of chocolates.


Fact: Raisins are rotten dry grapes.
Opinion: I hate them.

Outside of oat based cereal, I don't think I enjoy oats too much.
But honey bunches of oats was my jam as a kid!


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I actually like oats and raisins, and I'm not too fond of chocolates.


oatmeal raisin cookie over a chocolate one anyday


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> How :0


Dunno. I remember that as a kid, there was one time when I ate so much chocolate I got sick and threw up for hours. I just can't stand things that are too sweet.

I truly like only dark chocolate - 80-90%. I can still eat like milk chocolates and whatever, but not too much or I feel bad.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> oatmeal raisin cookie over a chocolate one anyday


I retract my hug offer from earlier >:C



Rimna said:


> Dunno. I remember that as a kid, there was one time when I ate so much chocolate I got sick and threw up for hours. I just can't stand things that are too sweet.
> 
> I truly like only dark chocolate - 80-90%. I can still eat like milk chocolats and whatever, but not too much or I feel bad.


I can't stand things that are too sweet either, you gotta find the right chocolate ;3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> Oh my god, I want that shit


D-D-D-DROP THE BASS!
...On Steve's foot. Ouch.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> Hahahahaha...make me. @_@


*unwraps*
Here you goooooooo

;DDDDD


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> *unwraps*
> Here you goooooooo
> 
> ;DDDDD


Opinion: You never dissapoint, Toby. XD


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> Opinion: You never dissapoint, Toby. XD


I love me too
<3


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm hurt by all these ice cream posts because my teeth are killing me, so I can't really have much, and that makes it worse. Nvm ice cream, I miss fucking amazing gourmet Italian Ices over a decade ago.


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I'm hurt by all these ice cream posts because my teeth are killing me, so I can't really have much, and that makes it worse. Nvm ice cream, I miss fucking amazing gourmet Italian Ices over a decade ago.


Never had Italian Ice, but it sounds worth it.
I'm sorry to hear that your teeth are in pain - did you get surgery done?


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I'm hurt by all these ice cream posts because my teeth are killing me, so I can't really have much, and that makes it worse. Nvm ice cream, I miss fucking amazing gourmet Italian Ices over a decade ago.


Italian ice is an acquired taste that I can't seem to acquire.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Italian ice is an acquired taste that I can't seem to acquire.


My mom used to work for an italian ice place when i was REALLY little
She has a photo of me with some


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> My mom used to work for an italian ice place when i was REALLY little
> She has a photo of me with some


That sounds pretty _cool_, seems like a _chill _place to work.

opinion- Puns are terrible, but that never stopped me.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Italian ice is an acquired taste that I can't seem to acquire.


There seems to be some technical difficulties with your taste buds.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> There seems to be some technical difficulties with your taste buds.


I have a lot of issues so we might as well add another onto the list


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> That sounds pretty _cool_, seems like a _chill _place to work.
> 
> opinion- Puns are terrible, but that never stopped me.


*wheeze*
*dies*


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> Never had Italian Ice, but it sounds worth it.
> I'm sorry to hear that your teeth are in pain - did you get surgery done?


Nope, and I'm scared af to do so.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Taxes shouldn't apply to dragons. Hoarding treasure and riches is a deeply rooted religious practice in my peoples beautiful and diverse culture.

Asking us to forfeit our possessions for non dragons is a violation of our rights.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Taxes shouldn't apply to dragons. Hoarding treasure and riches is a deeply rooted religious practice in my peoples beautiful and diverse culture.
> 
> Asking us to forfeit our possessions for non dragons is a violation of our rights.


There should be a tax-exempt anthro wolf-led church, kind of like the ones you see in powerwolf.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

Dragons SHOULD have to pay taxes.


At least give me some treasure... I'll clean around your cave or something?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Dragons SHOULD have to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> At least give me some treasure... I'll clean around your cave or something?


*puts on maid outfit*
oo! Pick me, pick me!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Dragons SHOULD have to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> At least give me some treasure... I'll clean around your cave or something?





VeeStars said:


> *puts on maid outfit*
> oo! Pick me, pick me!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Taxes shouldn't apply to dragons. Hoarding treasure and riches is a deeply rooted religious practice in my peoples beautiful and diverse culture.
> 
> Asking us to forfeit our possessions for non dragons is a violation of our rights.



Nice try, 1%-er. Now pay dem taxes just like the rest of us foxes and wolves.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 94699


P-please... :c


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 94699


I'm good at hurting people : )
Especially dragon people.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Nice try, 1%-er. Now pay dem taxes just like the rest of us foxes and wolves.


I thought you were a mo...nevermind



Kharne said:


> I'm good at hurting people : )
> Especially dragon people.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I thought you were a mo...nevermind
> 
> 
> View attachment 94700


UwU ok


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> Lupus is the wolf this forum needs, but not the one it deserves.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> UwU ok


You're avatar...it looks just like....did you....


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I thought you were a mo...nevermind



I finally did it, I finally gave in to the peer pressure - people always said that monkeys succ, and that I'm nothing more than a dirty ape, a turd-flining chimp, even though my sona was a monkey and not an ape. 

Now I want to be like dem kewl keedz. Come on, like me already. Where are my followers at?

I actually always wanted to have a portrait of my yeen character, since he plays a big role in my monkey's backstory.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

I stan @Kharne 's new PFP


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I finally did it, I finally gave in to the peer pressure - people always said that monkeys succ, and that I'm nothing more than a dirty ape, a turd-flining chimp, even though my sona was a monkey and not an ape.
> 
> Now I want to be like dem kewl keedz. Come on, like me already. Where are my followers at?
> 
> I actually always wanted to have a portrait of my yeen character, since he plays a big role in my monkey's backstory.


Your profile picture reminds me of a different Yeen on the forums tbh

Hehe, "Yeen" 

A can of baked yeens

Green yeen

Chili yeen

.....jelly yeens? :0c


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Your profile picture reminds me of a different Yeen on the forums tbh
> 
> Hehe, "Yeen"
> 
> ...


All I see is @ConorHyena (for art style, not character- obviously markings and such are different)
But that's beside the point...
*THERECANONLYBEONE.* @_@


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

Salads are delicious. Add some olives, lemon juice, peppers and fancy shit? That's amazing.
Croutons and shredded cheese is a sin on salads.


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Salads are delicious. Add some olives, lemon juice, peppers and fancy shit? That's amazing.
> Croutons and shredded cheese is a sin on salads.


Agreed with the cheese, disagreed with Croutons. Gots ta' have some munch and crunch in my salads.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> Agreed with the cheese, disagreed with Croutons. Gots ta' have some munch and crunch in my salads.


If you save the salad for later the croutons get soggy :^(


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Salads are delicious. Add some olives, lemon juice, peppers and fancy shit? That's amazing.
> Croutons and shredded cheese is a sin on salads.


This isn't really an unpopular opinion, salads are scientifically proven to be delicious


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> This isn't really an unpopular opinion, salads are scientifically proven to be delicious


lol
At least where I'm from salads are seen as disgusting and just a "eat this disgusting mash of lettuce to get skinny"


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> lol
> At least where I'm from salads are seen as disgusting and just a "eat this disgusting mash of lettuce to get skinny"


Hopefully you aren't eating any beef, _right?_


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Hopefully you aren't eating any beef, _right?_


100% grass fed cowman.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> 100% grass fed cowman.


Cannibal :0


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> If you save the salad for later the croutons get soggy :^(


This is fair points.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Nov 25, 2020)

Every time I see a Reddit(inc other groups) thread crying about Deliriants. It reminds me what a shitshow the drug community is since I'm firm supporter DPH/Datura can be used for fun if done as a group with people knowing what there doing and have done it before. Ironically Red spotty mushrooms & Nutmeg are always common for being euphoric & mild side effect wise. Mixing them with Ketamine/DXM makes them even Tripper & much more fun while making the side effects disappear.

TL : DU = Fuck off LSD/Shrooms/pot you're not the only stuff that people can have fun from.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> This is fair points.


I'm the best debater in history of course I bring fair points!


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Unpopular Opinion (with most Supervisors): Customer Service workers should be able to treat customers how customers treat them, as they aren't paid to be a customer's therapist, maid, or punching bag. Customer Service workers also shouldn't have to do more than their job requires (ex. being extra nice and apologizing for everything the customer is mad about). Get in, do the task, get out. That's what they're paid for. If you want them to be an actor or actress, pay them better. >.>


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Handsome Squidward was better than the regular Squidward, and they should have kept him that way going on.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> Unpopular Opinion (with most Supervisors): Customer Service workers should be able to treat customers how customers treat them, as they aren't paid to be a customer's therapist, maid, or punching bag. Customer Service workers also shouldn't have to do more than their job requires (ex. being extra nice and apologizing for everything the customer is mad about). Get in, do the task, get out. That's what they're paid for. If you want them to be an actor or actress, pay them better. >.>


oh they find ways
They won't do it to your face but if they feel like it, they will put you on hold and start grilling in their cubicle with a portable stove.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 25, 2020)

That's the great thing about dealing with abusive customers on the phone, you can always hang up or put them on hold indeffinetely.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 25, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> That's the great thing about dealing with abusive customers on the phone, you can always hang up or put them on hold indefinitely.


Can confirm. I usually just hang up on them on them, or if I am in a particularly irritated mood, I'll put them on hold while I choke my chicken.
#UltimateDisrespect


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Can confirm. I usually just hang up on them on them, or if I am in a particularly irritated mood, I'll put them on hold while I choke my chicken.
> #UltimateDisrespect


I forgot what "choke the chicken" meant.
I remember now but I just sat here for a minute confused


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> I forgot what "choke the chicken" meant.
> I remember now but I just sat here for a minute confused


_whistles innocently _


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2020)

Unpopular Opinion: Your sexuality is not a personality.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 25, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Unpopular Opinion: Your sexuality is not a personality.


Identity in general isn't a personality.
Anyone who behaves like that behave like caricatures and do a disservice to others who might share a label.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Unpopular Opinion: Your sexuality is not a personality.


*But I haven nothing else!!!*


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Unpopular Opinion: Your sexuality is not a personality.


*Reported for hate speech*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> *But I haven nothing else!!!*


Awww. *hugs*

We can get along just fine regardless. <3


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Awww. *hugs*
> 
> We can get along just fine regardless. <3


Aw that's friendly <3

opinion- Friendship is weakness.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Unpopular Opinion: Your sexuality is not a personality.


Damn, you just had to go and whip out the ol' steamroller like that? XP


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> Unpopular Opinion (with most Supervisors): Customer Service workers should be able to treat customers how customers treat them, as they aren't paid to be a customer's therapist, maid, or punching bag. Customer Service workers also shouldn't have to do more than their job requires (ex. being extra nice and apologizing for everything the customer is mad about). Get in, do the task, get out. That's what they're paid for. If you want them to be an actor or actress, pay them better. >.>


tbh the overwhelming majority of actors aren't paid great either.
But you could at least hand customer service a supply of Karen-repellent


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Damn, you just had to go and whip out the ol' steamroller like that? XP


..Right. Forgot something *vital*...

*noms on*

Aight, you goofballs. Imma head off. Gotta get up in like, 6 hours. Bloody morning meeting.. -.-''


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> ..Right. Forgot something *vital*...
> 
> *noms on*
> 
> Aight, you goofballs. Imma head off. Gotta get up in like, 6 hours. Bloody morning meeting.. -.-''


*OwO noms back*


----------



## Kharne (Nov 25, 2020)

Is this now the nom thread?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 25, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Is this now the nom thread?


The unpopular nom thread


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Food porn is valid porn


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Disturbed sucks, this video is self-explanatory:


Thank you!! While we’re at it throw in Five Finger Death Punch too, both those bands suck so goddamn much.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 25, 2020)

Ask nom on whom the nom noms. It noms on thee.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Unpopular Opinion: Your sexuality is not a personality.


Yes. Also, your sexuality doesn't determine personality. Bugs me when people think that all gay men are very feminine, have their nails done and throw sleepover parties and stuff, and while there are certainly gay men into that, it's not required to be into feminine things to be gay.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 25, 2020)

Strawberry ice cream is the best flavor of ice cream. This is a deeply held opinion of mine, and one I wager as a fact.


To support my argument, here is a dancing fox.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Bugs me when people think that all gay men are very feminine, have their nails done and throw sleepover parties and stuff,


Wow, sounds like you got your own preconceptions of gay men already down. XP


Also, I know. It's like some gay men are manly and also like masculinity, go figure.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 25, 2020)

Bugs me when a user calls the engineers about their laptop/lights/radio/game console/machinery/network or anything else running on electricity, isn't operating because of a switch being in the "official" position.

As much as people talking in truncated text speak.

And not close to those who harangue "off" as short for "official".


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Wow, sounds like you got your own preconceptions of gay men already down. XP
> 
> 
> Also, I know. It's like some gay men are manly and also like masculinity, go figure.


My own preconceptions of gay men?

*is a feminine gay man *


----------



## zandelux (Nov 25, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Bugs me when a user calls the engineers about their laptop/lights/radio/game console/machinery/network or anything else running on electricity, isn't operating because of a switch being in the "official" position.
> 
> As much as people talking in truncated text speak.
> 
> And not close to those who harangue "off" as short for "official".


It took me awhile to figure out what you were saying. Now I understand it and my brain hurts for a different reason.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> My own preconceptions of gay men?
> 
> *is a feminine gay man *


Eh, probably not a good idea to stereotype, unless you are referring to yourself, even then it's not the best idea. I sometimes proudly stereotype myself as well.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Eh, probably not a good idea to stereotype, unless you are referring to yourself, even then it's not the best idea. I sometimes proudly stereotype myself as well.


I am not stereotyping, myself, I am just saying it bugs me that most people just lump all gay men into the "girly" box, which is me complaining about stereotyping. I happen to be feminine sometimes, though.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I am not stereotyping, myself, I am just saying it bugs me that most people just lump all gay men into the "girly" box, which is me complaining about stereotyping. I happen to be feminine sometimes, though.


I'm fucking around with you, I hope you at least partially know that.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I'm fucking around with you, I hope you at least partially know that.


little girly gay boi UwU
well only half the time, the other half, I'm a girly girl that's... straight :0

Oh edit: my bad, it's hard to tell when someone is fucking with you over text :3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 25, 2020)

*eats popcorn*  wondering if you want a hotel...


----------



## Simo (Nov 25, 2020)

The Moldy Peaches are alarmingly good, in their low-fi, silly way:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 25, 2020)

Fetish related topics are ok to talk about around minors provided it is kept PG.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 25, 2020)

I don't like socks. They're terrible. >8P


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> I don't like socks. They're terrible. >


As someone with feet made out of minecraft magma blocks, I agree


----------



## kevintheradioguy (Nov 25, 2020)

My most unpopular one: Skyrim is a very, very bad game. It sucks all ass. The only good thing it did was start an open world trend in early 2010s so actually good games would become even better.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 25, 2020)

kevintheradioguy said:


> My most unpopular one: Skyrim is a very, very bad game. It sucks all ass. The only good thing it did was start an open world trend in early 2010s so actually good games would become even better.



I'm glad you agree!!! 

*Everyone else:* "wow, I've put in 500 hours with mods! Skyrim is amazing!!!!" 
*Me:* But... those are user-created add-ons, it's not actually something bethesda put into the game themselves... You don't like skyrim, you like the mods... 

Every guild had the same plot. _*THERE'S A TRAITOR IN OUR MIDST!!! *_

I also believe it was just a cheap grab to attract Fallout fans into a different genre.


----------



## kevintheradioguy (Nov 25, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Every guild had the same plot. _*THERE'S A TRAITOR IN OUR MIDST!!!*_


I'd say it's more like "We used to be cool, but now we're shit, help us", tbh XD


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 25, 2020)

kevintheradioguy said:


> I'd say it's more like "We used to be cool, but now we're shit, help us", tbh XD



"Please, we're running out of ideas, make the game for us!!!!" T_T

---

I feel like this is the equivalent with me and Zelda Breath of the wild. Pretty to look at, but games like Witcher 3 had way more to do. 
Didn't deserve the hype it got in my opinion, but maybe that's because it was aimed at kids...


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

Turkey sucks. You don't have to eat it for thanksgiving. Try different food. My family BBQ's seafood. Yum!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 26, 2020)

It's okay to be confident and take pride in what you've accomplished.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Yes. Also, your sexuality doesn't determine personality. Bugs me when people think that all gay men are very feminine, have their nails done and throw sleepover parties and stuff, and while there are certainly gay men into that, it's not required to be into feminine things to be gay.


Intrinsic/innate characteristics are not good denominators for determining anything but that one thing, really.

It's like trying to make a personality out of being 183cm tall, or being Autistic for that matter. Sure, they are part of who and what you are, but you end up with an extremely shallow personality if you try.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 26, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Turkey sucks. You don't have to eat it for thanksgiving. Try different food. My family BBQ's seafood. Yum!


Boo! Boo-urns!


----------



## Raever (Nov 26, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Fetish related topics are ok to talk about around minors provided it is kept PG.


I can agree partially but only for educational purposes, like sex ed and such. 
Keeping everything secret leads to recklessness and damage later down the line.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 26, 2020)

Starbucks isn't coffee at all. It's caffeinated sugar and sweeteners mixed with water.

Italian espresso is where it's at - whoevah sez different is gonn' get hecc'd


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 26, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Strawberry ice cream is the best flavor of ice cream. This is a deeply held opinion of mine, and one I wager as a fact.








I love strawberry ice cream tho


----------



## Kharne (Nov 26, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Starbucks isn't coffee at all. It's caffeinated sugar and sweeteners mixed with water.
> 
> Italian espresso is where it's at - whoevah sez different is gonn' get hecc'd


wait people drink starbucks for the "coffee"?
I'm drinking it to waste 500+ calories and the sugar 

I think hot coffee is gross. I mean, one day something just flipped a switch in me and now I can't stand it. Iced coffee is where it's at, but the homemade kind, not starbucks lol


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 26, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Fetish related topics are ok to talk about around minors provided it is kept PG.


I'd personally avoid having that conversation with a minor at all costs.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 26, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I'd personally avoid having that conversation with a minor at all costs.


I agree with Raever, but when people talk about fetishes they're into with children that's when I'm weirded out.
Doesn't matter if it's "PG", you're talking about something that sexually stimulates you to a minor.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 26, 2020)

Kharne said:


> I agree with Raever, but when people talk about fetishes they're into with children that's when I'm weirded out.
> Doesn't matter if it's "PG", you're talking about something that sexually stimulates you to a minor.


Also, I can't really think of a way to explain something sexual in a child friendly manner, which is another reason for to avoid it, in addition to it being creepy.

Such subjects I'll leave to a child's parents.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 26, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Also, I can't really think of a way to explain something sexual in a child friendly manner, which is another reason for to avoid it.
> 
> Such subjects I'll leave to a child's parents.


Oh I wasn't meaning for people on the internet to explain fetishes to kids.
I was more meaning if your child comes home after sex-ed class and asks more questions, you shouldn't just say "no"
Explain it to them, but don't start pulling out your bondage gear to show your child lmao


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 26, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Oh I wasn't meaning for people on the internet to explain fetishes to kids.
> I was more meaning if your child comes home after sex-ed class and asks more questions, you shouldn't just say "no"
> Explain it to them, but don't start pulling out your bondage gear to show your child lmao


That makes sense. I appreciate the clarification.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 26, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Turkey sucks. You don't have to eat it for thanksgiving. Try different food. My family BBQ's seafood. Yum!


Did they let you do the hand turkey drawing in elementary school, or have they stopped doing that?


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 26, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Did they let you do the hand turkey drawing in elementary school, or have they stopped doing that?
> View attachment 94772


Oh I did that hehe x3

You probably did a hand parrot drawing and not a turkey which is why you turned out this way


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 26, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Oh I did that hehe x3
> 
> You probably did a hand parrot drawing and not a turkey which is why you turned out this way


It was actually a chicken, cause I find chicken tastier than turkey lul.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 26, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> It was actually a chicken, cause I find chicken tastier than turkey lul.


It really is. Turkey is good in like sandwiches and pot pies and that's literally it. Chicken's good in E V E R Y T H I N G


----------



## Kharne (Nov 26, 2020)

I don't eat meat anymore, but out of all the meats I think chicken is one of the worst. 
Chicken and pork are the top 2 worst ones I had ever eaten.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 26, 2020)

Kharne said:


> I don't eat meat anymore, but out of all the meats I think chicken is one of the worst.
> Chicken and pork are the top 2 worst ones I had ever eaten.


Huh??? How??? Did you eat chicken dipped in raw sewage???


----------



## Kharne (Nov 26, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Huh??? How??? Did you eat chicken dipped in raw sewage???


ALL CHICKEN
No matter where I went, it was all bad to me. Everyone else loved it tho

It doesn't help that I just hate meat in general, but there is something about chicken I can't stand...


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 26, 2020)

Kharne said:


> ALL CHICKEN
> No matter where I went, it was all bad to me. Everyone else loved it tho
> 
> It doesn't help that I just hate meat in general, but there is something about chicken I can't stand...


Why???


oh... I know....
Cows eat grass, not chicken. Maybe try eating grass instead


----------



## Kharne (Nov 26, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Why???
> 
> 
> oh... I know....
> Cows eat grass, not chicken. Maybe try eating grass instead


I ALREADY POSTED MY SALAD OPINION GET WITH THE TIMES OLD WOMAN


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 26, 2020)

Kharne said:


> I ALREADY POSTED MY SALAD OPINION GET WITH THE TIMES OLD WOMAN


old... :C


----------



## Kharne (Nov 26, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> old... :C


ok little girl*


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 26, 2020)

Kharne said:


> ok little girl*


little... :c


----------



## Kharne (Nov 26, 2020)

Finally found this probably unpopular opinion of mine-

All holidays suck. Seriously, I haven't had a happy holiday in years, they're actually some of the worst times of year. This goes for any holiday.
Along with that birthdays are awful, not a single one I haven't had a breakdown on.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 26, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Finally found this probably unpopular opinion of mine-
> 
> All holidays suck. Seriously, I haven't had a happy holiday in years, they're actually some of the worst times of year. This goes for any holiday.
> Along with that birthdays are awful, not a single one I haven't had a breakdown on.


Oh no! *hugs*


----------



## Kharne (Nov 26, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Oh no! *hugs*


Only a lack of holidays can save me now


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 26, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Finally found this probably unpopular opinion of mine-
> 
> All holidays suck. Seriously, I haven't had a happy holiday in years, they're actually some of the worst times of year. This goes for any holiday.
> Along with that birthdays are awful, not a single one I haven't had a breakdown on.


Same-ish.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 26, 2020)

Will Ferrell is one of the most unfunny people on earth, I can’t even wrap my brain around how anyone can find his movies entertaining.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 26, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Will Ferrell is one of the most unfunny people on earth, I can’t even wrap my brain around how anyone can find his movies entertaining.


Punchable face.

What's he known for?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 26, 2020)

My party parrots are still as delightful and fun as they ever were. They will never get old or annoying.


This opinion is not up for debate. I have the final word on this matter.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 26, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Well, this is unpopular for the place I live at but anyway...
> 
> Getting drunk all the time isn't cool. Alcoholism is a terrible addiction to have.



Getting drunk is awful if you're a glass of water.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 26, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> My party parrots are still as delightful and fun as they ever were. They will never get old or annoying.
> 
> 
> This opinion is not up for debate. I have the final word on this matter.
> ...


Well on principle, we want unpopular opinions here,  but I'll allow it


----------



## Kharne (Nov 26, 2020)

This thread is bullying my popular opinions and I can't stand for it.

I need to speak to someone's manager!


----------



## ben909 (Nov 26, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> My party parrots are still as delightful and fun as they ever were. They will never get old or annoying.
> 
> 
> This opinion is not up for debate. I have the final word on this matter.
> ...




Actually has the final word


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 26, 2020)

ben909 said:


> View attachment 94792Actually has the final word


Rebel scum


----------



## Raever (Nov 26, 2020)

Eating out for thanksgiving is so much better than cooking for 6+ hours.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 26, 2020)

Raever said:


> Eating out for thanksgiving is so much better than cooking for 6+ hours.


Even with the covid coof?


----------



## Raever (Nov 26, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Even with the covid coof?


Well, more like getting family to bring you it from a restaurant but - yes, restaurants are taking a LOT of precautions (in my state area). They're probably safer to eat in than my own home tbh.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 26, 2020)

Raever said:


> Well, more like getting family to bring you it from a restaurant but - yes, restaurants are taking a LOT of precautions (in my state area). They're probably safer to eat in than my own home tbh.


And it's a good idea to support your local restaurant! the restrictions are killing them


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 27, 2020)

The sentence "It's okay to be white" shouldn't be considered a bad thing, despite it's unsavory origin on the internet. Seriously, the only negative thing about it is the ridiculous outrage it causes in some people when they hear it, which concerns me to be honest, considering it's a harmless statement on it's own.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 27, 2020)

People who 'listen to the scientists' also need to do so when the science points them in a direction they don't like or agree with.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 27, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> The sentence "It's okay to be white" shouldn't be considered a bad thing, despite it's unsavory origin on the internet. Seriously, the only negative thing about it is the ridiculous outrage it causes in some people when they hear it, which concerns me to be honest, considering it's a harmless statement on it's own.


"on it's own"!! This is the only part of this comment that ought to be unpopular 


Toby_Morpheus said:


> People who 'listen to the scientists' also need to do so when the science points them in a direction they don't like or agree with.


Oh yeah yeah. Not to mention, saying you listen to "the scientists" makes little more sense than saying you read "the books". Scientists are not a homogeneous block.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 27, 2020)

Being fat as shit is not okay. It's not "body positivity" and "I'm just a plus-sized boi/grill" when your heart is struggling to keep you alive, and when your knees hurt when you sit up.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 27, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Being fat as shit is not okay. It's not "body positivity" and "I'm just a plus-sized boi/grill" when your heart is struggling to keep you alive, and when your knees hurt when you sit up.


I won't be a dick to them about it, but when I see them struggling like that, I'm going to be very concerned, and certainly not encourage it further.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Nov 27, 2020)

Being kind _isn't_ always free, and there is no universal law that says I have to be kind to everyone I come across.

Being nice can actually cost one their own sanity, assuming how far they're into it and who they're giving said kindness to. Not everyone is worth dealing with. Sometimes being an asshole is much easier and more "cost effective."


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 27, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> Being kind _isn't_ always free, and there is no universal law that says I have to be kind to everyone I come across.
> 
> Being nice can actually cost one their own sanity, assuming how far they're into it and who they're giving said kindness to. Not everyone is worth dealing with. Sometimes being an asshole is much easier and more "cost effective."


You have to be kind to yourself first.
If you can't support yourself, you wont be able to support anyone else.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 27, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> You have to be kind to yourself first.
> If you can't support yourself, you wont be able to support anyone else.


Same goes for love. If you don't love yourself how do you expect to love someone else let alone they love you?

You are putting dependence on someone else's shoulders in this manner and is not healthy. 

Be kind to yourself first and foremost. Love yourself first and foremost. And even more importantly.. Be happy with yourself. Everything else will most often than not come on its own sooner or later.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 27, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Same goes for love. If you don't love yourself how do you expect to love someone else let alone they love you?
> 
> You are putting dependence on someone else's shoulders in this manner and is not healthy.
> 
> Be kind to yourself first and foremost. Love yourself first and foremost. And even more importantly.. Be happy with yourself. Everything else will most often than not come on its own sooner or later.


This is how it's done, folks


----------



## Punji (Nov 27, 2020)

Kindness isn't always needed but it is often overlooked.

It's better to be kind than to be unkind, even in the face of unkindness.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 27, 2020)

Punji said:


> Kindness isn't always needed but it is often overlooked.
> 
> It's better to be kind to be unkind, even in the face of unkindness.


I'm a 'begrudgingly kind' person sometimes.
I'll be nice even though I don't want to just because it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2020)

The source doesn't matter if the story is true.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 28, 2020)

Disney is a horrible company, and Walt would be ashamed of some of the garbage that has been made in recent years.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 28, 2020)

All Disney films are the same.  Woman gets pregnant, has kid(s), dies (mostly) off screen. Kids are well off with no cares.  Money and love, but mostly having lots of resources saves the day.  Movie ends with contrived lesson, but mostly having lots of money, success, and stuff makes you happy.  Unless you're Bambi, the... oh wait, he was a prince.  yep, you can overcome anything as long as you're rich, preferably royalty.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 28, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The source doesn't matter if the story is true.



How we determine confidence when we don't know the truth ourselves depends on our trust in the source, is the caveat here. 

My uncle believes that aliens visit him for example. 
So I am less likely to believe my uncle's stories, compared to my Dad's stories. ;D



Toby_Morpheus said:


> People who 'listen to the scientists' also need to do so when the science points them in a direction they don't like or agree with.




I guess I wanted to address this attitude. 

If somebody is avoiding visiting their relatives for Christmas, because medical scientists have warned them that they might spread the virus by doing so, 
that is a person who is listening to scientists who have recommended a conclusion nobody likes. 
Nobody likes the fact that there is a highly infectious virus around. Nobody likes being alone on Christmas. 

People making these sacrifices are putting the benefit of others ahead of their own personal pleasure. 


Hell, if I wanted to ignore scientists when I didn't like their conclusions- I'd be drinking a *lot* more wine than I do. ;3


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 28, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Disney is a horrible company, and Walt would be ashamed of some of the garbage that has been made in recent years.


Oh yeah yeah. And even if they produced good shit, without going into the political details of a fairly recent situation since it's not allowed... let's just say they only care about human rights violations when it comes to selling tickets to pampered first world audiences.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 28, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Oh yeah yeah. And even if they produced good shit, without going into the political details of a fairly recent situation since it's not allowed... let's just say they only care about human rights violations when it comes to selling tickets to pampered first world audiences.


I saw the trailer for the "Black Beauty" Disney just released on their streaming channel, and I'm pretty well disgusted.  They've completely changed the story, from the time period, to Beauty's origins, even turning him from a gelding to a mare.  It's been changed from a story from a horse's perspective during the 19th century, to another Hallmark "troubled teenage girl tames wild horse and bonds with it" movie.

I just don't think there is any actual imagination left at Disney.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 28, 2020)

God damn, if people want to wear a cheap-ass casio, or a g-shock, or any other watch that they like - that's fine.
VaSheRon ConStaNtAaAhn and AuDeMAaAaHS PiGuuUuEEeeE is something no one in the real world cares about. fucc off, imma wear my 100$ gshock all I want.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 28, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> I saw the trailer for the "Black Beauty" Disney just released on their streaming channel, and I'm pretty well disgusted.  They've completely changed the story, from the time period, to Beauty's origins, even turning him from a gelding to a mare.  It's been changed from a story from a horse's perspective during the 19th century, to another Hallmark "troubled teenage girl tames wild horse and bonds with it" movie.
> 
> I just don't think there is any actual imagination left at Disney.


Lol. Disney is not new to tweaking the source material, but this does sound bland.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Same goes for love. If you don't love yourself how do you expect to love someone else let alone they love you?
> 
> You are putting dependence on someone else's shoulders in this manner and is not healthy.
> 
> Be kind to yourself first and foremost. Love yourself first and foremost. And even more importantly.. Be happy with yourself. Everything else will most often than not come on its own sooner or later.


I may argue that your relationship success is a reflection of your perceived worth by others. It certainly feels that way, especially in the age of social media.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I may argue that your relationship success is a reflection of your perceived worth by others. It certainly feels that way, especially in the age of social media.


Hmm. Mind expanding on this thought, if you don't mind? Or rather, explain it a little more in detail?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm. Mind expanding on this thought, if you don't mind? Or rather, explain it a little more in detail?


I'm not in the greatest state of mind to do so at the moment.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm not in the greatest state of mind to do so at the moment.


Oh. My apologies then. Can always hit me up if or when you are in a better state of mind to do so.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh. My apologies then. Can always hit me up if or when you are in a better state of mind to do so.


I'll chalk it up to COVID isolation exacerbating my insecurities. Maybe I'd have better luck if I just shut up-- nobody finds someone they're attracted to by seeking pity.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 28, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'll chalk it up to COVID isolation exacerbating my insecurities. Maybe I'd have better luck if I just shut up-- nobody finds someone they're attracted to by seeking pity.


I've found it far more useful and healthy to speak one's mind and what's on your heart when needed lest it could end up hurting far more than it should.

Optionally my DM's are always open if it's too a sensitive topic for you to speak on in public.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 29, 2020)

The difference between a GShock and a Rolex is a few thousand dollars and doesn't change the fact it's still just a watch.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 29, 2020)

Claiming scientific expertise to make claims on a different field than your own is a hallmark of ultracrepidarians

Not sure this is an unpopular opinion but I wanted to make a sentence with "ultracrepidarian"


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 29, 2020)

Winter is more beautiful than spring or summer


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 29, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Winter is more beautiful than spring or summer


Depends on where you are. A place might have beautiful cherry blossoms and flowers in spring and then be ugly in winter, while a posh ski resort town looks somewhat bland until winter comes.

Over here though, nothing really changes all year, except half the trees go read for a few weeks. :/


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 29, 2020)

There is beauty in all things though. 

Except your grandma's butt. 

Which you are picturing right now. :}


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 29, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> There is beauty in all things though.
> 
> Except your grandma's butt.
> 
> Which you are picturing right now. :}


I like you and hate you right now.  And I'm also scared of how my butt will look in 20 years.  

God, I hope I turn out like Vera Wang or my mother-in-law and have something decent to look at.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 29, 2020)

The impossible whopper is made of people


----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 29, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> The impossible whopper is made of people



No! It is just Soylent Green.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 29, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> No! It is just Soylent Green.


You can't keep the truth hidden forever! The people of America must know what's in the whopper!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 29, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> You can't keep the truth hidden forever! The people of America must know what's in the whopper!


Ever wonder where the material goes when an animal is spayed or neutered?

It's burned or otherwise safely destroyed.  But for a second you thought it seriously could have been the Whopper or Big Mac.

Get me to lament my arse...  I'll show you...


----------



## ben909 (Nov 29, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> You can't keep the truth hidden forever! The people of America must know what's in the whopper!


I thought it was made with puppies


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 29, 2020)

ben909 said:


> I thought it was made with puppies


Nope, it's people, but I hear the nuggets are made of 15% cat


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 29, 2020)

I largely dislike punk, hardcore, post-hardcore, screamo, emo, metalcore, deathcore, grunge, alt/nu metal, djent, pizza thrash, and overly emulated '80s traditional heavy and thrash metal.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 29, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I largely dislike punk, hardcore, post-hardcore, screamo, emo, metalcore, deathcore, grunge, alt/nu metal, djent, pizza thrash, and overly emulated '80s traditional heavy and thrash metal.


why so?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 29, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> why so?


Let's just say, some music, in my opinion, has a spiritual presence felt, a lot of music either lacks that, and you get a empty example played by artists of what should otherwise be something esoteric, transcendent, poetic, evocative, between the lines, a quality or substance more than just superficial sound produced for a quick "high".


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 29, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I largely dislike punk, hardcore, post-hardcore, screamo, emo, metalcore, deathcore, grunge, alt/nu metal, djent, pizza thrash, and overly emulated '80s traditional heavy and thrash metal.


Pizza thrash?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 29, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Pizza thrash?


Yeah, it's a thing, it's just a term for generic "skater dude" emulated '80s thrash.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 29, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Yeah, it's a thing, it's just a term for generic "skater dude" emulated '80s thrash.


As a skateboarder, and a fan of 80's skate videos, this sounds like my jam lul.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 29, 2020)

Unpopular Opinion: Finding your identity is not simple and easy, and once you find who you are, you might find that you were wrong. I thought I was cis and sometimes still do, but I am finding out that I might be genderfluid more and more each day.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 29, 2020)

Goals/achievements, success, love, and happiness on this planet are more important than things that don't matter in the end, or stuff you are not going to take with you when you die.


----------



## oappo (Nov 30, 2020)

People look into streamer numbers too much for video games.

Is there _some _sort of correlation between streaming and popularity? Yeah, probably.
Are streaming and popularity closely linked? For most games, absolutely not. It's very loosely correlated, if anything. There is so much more that goes into streaming popularity than just how many people are playing the actual game. It's ridiculous how some people act about this.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 30, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Goals/achievements, success, love, and happiness on this planet are more important than things that don't matter in the end, or stuff you are not going to take with you when you die.


You are not taking your achievements with you either when you die, tho.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 30, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You are not taking your achievements with you either when you die, tho.


No, but you've made them here on earth, to live with, feel accomplished, and for others to look back on.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 30, 2020)

I've noticed a general trend: the more demanding and judgemental people are of others, the more rotten their own character is. Most of the time such people don't live anywhere near up to their own standards.

Their demands usually boil down to entitlement: "Everyone must understand how *I* perceive things, everyone must take care not to offend *me*, on the other hand *I* can behave however *I* wish towards others. It's fine because *I*'m always acting with good intent, while everyone who doesn't know how to perfectly accommodate *me *is obviously acting with bad intent"


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 30, 2020)

Scorpions are just venomous land lobsters


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 30, 2020)

cyborgs are just people with aluminum foil on them


----------



## Tendo64 (Nov 30, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> I've noticed a general trend: the more demanding and judgemental people are of others, the more rotten their own character is. Most of the time such people don't live anywhere near up to their own standards.
> 
> Their demands usually boil down to entitlement: "Everyone must understand how *I* perceive things, everyone must take care not to offend *me*, on the other hand *I* can behave however *I* wish towards others. It's fine because *I*'m always acting with good intent, while everyone who doesn't know how to perfectly accommodate *me *is obviously acting with bad intent"


I've noticed a general trend: intolerant people like to play the victim when we kindly ask them to not do certain things and boil down feeling genuinely hurt by other people's words to "grrrr you made me angry time to cancel you i'm special and want you to worship me grrrr."

Nobody expects you to know everything from the get-go. But if you complain every time we ask you to stop doing something, you really DO have bad intent.

With that said, I'm now ignoring any replies because unlike some people, I have no interest in causing a flamewar.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 30, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> I've noticed a general trend: the more demanding and judgemental people are of others, the more rotten their own character is. Most of the time such people don't live anywhere near up to their own standards.
> 
> Their demands usually boil down to entitlement: "Everyone must understand how *I* perceive things, everyone must take care not to offend *me*, on the other hand *I* can behave however *I* wish towards others. It's fine because *I*'m always acting with good intent, while everyone who doesn't know how to perfectly accommodate *me *is obviously acting with bad intent"


I've noticed this to, and it's a huge turn off when trying to talk to anyone, even "family" or relatives.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 30, 2020)

If you're struggling to grow a beard and it isn't a full corporate beard within a month, don't just shave it. If you REALLY want to have a beard, you NEED to grow it out. It will probably look shitty at first, you trim it down low and wait for it all to fill in. After it's all even you can start really growing a full beard.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 30, 2020)

Kharne said:


> If you're struggling to grow a beard and it isn't a full corporate beard within a month, don't just shave it. If you REALLY want to have a beard, you NEED to grow it out. It will probably look shitty at first, you trim it down low and wait for it all to fill in. After it's all even you can start really growing a full beard.


How do I dont do that


----------



## Kharne (Nov 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> How do I dont do that


Shave so much that the skin your beard would grow on falls off. Can't grow a beard without skin :^)


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 30, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Shave so much that the skin your beard would grow on falls off. Can't grow a beard without skin :^)


OUCH


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 30, 2020)

Ramen is just weeb spaghetti, and it's not even that good


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 30, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Ramen is just weeb spaghetti, and it's not even that good


You already said


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 30, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Ramen is just weeb spaghetti, and it's not even that good


I love it but the msg makes me feel like shit.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 30, 2020)

lol there is msg in doritos


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You already said


I'm saying it louder for the people in the back


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 30, 2020)

mtn  dew looks and tastes like piss


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 30, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> I've noticed a general trend: the more demanding and judgemental people are of others, the more rotten their own character is. Most of the time such people don't live anywhere near up to their own standards.
> 
> Their demands usually boil down to entitlement: "Everyone must understand how *I* perceive things, everyone must take care not to offend *me*, on the other hand *I* can behave however *I* wish towards others. It's fine because *I*'m always acting with good intent, while everyone who doesn't know how to perfectly accommodate *me *is obviously acting with bad intent"


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 30, 2020)

People be growing big balls when they be on the internet.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 30, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> People be growing big balls when they be on the internet.


Trans-mascs rejoice! Trans-fems cry...


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Trans-mascs rejoice! Trans-fems cry...



_breasts of steel_


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 30, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> _breasts of steel_


Now both are crying, meanie


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Now both are crying, meanie


I am one with the snark.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 30, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> People be growing big balls when they be on the internet.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 30, 2020)

Very unpopular opinion: I don't think every industry necessarily needs representation of certain demographics, because to me it's just a nice way of saying "we want to infiltrate and take power over something we have little interest in even though it doesn't concern us and now make it ours for you to obey us". Like, Let's say there's a group or organization made specifically for a certain group of people, ideals, ideas, culture, subculture, principles, etc, if that group never represented you or your values, why do you need to force your way in, as if you want some sort of power over something that never concerned you to begin with, like a little kid who's trying to fit in and tell the rest how to run things now, instead of making your own subculture or club, it's like, who the fuck are you? I'm not talking about basic and essential safety nets or occupation for all people, I'm talking about any innocent entertainment industry or in-group of people with a specific way of life or doing things, and now have to water down their subculture and principles to appease or make room for these new people who think they should be in charge because they think it belongs to them now. If people want things a certain way, why can't we let them? We know It's never the other way around.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 30, 2020)

unpopular opinion my opinons are really unpopular what a hot take


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 30, 2020)

The McRib is made of people


----------



## ben909 (Nov 30, 2020)

Its beyond meat that was made with puppies not the impossible burger


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 30, 2020)

Ham on thanksgiving is better than turkey


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 30, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Ham on thanksgiving is better than turkey


okay that's it, square up rn we gon have to box


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 30, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> okay that's it, square up rn we gon have to box


Imma knock your block off >:V *bap bap*


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 30, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Very unpopular opinion: I don't think every industry necessarily needs representation of certain demographics, because to me it's just a nice way of saying "we want to infiltrate and take power over something we have little interest in even though it doesn't concern us and now make it ours for you to obey us". Like, Let's say there's a group or organization made specifically for a certain group of people, ideals, ideas, culture, subculture, principles, etc, if that group never represented you or your values, why do you need to force your way in, as if you want some sort of power over something that never concerned you to begin with, like a little kid who's trying to fit in and tell the rest how to run things now, instead of making your own subculture or club, it's like, who the fuck are you? I'm not talking about basic and essential safety nets or occupation for all people, I'm talking about any innocent entertainment industry or in-group of people with a specific way of life or doing things, and now have to water down their subculture and principles to appease or make room for these new people who think they should be in charge because they think it belongs to them now. If people want things a certain way, why can't we let them? We know It's never the other way around.



Do you mean like how people were pushing to have Ciri be black in the Netflix Witcher adaptation? Or something else?


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 30, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ever wonder where the material goes when an animal is spayed or neutered?
> 
> It's burned or otherwise safely destroyed.


Sometimes it's eaten.

That's what the hamburgers are at school cafeterias.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 1, 2020)

I think people on the internet are overly trusting of others, something that I've learned to be opposite of. You can't be overly paranoid either, but I think someone, like me, who's been through negative experiences my whole life, can read between the lines and see people's intentions better now, and acquired this ability I thought I'd never be able to have since constantly being beaten down or manipulated by people while lacking social skills to counter being mistreated, or misrepresented. I'm still trying to get better at being able to identify when and how to defend myself, or improve upon this ability, but I feel better, that, while last year and this year were both horrible for me, it made me see things differently that basically woke me up in some aspects on increasing my level of street smarts.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 1, 2020)

I miss the politics threads, but it didn't do me much good being on them at the time.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Very unpopular opinion: I don't think every industry necessarily needs representation of certain demographics, because to me it's just a nice way of saying "we want to infiltrate and take power over something we have little interest in even though it doesn't concern us and now make it ours for you to obey us". Like, Let's say there's a group or organization made specifically for a certain group of people, ideals, ideas, culture, subculture, principles, etc, if that group never represented you or your values, why do you need to force your way in, as if you want some sort of power over something that never concerned you to begin with, like a little kid who's trying to fit in and tell the rest how to run things now, instead of making your own subculture or club, it's like, who the fuck are you? I'm not talking about basic and essential safety nets or occupation for all people, I'm talking about any innocent entertainment industry or in-group of people with a specific way of life or doing things, and now have to water down their subculture and principles to appease or make room for these new people who think they should be in charge because they think it belongs to them now. If people want things a certain way, why can't we let them? We know It's never the other way around.



and _that's _why women should be chased off of Golf courses by angry dogs, I say.

Tiger Woods' jilted lovers must be kept at bay.




VeeStars said:


> mtn  dew looks and tastes like piss



I don't think we even have it in this country. Never tried it!


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 2, 2020)

It's perfectly acceptable to not wish to participate in activism such as BLM, or pro-LGBT+ events. Being shamed into participating goes against the message of most of these movements. Hence you won't see a black armband, or a rainbow lanyard adorn my person.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 2, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> black armband


what the fuck?


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 2, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> what the fuck?


It's a fairly common thing for people to do to show their support for a cause; wear a coloured armband. Would you prefer if I had said BLM t-shirt instead?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2020)

_Is it _an unpopular opinion that activism is voluntary anyway?


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 2, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> It's a fairly common thing for people to do to show their support for a cause; wear a coloured armband. Would you prefer if I had said BLM t-shirt instead?


It isn't that, I was picturing nazi armbands and it felt really weird, sorry.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> It isn't that, I was picturing nazi armbands and it felt really weird, sorry.



Perhaps he meant wristbands- because wristbands are popular for charitable causes or awareness drives.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 2, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> It isn't that, I was picturing nazi armbands and it felt really weird, sorry.


No worries. But as a stickler for history, the NSDAP armbands were red, with the white circle and swastika contained within. Black armbands usually represent remembering passed on souls, but have been used for BLM recently.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 2, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> _Is it _an unpopular opinion that activism is voluntary anyway?




I think they mean how many people perceive those who choose not to be openly activist about a cause or movement as being unempathetic or insensitive. For instance, I've encountered a few people on twitter that said I don't care about black people suffering because I don't have the BLM hashtag on my twitter name or in my bio like they do.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 2, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I've encountered a few people on twitter


I mean, it's TWITTER.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I think they mean how many people perceive those who choose not to be openly activist about a cause or movement as being unempathetic or insensitive. For instance, I've encountered a few people on twitter that said I don't care about black people suffering because I don't have the BLM hashtag on my twitter name or in my bio like they do.



Oh?

I wouldn't even consider changing a user title to be 'activism' anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 2, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh?
> 
> I wouldn't even consider changing a user title to be 'activism' anyway.


Well, some people believe otherwise. I find it all confusing, but I figure that's just normal for me being twitter too often.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: Electric cars are overrated.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 2, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I think they mean how many people perceive those who choose not to be openly activist about a cause or movement as being unempathetic or insensitive. For instance, I've encountered a few people on twitter that said I don't care about black people suffering because I don't have the BLM hashtag on my twitter name or in my bio like they do.


Not to mention these protesters who were going around pressuring random people on the street to perform the BLM hand sign


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Unpopular opinion: Electric cars are overrated.


They're spooky! you almost don't hear them coming and then chances are you're getting killed


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 2, 2020)

Duolingo's owl is spooky


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Unpopular opinion: Electric cars are overrated.



*Laughs in Hemi*


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


> *Laughs in Hemi*


*laughs in not wanting an overrated piece of unreliable shit*

They are unreliable, dependent on charging stations being available(they are not accessible/available everywhere, and you'd need to actually make an infrastructure surrounding it if it were ever to become a thing), take a stupid amount of time to fully charge(upwards of 24 hours depending on the size of the battery), are not any more environmentally friendly to manufacture than that of a regular combustion engine car, are more costly not just in maintenance but also to keep as well as purchase.

Part of my job involves batteries, ranging from AAA batteries to batteries weighing over 100kg each. I sit on a 750kg one on a daily basis. Do people even grasp how much environmental damage we'd be sitting with if such a battery ended up leaking?

Oh, and your green energy(unless it's at a location/degree to the sun where it's useful, beneficial and economically viable) is overrated too. When ideals face reality, case in point:








						Understanding Solar Roadways: An Engineering Failure of Epic Proportions
					

Solar roadways were once thought to be the holy grail of the global energy crisis. Read how they turned out to be engineering failures.




					interestingengineering.com
				



Give me nuclear.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2020)

@Yakamaru Your country of Norway gets 95% of its electricity from Hydro-electric

In the UK, Scotland is approaching 90% of its electricity from wind, and will become an exporter of energy. 
So I think it is important to concentrate on the fact that renewable energy is a real and present part of the energy mix. 

'Solar roadways' is basically a con-artist's project, which isn't feasible and which would rely on technologies that do not yet exist. So it's not representative of the real energy transition that's started to occur in the world. :]


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> @Yakamaru Your country of Norway gets 95% of its electricity from Hydro-electric
> 
> In the UK, Scotland is approaching 90% of its electricity from wind, and will become an exporter of energy.
> So I think it is important to concentrate on the fact that renewable energy is a real and present part of the energy mix.
> ...


And? I still want nuclear. It's not dependent on uncontrollable factors such as wind, solar or the tide being available. A nuclear reactor can run 24/7 without interruption. Your green energy is incapable of that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> And? I still want nuclear. It's not dependent on uncontrollable factors such as wind, solar or the tide being available. A nuclear reactor can run 24/7 without interruption. Your green energy is incapable of that.



I have no particular opposition to nuclear.

I want to point out that Tidal energy isn't 'uncontrollable'. The tides are caused by the gravitational pull of the sun and moon- so the energy supply from tides is predictable and reliable. 
Other forms of renewable energy that are predictable would include exploiting geothermal energy released from radioactive rocks underground, or combusting biomass instead of oil, coal and natural gas.

Hydro-electric is also, as you're probably aware as a Norwegian, controlled by humans as long as the reservoir it is drawing upon is not exhausted.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 2, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I have no particular opposition to nuclear.
> 
> I want to point out that Tidal energy isn't 'uncontrollable'. The tides are caused by the gravitational pull of the sun and moon- so the energy supply from tides is predictable and reliable.
> Other forms of renewable energy that are predictable would include exploiting geothermal energy released from radioactive rocks underground, or combusting biomass instead of oil, coal and natural gas.



or getting a ton of batteries... but that is probably not going to work well now


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2020)

ben909 said:


> or getting a ton of batteries... but that is probably not going to work well now



There are actually a whole bunch of other ways you can store energy from solar or wind. 

For example by pumping water up a hill into a reservoir with excess energy you don't need. 
Then, when you don't have enough energy, you let the water flow back down and you harvest the kinetic energy released by the gravitational potential. 

That's how several real power plants already work.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 2, 2020)

As a US native, my only major issue with electric cars is their cost. Currently it just doesn't make much economical sense for a working-class American to buy an electric car in 2020.

The best four-door commuter sedan in terms of cost + reliability would probably be the Toyota Corolla L at $19,600. You could _potentially _get this cost down to $18,500 to $19,000 by using haggling tactics at the dealer. The cheapest electric car available in the US is the Mini Cooper Electric SE hardtop at $29,900. Lots of electric car buyers elect to purchase a Nissan Leaf as a budget-friendly electric car option ($31,600). I also wouldn't trust a BMW product to be a reliable product. They have incredibly low resale value for a reason.

I spend 60 dollars a month on fuel. If I had a 2020 Toyota Corolla L my fuel costs would dip to 25-30 dollars a month since it's fuel efficiency is more than twice that of my current vehicle's (185 miles-per-gallon versus 385-400 MPG for the Corolla). I also wouldn't run into major maintenance costs until about the 85,000 to 100,000 mile mark since this is when things usually start to break on most vehicles.

I have no doubt that electric cars will overtake their ICE cousins but I don't see that happening for a fair bit longer (especially when electric car infrastructure in the US is so poor).


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> And? I still want nuclear. It's not dependent on uncontrollable factors such as wind, solar or the tide being available. A nuclear reactor can run 24/7 without interruption. Your green energy is incapable of that.


That would mean trading away your energy independence for ... dependency on uranium eventually to supply costly nuclear infrastructure.  You have large thorium deposits in your country, but thorium reactor technology isn't viewed as viable at the moment.

That is before getting into how you handle the nuclear waste. 

Your government considered this decades ago.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2020)

Regarding the whole electric car thing, personally I find it surprising that it has taken the climate crisis to motivate this transition- with some countries now phasing out combustion-only engines by 2030. 

It's been widely known for a long time that the exhausts from combustion engines cause a significant amount of ill health in humans. 
So it's surprising this wasn't the reason governments wanted to transition away from them. 

These exhausts are one of the largest preventable causes of heart attacks, for example.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2020)

ben909 said:


> or getting a ton of batteries... but that is probably not going to work well now


Making a battery is not environmentally friendly. Not to mention you need o mine out all the metals and minerals needed in order to manufacture one. Granted, our battery/energy storage technology is kinda.. Primitive compared to the amount of energy we can produce.



Fallowfox said:


> I have no particular opposition to nuclear.
> 
> I want to point out that Tidal energy isn't 'uncontrollable'. The tides are caused by the gravitational pull of the sun and moon- so the energy supply from tides is predictable and reliable.
> Other forms of renewable energy that are predictable would include exploiting geothermal energy released from radioactive rocks underground, or combusting biomass instead of oil, coal and natural gas.
> ...


I am not against renewable energy if it's economically viable and the secondary problems it causes are less than the benefits. A wind turbine can be huge and can take up a quite lot of space. To produce the same amount of energy to that of a singular nuclear power plant that is compact, you will need quite a few in order to make up the energy difference. Wind turbines are also reliant on the wind being available, which it may not be at times.

The smallest nuclear power plant in the US produces around 580MW.








						How much electricity does a typical nuclear power plant generate?
					

Energy Information Administration FAQs: "As of December 3, 2018, there were 98 operating nuclear reactors at 61 nuclear power plants in the United States. The R. E. Ginna Nuclear Power Plant in New York is the smallest nuclear power plant in the United States, and it has one reactor with an...




					www.americangeosciences.org
				



Compared to the world's biggest wind turbine which sits at 260 meters and have a 220 meter rotor. Energy produced is approximately 12-13MW.




__





						World’s Most Powerful Offshore Wind Platform: Haliade-X | GE Renewable Energy
					






					www.ge.com
				



This to me is a huge waste of space.

In the case of solar panels they become less efficient the further up North or South you are on Earth relative to the sun. It's one of the reasons the solar road ended up a failure. The higher the Latitude the less efficient the solar power panels become. Would be far more useful in the Saharan Desert and a couple degrees off the Equator where sunlight is abundant. 



Fallowfox said:


> Regarding the whole electric car thing, personally I find it surprising that it has taken the climate crisis to motivate this transition- with some countries now phasing out combustion-only engines by 2030.
> 
> It's been widely known for a long time that the exhausts from combustion engines cause a significant amount of ill health in humans.
> So it's surprising this wasn't the reason governments wanted to transition away from them.
> ...


One word: Catalyzer.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2020)

@Yakamaru I think that currently, since there are countries in Europe getting 90% of their energy from wind, that you know- we should accept that it's  part of the energy transition. 
And in the case of Norway, where 95% of power is already renewable, negative comments about green energy seem a bit silly. 

Unfortunately catalytic converters, while they reduce the concentration of some toxic gasses released from combustion engines, they are not themselves going to prevent the health outcomes associated with the cancer-causing gases that are released. 

They're not a silver bullet. 

For the record the 'solar roadways' are unviable because of fundamental technological limits, rather than the latitude of the USA. 
Indeed, there are numerous extremely sunny parts of the US, and there already exists a network of solar farms taking advantage of this energy. 

I think people forget that the US is like...extremely sunny compared to Europe.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 2, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> @Yakamaru I think that currently, since there are countries in Europe getting 90% of their energy from wind, that you know- we should accept that it's  part of the energy transition.
> And in the case of Norway, where 95% of power is already renewable, negative comments about green energy seem a bit silly.
> 
> Unfortunately catalytic converters, while they reduce the concentration of some toxic gasses released from combustion engines, they are not themselves going to prevent the health outcomes associated with the cancer-causing gases that are released.
> ...


And people wonder why a large chunk of the southwest is a barren hell hole, lol.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> And people wonder why a large chunk of the southwest is a barren hell hole, lol.



One of the women I knew works in Arizona now, and she was so glad to move there because she was originally Australian- and living in the UK she rather missed the sun!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm making dinner with my family, but I have some time to share a couple thoughts in this thread. I'll keep this brief and simple

-Brunch is dumb.

-Cargo shorts are great and underappreciated.

-Macoroni and Cheese shouldn't be called Mac n Cheese. It should be called Kraft Dinner, like the Canadians call it.

-People are more informed about pop culture than general knowledge. Most of us don’t know why WWII started, but we probably know about what the Kardashians did recently.

-Not everyone is beautiful. I'm sorry.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 2, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'm making dinner, but I have some time to share a couple thoughts in this thread. I'll keep this brief and simple
> 
> -Brunch is dumb
> 
> ...


What if I don't know why WWII started and what the kardashians are up to x.x


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 2, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'm making dinner with my family, but I have some time to share a couple thoughts in this thread. I'll keep this brief and simple
> 
> -Brunch is dumb
> 
> ...


I am taking advantage of my lunch break to wait in line with my girlfriend, family and friends to buy a late turkey dinner for tonight, so I'll keep it in the same bullet point order for the sake of clarity and brevity.


Does it count as brunch if you've just woken up late and are having breakfast at the same time as lunch, but you just don't have enough appetite or motivation to cook proper lunch?
I would normally agree, but right now I feel like my cargo shorts are very overrated, wouldn't wear them outside the house .-.
Call it gratin if you want to make it sound more sophisticated
Are the Kardashians still alive tho? I thought they left for a foreign planet ages ago
Well yeah, if everyone is beautiful then "beautiful" just means "normal". Making beautiful normal just makes it bland and that is a real crime


----------



## zandelux (Dec 2, 2020)

There is one and only one reason to ever do brunch: champagne brunch buffet.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 2, 2020)

zandelux said:


> There is one and only one reason to ever do brunch: champagne brunch buffet.


Funny, I just learned today in an unrelated convo that alcohol at brunch actually is a thing. The concept of alcohol in the morning sounds really weird to me


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> @Yakamaru I think that currently, since there are countries in Europe getting 90% of their energy from wind, that you know- we should accept that it's  part of the energy transition.
> And in the case of Norway, where 95% of power is already renewable, negative comments about green energy seem a bit silly.
> 
> Unfortunately catalytic converters, while they reduce the concentration of some toxic gasses released from combustion engines, they are not themselves going to prevent the health outcomes associated with the cancer-causing gases that are released.
> ...


The very least you can do is quote me directly? I find it a little rude not to if you actually intend to talk to someone.

Solar panels need the sun in order to operate. Wind turbines need the wind in order to function. Tidal generators need the tide in order to provide energy. Seeing as there's been not much in terms of acknowledgement on your end I am simply going to assume you agree on these points. Good, glad we agree.


----------



## Mop (Dec 3, 2020)

Honestly, green energy is probably one of the few things I feel optimistic about these days. It seems to be the case that within a few decades (or sooner) we could have extremely cheap, green energy in my country, and even produce enough to be a net exporter potentially. 

I also wouldn't discount electric cars. While they do have a high upfront cost, they are significantly cheaper to run and they'll only get more economical as time goes on and the technology improves. In a number of European countries (and maybe elsewhere too) they provide tax and other incentives for buying electric cars, which greatly brings down the upfront cost as well. It's a downer that charging stations aren't as prevalent as gas stations but I think this is another thing that is only getting better as time goes on, since they're playing catch-up with petrol/diesel.  

I also think that with alternatives like electric scooters and bicycles becoming more mainstream, car ownership isn't as necessary as it once was for people with reasonable commutes or for people with access to good public transport. 

I've been considering getting an electric scooter myself since they're so cheap (and admittedly because they look fun). My only reservation is that they are technically... uh... illegal (I don't think this is enforced though) in my country as well as a number of other European countries, but it seems like this could change very soon! I think they're currently being trialled in cities with rentals.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m supportive of practical green energy. I see adds for solar panels for house roofs and considered how it could lower electric bills. One house using solar power wouldn’t do much to lower the carbon footprint, but a whole neighborhood could make a noticeable difference. Also, my high school back in 2012 held a bike day, so all students just rode their bikes to school if it was close enough. I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> The very least you can do is quote me directly? I find it a little rude not to if you actually intend to talk to someone.
> 
> Solar panels need the sun in order to operate. Wind turbines need the wind in order to function. Tidal generators need the tide in order to provide energy. Seeing as there's been not much in terms of acknowledgement on your end I am simply going to assume you agree on these points. Good, glad we agree.



The tides are a predictable and constant feature of our planet, Yakamaru. They do not vary as uncertain functions like the sun and wind may. 
The tides will always come in and go out, without fail, for as long as there is a sun and a moon in the sky. 


Some of the criticisms you've been levying against renewable energy do not make physical sense. It makes as much sense to point out that tidal energy 'is reliant on tides' as it makes to point out that nuclear energy 'is reliant on atoms', or that coal power plants are 'reliant on coal'. 

Indeed, the supply of coal or fissile material is much less predictable than the fact that the tide will always come in- which is as predictable as the fact that the sun will rise in the East.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Dec 3, 2020)

People who only main personality is them being try hard edgelord are some of the dumbest people. Since if share any view they mildly don't or hard disagree, cue them bashing you with no arguments.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mr. Fox did nothing wrong.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 3, 2020)

He was a cheeseburger, i dunno much else than that.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 3, 2020)

Skinny jeans look great on guys, and they are still stylish.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 3, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Skinny jeans look awful on guys, and they were never stylish or cool


facts


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fidget spinners are still cool. I don't care if it's a "dead meme" they are fun to play with and collect, and having one in my hand feels oddly satisfying.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 3, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Fidget spinners are still cool. I don't care if it's a "dead meme" they are fun to play with and collect, and having one in my hand feels oddly satisfying.


It kind of bugs me that they were even turned into a meme in the first place, they got banned in a bunch of schools and stuff and now people who need stim toys like that have one less option :/


----------



## pastelbomber (Dec 3, 2020)

I don't like apple juice, its unpallatable and makes my tongue go bleh. I love orange juice with pulp.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2020)

pastelbomber said:


> I don't like apple juice, its unpallatable and makes my tongue go bleh. I love orange juice with pulp.



I'm also not fond of apple juice. 

Wine is better. :}


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm also not fond of apple juice.
> 
> Wine is better. :}


I suggest you try mixing the two. I find a combination of a red wine with apple, grape, or cranberry juice to be rather enjoyable.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 3, 2020)

Coffee isn't just dirt in a cup reeeeeee


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 3, 2020)

Sometimes, drinking coffee at night as opposed to morning strangely helps me sleep better.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Sometimes, drinking coffee at night as opposed to morning strangely helps me sleep better.



I sometimes fall asleep after coffee. I think it's the stomach full of warm liquid.



Nexus Cabler said:


> I suggest you try mixing the two. I find a combination of a red wine with apple, grape, or cranberry juice to be rather enjoyable.



I hope you're not planning to get French citizenship anytime soon, because *sacrebleu*.


----------



## Nimah (Dec 3, 2020)

* faints *

Unpopular opinion: We should impose a max. quota of plastic garbage each year for each inhabitant & entreprises. A low one.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I sometimes fall asleep after coffee. I think it's the stomach full of warm liquid.


I think it's some paradoxical effect on epinephrine.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 3, 2020)

Strict monotheism is a cancer to spiritual well-being, and making rational decisions in life. I'm not saying worshiping rocks or inanimate objects is the solution, but tyrannical philosophies that stifle spiritual growth and exploration as well as contributing to many unnecessary unproven prophetic wars has turned me away and put anger inside of me when people tell me to just believe in the biblical god because trees exist.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I hope you're not planning to get French citizenship anytime soon, because *sacrebleu*.


The French people have a history of being rebellious though, no? *sips my apple and cranberry wine concoction in shock and awe*

I call this drink recipe, the autumn revolution~


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 3, 2020)

We all expect washing machines to spin at mind boggling speeds carrying heavy washing without anything bad happening.

Right up until it happens.

Sure like 99% of the time nothing happens.

But when something actually does happen, it sure happens big.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 3, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Sometimes, drinking coffee at night as opposed to morning strangely helps me sleep better.


 I have ADHD and can consume caffeine right up until bedtime and it doesn't affect my ability to go to sleep or stay asleep.  It's wonderful.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 3, 2020)

The Avengers movies (Infinity War and Endgame) were really only worth watching one time.

And all of the Star Wars movies except for the original 3 (episodes 4-6) were terrible.


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 4, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> And all of the Star Wars movies except for the original 3 (episodes 4-6) were terrible.


I can't see how that can be correct - everyone knows there were only ever three Star Wars movies


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 4, 2020)

Fanart feels like your art is owned by a corporation, except they don't pay you, instead you might be at risk of them taking it down if they don't like it


----------



## CarbonCoal (Dec 5, 2020)

Hazbin Hotel is boring and annoying. It’s aimed at adults but the the jokes feel like what a 12 year old thinks adult humor is. It just feels really childish and I feel part of why it’s so popular is because it’s one of the few adult cartoons to have good animation and an art style that isn’t bland or ugly.

Had this show come out when was around 12 to15 years old I probably would have liked it. I’ve noticed at least in my experience most Hazbin Hotel fans seem to be 13 to 21 years old. I don’t doubt that there are older fans, most of the fans I see just tend to be children.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 5, 2020)

"High school with a twist" anime have been done to death.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 5, 2020)

Having a victim mentality is toxic to the mind.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 5, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> "High school with a twist" anime have been done to death.


Like harry potter? or is it something else?


Yakamaru said:


> Having a victim mentality is toxic to the mind.


Oh yeah yeah. And historically, victim mentality is behind nearly all the modern mass murders that happened, we should know better than to encourage this shit


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 5, 2020)

CarbonCoal said:


> Hazbin Hotel is boring and annoying. It’s aimed at adults but the the jokes feel like what a 12 year old thinks adult humor is. It just feels really childish and I feel part of why it’s so popular is because it’s one of the few adult cartoons to have good animation and an art style that isn’t bland or ugly.
> 
> Had this show come out when was around 12 to15 years old I probably would have liked it. I’ve noticed at least in my experience most Hazbin Hotel fans seem to be 13 to 21 years old. I don’t doubt that there are older fans, most of the fans I see just tend to be children.


Preach, I feel mostly the same. I mean, the animation is character design is interesting, and deserves some praise, but the 'humor' is essentially 'hahah dick joke' 90% of the time.  Some of the writing that isn't the humor is ok too, but considering it's a comedy and that it is mostly humor, it's a pretty unremarkable show for that alone.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Dec 5, 2020)

I personally find it pathetic when people go out of their way to say that they are average, normal, or not special. Not that it's wrong to feel that way, or to settle for a modest life, but I feel like the people who do that are trying to subtly brag in the direction of "look how humble (and therefore virtuous) I am". It's a pretty sad thing to brag about as well, I'd personally expect people to actually strive to be better.

Oh, and people who go out of their way to brag about how 'not special' they are, but then act like they are always right and that everyone else is always wrong, are not actually humble in the slightest.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 5, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Fanart feels like your art is owned by a corporation, except they don't pay you, instead you might be at risk of them taking it down if they don't like it


*hides pokemon art*
Also, there is a load of pokemon fanart/characters and they haven't been taken down. If NINTENDO won't take down fan art it probably won't be taken down.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 5, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Having a victim mentality is toxic to the mind.


I feel this is true because someone who always sees themselves as a victim will always covertly trick themselves into seeing themselves as below someone else, it's sort of like reassuring yourself that someone else is above you in any circumstance.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 5, 2020)

There's this humble victim of Roman occupation, who was just a simple Carpenter and a strict monotheist. 

Doesn't sound like a lot of people would like him from this last page! ;D 

Merry Christmas anyway.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 5, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> There's this humble victim of Roman occupation, who was just a simple Carpenter and a strict monotheist.
> 
> Doesn't sound like a lot of people would like him from this last page! ;D
> 
> Merry Christmas anyway.


Good thing victimhood is not the point of the crucifixion of Jesus then. Also did you forget how to use the reply button?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 5, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Good thing victimhood is not the point of the crucifixion of Jesus then. Also did you forget how to use the reply button?



Lighten up Frank; it's a joke. ;3


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 5, 2020)

German cars (BMW, Audi, Volkswagen, and Mercedes-Benz) should be barred from being sold in the US.


----------



## zandelux (Dec 5, 2020)

ASTA said:


> German cars (BMW, Audi, Volkswagen, and Mercedes-Benz) should be barred from being sold in the US.


Why?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 6, 2020)

zandelux said:


> Why?


For me, they're overrated.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 6, 2020)

My unpopular opinion? Touch-screen only smartphones are a step backward. You end up smearing your screen up, butt dialing people through your pocket because your thigh brushed against the screen wrong, and if your fragile screen cracks in just the wrong way, your I phone 20 XLS MAX ++ or whatever they are calling it may as well be a paperweight because then you can't touch the screen. Someone's misguided quest to increase the screen size in modern phones in lieu of buttons has created a whole list of issues trying to fix one issue.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 6, 2020)

FlooferWoofer said:


> My unpopular opinion? Touch-screen only smartphones are a step backward. You end up smearing your screen up, butt dialing people through your pocket because your thigh brushed against the screen wrong, and if your fragile screen cracks in just the wrong way, your I phone 20 XLS MAX ++ or whatever they are calling it may as well be a paperweight because then you can't touch the screen. Someone's misguided quest to increase the screen size in modern phones in lieu of buttons has created a whole list of issues trying to fix one issue.


Lol, yes, I sent a string of camels and earths emotes to my boss once.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 6, 2020)

Commenting "this, but unironically" is incredibly stale at this point. We've used the heck out of it. We could have made it last longer through moderation, but everyone wanted to sound clever and witty online so now it's just cringe. Shame on you all.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 6, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Commenting "this, but unironically" is incredibly stale at this point. We've used the heck out of it. We could have made it last longer through moderation, but everyone wanted to sound clever and witty online so now it's just cringe. Shame on you all.


This, but unironically


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 6, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> This, but unironically


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 6, 2020)

Red shirts from Star Trek?  Should be a spin-off for these awesome, heroic people.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 6, 2020)

There's no such thing as "good" green tea, unless you pay a premium, even then, people complain about the quality. I'm quite baffled on which matcha to buy if I buy.


----------



## zandelux (Dec 6, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> There's no such thing as "good" green tea, unless you pay a premium, even then, people complain about the quality. I'm quite baffled on which matcha to buy if I buy.


It depends on what you like, really. There is some super expensive stuff I've had in Japan, given to me by someone who harvests tea for a living. The problem is that the "good" stuff in Japan usually tastes like grass, and I hate it. That's not matcha, though.

I like matcha, but not enough to actually go out and buy it. And it all tastes the same to me, so I can't help you there. But if you like jasmine green tea, I know a really awesome brand.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 6, 2020)

zandelux said:


> It depends on what you like, really. There is some super expensive stuff I've had in Japan, given to me by someone who harvests tea for a living. The problem is that the "good" stuff in Japan usually tastes like grass, and I hate it. That's not matcha, though.
> 
> I like matcha, but not enough to actually go out and buy it. And it all tastes the same to me, so I can't help you there. But if you like jasmine green tea, I know a really awesome brand.


I actually don't mind the grassy taste, to me it taste pretty okay, and gives green tea a distinctive flavor. I'm more so looking for something fairly tasty that's high in antioxidents and polyphenols for health benefits, but I'm very wary of brands I've never heard before, or those that make claims about their products. I don't want to buy a bag of matcha with salmonella in it or something, or in general end up with a low quality product.


----------



## zandelux (Dec 6, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I actually don't mind the grassy taste, to me it taste pretty okay, and gives green tea a distinctive flavor. I'm more so looking for something fairly tasty that's high in antioxidents and polyphenols for health benefits, but I'm very wary of brands I've never heard before, or those that make claims about their products. I don't want to buy a bag of matcha with salmonella in it or something, or in general end up with a low quality product.


Well I buy all my tea from https://adagio.com, so check them out. Again, can't vouch for the matcha, but of all the tea varieties I drink they always have the best.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 6, 2020)

zandelux said:


> Well I buy all my tea from https://adagio.com, so check them out. Again, can't vouch for the matcha, but of all the tea varieties I drink they always have the best.


I was gonna buy some buddha third eye shit, because it had ingredients people said made them relax and had vivid dreams. I'm still debating on that one, but it is expensive for a box of 18.


----------



## zandelux (Dec 6, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I was gonna buy some buddha third eye shit, because it had ingredients people said made them relax and had vivid dreams. I'm still debating on that one, but it is expensive for a box of 18.


Oh, I've never heard of green tea like that. I mean, go for it, but I'd be skeptical. I heard similar things about kava root, and that didn't do much for me.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 6, 2020)

zandelux said:


> Oh, I've never heard of green tea like that. I mean, go for it, but I'd be skeptical. I heard similar things about kava root, and that didn't do much for me.


I was looking into kava and kratom too, but I trust neither, because they're very niche, and come from brands I never heard of, and there are issues with kava causing liver issues even though kava lovers are in denial and even reported dermatitis and hepatoxic-induced flaking skin, and kratom making people very ill for hours, or not working at all. I mean, I trust the kava more, because it's more widely accepted; there's even kava bars all over the US, but I am still skeptical about potential contamination and quality control from these very niche sellers who get the roots from unknown sources (at least to the customer). As for the the buddha tea's third eye chakra teabags, it isn't a green tea but it's got other herbs I've never tried in it.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 7, 2020)

Cold showers are better than hot showers


----------



## CarbonCoal (Dec 7, 2020)

Twinkies are nasty and so is every other Hostess pastry that has a cream filling.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 7, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Cold showers are better than hot showers


I once spent a winter having only cold showers, not by choice but because of other reasons. It wasn't so bad


----------



## Kuuro (Dec 7, 2020)

This might not be all that unpopular, but I find it very annoying how it's becoming socially acceptable, even cultural, to self victimize. How frequently I see somebody get paranoid or upset over nothing and how sensitive people get over _words _is just the worst. Above all it's annoying how it seems laws/order are catering to it, making it difficult for harmless people to have a good time. People need thicker skin, man... I got beat up in school, and I deal with dumb feelings and anxiety all the time but don't let them control you, c'mon. It's hard, yeah, but it's only impossible if you rely on other people to cater to your sensitivities instead of facing them and trying to figure them out. Life is supposed to be fun.


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Dec 8, 2020)

I dont like Sergals and hate how they look


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 8, 2020)

RyuokoWolf said:


> I dont like Sergals and hate how they look


Some of my best friends are sergals, pal. 

Seriously though, their aesthetic is rather sleek and cool. They make kick-ass characters.


----------



## Kharne (Dec 8, 2020)

Here's a real doozy:
I don't like furry characters as much as human characters. I know I'm on a furry site, but honestly I'd take an 'ok' human design over a 'cool' furry design.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 8, 2020)

Rimna said:


> God damn, if people want to wear a cheap-ass casio, or a g-shock, or any other watch that they like - that's fine.
> VaSheRon ConStaNtAaAhn and AuDeMAaAaHS PiGuuUuEEeeE is something no one in the real world cares about. fucc off, imma wear my 100$ gshock all I want.



Imma wear my $20 Casio watch and not givafuuuuk

(casio watch fanboi)


----------



## zandelux (Dec 8, 2020)

Nothing beats my $0 non-watch. My wrists are as naked as the day I was born.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 9, 2020)

Kuuro said:


> This might not be all that unpopular, but I find it very annoying how it's becoming socially acceptable, even cultural, to self victimize. How frequently I see somebody get paranoid or upset over nothing and how sensitive people get over _words _is just the worst. Above all it's annoying how it seems laws/order are catering to it, making it difficult for harmless people to have a good time. People need thicker skin, man... I got beat up in school, and I deal with dumb feelings and anxiety all the time but don't let them control you, c'mon. It's hard, yeah, but it's only impossible if you rely on other people to cater to your sensitivities instead of facing them and trying to figure them out. Life is supposed to be fun.


Victim status gives you a huge amount of social power in today's society, that's why


zandelux said:


> Nothing beats my $0 non-watch. My wrists are as naked as the day I was born.


But does your non-watch tell you what time it is?


----------



## zandelux (Dec 9, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> But does your non-watch tell you what time it is?


No, but my phone does that.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 9, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> But does your non-watch tell you what time it is?


It says it's time to get a watch.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2020)

Not sure if this is unpopular here but it is with my family

kfc is better then  popeyes or <other fried chicked chain near by that i will possibly edit in>
(Editing spelling i think)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 9, 2020)

Even without considering scientific accuracy, small feathery Velociraptor is better than oversized naked JP-style Velociraptor. *Because* it's cuter.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 10, 2020)

ben909 said:


> Not sure if this is unpopular here but it is with my family
> 
> kfc is better then  popeyes or <other fried chicked chain near by that i will possibly edit in>
> (Editing spelling i think)


Everything is crap except Wendy's which is fresh


----------



## Rayd (Dec 10, 2020)

CarbonCoal said:


> Hazbin Hotel is boring and annoying. It’s aimed at adults but the the jokes feel like what a 12 year old thinks adult humor is. It just feels really childish and I feel part of why it’s so popular is because it’s one of the few adult cartoons to have good animation and an art style that isn’t bland or ugly.
> 
> Had this show come out when was around 12 to15 years old I probably would have liked it. I’ve noticed at least in my experience most Hazbin Hotel fans seem to be 13 to 21 years old. I don’t doubt that there are older fans, most of the fans I see just tend to be children.


maybe i'm just being a hipster, but i've always had bitter feelings towards hazbin hotel because vivzie canceled her actually pretty decent webcomic series she was doing for awhile before that to pursue that project instead, and i remember being upset for a day or two when she made that announcement. so years before it even came out i had bad feelings going into it.

i still had an inkling of hope that maybe it wasn't so bad that she was moving on, and that maybe this new project would live up to the last, especially considering it was going to be animated and all, but from what little i've been able to stomach of hazbin hotel, i was pretty disappointed. i'd agree with just about everything you said about it, but i'd also add in that it's most popular character is there solely to be fan service, and it's sure to remind you constantly, enough to nauseate me. it just makes me sad for what could have been had vivzie not abandoned her previous projects for new ones that seemingly try to cater to adults, but end up appealing to children more than anyone else. at least that's what their fandoms seem to reflect. maybe that's what she was intending to do, though. lots of cutesie small time franchises take off thanks to younger crowds.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 10, 2020)

There's more to roleplaying than just smut and sex. The internet is not here to offer you wank material.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 10, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> There's more to roleplaying than just smut and sex. The internet is not here to offer you wank material.


I agree with the first bit, but the internet IS here to offer you wank material


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 10, 2020)

zandelux said:


> No, but my phone does that.


Funny how we've come back to the 19th century in that regard, reaching for our pocket when we want to check what time it is


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 10, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I agree with the first bit, but the internet IS here to offer you wank material



For better or worse, (mostly worse.)


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 10, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> My party parrots are still as delightful and fun as they ever were. They will never get old or annoying.
> 
> 
> This opinion is not up for debate. I have the final word on this matter.
> ...



I love them. I think I once told you that I love parrots more than anything. I used to keep them as pets but I couldn't look after them because of mental illness and shiz. I gave them to a sanctuary.

But I still miss them. 

Unpopular opinion: cats are better than and more loving than dogs. (Bite me, unwashed masses.)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 10, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I love them. I think I once told you that I love parrots more than anything. I used to keep them as pets but I couldn't look after them because of mental illness and shiz. I gave them to a sanctuary.
> 
> But I still miss them.
> 
> Unpopular opinion: cats are better than and more loving than dogs. (Bite me, unwashed masses.)


Thanks U////U

I used to post them all the time when you could just copy and paste gifs on this forum, but they changed a few things, so now I do it less so.




Unpopular opinion: Honey mustard is the best condiment for fried chicken, not bbq sauce.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 10, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I love them. I think I once told you that I love parrots more than anything. I used to keep them as pets but I couldn't look after them because of mental illness and shiz. I gave them to a sanctuary.
> 
> But I still miss them.
> 
> Unpopular opinion: cats are better than and more loving than dogs. (Bite me, unwashed masses.)



If you feed a dog, they think you're a god. IF you feed a cat they think they're a god.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 10, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> If you feed a dog, they think you're a god. IF you feed a cat they think they're a god.



Cats don't have enough brains for that. They're pretty dumb. But loveable.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 10, 2020)

fortnite WAS good, before it became the cash grab battle Royale it has become


----------



## Punji (Dec 10, 2020)

People tend to prescribe loyalty too easily and without it ever being tested.

Most people probably aren't as loyal as they think, not to everyone.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 10, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> Cats don't have enough brains for that. They're pretty dumb. But loveable.



You should meet my dog Sophia, but then again she's still a puppy.


----------



## CarbonCoal (Dec 10, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> maybe i'm just being a hipster, but i've always had bitter feelings towards hazbin hotel because vivzie canceled her actually pretty decent webcomic series she was doing for awhile before that to pursue that project instead, and i remember being upset for a day or two when she made that announcement. so years before it even came out i had bad feelings going into it.
> 
> i still had an inkling of hope that maybe it wasn't so bad that she was moving on, and that maybe this new project would live up to the last, especially considering it was going to be animated and all, but from what little i've been able to stomach of hazbin hotel, i was pretty disappointed. i'd agree with just about everything you said about it, but i'd also add in that it's most popular character is there solely to be fan service, and it's sure to remind you constantly, enough to nauseate me. it just makes me sad for what could have been had vivzie not abandoned her previous projects for new ones that seemingly try to cater to adults, but end up appealing to children more than anyone else. at least that's what their fandoms seem to reflect. maybe that's what she was intending to do, though. lots of cutesie small time franchises take off thanks to younger crowds.


I find Angel Dust incredibly annoying. The joke they used to introduce him was “oh no I dropped my drugs!” And “Haha I suck dick”. These are type of jokes that I used to use in my comics when I was 12. I don’t mind fan service characters but it’s annoying when that’s your character’s entire personality.

I Remember when I was in the 7th grade I told one of my friends that I like to have characters in my comics cuss because it’s funny and he told me that you can write funny jokes without a bunch of cussing and that too much cussing is really immature. That’s how I feel about Hazbin Hotel. It’s trying way too hard to be funny by cussing and throwing a bunch of sex and drug jokes around and could be a lot funnier if it didn’t do that all the time. I honestly feel like Hazbin Hotel should have just been a children’s show.

I don’t know if the comic you’re talking about because I’m not too familiar with her work but she did make a pilot for a comic she did called Zoophobia but apparently not many people watched it because she barley advised it, and she wants to make cartoons of her other stuff too from what I’ve heard.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 11, 2020)

Veggietales was a great show as a child.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 11, 2020)

GI Joe is better than MLP.


----------



## Rayd (Dec 11, 2020)

CarbonCoal said:


> I find Angel Dust incredibly annoying. The joke they used to introduce him was “oh no I dropped my drugs!” And “Haha I suck dick”. These are type of jokes that I used to use in my comics when I was 12. I don’t mind fan service characters but it’s annoying when that’s your character’s entire personality.
> 
> I Remember when I was in the 7th grade I told one of my friends that I like to have characters in my comics cuss because it’s funny and he told me that you can write funny jokes without a bunch of cussing and that too much cussing is really immature. That’s how I feel about Hazbin Hotel. It’s trying way too hard to be funny by cussing and throwing a bunch of sex and drug jokes around and could be a lot funnier if it didn’t do that all the time. I honestly feel like Hazbin Hotel should have just been a children’s show.
> 
> I don’t know if the comic you’re talking about because I’m not too familiar with her work but she did make a pilot for a comic she did called Zoophobia but apparently not many people watched it because she barley advised it, and she wants to make cartoons of her other stuff too from what I’ve heard.


yup, that's the one. i actually wasn't aware of this until you mentioned it, which is kind of a testament to how underappreciated that series was. it warms my heart to know that she hasn't completely abandoned the series as i thought.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 11, 2020)

Offense is taken, never given.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 11, 2020)

1. Hiding on social media - is for cowards. 




------------------------
2. Alternate accounts (of known users) are rather bizzare...... and - just confuse me usually. 





------------------------------------------------
3. *(BTW) - donuts _are health foods_.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Dec 11, 2020)

"Everyone has a purpose." I hear this too often.

"Purpose" is purely a human concept and is too subjective of an idea to be properly measured. A "purpose" that is acceptable from the view of one person may be derided or looked down upon by another. It is shoved down many people's throats at an impressionable age.

Using this logic, if a child dies at a very young age, does this mean that they had no purpose to begin with? It seems to be primarily a first world idea. It's all subjective, but it's treated as though it were the gospel. It's a pretty toxic thing to tell someone that they have no purpose, or that they need to find one. Some people are just trying to do what they can to survive. Doesn't mean they aren't fulfilling some mystery goal that they have yet to come across.

*"Purpose" doesn't exist.*


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 11, 2020)

I think it is okay for one that is gay or bi, and not identify with or consider themselves to be part of the LGBT spectrum.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 11, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I think it is okay for one that is gay or bi, and not identify with or consider themselves to be part of the LGBT spectrum.


LGBT is an activist thing, it's perfectly fine not to want any part in it


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 11, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I think it is okay for one that is gay or bi, and not identify with or consider themselves to be part of the LGBT spectrum.


That's fine, no one can force you to be in any community. Just like you can like anthro fluffy animals and not call yourself a furry.



Frank Gulotta said:


> LGBT is an activist thing, it's perfectly fine not to want any part in it


I don't really consider it solely and activist thing


----------



## Filter (Dec 11, 2020)

CarbonCoal said:


> I find Angel Dust incredibly annoying. The joke they used to introduce him was “oh no I dropped my drugs!” And “Haha I suck dick”. These are type of jokes that I used to use in my comics when I was 12. I don’t mind fan service characters but it’s annoying when that’s your character’s entire personality.
> 
> I Remember when I was in the 7th grade I told one of my friends that I like to have characters in my comics cuss because it’s funny and he told me that you can write funny jokes without a bunch of cussing and that too much cussing is really immature. That’s how I feel about Hazbin Hotel. It’s trying way too hard to be funny by cussing and throwing a bunch of sex and drug jokes around and could be a lot funnier if it didn’t do that all the time. I honestly feel like Hazbin Hotel should have just been a children’s show.
> 
> I don’t know if the comic you’re talking about because I’m not too familiar with her work but she did make a pilot for a comic she did called Zoophobia but apparently not many people watched it because she barley advised it, and she wants to make cartoons of her other stuff too from what I’ve heard.


Yeah, I'm not a big fan of the cussing etc. either, but I like the art style and the premise. The story is different enough from what I've seen before to be interesting. It is arguably immature, but sometimes you take the good with the bad.

For what it's worth, most truly adult things are boring to non-adults. Adults are less likely to be negatively influenced or offended by depictions of things like foul langage and violence, hence ratings for these things, but those are rarely what appeals to an adult audience.

Rather than just a kids' show, I think it could work for all ages if they removed the overtly inappropriate parts. Then again, would it have drawn the kind of attention that it has without the edginess? I don't know.


----------



## Rayd (Dec 11, 2020)

Filter said:


> Then again, would it have drawn the kind of attention that it has without the edginess? I don't know.


maybe not all of it, but vivzie has made a good bit of wholesome content before hazbin hotel/helluva boss that got a fair amount of attention, such as her animated music videos and zoophobia. it probably wouldn't have been main-stream level like it is now, but it would have been more traditional to the content she made her name with, and in my opinion, a lot better, too. unfortunately, what's best isn't always the most popular. it would have been most ideal in my eyes to replace the forced inappropriate jokes with actual story and character development, something her projects in the past didn't lack. 

when investing as much time and money as she did in animation and voice acting, though, she probably wanted to try appealing to as much people as possible, and knew that stuffing every scene with immature jokes and fan service was a surefire way to do so. i mean, i know if i invested that much into something only a small fanbase would care about, i would feel pretty disappointed.

it's a bit ironic, since (fun fact) - vivzie came up with the plot and characters for hazbin hotel, helluva boss and zoophobia in high school, and you can really tell when watching hazbin hotel and helluva boss that they were a highschooler's idea.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 11, 2020)

"Other" is not a verb. Stop using it as one.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 11, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> "Other" is not a verb. Stop using it as one.


Wha...
Buh...
HOW ARE THE USING IT AS A VERB?!!?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 11, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Wha...
> Buh...
> HOW ARE THE USING IT AS A VERB?!!?


Example:
"Your use of the term 'Mexican Jumping Bean' others transabled La-Tinks!"


----------



## CarbonCoal (Dec 11, 2020)

Filter said:


> Yeah, I'm not a big fan of the cussing etc. either, but I like the art style and the premise. The story is different enough from what I've seen before to be interesting. It is arguably immature, but sometimes you take the good with the bad.
> 
> For what it's worth, most truly adult things are boring to non-adults. Adults are less likely to be negatively influenced or offended by depictions of things like foul langage and violence, hence ratings for these things, but those are rarely what appeals to an adult audience.
> 
> Rather than just a kids' show, I think it could work for all ages if they removed the overtly inappropriate parts. Then again, would it have drawn the kind of attention that it has without the edginess? I don't know.


The show should have been 13+ to be honest. Personally I’m not usually a fan of adult western animation because they all usually have the same type of immature humor and unappealing art styles. The exceptions to this are the cartoons that have more to say when they aren’t telling vulgar jokes, like Bojack Horseman or if everyone in the entire show is just so absurdly stupid that it’s funny like Metalocalypse.
I’m personally not a fan of Vivze’s art style but it’s better than the majority of western adult animation artstyles that don’t even try to make the show look appealing. I also think the pilot should have just been 11 minutes instead of 30 like Helluva Boss. Not enough happens in the pilot to warrant it being 30 minutes long, a lot of it is just characters explaining things.

I just find it ironic how Vivze is always saying her show is for adults when most of Hazbin Hotel and Helluva Boss fans seem to be children. I don’t think every time something is popular with kids that it should be for kids, I just think it would make more sense for these two shows to be aimed at teenagers sense that seems like the audience that has the most interest in these shows.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 11, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Wha...
> Buh...
> HOW ARE THE USING IT AS A VERB?!!?







__





						othering definition - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				




Sorry, for link post. I'm on mobile, lol.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 11, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the first time I've ever heard of this expression!


----------



## zandelux (Dec 12, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> "Everyone has a purpose." I hear this too often.
> 
> "Purpose" is purely a human concept and is too subjective of an idea to be properly measured. A "purpose" that is acceptable from the view of one person may be derided or looked down upon by another. It is shoved down many people's throats at an impressionable age.
> 
> ...


I would definitely say it's a first world idea, but not even all industrialized countries have it. It wouldn't surprise me if it's primarily an American or Western thing, because I didn't see much of it in Japan. In the US, kids are taught that they are special and they are meant to do amazing things with their lives. It ends up putting a lot of pressure on people. By contrast, Japanese culture puts more emphasis on getting along with others, being a good citizen, stuff that everyone can and should do.

I read a great article about this years ago, and now I feel like I have to go find it. One phrase I remember, which I'll paraphrase here: "Birds don't worry about being accomplished. They chirp and fly around. All they need to do is be birds."


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 12, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> This is the first time I've ever heard of this expression!


It crops up a lot in American political discourse, so I'm surprised.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2020)

My brother from another mother's othering my other brothers' loving of my mother's mothering.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 12, 2020)

I live in a red state, so my opinion is unpopular here, but all jobs should be able to provide a livable wage. With some of the jobs I've had in the past, I would have died from lack of shelter, starvation, or suicide for not being able to afford my medication were it not for my families assistance.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 12, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I live in a red state, so my opinion is unpopular here, but all jobs should be able to provide a livable wage. With some of the jobs I've had in the past, I would have died from lack of shelter, starvation, or suicide for not being able to afford my medication were it not for my families assistance.


Eh, true, but that kind of sentiment is deemed suitably socialist in much of the country that needs it. At least there are different minimum wages for people in different states. 

But everyone needs to be self-sufficient as well and there are a lot who started out with little and are doing better on our own now. Things should be fair, but you have to have fortitude as well too.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 12, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Eh, true, but that kind of sentiment is deemed suitably socialist in much of the country that needs it. At least there are different minimum wages for people in different states.
> 
> But everyone needs to be self-sufficient as well and there are a lot who started out with little and are doing better on our own now. Things should be fair, but you have to have fortitude as well too.


This is a good point, and I respect it.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 12, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I live in a red state, so my opinion is unpopular here, but all jobs should be able to provide a livable wage. With some of the jobs I've had in the past, I would have died from lack of shelter, starvation, or suicide for not being able to afford my medication were it not for my families assistance.





Miles Marsalis said:


> Eh, true, but that kind of sentiment is deemed suitably socialist in much of the country that needs it.


Main issue I've seen from where I am is less it being socialist and more making sure the livable wage: 1) actually stays livable, and 2) actually gets around to everyone that needs it.

And I already feel like I'm pushing the limits in terms of politics by saying THAT much.

Sorry, I still run across too many people in my life who either don't recognize the concept of the first one, have no interest in ensuring the second one (which REALLY drives me up the wall these days), or both. It's kind of driven me into really narrowing who I interact with in the real world.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I don't really consider it solely and activist thing


Flags, banners, marching, chanting and loosely enforced celebratory events make the LGBT community quite activist. To some it is their way of life, or something only they need to worry about, but to others it must be declared from the rooftops, painted onto buildings and marched down the street.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 12, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Flags, banners, marching, chanting and loosely enforced celebratory events make the LGBT community quite activist. To some it is their way of life, or something only they need to worry about, but to others it must be declared from the rooftops, painted onto buildings and marched down the street.


Yes but not everybody in the community takes part in pride or hangs out flags, some just treat it as a community, how I treat the furry fandom for example. The LGBT community is only what you think of it, to be honest, it's not solely activism because it's not solely one thing. But, if somebody wants to hang up pride flags and be very open about it, they are completely allowed to. Until LGBT people are treated as equals and not like "others" we need pride. If you don't want to be open about it and just want to live life, that's also fine!


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Yes but not everybody in the community takes part in pride or hangs out flags, some just treat it as a community, how I treat the furry fandom for example. The LGBT community is only what you think of it, to be honest, it's not solely activism because it's not solely one thing. But, if somebody wants to hang up pride flags and be very open about it, they are completely allowed to. Until LGBT people are treated as equals and not like "others" we need pride. If you don't want to be open about it and just want to live life, that's also fine!


Okay,  you didn't disprove anything I said in your response,  but let me ask this;

- not treated like others
- have parades and days dedicated to being 'others'

If you don't see an issue here then I dunno.


----------



## Punji (Dec 12, 2020)

The term "community" is thrown around way too much and has almost absolutely no meaning anymore.

I sure as Hell don't feel any sort of camaraderie with random strangers just because they also just so happen to not be completely and entirely heterosexual as well. Same for the random strangers who share an interest in furries, or all the people I've never so much as looked at who attend the same social institutions as I do. More of an ideological, emotional, or practical collective than a "community."


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 12, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Okay,  you didn't disprove anything I said in your response,  but let me ask this;
> 
> - not treated like others
> - have parades and days dedicated to being 'others'
> ...


If LGBT people just hid in the shadows all the time and never actively spoke about it or had pride parades/festivals/flags, they would not be accepted. It's a lot easier to discriminate against a group that won't give you any backlash, or isn't very visible to the public. I don't know literally everything though and I'm quite young so if you want to research more on pride you can go do that. ^w^

Side note: would buy but not out to parents :C


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> If LGBT people just hid in the shadows all the time and never actively spoke about it or had pride parades/festivals/flags, they would not be accepted. It's a lot easier to discriminate against a group that won't give you any backlash, or isn't very visible to the public. I don't know literally everything though and I'm quite young so if you want to research more on pride you can go do that. ^w^


I'm 34... been around the block a bit. Been the Student President at a Scottish University; plenty of interaction with pride.

You must be confusing my words and intents too. No-one wants LGBT persons to 'return to the shadows'. Most people don't even bat an eyelash at someone mentioning they are LGBT. As I mentioned, it's the marching down the street blowing horns, waving banners and closing streets that people are getting fatigued on. In this day and age there is so much legislation protecting LGBT persons; in the UK they are a 'protected class'. You can barely even have an argument with someone LGBT without someone assuming you are doing so for bigoted reasons.

So please, understand: most people aren't fussed... it's the fuss that's made that is the issue.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 12, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> I'm 34... been around the block a bit. Been the Student President at a Scottish University; plenty of interaction with pride.
> 
> You must be confusing my words and intents too. No-one wants LGBT persons to 'return to the shadows'. Most people don't even bat an eyelash at someone mentioning they are LGBT. As I mentioned, it's the marching down the street blowing horns, waving banners and closing streets that people are getting fatigued on. In this day and age there is so much legislation protecting LGBT persons; in the UK they are a 'protected class'. You can barely even have an argument with someone LGBT without someone assuming you are doing so for bigoted reasons.
> 
> So please, understand: most people aren't fussed... it's the fuss that's made that is the issue.


I didn't say YOU specifically wanted that, I was just throwing it out there. I'm not from the UK so I'm not sure if your statements are true or not but here in the US, LGBT folks are still treated poorly by a lot of people so we keep the pride. Just because a few people who aren't LGBT are tired of pride (I know a lot of straight + cis people who attend pride and have fun with it) doesn't mean it should be just stopped entirely.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 12, 2020)

Punji said:


> The term "community" is thrown around way too much and has almost absolutely no meaning anymore.
> 
> I sure as Hell don't feel any sort of camaraderie with random strangers just because they also just so happen to not be completely and entirely heterosexual as well. Same for the random strangers who share an interest in furries, or all the people I've never so much as looked at who attend the same social institutions as I do. More of an ideological, emotional, or practical collective than a "community."


Well... to be fair it's used when many people have something in common and occasionally do activities related to that something. Like how they also say the Christian community or the Muslim community, and whatnot. I think that's what a community is. But you have a point, at some point you really have nothing in common with MANY people who you get lumped up with.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2020)

Regards the whole 'discussion' on LGBT here. 

Our mere existence as gay people will always be perceived as activist by some- and the strategy seen here is nothing new; divide people so that they are less able to stand up for themselves.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 12, 2020)

I dislike the USA, despite having been born and lived here my whole life. In my eyes, so many factions of the government and press are compromised despite presenting the opposite. Nobody can just be happy and live their lives without constantly being mindfucked, baited, or at war. I wish I was born here in a different time, but now it's just so suspenseful to see what "extreme thing" is going to happen next.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 12, 2020)

I would say that some people are getting a tad overemotional on this thread which is specifically titled 'unpopular opinions'. I don't think this was intended to be a debate platform...


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 12, 2020)

What is not given must be taken.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 12, 2020)

Civilians can own guns and be completely responsible, take away their right to defend themselves and people will just run over people in vehicles and behead others with machetes.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 12, 2020)

My unpopular opinion is that noone will ever be able to show their opinions without getting some kind of backlash, at the very least


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 12, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> I would say that some people are getting a tad overemotional on this thread which is specifically titled 'unpopular opinions'. I don't think this was intended to be a debate platform...


Debates are fun!


Fallowfox said:


> and the strategy seen here is nothing new; divide people so that they are less able to stand up for themselves.


I certainly have seen a lot of that here, certain people approaching others to try and paint them as people they're not


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 12, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Debates are fun!
> 
> I certainly have seen a lot of that here, certain people approaching others to try and paint them as people they're not


hypocrisy is the cure for that 
or the virus that destroys the one virus that caused it to be triggered, well, fire beats fire


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 12, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> hypocrisy is the cure for that
> or the virus that destroys the one virus that caused it to be triggered, well, fire beats fire



I get painted as "uninformed, overly religious, uneducated, racist" all the time on completely invalid grounds. People want to project their faults onto others, they also want to paint there enemy with the same brush as their hearts. People are quite frankly too lazy to try to understand an opposing viewpoint with a sense of rationality and empathy these days, nah everyone is "Hitler!" on the internet even when they're probably more understanding then themselves.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 12, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I get painted as "uninformed, overly religious, uneducated, racist" all the time on completely invalid grounds. People want to project their faults onto others, they also want to paint there enemy with the same brush as their hearts. People are quite frankly too lazy to try to understand an opposing viewpoint with a sense of rationality and empathy these days, nah everyone is "Hitler!" on the internet even when they're probably more understanding then themselves.


Get the hell out of here and open a dm for us, I'm willing to talk with you further on this topic and we can see our viewpoints in life
Yes, it's sudden, but I'm willing to do that


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 12, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> Get the hell out of here and open a dm for us, I'm willing to talk with you further on this topic and we can see our viewpoints in life
> Yes, it's sudden, but I'm willing to do that



Uh, okay?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Debates are fun!
> 
> I certainly have seen a lot of that here, certain people approaching others to try and paint them as people they're not



I _know_. There's this guy who thought I was an activist just cause I'm lgbt.
Imagine that. Talk about painting people with a broad brush.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 12, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I _know_. There's this guy who thought I was an activist just cause I'm lgbt.
> Imagine that. Talk about painting people with a broad brush.


the world became so short, everybody just guesses out about everyone else, without actually knowing more than one detail about their lives


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> What is not given must be taken.



And what is not forgiven must be fortaken.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 12, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I _know_. There's this guy who thought I was an activist just cause I'm lgbt.
> Imagine that. Talk about painting people with a broad brush.


How did that go exactly? I'm feeling like the entire context is missing


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 12, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I _know_. There's this guy who thought I was an activist just cause I'm lgbt.
> Imagine that. Talk about painting people with a broad brush.



I actually debate with this one Italian gay guy in my server, we get along even though we have varied viewpoints. I wouldn't call him an activist though, I think the problem is that you have people out there who make it their life's goal to bitch about something and then it spews out to the normal people who just so happen to be gay, bi, or whatever. Honestly, if people would try to come with more legitimacy and not yell out like bologna whales then people would take them better. I know I'd prefer an actual conversation compared to someone shouting at me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> How did that go exactly? I'm feeling like the entire context is missing





Frank Gulotta said:


> LGBT is an activist thing, it's perfectly fine not to want any part in it


 I sadly think you're right that simply being openly lgbt is perceived as politically provocative. I don't feel it's fair that's the case, but that's the world we live in. 

I am getting the subtext that you are feeling insecure that everyone else is making unfair judgments about you and is plotting to turn you into a victim. 
That's what you mean by 'certain people painting others as things they're not', yes?

It's an opportune irony- because a lot of people will be surprised that you view them as activists because they're lgbt. So maybe the trick is, if you're worried about being painted with a broad brush, for us all to think about the brushes we paint other people with. 

Is that all okay?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 12, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I sadly think you're right that simply being openly lgbt is perceived as politically provocative. I don't feel it's fair that's the case, but that's the world we live in.


I wasn't making that point at all, I don't think that's true


> I am getting the subtext that you are feeling insecure that everyone else is making unfair judgments about you and is plotting to turn you into a victim.
> That's what you mean by 'certain people painting others as things they're not', yes?


No.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 12, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I sadly think you're right that simply being openly lgbt is perceived as politically provocative. I don't feel it's fair that's the case, but that's the world we live in.
> 
> I am getting the subtext that you are feeling insecure that everyone else is making unfair judgments about you and is plotting to turn you into a victim.
> That's what you mean by 'certain people painting others as things they're not', yes?
> ...



I wish we could go back to the time nobody painted others and we cared more about their ethics and character, but no everyone has to be shoehorned with everyone else.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I wasn't making that point at all, I don't think that's true
> 
> No.



Then it is me that needs more context, Sheds.



Jaredthefox92 said:


> I wish we could go back to the time nobody painted others and we cared more about their ethics and character, but no everyone has to be shoehorned with everyone else.



Did that time ever exist though? x3


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 12, 2020)

Here's one that may get me crucified: Cyberpunk is GTA with a different coat of paint. It's a very good game, but was there any doubt it would be if they didn't botch the quality?

Video games are way too safe now. Think about the titles you would see on the shelf when N64 was relevant versus now; You had crazy concepts that would NEVER make it out of the AAA board room today. Conker's Bad Fur Day, Glover, Ray Man, Bully, Kung Fu Chaos, etc are all good examples of games you can almost bet would never see the light of day now if someone in a suit and tie has any say.

The industry is trying TOO hard to model every game after 'successful titles' thus oversaturating the market with similar games and I feel like the industry has lost it's creative soul. These are the kind of games you could only find as Indie titles on steam in 2020. I miss that.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 12, 2020)

French laicité > American secularism


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 12, 2020)

It is a perfectly sound retort to refuse debating with those who espouse for your opression or continued opression with venom and violence.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 12, 2020)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Here's one that may get me crucified: Cyberpunk is GTA with a different coat of paint. It's a very good game, but was there any doubt it would be if they didn't botch the quality?
> 
> Video games are way too safe now. Think about the titles you would see on the shelf when N64 was relevant versus now; You had crazy concepts that would NEVER make it out of the AAA board room today. Conker's Bad Fur Day, Glover, Ray Man, Bully, Kung Fu Chaos, etc are all good examples of games you can almost bet would never see the light of day now if someone in a suit and tie has any say.
> 
> The industry is trying TOO hard to model every game after 'successful titles' thus oversaturating the market with similar games and I feel like the industry has lost it's creative soul. These are the kind of games you could only find as Indie titles on steam in 2020. I miss that.


Literally thinking this exact thing and I've only just started playing cyberpunk yesterday.

 I wish it were possible to fund the gaming industry so that they could make the next big thing. I'm tired of repeats, and most indie games copy from pre-existing ones. 

I miss learning about new worlds and being challenged. I want the bizarre but loveable things, like in conkers bad fur day. I want variety!!! T_T


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 12, 2020)

Peanut butter, banana, and bacon sandwiches are delicious. It doesn't seem gross or odd to me. Elvis himself loved it.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 12, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Peanut butter, banana, and bacon sandwiches are delicious. It doesn't seem gross or odd to me. Elvis himself loved it.


...popular opinion: No


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> ...popular opinion: No


More for me then


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 12, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> More for me then


No. Im banning it.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> No. Im banning it.


Wow, not cool.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 12, 2020)

I don't think it's okay for people who call themselves your friend to also be friends with your enemies. It's not just their unaffiliated friendships with other people, they're making a choice between you and making time to associate with people who are against you. Imagine having a best friend and that best friend is also friends with someone who hates you, doesn't seem like a best friend after all if you really think about it, and it shouldn't sit well with said best friend either. It certainly may come off as jealousy, but loyalty matters more than anything to me, especially when trust is a fucking damn hard thing to earn and maintain.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 12, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> It is a perfectly sound retort to refuse debating with those who espouse for your opression or continued opression with venom and violence.


I have not seen that here, no venom or violence either, unless I missed something.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 12, 2020)

oh I got a got opinion in my mouth to spill out
Here it goes.....My opinion is a question
Why do people gotta receive power from others to show their real "self"?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 12, 2020)

It's okay to lowkey be a...there's quotations -> "piece of shit" (well, not really, because that could be someone's delusion of you) if the world has wronged you and are not loyal anyways, otherwise you're just wasting your life appeasing people and not yourself.

Actually, just being an average joe is not good enough for people anyway nowadays, so might as well just do your best at being you when it doesn't matter to them anyways.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 12, 2020)

I didn't find Among Us as fun as everybody seems to think it is.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 12, 2020)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I didn't find Among Us as fun as everybody seems to think it is.


I don't even know what it's about, all I know is that it's everywhere and that as always happens when something's everywhere, I get annoyed with it


----------



## Rayd (Dec 12, 2020)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I didn't find Among Us as fun as everybody seems to think it is.


among us has always seemed like a watered down town of salem to me.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 12, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> among us has always seemed like a watered down town of salem to me.


It always reminded me of 'The Thing'


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 12, 2020)

Soup isn't boring. Especially not during the winter when it's cold as hecc.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 12, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Soup isn't boring. Especially not during the winter when it's cold as hecc.


Soups taste like shit unless they are made by your relatives, specially if they are the chefs of the family


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 12, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> Soups taste like shit unless they are made by your relatives, specially if they are the chefs of the family


----------



## Rayd (Dec 12, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> It always reminded me of 'The Thing'


a good comparison. never seen it myself (yet), was only ever able to play the game. as a kid i always got stuck in the first area and never got to see any of the monsters, but maybe that was for the best, considering i couldn't even play any of the flood levels on halo without being terrified, lol.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 12, 2020)

On the topic of soup. I don't think I can ever truely accept someone who doesn't put crackers in their chicken noodle soup.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 13, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> It is just my opinion and a way to say punch Nazis but with a more expanded targetting..


What nazis are you referring to?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 13, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> If you find a 'Nazi', do let us know... seems like the claims of Nazi punching extends to people who disagree with certain viewpoints these days.


I was just keeping check that wasn't what she was referring to, because "expanded targeting" would be lowkey making threats to innocent users on here.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> If you find a 'Nazi', do let us know... seems like the claims of Nazi punching extends to people who disagree with certain viewpoints these days.


Ding ding ding we have a winner

Creepy how certain people get away with casually making threats of violence against normal people. Not violence as in "anything that makes me feel uncomfortable", we mean real violence here


----------



## ben909 (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Or she was talking about the crowd here smart enough to not identify as Nazis, but dumb enough to be Alt-Right/Alt-Lite.
> 
> I can see where people make jokes about synagogue shootings and call them false flag operations as well spin racist conspiracy theories would be concerned, though.


“Alt-lite”?


----------



## ben909 (Dec 13, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Straying into politics now...


Oops

yea maybe i should not of asked even if i don’t know the term


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 13, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> If you find a 'Nazi', do let us know... seems like the claims of Nazi punching extends to people who disagree with certain viewpoints these days.


Looks like you were right.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2020)

ben909 said:


> Oops
> 
> yea maybe i should not of asked even if i don’t know the term


You can just report the bad actor who couldn't help but bring up specific political groups!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 13, 2020)

um...

going back to a lesser unpopular opinion

I liked fast food better when they froze their beef


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 13, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You can just report the bad actor who couldn't help but bring up specific political groups!


I would point out that Nazis where on discussion here before and I wasn't promoting a specific political ideology, but hey.


ben909 said:


> um...
> 
> going back to a lesser unpopular opinion
> 
> I liked fast food better when they froze their beef


Explain.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> What nazis are you referring to?


"With expanded targeting"
As in those who may not emblazon the iconography but express natures that parallel the ideology like some breeds bigots tend to do.




fawlkes said:


> If you find a 'Nazi', do let us know... seems like the claims of Nazi punching extends to people who disagree with certain viewpoints these days.


If that "disagreement" is bigoted and lends and leads to oppression than they should be extended the same courtesy as we should with Nazis. No debate or consideration just being shut up and shut down.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I would point out that Nazis where on discussion here before and I wasn't promoting a specific political ideology, but hey.


Name one.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 13, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: Does anybody else get annoyed that you have to 'install' a game into your console even if it has a disc? I can understand you need to do that for a digital copy...but since when could consoles not read discs? It clearly requires you to own the disc as you need to put it into the damn machine to even play the game...despite it being 'installed'.

Remember when you could just...I dunno...pop in a disc and play whatever's on it?
Although now I think of it...must be the whole online updates thing. But it's still very annoying to have the 'insufficient space, please delete some things' popup every time I want to download a new title.

Another unpopular opinion: Why can't I play certain titles on my PS4 but I can on my PS3? So they're digital downloads and you want me to subscribe on a PS4 to play them...yet you were perfectly fine with me paying a set fee one time on the previous generation? You do realise these titles would make you more money if you sold them to us individually and we could then say 'I'm a happy consumer cos I now own this title and I can play it whenever rather than rely on the quality of a streaming service which could be garbage', right?

Like, come on, Sony. Let me buy the bloody games and line your pockets. What's wrong with you?


----------



## ben909 (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Explain.


The frozen double cheeseburgers from mcdonalds(may of spelled that wrong) tasted better to me then the current onese once the shifted to ‘fresh’ beef after being attacked in ads


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I would point out that Nazis where on discussion here before and I wasn't promoting a specific political ideology, but hey.


No problem, we can report all the bad actors who were bringing up specific political points, not just you!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 13, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> "With expanded targeting"
> As in those who may not emblazon the iconography but express natures that parallel the ideology like some breeds bigots tend to do.


It's easier to just say you believe right-wing beliefs and Nazism parallel each other, but it's quite underhanded to directly compare both in order to assassinate someone's character by blatantly referring to them as "Nazis" and "expanding targeting" towards them as Miles loves to do toward me every chance he gets.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> No problem, we can report all the bad actors who were bringing up specific political points, not just you!


Eh wasnt necisarily talking politics there was more so referring to the ideological brain rot therein of the third reich was all and how some breeds of bigots have paralelling overlap with it even if they dont emblazon the iconography themselves.

It was in explination to the unpopular opinion I started out stating with was a more expanded "punch a nazi" since I have encountered people who tend to think that is a bad opinion and that instead we should "debate them in the 'market place of ideas'" .


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> It's easier to just say you believe right-wing beliefs and Nazism parallel each other, but it's quite underhanded to directly compare both in order to assassinate someone's character by blatantly referring to them as "Nazis" and "expanding targeting" towards them as Miles loves to do toward me every chance he gets.


I never mentioned anything about right-wing or left-wing or center-wing or dorsal fins or anything myself you are trying to put such things there onto me when that wasnt what I had said.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 13, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Unpopular opinion: Does anybody else get annoyed that you have to 'install' a game into your console even if it has a disc? I can understand you need to do that for a digital copy...but since when could consoles not read discs? It clearly requires you to own the disc as you need to put it into the damn machine to even play the game...despite it being 'installed'.
> 
> Remember when you could just...I dunno...pop in a disc and play whatever's on it?
> Although now I think of it...must be the whole online updates thing. But it's still very annoying to have the 'insufficient space, please delete some things' popup every time I want to download a new title.
> ...



i don't, but because i know a bit of technical things, disk reads form a cd or dvd are a lot slower then from a hard drive or solid state drive, so the data on the disk cannot be read quickly.  also the data on the disk may be compressed to save space and fit the whole game on the 4.7 gb dvd


my knowledge about the ps3 is not as good, but i think the ps3 had some specials hardware components (why it was so expensice) that the ps4 does not, so  some games would have to be redesigned to run on the ps4 hardware and its a bigger issue

although if they are still making the titles then i don't know


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> @Lucyfur, again... if that happens, highlight the persons responsible.  Because as far as I've seen in the media recently most "Nazis" that have been assaulted have just been regular people in the wrong place at the wrong time...


Like who?


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> *Or she was talking about the crowd here smart enough to not identify as Nazis, but dumb enough to be Alt-Right/Alt-Lite.*



The fact that you still peddle lies _this _egregious is precisely why so many people go out of their way to pick with you on a relatively consistent basis.

Advocating for the infliction of physical harm upon people whose only real crime consists of _not _sharing your worldview _has _to go against your conservative moral character, right?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 13, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> I never mentioned anything about right-wing or left-wing or center-wing or dorsal fins or anything myself you are trying to put such things there onto me when that wasnt what I had said.


Well then, the topic shouldn't have been brought up when referring to other users on here, especially what Miles said referring to me. Hopefully you can agree with that, otherwise you would be in denial.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 13, 2020)

My two unpopular opinions for this pop in from the aether, to last until the next [???] stretch of time until I return from the void:

1) Samus is best as 6'3" slab of beef and all of you arguing otherwise ('cept those of you who like the smaller Samus 'cause goals / positive role model: You're all coo' and keep being you) are cowards who need to learn to climb.

2) People who get their jimmies rustled from somebody saying "Human rights can be discussed, but are not open for debate" aren't as coy as they think they are.


----------



## Punji (Dec 13, 2020)

Wearing multiple layers of clothing is more comfortable and aesthetically pleasing than just wearing only one layer. Minimum of two layers!

I'll wear a T-shirt under a button-down under jacket all day every day everywhere I go. Much more comfortable than just a light shirt or other single item of clothing. Not to mention all the extra pockets!


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Well then, the topic shouldn't have been brought up when referring to other users on here, especially what Miles said referring to me. Hopefully you can agree with that, otherwise you would be in denial.


I never referred to other users. I was speaking in general tones so like... dunno what you want from me here?


----------



## ben909 (Dec 13, 2020)

Punji said:


> Wearing multiple layers of clothing is more comfortable and aesthetically pleasing than just wearing only one layer.
> 
> I'll wear a T-shirt under a button-down under jacket all day every day everywhere I go. Much more comfortable than just a light shirt or other single item of clothing. Not to mention all the extra pockets!


i do that too,  my high school had old heating systems so each floor was a different tempature, so my winter coat was 2 or 3 sweatshirts and sometimes a raincoat instead of a normal winter one... and a tee shirt for being indoor with normal temps


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 13, 2020)

ben909 said:


> i don't, but because i know a bit of technical things, disk reads form a cd or dvd are a lot slower then from a hard drive or solid state drive, so the data on the disk cannot be read quickly.  also the data on the disk may be compressed to save space and fit the whole game on the 4.7 gb dvd
> 
> 
> my knowledge about the ps3 is not as good, but i think the ps3 had some specials hardware components (why it was so expensice) that the ps4 does not, so  some games would have to be redesigned to run on the ps4 hardware and its a bigger issue
> ...


Even so, I've played some games which took seven decades to read said data from my hard drive. I don't think it's realistically any faster. The PS3 did give you the option to install it onto your hard drive, but after I did so, times to read it weren't really much better. Plus it has the downside of taking hours to install and it does this by force, now. I'd rather it give me the option, at the very least, so I can have more titles be playable rather than shell out for more hard drive space.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> @lucyfurBerkley 2018 ring bells... or how about the old chap in the MAGA hat who was blindsided? All had Nazi screamed at them before or after the attacks


any sources? articles? videos? testimonials? like what did the 'old chap' say or do prior to?


----------



## ben909 (Dec 13, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Even so, I've played some games which took seven decades to read said data from my hard drive. I don't think it's realistically any faster. The PS3 did give you the option to install it onto your hard drive, but after I did so, times to read it weren't really much better. Plus it has the downside of taking hours to install and it does this by force, now. I'd rather it give me the option, at the very least, so I can have more titles be playable rather than shell out for more hard drive space.


its usually faster at least...  i have had a computer with a very slow hard disk and it was the only one i replaced in under a year by choice


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 13, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> I never referred to other users. I was speaking in general tones so like... dunno what you want from me here?


We were talking about people on here, correct? And then you brought up about punching nazis with expanded targeting. So, I'd at least like to know one person this was in reference to.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 13, 2020)

can we not get this thread locked 


please


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 13, 2020)

ben909 said:


> its usually faster at least...  i have had a computer with a very slow hard disk and it was the only one i replaced in under a year by choice


Computers, yeah...they would read it faster. But consoles, not really. Or not faster to enough of a degree to make the inconvenience worthwhile, in my opinion.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 13, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Computers, yeah...they would read it faster. But consoles, not really. Or not faster to enough of a degree to make the inconvenience worthwhile, in my opinion.



i guess,  solid state drives really do make it better



----------------------
other connected thing i don't like about new game installs is then they put a piece of paper with a code in a full sized plastic case to sell in stores


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 13, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Name one.


I'm going to drop this, but I'm assuming you can read.


fawlkes said:


> If you find a 'Nazi', do let us know... seems like the claims of Nazi punching extends to people who disagree with certain viewpoints these days.





fawlkes said:


> They also reduced the amount of salt in fast foods in the UK and the amount of sugar in our 'soda... sad times


Eh, there are concerns about cancer, hypertension, and diabetes, though consider that taxpayers could be on the hook for medical care for those with those condition later on.


Frank Gulotta said:


> No problem, we can report all the bad actors who were bringing up specific political points, not just you!


I feel my comments and history, speak for themselves so have it.


ben909 said:


> The frozen double cheeseburgers from mcdonalds(may of spelled that wrong) tasted better to me then the current onese once the shifted to ‘fresh’ beef after being attacked in ads


Do you not like Wendy's?


ASTA said:


> The fact that you still peddle lies _this _egregious is precisely why so many people go out of their way to pick with you on a relatively consistent basis.
> 
> Advocating for the infliction of physical harm upon people whose only real crime consists of _not _sharing your worldview _has _to go against your conservative moral character, right?


You'll note that I didn't endorse violence against those groups; I merely highlighted what Lucy was describing.

I also didn't specifically label anyone as belonging to said groups.

Also, don't lecture me about conservative character. While I'm not wild about openly calling for Nazis to be punched, especially when evidence is lacking, I'll admit to being relatively unbothered by those cases when the largest number of dead Americans due domestic terrorism in this country are attributed to right-wing extremists who actually kill people and a record numbers of hate-related murders have gone unsolved over the last four years.

Like, I feel if you assault someone not in self-defense, you need to face the legal consequences.

That said, people who advocate for death of minorities in this country don't get my pity.

EDIT: I also want to point that they are not lies if the party involved admitted to the behavior and those threads are still extant.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> We were talking about people on here, correct? And then you brought up about punching nazis with expanded targeting. So, I'd at least like to know one person this was in reference to.


you may have been talking people on here. I never said I was. You seem to be grasping at something that isnt there in regards to this when concerning me.

Simply put with no targetting of any person here just in a general space of opinion:

Those who try to espouse certain rhetoric that lends to the opression of others should not be afforded a debate to defend that rhetoric and should instead be met with venom and violence.


___

Again just an expanded targetting of "punch a Nazi"
but thank you each of you who have shown how it is an unpopular opinion to hold.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2020)

Punji said:


> Wearing multiple layers of clothing is more comfortable and aesthetically pleasing than just wearing only one layer. Minimum of two layers!
> 
> I'll wear a T-shirt under a button-down under jacket all day every day everywhere I go. Much more comfortable than just a light shirt or other single item of clothing. Not to mention all the extra pockets!


I'll still say it depends on how hot it is around!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Do you not like Wendy's?


i have only gotten chicken at Wendy's for the past 10 years or more, not sure why it started that way, but i get the same chicken thing every time,  i will point out fast food is very rare for me, and basically limited to car trips


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 13, 2020)

I think the USA should go into succession, I'd love to live in states with more fractionated like-minded people and not have the influence from other states and the federal government, especially if it's against the best interests one's people. This way certain people can have their problems, and we can have ours, but we wouldn't have to solve each other's problems, or try to rule over each other.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 13, 2020)

To calm this down, here's my unpopular opinion (which isn't really an unpopular opinion, but whatever).

Unpopular opinion: There should be zero tolerance for racism, homophobia (and other LGBT-related phobias), Alt-rights, Nazis, supremacists and other such hate groups. That's just...a logical conclusion and a good statement. If you agree, that's great and you're officially invited to a party I may or may not have at some point in the future cos you're a good egg.

Not putting this here for political reasons. Just here to kind of...get people on the same page and avoid this thread being locked for the userbase who wants to use it.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 13, 2020)

ben909 said:


> i have only gotten chicken at Wendy's for the past 10 years or more, not sure why it started that way, but i get the same chicken thing every time,  i will point out fast food is very rare for me, and basically limited to car trips


Me neither and congratulation that, but when I do get fast food, it's usually Wendy's if we're talking the Big Three chains.


Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I think the USA should go into succession, I'd love to live in states with more fractionated like-minded people and not have the influence from other states and the federal government, especially if it's against the best interests of your people. This way certain people can have their problems, and we can have ours, but we wouldn't have to solve each other's problems.


That didn't work out well for the Confederacy.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Me neither and congratulation that, but when I do get fast food, it's usually Wendy's if we're talking the Big Three chains.
> 
> That didn't work out well for the Confederacy.


its usually what is near by on the highway when we need gas honestly


and there is no Wendy's at the place we go, there is near here but again i don't have fast food often


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2020)

If bad actors could stop mentioning specific political groups so this thread couldn't get locked, that would be great


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 13, 2020)

ben909 said:


> its usually what is near by on the highway when we need gas honestly
> 
> 
> and there is no Wendy's at the place we go, there is near here but again i don't have fast food often


Fair, though I would recommend their spicy chicken sandwich.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> That didn't work out well for the Confederacy.


I know about that, they lost to slave owners, and people who still wouldn't let women and blacks to vote until decades later that people still complain about residual issues this day. But that was a different time, this wouldn't be a confederacy but a simple acknowledgement that certain peoples can't live together with completely different ideological standpoints with hate for one another.


----------



## Punji (Dec 13, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I'll still say it depends on how hot it is around!


No sir! Not for me! Even when I was hiking in the jungle in Costa Rica some time ago I still wore a light jacket over my T-shirt. GIMME DEM LAYERS SON


----------



## ben909 (Dec 13, 2020)

Punji said:


> No sir! Not for me! Even when I was hiking in the jungle in Costa Rica some time ago I still wore a light jacket over my T-shirt. GIMME DEM LAYERS SON


keep in mind his room is on fire...


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> My unpopular opinion? (Especially given how many jokes there are about it on the Internet)
> 
> British food is delicious.  It's homely,  filling and no nonsense. Add herbs and spice if you want,  but it's good food for a growing person


I'm very curious about pudding, would love to taste some.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> What type of pudding? Sweet or savoury?


savo(u)ry
Or, any pudding you can throw my way, really. It's just that I'm not hungry for dessert at the moment


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2020)

Punji said:


> No sir! Not for me! Even when I was hiking in the jungle in Costa Rica some time ago I still wore a light jacket over my T-shirt. GIMME DEM LAYERS SON


Wouldn't that be advisable regardless due to bugs?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

You shouldn't listen to celebrities' for wisdom or political advice.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You shouldn't listen to celebrities' for wisdom or political advice.


Lol, especially actors, these people's job consists in pretending to be people they're not.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Or she was talking about the crowd here smart enough to not identify as Nazis, but dumb enough to be Alt-Right/Alt-Lite.


Why the hell are you even bringing up a 'crowd here' with these accusations (which are false BTW), and that right when FAF was getting peaceful again? You are clearly just trying to stir drama.



Miles Marsalis said:


> I can see where people make jokes about synagogue shootings and call them false flag operations as well spin racist conspiracy theories would be concerned, though.


The first two of these things are ancient history. The 'spinning' was literally one sentence and the conspiracy theory very clearly didn't have actual racist intent behind it. I didn't see the specifics of the first two events, but I suspect you are misrepresenting them just as badly. Also, he has literally apologized for all these things.

I think you constantly bringing up and misrepresenting old history in order to smear a specific user constitutes as harassment.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Lol, especially actors, these people's job consists in pretending to be people they're not.



That's the problem, while you can possibly have an actor who does have a morale conscious and is informed, most of Hollywood types are fake and exploitive who care nothing about the little guy. The get away with it because people are drones who believe they will be just like them if they do what they say, which is the delusion of Hollywood.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 13, 2020)

option:
we should all take a 24 hour break from this thread before it gets locked


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> That's the problem, while you can possibly have an actor who does have a morale conscious and is informed, most of Hollywood types are fake and exploitive who care nothing about the little guy. The get away with it because people are drones who believe they will be just like them if they do what they say, which is the delusion of Hollywood.


I've heard they even have to parrot specific opinions otherwise they miss out on certain contracts. Which is even sadder when you remember that the people handing them these contracts are the likes of Harvey Weinstain... >.>


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 13, 2020)

It's stupid when people's favorite politics teams sabotage their very own own principles, like being antifascist while also suppressing the right to freedom of expression using government intervention, or flip-flopping on whether they support the "USA" because "confederacy", or the USA was fundamentally racist and never "great" to begin with, depending on when it's convenient to do so.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2020)

ben909 said:


> option:
> we should all take a 24 hour break from this thread before it gets locked


Thank god it's not unpopular! but hopefully only the people responsible for bringing up specific political groups would get reprimanded. If it gets locked anyway at some point, no sweat! I or somebody else will make Unpopular opinions 3.0 ^.^


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 13, 2020)

But an actor ... and a celebrity ... is president. Somebody listened to him.


contemplationistwolf said:


> The first two of these things are ancient history. The 'spinning' was literally one sentence and the conspiracy theory very clearly didn't have actual racist intent behind it.


Maybe my memory is failing me, but I don't think you were here for that yet, though correct if I'm wrong. But I would say the mods did agree it was racist at least since the thread was deleted. But the theory revolved around a black man not being fit to be to president because he was, inaccurately, not born in this country. 

People across the political spectrum condemned the theory as racist. Only fools believe it.


contemplationistwolf said:


> I didn't see the specifics of the first two events, but I suspect you are misrepresenting them just as badly. Also, he has literally apologized for all these things.


Two things.

1. If you don't know the specifics of the events, why comment without the whole context?

2. If Wolfy apologized for the incidents, it bears out that he was in the wrong.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Dec 13, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Thank god it's not unpopular! but hopefully only the people responsible for bringing up specific political groups would get reprimanded. If it gets locked anyway at some point, no sweat! I or somebody else will make Unpopular opinions 3.0 ^.^


I wonder how many "Unpopular opinion" threads a will be made? I think that 'the number of unpopular opinion threads per month' should be used as an index on how toxic this site is.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> I wonder how many "Unpopular opinion" threads a will be made? I think that 'the number of unpopular opinion threads per month' should be used as an index on how toxic this site is.


So as long as we only have one every three months, we're under apocalyptic toxicity levels! all good!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I've heard they even have to parrot specific opinions otherwise they miss out on certain contracts. Which is even sadder when you remember that the people handing them these contracts are the likes of Harvey Weinstain... >.>



Exactly! They're basically walking advertisements for propaganda, and from creepy people too!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Exactly! They're basically walking advertisements for propaganda, and from creepy people too!


No wonder they're all screwed in the head  this is a sad state of affair.


----------



## Punji (Dec 13, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Wouldn't that be advisable regardless due to bugs?


Not really, actually. All the locals, most of my group, and our guide would very frequently go everywhere with shorts and short sleeves like nothing. Not many mosquitoes there for some reason, might be too hot. Everything else would be bad to get on the body regardless.

But I was about the only one there with my arms covered for some reason.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> No wonder they're all screwed in the head  this is a sad state of affair.



Not to get too political, but I feel that the silver lining to a Biden presidency is that eventually people will be over Trump and they will soon realize that the grass that they were sold is not greener, but that's just my opinion. I honestly think going back to 2015 will show these useful idiots their idols don't have their best interests at heart.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2020)

Punji said:


> Not really, actually. All the locals, most of my group, and our guide would very frequently go everywhere with shorts and short sleeves like nothing. Not many mosquitoes there for some reason, might be too hot. Everything else would be bad to get on the body regardless.
> 
> But I was about the only one there with my arms covered for some reason.


Too hot for mosquitoes!!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Not to get too political, but I feel that the silver lining to a Biden presidency is that eventually people will be over Trump and they will soon realize that the grass that they were sold is not greener, but that's just my opinion. I honestly think going back to 2015 will show these useful idiots their idols don't have their best interests at heart.


Yeah there's a lot to say in that territory, but we can't go there. Let us respect the red line  Available to talk about that privately if you're ever interested


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Yeah there's a lot to say in that territory, but we can't go there. Let us respect the red line  Available to talk about that privately if you're ever interested



Okay, no need to worry anyways. Not like anyone can change the future now.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> But an actor ... and a celebrity ... is president. Somebody listened to him.
> 
> Maybe my memory is failing me, but I don't think you were here for that yet, though correct if I'm wrong. But I would say the mods did agree it was racist at least since the thread was deleted. But the theory revolved around a black man not being fit to be to president because he was, inaccurately, not born in this country.
> 
> ...


I did see the last event, and I can clearly see that it's you who's leaving out a lot of context here. I strongly disagree with that theory, but do maintain that his belief in it is not a representation of racism. Whether the theory on its own should be considered racist is a political, moral and semantic debate I'm not interested in getting into, and I do admit that the theory in many (but not all) cases is associated with racism.
Also: *STOP BRINGING THIS SHIT UP!*
Why do so many threads have to turn into trials on past events that the mods have already dealt with? (Here's my, presumably, unpopular opinion)


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

Poptarts are just breakfast ravioli.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, no need to worry anyways. Not like anyone can change the future now.


Indeed; it is pretty depressing, to boot


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Poptarts are just breakfast ravioli.



Heresy! You shun ravioli.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Indeed; it is pretty depressing, to boot



I've survived two terms of Obama, I can survive a braindead old geezer and a fool who never even won her own personal campaign.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Heresy! You shun ravioli.


Hamburgers are sammiches and Hotdogs are tacos.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 13, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> I did see the last event, and I can clearly see that it's you who's leaving out a lot of context here. I strongly disagree with that theory, but do maintain that his belief in it is not a representation of racism. Whether the theory on its own should be considered racist is a political, moral and semantic debate I'm not interested in getting into, and I do admit that the theory in many (but not all) cases is associated with racism.
> Also: *STOP BRINGING THIS SHIT UP!*
> Why do so many threads have to turn into trials on past events that the mods have already dealt with? (Here's my, presumably, unpopular opinion)


I would highlight that he did apologize for that, which you implicitly acknowledged, so clearly some wrongdoing is extant.

You want to cover for your boy, that fine, but don't expect me to.

I'm going to drop this now, so ball is your court.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Someone wants to upset the Italians


Not my fault poptarts are ravioli.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Someone wants to upset the Italians



I'm posting this in the food storage area of my server so my friend can get triggered.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 13, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Hamburgers are sammiches and Hotdogs are tacos.


They're all sandwiches. :]


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## ben909 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Poptarts are just breakfast ravioli.


ravioli are just dinner poptarts


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> They're all sandwiches. :]


a sandwhich is two separate pieces of bread with contents in between them a taco is one solid vessel with a base to hold the contents within it,.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

ben909 said:


> ravioli are just dinner poptarts



Every day we stray from the Emperor's light, prepare *EXTERMINATUS*.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> a sandwhich is two separate pieces of bread with contents in between them a taco is one solid vessel with a base to hold the contents within it,.



Still a sandwich sorry.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> To calm this down, here's my unpopular opinion (which isn't really an unpopular opinion, but whatever).
> 
> Unpopular opinion: There should be zero tolerance for racism, homophobia (and other LGBT-related phobias), Alt-rights, Nazis, supremacists and other such hate groups. That's just...a logical conclusion and a good statement. If you agree, that's great and you're officially invited to a party I may or may not have at some point in the future cos you're a good egg.
> 
> Not putting this here for political reasons. Just here to kind of...get people on the same page and avoid this thread being locked for the userbase who wants to use it.



I agree, and I'm considered center-right. I don't believe putting others down will elevate your stance. I do however believe labeling everyone who disagrees with you as "nazi!" or "bigot!" is very counter productive and only encourages the actual bigots in the world to continue.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I would highlight that he did apologize for that, which you implicitly acknowledged, so clearly some wrongdoing is extant.


Extant? No. Were mistakes made? I'd say yes, but they are *way *less significant than what you are trying to paint them as.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 13, 2020)

Stamping out  corporate greed won't be enough to save the biosphere from human activity. The religious teachings that say we are entitled to do as we please with all other life forms must be eradicated as well. They're what set this in motion in the first place.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Me neither and congratulation that, but when I do get fast food, it's usually Wendy's if we're talking the Big Three chains.
> 
> That didn't work out well for the Confederacy.



If it happens, it won't be the south vs the north. It will be the rural countryside and the farmers vs the urban sprawls and the government. 2/3rds of the USA's GDP comes from the farmers in the countryside, just imagine that they all have to go on strike if they start taking their hunting rifles away.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Stamping out  corporate greed won't be enough to save the biosphere from human activity. The religious teachings that say we are entitled to do as we please with all other life forms must be eradicated as well. They're what set this in motion in the first place.



Atheist's don't pollute with trash? okay. I'll forget Al Gore has his own private jet.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Dec 13, 2020)

I find it really annoying how some people desperately try to imagine 'fascism' and bigotry everywhere, and even in places that are pretty much left echo chambers. As far as the actual world goes, this place is pretty much a safe-space.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> I find it really annoying how some people desperately try to imagine 'fascism' and bigotry everywhere, and even in places that are pretty much left echo chambers. As far as the actual world goes, this place is pretty much a safe-space.



Projection, it's an ironic thing. Heck the other day there were tweets on Twitter calling Ben Shapiro, an orthodoxic Jew a "Nazi" and a "fascist". Now granted, there were jews who worked with the Nazis, I am pretty sure calling someone like him a Nazi is utterly moronic. People don't realize that fascism and big government go hand in hand with socialism and communism. It's all giving power to the state.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 13, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Extant? No. Were mistakes made? I'd say yes, but they are *way *less significant than what you are trying to paint them as.


That is comedown from where you were at, but I did say I dropped the matter.



Jaredthefox92 said:


> If it happens, it won't be the south vs the north. It will be the rural countryside and the farmers vs the urban sprawls and the government. 2/3rds of the USA's GDP comes from the farmers in the countryside, just imagine that they all have to go on strike if they start taking their hunting rifles away.


Eh, speaking on economics rather than politics, consider that 68% of the US GDP is services.









						Changing the lens: GDP from the industry viewpoint
					

With the US economy enjoying the longest sustained expansion in its history, it may be worthwhile to understand which industries are contributing the most to GDP and driving the recovery—and who are demanding these industries’ output.




					www2.deloitte.com


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> That is comedown from where you were at, but I did say I dropped the matter.
> 
> 
> Eh, speaking on economics rather than politics, consider that 68% of the US GDP is services.
> ...



Yes, but the point is that if you piss off all the farmers out in the rural areas and they begin to go on strike, especially when they're innocent and it's over Joe's "brilliant" gun control laws, expect the USA to have food shortages and eventually more riots. Don't bite the hands that feed you, if you get my drift.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

If you try to write off part of someone's identity as being their "personality" you are doing quite a large disservice.

Consider that perhaps something that someone has been and/or is still oppressed for or has closeted from the world for a portion of their lives is actually quite an impactful and large keystone of their personal development as much of it has influenced their growth and to express large interest in that part of themselves and to display pride in it as well since they exist and are here as themselves and that being a part of themselves actually makes sense.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> That is comedown from where you were at


It actually isn't



Jaredthefox92 said:


> Projection, it's an ironic thing. Heck the other day there were tweets on Twitter calling Ben Shapiro, an orthodoxic Jew a "Nazi" and a "fascist". Now granted, there were jews who worked with the Nazis, I am pretty sure calling someone like him a Nazi is utterly moronic. People don't realize that fascism and big government go hand in hand with socialism and communism. It's all giving power to the state.


I wonder what kind of movements in history have been most active in quashing those with dissenting beliefs/opinions ...
In my unpopular opinion, it's not a good idea to emulate them


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> If you try to write off part of someone's identity as being their "personality" you are doing quite a large disservice.
> 
> Consider that perhaps something that someone has been and/or is still oppressed for or has closeted from the world for a portion of their lives is actually quite an impactful and large keystone of their personal development as much of it has influenced their growth and to express large interest in that part of themselves and to display pride in it as well since they exist and are here as themselves and that being a part of themselves actually makes sense.



I agree, I could be called "heterosexual redneck", but I don't feel like an overly horny and uneducated tailer trash.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> It actually isn't
> 
> 
> I wonder what kind of movements in history have been most active in quashing those with dissenting beliefs/opinions ...
> In my unpopular opinion, it's not a good idea to emulate them



People are blind to their own ironic hubris. Then again, this is what happens in all governments when you're told "you're in the right because of 'x' or you're not these poor saps because of 'y'." We can put this in terms of social justice, and the privilege bingo. These crazed SJW think they're getting brownie points for fighting all the world's issues, even when they're just tools to the system.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yes, but the point is that if you piss off all the farmers out in the rural areas and they begin to go on strike, especially when they're innocent and it's over Joe's "brilliant" gun control laws, expect the USA to have food shortages and eventually more riots. Don't bite the hands that feed you, if you get my drift.


I like how you shrug off basically we are an agrarian economy, but you clearly don't understand how farming works in this country.

Think about your statement. If farmer's don't sell their goods because of a strike, what kind of a bind do you think that will put them in? You think they'll be able to make payments and taxes on their land to keep it from being seized?


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yes, but the point is that if you piss off all the farmers out in the rural areas and they begin to go on strike, especially when they're innocent and it's over Joe's "brilliant" gun control laws, expect the USA to have food shortages and eventually more riots. Don't bite the hands that feed you, if you get my drift.



Most of the farms in the US are owned by multi-billion dollar agricultural firms. Farming automation technology is weakening the bargaining capabilities of the human laborers who work these farms with each passing year.

Rural US communities haven't had the power to use the "we feed you so you must bend to our will" strategy for decades.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Most of the farms in the US are owned by multi-billion dollar agricultural firms. Farming automation technology is weakening the bargaining capabilities of the human laborers who work these farms with each passing year.
> 
> Rural US communities haven't had the power to use the "we feed you so you must bend to our will" strategy for decades.



You say that until the workers walk off site. Do you think with our entire country going to hell and people becoming criminals over night that they're going to just go back to working for the corporations if shit gets real? Robots cannot grow crops, they also cannot move the tractors or work the fields.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Rural US communities haven't had the power to use the "we feed you so you must bend to our will" strategy for decades.


Nor should that ever be a strategy to begin with it'd be like bordering states cutting off all imports and exports unless others bend to their will.


----------



## soulbox (Dec 13, 2020)

I hate every update a social media app or website does. xD To me, the website/app gets worse and not better.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 13, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: Don't complain about getting 'canceled' if you claim to love free speech. People can use their freedom of speech to criticize something you say, just like you have the right to say it.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Nor should that ever be a strategy to begin with it'd be like bordering states cutting off all imports and exports unless others bend to their will.



Yeah, just when those nice people in those lovely cities demand that you turn in your hunting rifle because well, Joe Biden doesn't understand how a gun works. I am talking if shit really hits the fan and innocent people become enemies of the state overnight. When liberty bites the big one.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 13, 2020)

"People own most farmland. Some 2.6 million owners are individuals or families, and they own more than two thirds of all farm acreage. Fewer than *32,500* non family held corpor ations own farmland, and they own less than 5 percent of all U.S. farmland. Farmland owners hold an aver age of about 280 acres each."

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAEegQIIxAF&usg=AOvVaw0eoiQ7yrSQVHIlH5gxMiC8[/URL]


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You say that until the workers walk off site. Do you think with our entire country going to hell and people becoming criminals over night that they're going to just go back to working for the corporations if shit gets real? Robots cannot grow crops, they also cannot move the tractors or work the fields.















						How Root AI’s Agricultural Robots Are Powering the Farmtech Revolution
					

Harvesting was a major challenge for growers even before the pandemic. Here’s how agbots can help.



					builtin.com
				




The tech is definitely getting there actually.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Bad URL.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> How Root AI’s Agricultural Robots Are Powering the Farmtech Revolution
> 
> 
> Harvesting was a major challenge for growers even before the pandemic. Here’s how agbots can help.
> ...



To feed 7.7 billion people while Joe Biden is in office for at least long enough to hold off a succession? Not likely.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You say that until the workers walk off site. Do you think with our entire country going to hell and people becoming criminals over night that they're going to just go back to working for the corporations if shit gets real? Robots cannot grow crops, they also cannot move the tractors or work the fields.


Companies have a lot of sway in the heartland, my dude. If necessary, they'll be able to get workers back to work. 

There's also things like this:



			Redirect Notice


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, just when those nice people in those lovely cities demand that you turn in your hunting rifle because well, Joe Biden doesn't understand how a gun works. I am talking if shit really hits the fan and innocent people become enemies of the state overnight. When liberty bites the big one.


People have been fearmongering and clamoring that "they're are gonna take our guns" for how long now?

Heck my parents told me about how they had been singing that very song even during the Clinton administration but decades later still have our guns.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Companies have a lot of sway in the heartland, my dude. If necessary, they'll be able to get workers back to work.
> 
> There's also things like this:
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that you'd not want to be a corporate sellout if states start succeeding. Not that I think succession will work, but to think "it's okay, we don't need the peasantry" in big cities when the government goes full dystopian, well that's what the Romans thought as well.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Bad URL.


This phone kills me.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjACegQIKhAF&usg=AOvVaw0eoiQ7yrSQVHIlH5gxMiC8[/URL]


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I agree, and I'm considered center-right. I don't believe putting others down will elevate your stance. I do however believe labeling everyone who disagrees with you as "nazi!" or "bigot!" is very counter productive and only encourages the actual bigots in the world to continue.


Not what I was doing, there.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Not what I was doing, there.



I was speaking universally and in general, this is a big issue now.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Have any of you actually read Joe Biden's gun control policies? Do you understand what they will do if we don't maintain the Senate this January? Do you realize the ramifications? There is no bipartisan support with Joe Biden's gun laws. This is the little part the media sort of hid and I wished they would have brought it up in the debates.


You think that will go through when America still can't get legislation through that covers trans individuals under the civil rights act to grant them the same rights and protections as everyone else in the country?

It is the same fearmongering that will lead to an absolute of nothing minus maybe adoptions of background checks from the plan that may be it.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> To feed 7.7 billion people while Joe Biden is in office for at least long enough to hold off a succession? Not likely.


You assume that a large portion of our farm workforce isn't undocumented labor who probably aren't going to walk off the job.









						Farmworkers, Mostly Undocumented, Become ‘Essential’ During Pandemic (Published 2020)
					

Immigrant field workers have been told to keep working despite stay-at-home directives, and given letters attesting to their “critical” role in feeding the country.




					www.google.com


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Dec 13, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Unpopular opinion: Don't complain about getting 'canceled' if you claim to love free speech. People can use their freedom of speech to criticize something you say, just like you have the right to say it.


That's not what's being talked about with regards to 'cancelling'. Criticism and debate is perfectly fine and healthy. Mobbing, authoritarian actions and campaigns for ostracization over minor things aren't.
There's a big difference between having your opinions/views criticized, and having people aggressively lobby for institutions to reject you and for everyone around you to disassociate themselves from you.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> You think that will go through when America still can't get legislation through that covers trans individuals under the civil rights act to grant them the same rights and protections as everyone else in the country?
> 
> It is the same fearmongering that will lead to an absolute of nothing minus maybe adoptions of background checks from the plan that may be it.



When we become a dystopia, trans rights acts will be out the window. The morons pushing for communism will be the first to go. 

The state always takes away your guns, the Nazis did, the Soviets did, the Chinese, Khmer Rouge, ect. If this "Great Reset" leads to authoritarianism, you can bet that they will eventually drop the act and just send people like that to camps.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> You assume that a large portion of our farm workforce isn't undocumented labor who probably aren't going to walk off the job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another problem, and no I'm not going to go into the topic if immigration. The problem is they will want a workforce that can be controlled if a civil war does erupt.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> When we become a dystopia, trans rights acts will be out the window. The morons pushing for communism will be the first to go.
> 
> The state always takes away your guns, the Nazis did, the Soviets did, the Chinese, Khmer Rouge, ect. If this "Great Reset" leads to authoritarianism, you can bet that they will eventually drop the act and just send people like that to camps.


you think it is the government that will get us to a dystopian future? interesting opinion my opinion is it is the corporations especially as theyre getting us there from an environmental point much faster too.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Another problem, and no I'm not going to go into the topic if immigration. The problem is they will want a workforce that can be controlled if a civil war does erupt.


Speaking only economically, getting more Americans into the agricultural industry has been a large and failed enterprise.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/despite-economy-americans-dont-want-farm-work/









						Wages rise on California farms. Americans still don't want the job
					

Trump's immigration crackdown is supposed to help U.S. citizens. For California farmers, it's worsening a desperate labor shortage.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> you think it is the government that will get us to a dystopian future? interesting opinion my opinion is it is the corporations especially as theyre getting us there from an environmental point much faster too.



Yes, I do believe the government which is in league with big corporations is in fact getting us to a dystopia. As far as Global Warming, I can debate that all day. But, if you think this isn't all about control then I can indeed enlighten you to all the little faults and holes of how they have used Climate Change and Global Warming as a means for control. I argue with an Austrian about this shit all the time. If the government would do something about places like China, not fly around in expensive jets, not say stupid shit like we should ban bendy straws and cow farts are going to kill us all, then maybe it would be different.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Speaking only economically, getting more Americans into the agricultural industry has been a large and failed enterprise.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/despite-economy-americans-dont-want-farm-work/
> 
> ...



California is now in a mass exodus due to their own stupid administration and governing. Crime is rampant and no wonder people are moving out of state.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> When we become a dystopia, trans rights acts will be out the window. The morons pushing for communism will be the first to go.


I think I heard that Lenin/Stalin pretty much purged all the idealist college students who were 'true believers of Communism'.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yes, I do believe the government which is in league with big corporations is in fact getting us to a dystopia. As far as Global Warming, I can debate that all day. But, if you think this isn't all about control then I can indeed enlighten you to all the little faults and holes of how they have used Climate Change and Global Warming as a means for control. I argue with an Austrian about this shit all the time. If the government would do something about places like China, not fly around in expensive jets, not say stupid shit like we should ban bendy straws and cow farts are going to kill us all, then maybe it would be different.


Your eloquence and expertise on climate science moves me to tears.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Your eloquence and expertise on climate science moves me to tears.



I know more than you realize on the subject.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> I think I heard that Lenin/Stalin pretty much purged all the idealist college students who were 'true believers of Communism'.



It baffles me why in the year 2020 colleges even will go over the notion that communism can somehow "work" because it's "never been put into actual practice", oh right China pays out these "free thinkers".


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I know more than you realize on the subject.


Then you should know that urgent action is required to mitigate the worst of the damage that will occur this century and that we're currently exceeding most of the predictive models made regarding climate change.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Then you should know that urgent action is required to mitigate the worst of the damage that will occur this century and that we're currently exceeding most of the predictive models made regarding climate change.



Ah yes, by 2014 Florida was going to be underwater by Al Gore. Sorry, but the Ozone layer is rejuvenating itself and carbon emissions are founded on other planets without industry, was Venus colonized by us? The actual amount of CO's greenhouse emissions effect on our planet is not what you realize.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 13, 2020)

Jeeze uh... what happened to no politics


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Jeeze uh... what happened to no politics



I was speaking about science.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I know more than you realize on the subject.


Do enlighten us.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I was speaking about science.


I like how you just assumed I was talking about you but ok. Also, you were being awfully ranty about communism which seems like politics to me?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I like how you just assumed I was talking about you but ok. Also, you were being awfully ranty about communism which seems like politics to me?



I'll always hate communism, it's how I am. Ask any of my friends on DA and Discord. It's not my fault people push that and get big money for pushing it.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'll always hate communism, it's how I am. Ask any of my friends on DA and Discord. It's not my fault people push that and get big money for pushing it.


I mean that's good and all but that doesn't change the FAF rules.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Do enlighten us.



Just last year I took an Environmental Science class, but I've been worried about climate ever since a kid as they put that "Day After Tomorrow" movie, all leading up until Fukushima I would do my research on this. The truth is the Ozone layer is replenishing itself and our impact is not what we think it is. It doesn't help by the sheer amount of disinformation pushed in the scientific community to come to a "coconscious", but yet we don't do anything when we give these people more money and control.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I mean that's good and all but that doesn't change the FAF rules.



It started with the topic of succession, which is a heated topic at his present moment of time.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> It started with the topic of succession, which is a heated topic at his present moment of time.


IIRC you were the one that brought it up, no?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Ah yes, by 2014 Florida was going to be underwater by Al Gore. Sorry, but the Ozone layer is rejuvenating itself and carbon emissions are founded on other planets without industry, was Venus colonized by us? The actual amount of CO's greenhouse emissions effect on our planet is not what you realize.


Suddenly I wish @Fallowfox was here, this is his area of expertise and he is smarter than I am.

First off, Venus's geology and closer orbit around the Sun contributed to the runaway greenhouse effect there. Venus's early ocean evaporated as the Sun aged and expanded and the Solar System's habitable zone shifted rimward. The ocean's water-vapor molecules were broken apart by ultraviolet radiation, and hydrogen escaped to space. With no water left on the surface, carbon dioxide built up in the atmosphere, leading to a so-called runaway greenhouse effect that created present condition.

Whereas the greenhouse effect and rising temperatures on our planet roughly correspond to the Industrial Revolution and us putting emissions into the atmosphere at a faster rate.

 As for Al Gore, he's not a climate scientist, so I don't blame him if he made that statement.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'll always hate communism, it's how I am. Ask any of my friends on DA and Discord. It's not my fault people push that and get big money for pushing it.




I mean I was called a bad actor for mentioning Nazis in the capacity of their ideology and not quite as a political entity though sure there is some overlap there.
Wonder if @Frank Gulotta has anything to say about you bringing up Communism.

And yeah I know I been in the spittle a bit with politics here guilty but eh what can I say I am a masochist that just rolls around in the fact that my very existence will remain political until I and those like me are granted the same equal rights and protections as everyone else here in America.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Suddenly I wish @Fallowfox was here, this is his area of expertise and he is smarter than I am.
> 
> First off, Venus's geology and closer orbit around the Sun contributed to the runaway greenhouse effect there. Venus's early ocean evaporated as the Sun aged and expanded and the Solar System's habitable zone shifted rimward. The ocean's water-vapor molecules were broken apart by ultraviolet radiation, and hydrogen escaped to space. With no water left on the surface, carbon dioxide built up in the atmosphere, leading to a so-called runaway greenhouse effect that created present condition.
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm aware that Venus has a different biome than the Earth, sort of a strawman for me to use that planet but the point is that natural non-manmade CO2 can be the culprit.

I will stop you there, do you know how many Ice Ages we actually had? Seven, five during human history and two speculated. We already had Climate Change far before the Industrial Revolution.

Doesn't mean he isn't a hypocrite or that a lot of their "predictions" have happened. We would see rising sea levels way beyond what we see now. Plus, there is no timeframe now where we can just save the planet, our window has narrowed and it's been narrowed, but silly things like a carbon tax, ignoring China, banning bendy straws, this "do as I say, not as I do" mentality, and blaming cow farts is very counter-productive.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> It baffles me why in the year 2020 colleges even will go over the notion that communism can somehow "work" because it's "never been put into actual practice", oh right China pays out these "free thinkers".





Jaredthefox92 said:


> I was speaking about science.



No politics at all, but there actually IS science to back this one up, it's a matter of scale. _<looks to the croud who's eyeing this thread nervously> _I'll speak to that only and not comment on any country, trust me. No political agenda here...just a relevant comment.

Essentially, communism is identical in model to a hippie commune. Everyone works together to get the best, and everyone pools the fruits of the labours and gets what they need at the time so everyone wins. A designated leader or small group helps to listen to the needs and works with everyone to figure out who really needs what and learns who's got skills so they figure out who does what to get the best out of everyone. Disputes are usually taken care of easily as it's a small group so a meeting or 2 can handle it.

Hippie communes are self-sustaining and rarely had issues with corruption. Communism (just like most other gouvernment styles) runs rampant with it. So what is the fundamental difference? *SIZE AND SCALE.* As soon as the group gets beyond about 140 people, our brains literally cannot process them as *close individual people* but rather they become distant names on a piece of paper. (think of someone in your school dying vs someone in a school you don't know. instinct makes it feel different...your dead kid is someone you have a minor bond with, while mine's just a face on the news). This 140-person limit has been well researched and tested, and the results all the same. Different animals have different sized groups before the effect kicks in...and that's ours. 140ish.

The hippie commune is usually well within this number, so everyone is bonded emotionally to each other. The countries have millions of people and thus cannot, and thus negative human nature takes over. So the *principle* of communism *can *work in _theory_...*if *you somehow can get past this limitation in our brain's ability to emphasize and bond. Since we currently cannot without massively drugging the population dangerously, that is why it will "fail" every time.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> I mean I was called a bad actor for mentioning Nazis in the capacity of their ideology and not quite as a political entity though sure there is some overlap there.
> Wonder if @Frank Gulotta has anything to say about you bringing up Communism.
> 
> And yeah I know I been in the spittle a bit with politics here guilty but eh what can I say I am a masochist that just rolls around in the fact that my very existence will remain political until I and those like me are granted the same equal rights and protections as everyone else here in America.



So it's basically okay for you, but not okay for me. Gotcha.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 13, 2020)

Sooo... should someone put Unpopular Opinions 3.0 on stand-by or....


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> So it's basically okay for you, but not okay for me. Gotcha.


ROFL did I say that?
Quick answer. No.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Mambi said:


> No politics at all, but there actually IS science to back this one up, it's a matter of scale. _<looks to the croud who's eyeing this thread nervously> _I'll speak to that only and not comment on any country, trust me. No political agenda here...just a relevant comment.
> 
> Essentially, communism is identical in model to a hippie commune. Everyone works together to get the best, and everyone pools the fruits of the labours and gets what they need at the time so everyone wins. A designated leader or small group helps to listen to the needs and works with everyone to figure out who really needs what and learns who's got skills so they figure out who does what to get the best out of everyone. Disputes are usually taken care of easily as it's a small group so a meeting or 2 can handle it.
> 
> ...



I get that, that is my thing with communism. Would I like a classless society where we can trust everyone to give up our personal issues for security? Yes, the rational human in me would love that. Then there is the problem, economics and reality, mixed in with good old human nature. Resources are scarce, people are selfish and exploitive, what could work in a country like say, Austria, cannot work across the world globally. Communism works, in a vacuum filled with robots. (Note: That is a joke, don't take me thinking robots are communists, this isn't Fallout. XD)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Back to the topic of the thread:

Santa can't see me when I'm sleeping or know when I'm awake, if I board up the one window to my bedroom. :3


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yes, I'm aware that Venus has a different biome than the Earth, sort of a strawman for me to use that planet but the point is that natural non-manmade CO2 can be the culprit.
> 
> I will stop you there, do you know how many Ice Ages we actually had? Seven, five during human history and two speculated. We already had Climate Change far before the Industrial Revolution.
> 
> Doesn't mean he isn't a hypocrite or that a lot of their "predictions" have happened. We would see rising sea levels way beyond what we see now. Plus, there is no timeframe now where we can just save the planet, our window has narrowed and it's been narrowed, but silly things like a carbon tax, ignoring China, banning bendy straws, this "do as I say, not as I do" mentality, and blaming cow farts is very counter-productive.


The main thing I have a problem with here is that while we have had previous ice ages, this particular form of climate change is happening much faster than natural phenomena and to a much more catastrophic degree. 

And biomes require biological life, which there probably isn't any on Venus, unless the phosphine gas debacle proves otherwise.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> The main thing I have a problem with here is that while we have had previous ice ages, this particular form of climate change is happening much faster than natural phenomena and to a much more catastrophic degree.
> 
> And biomes require biological life, which there probably isn't any on Venus, unless the phosphine gas debacle proves otherwise.



To not invoke the ire of the mods, let's agree to disagree. I don't agree with that, but let's get the thread back on track, shall we?


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Resources are scarce, people are selfish and exploitive, what could work in a country like say, Austria, cannot work across the world globally.


I wish people would apply this to Western-style capitalism but everyone with a pro-market agenda to push seems to think that every single other country on the planet is just dying to let a bunch of sociopathic suits and ties rape their land in the pursuit of endless profit.

Global humanity has a _deep _conservative social bias but a somewhat socialist economic one. Only white Western Europeans and their offshoots (the US is the absolute worst offender for this one) favor crony capitalism supported by absurdly powerful corporate entities who larp as bastions of progressive thought by waving a rainbow flag every once in a while.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

ASTA said:


> I wish people would apply this to Western-style capitalism but everyone with a pro-market agenda to push seems to think that every single other country on the planet is just dying to let a bunch of sociopathic suits and ties rape their land in the pursuit of endless profit.
> 
> Global humanity has a _deep _conservative social bias but a somewhat socialist economic one. Only white Western Europeans and their offshoots (the US is the absolute worst offender for this one) favor crony capitalism supported by absurdly powerful corporate entities who larp as bastions of progressive thought by waving a rainbow flag every once in a while.



Dude, I am trying to calm down. I could REALLY debate you all day, but they took politics out of the forum.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Dude, I am trying to calm down. I could REALLY debate you all day, but they took politics out of the forum.



Hit me up in DMs then. Forum rules are more relaxed there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 14, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yes, I'm aware that Venus has a different biome than the Earth, sort of a strawman for me to use that planet but the point is that natural non-manmade CO2 can be the culprit.
> 
> I will stop you there, do you know how many Ice Ages we actually had? Seven, five during human history and two speculated. We already had Climate Change far before the Industrial Revolution.
> 
> Doesn't mean he isn't a hypocrite or that a lot of their "predictions" have happened. We would see rising sea levels way beyond what we see now. Plus, there is no timeframe now where we can just save the planet, our window has narrowed and it's been narrowed, but silly things like a carbon tax, ignoring China, banning bendy straws, this "do as I say, not as I do" mentality, and blaming cow farts is very counter-productive.



I'm a PhD candidate with published research on climate change. 

Geologists and climatologists are well aware that the Earth's climate changed in the past, as a result of varying concentrations of gasses in Earth's atmosphere, changing solar luminosity, and varying orbital mechanics known as 'Milankovic cycles'. 

Studying the reasons that Earth's climate varied in the past is a key part of scientists' work in understanding the way our climate system functions and how human disruption to it will manifest. 


Public understanding of these important issues has been deliberately undermined by corporations with vested interests, who have distributed misinformation to weaken public support for redressing these issues.
A similar misinformation campaign was undertaken by Tobacco companies in order to undermine public understanding of the risk that cigarette smoke poses to health.



Miles Marsalis said:


> The main thing I have a problem with here is that while we have had previous ice ages, this particular form of climate change is happening much faster than natural phenomena and to a much more catastrophic degree.




On a technicality, previous natural climate change has happened on very rapid scales. Such as the Bolling-Allerod oscillations; a febrile series of swings in the climatological conditions as Earth exited the last Glacial maximum. (although human change is currently faster that these oscillations)

(Or you know..the bolide impact that killed the dinosaurs.)

But these rapid climate events are not regarded as demonstrations that humans can't disturb the climate. They're regarded as warnings that the Earth's climate system is delicate and can be dramatically changed on rapid scales.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 14, 2020)

Espresso is the superior coffee. I may have said this before but I need to say it again.

Succ it, pumpkin flavored quadruple latte moca whipped creme Starbucks.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 14, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Espresso is the superior coffee. I may have said this before but I need to say it again.
> 
> Succ it, pumpkin flavored quadruple latte moca whipped creme Starbucks.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: Waving your credentials around as if you are some sort of godsend/supreme authority on a matter make you look like an ass.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 14, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Unpopular opinion: Waving your credentials around as if you are some sort of godsend/supreme authority on a matter make you look like an ass.


YES!!!!!
Oh god how much do I share this opinion with you.........


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 14, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Unpopular opinion: Waving your credentials around as if you are some sort of godsend/supreme authority on a matter make you look like an ass.


Nothing wrong with expertise on a subject or stating your academic qualifications.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 14, 2020)

C


fawlkes said:


>


Cause he's entirely right
One day I was talking to said person when I was noticing the amount of english spelling mistakes and lack  of phrasing capabilities said person had
First thing that person did was telling me that I was the one mistaking, cause bla bla bla, "my english grade is way above yours, mine is Level B plus, I have this document given by my college saying so"
I was like "Bitch, you a dumb bumass, waving a damn paper saying otherwise doesn't prove jack shit when I see how retarded your english is"
Yes, I know I'm the lame "Say it correctly" dude, The  "Mr. Write it Right" 
But still, him being presumptuous and arrogant to the point of claiming I was "below" him cause of some ass wipe on his hand, Jesus that shit boiled my blood on sight


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 14, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Nothing wrong with expertise on a subject or stating your academic qualifications.


Implying you're superior to someone just cause you have those academic qualifications is total BS


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 14, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> Implying you're superior to someone just cause you have those academic qualifications is total BS


But he didn't.

He simply stated his academic qualifications and got straight to correctly stating the science. 

I'll also note that addressed what I said and educated me on a few things as well. There is nothing wrong with admitting you don't know everything and aren't an expert on a subject, but we shouldn't malign people more knowledgeable in subjects they specialize in.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 14, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> But he didn't.
> 
> He simply stated his academic qualifications and got straight to correctly stating the science.
> 
> I'll also note that addressed what I said and educated me on a few things as well. There is nothing wrong with admitting you don't know everything and aren't an expert on a subject, but we shouldn't malign people more knowledgeable in subjects they specialize in.


Petulance will never be excused, no matter how many diplomas you got on your hands
Some people are far more intelligent than others and they hold no academic degrees, prizes, nothing
I think it's a matter of accepting what place one stands in this world to be entitled to Degrade one else by Knowing them directly, instead of reading the person from head to toe and tell them they are inferior cause they don't have said degree or academic value on a specific subject


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 14, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> Petulance will never be excused, no matter how many diplomas you got on your hands
> Some people are far more intelligent than others and they hold no academic degrees, prizes, nothing
> I think it's a matter of accepting what place one stands in this world to be entitled to Degrade one else by Knowing them directly, instead of reading the person from head to toe and tell them they are inferior cause they don't have said degree or academic value on a specific subject


Eh, I'm a believer in expertise and academics; the study for a university degree necessarily implies some mastery of the subject matter the degree is in. 

I was able to speak on Economics here because of my bachelor's degree in the subject. Fallowfox is able to speak authoritatively on climate science because of his greater scholarship in the field at an august institution and due to his research. 

I feel in recent times, it has become a habit of some to attack academic credentials as way of discrediting people who are presenting accurate but uncomfortable facts; the current crisis here in the States is partial manifestation of that. 

There are times where we need to listen to experts.

That said, can you quote where Fallowfox was degrading Jared or myself for that matter?


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 14, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> But he didn't.
> 
> He simply stated his academic qualifications and got straight to correctly stating the science.
> 
> I'll also note that addressed what I said and educated me on a few things as well. There is nothing wrong with admitting you don't know everything and aren't an expert on a subject, but we shouldn't malign people more knowledgeable in subjects they specialize in.


Since when was I talking about your situation in specific?


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 14, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> In the same vein though; presenting an argument with a preface of: Look at this qualification I have, so what follows holds more water.
> I mean, I hold a degree in Environmental Chemistry, specialising in Environmental Protection and I wouldn't trust half the stuff I come out with. Why? Because at the start of every year we were given a comprehensive list of 'disproven' peer reviewed papers. Science changes, constantly. So any presented arguments should always have a bit of a disclaimer which reads: Subject to Change.


science and nature are the embodiment of change, I wish both were the embodiment of evolution tho....


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 14, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> Since when was I talking about your situation in specific?


I was asking for proof Fallowfox was being degrading, either towards me or Jared.


fawlkes said:


> In the same vein though; presenting an argument with a preface of: Look at this qualification I have, so what follows holds more water.
> I mean, I hold a degree in Environmental Chemistry, specialising in Environmental Protection and I wouldn't trust half the stuff I come out with. Why? Because at the start of every year we were given a comprehensive list of 'disproven' peer reviewed papers. Science changes, constantly. So any presented arguments should always have a bit of a disclaimer which reads: Subject to Change.


And that is why I twice about something you said about Environmental Chemistry since that isn't an area of academic expertise. 

That said, there is science that is broadly agree upon in the scientific community. We agree the Earth is round, the dinosaurs existed, and that climate change is happening.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 14, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I was asking for proof Fallowfox was being degrading, either towards me or Jared.


Don't have it, my bad


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 14, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm a PhD candidate with published research on climate change.
> 
> Geologists and climatologists are well aware that the Earth's climate changed in the past, as a result of varying concentrations of gasses in Earth's atmosphere, changing solar luminosity, and varying orbital mechanics known as 'Milankovic cycles'.
> 
> ...



Would a peer reviewed study by a reputable high impact factor journal be considered misinformation too?









						Maximum rates of climate change are systematically underestimated in the geological record - Nature Communications
					

Recently observed rates of climatic change are typically much higher than those inferred for the geological past. Here, the authors show that maximum rates of climate change inferred from geological data are likely erroneously underestimated.




					www.nature.com
				




The underestimation theory correlates rather well actually, considering climate science hasn't had a very good track record of accurate predictions using their modeling...














						Glacier National Park is replacing signs that predicted its glaciers would be gone by 2020
					

The signs at Glacier National Park warning that its signature glaciers would be gone by 2020 are being changed.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 14, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> Don't have it, my bad


I respect you admitted that.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 14, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I respect you admitted that.


I appreciate your respect as I spread my honest unpopular opinion on how people should own their lack of ability to speak on a subject and own their seat on the "listener" side of things, regardless of what you listen, you always learn


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 14, 2020)

If I said my own opinion was right, that’d technically be right.
Therefore as an apparent unpopular opinion, my opinions are right.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 14, 2020)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> If I said my own opinion was right, that’d technically be right.
> Therefore as an apparent unpopular opinion, my opinions are right.


That's like, your opinion man


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 14, 2020)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> If I said my own opinion was right, that’d technically be right.
> Therefore as an apparent unpopular opinion, my opinions are right.


Oh...what's this, it's my brain??
Nice.. *throws it out the window*


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 14, 2020)

@Ramjet556
I commented earlier on rapid past climate change.

The research you hyperlinked is not arguing that modern climate change is not anthropogenic.
The paper argues that temporal aliasing caused by the geological record means that high-frequency variation in the past may not be faithfully recorded in sediments.
As I discussed, this isn't a 'get out of jail free' card for polluters. What this actually shows is that unexplored non-linearities may exist in the Earth climate system and that small changes to the Earth system may have larger and more rapid consequences than the geological record indicates at face value.

This should actually be taken as a reason to exercise greater caution about the consequences of human pollution, not less.

My work doesn't currently involve climate modelling or glaciology, so I can't comment on this story, with the exception of stating that it doesn't appear to have any relation to the paper you linked about high frequency climate perturbations.



Marco Polio said:


> Don't have it, my bad



One of the ironies of this discussion is that neither a DPhil candidacy or a publication record is an academic qualification anyway; the only person who _has_ discussed their qualifications is Fawlkes.

Personally I'm just trying to be helpful, because this area is something I'm knowledgeable in.

It's not really reasonable for me to expect being told how much I'm hated, or how much of ass people believe I am, for doing that. 
I suspect those personal attacks are because I said something that offended political sensibilities- but I can't really help it if the scientific consensus is considered politically offensive to some folks.

Nobody should expect abuse on the website for any reason, anyway.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 14, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> I love Italian style. Make your shot of Espresso, then pour into a larger mug/cup, top up with boiling water.


I've been using Cafe Bustelo and making roughly a cup including cream and sugar, drinking it like regular coffee, because I know if I have any more more, my 90-110bpm "resting" heart wouldn't be happy with me.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 14, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I've been using Cafe Bustelo and making roughly a cup including cream and sugar, drinking it like regular coffee, because I know if I have any more more, my 90-110bpm "resting" heart wouldn't be happy with me.


This is the dark side of coffee


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 14, 2020)

Unpopular Opinion: I hate society, let me wear fem clothing without anxiety >:T


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 14, 2020)

Delayed gratification makes everything more enjoyable


----------



## Kharne (Dec 14, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I've been using Cafe Bustelo and making roughly a cup including cream and sugar, drinking it like regular coffee, because I know if I have any more more, my 90-110bpm "resting" heart wouldn't be happy with me.


I love Cafe Bustelo
usually people think it's nasty but I think it's a wonderful brand.


----------



## Punji (Dec 14, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It's not really reasonable for me to expect being told how much I'm hated, or how much of ass people believe I am, for doing that.
> I suspect those personal attacks are because I said something that offended political sensibilities- but I can't really help it if the scientific consensus is considered politically offensive to some folks.
> 
> Nobody should expect abuse on the website for any reason, anyway.


I don't think anyone is trying to say they hate you, I certainly don't at least. I think it's just an issue of the difficulty in portraying intended tone through text.

Generally even in-person this sort of thing comes with a condescending nature or something similar, so I would assume it's most often the assumption over the Internet. Besides, a person doesn't always need a formal education or career in a similar field of work to know what he's talking about, and mentioning something needlessly can come off as bragging without the perfectly right wording. Suffice it to say, giving credentials without being asked for them in an online argument can be seen as distasteful sometimes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 14, 2020)

Punji said:


> I don't think anyone is trying to say they hate you, I certainly don't at least. I think it's just an issue of the difficulty in portraying intended tone through text.
> 
> Generally even in-person this sort of thing comes with a condescending nature or something similar, so I would assume it's most often the assumption over the Internet. Besides, a person doesn't always need a formal education or career in a similar field of work to know what he's talking about, and mentioning something needlessly can come off as bragging without the perfectly right wording. Suffice it to say, giving credentials without being asked for them in an online argument can be seen as distasteful sometimes.



Unfortunately there's a history of personal issues- so I think those negative emotions meant they couldn't pass up an opportunity to insult me.

I remember being insulted for _hours_ by several users back in 2018 calling me an 'ass', 'twat', 'sixth grader' after I pointed out that medical advice somebody was giving on the forum was incorrect, for example.

Personally, I don't feel I should have to apologise for having the occupation I do, or that I should keep it secret as if it isn't relevant- because I wouldn't expect anybody else to do that.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 14, 2020)

Punji said:


> Suffice it to say, giving credentials without being asked for them in an online argument can be seen as distasteful sometimes.



I don't know; it might be the one time I actually feel like reading a post beginning with "As a...."


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 14, 2020)

Coffee is a bean soup and not a particularly good one. Energy drinks do their job in a better tasting capacity


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Coffee is a bean soup and not a particularly good one. Energy drinks do their job in a better tasting capacity


Ayyyyy, das my girl!

What energy drink tho?


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 14, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Ayyyyy, das my girl!
> 
> What energy drink tho?


Depends on the day I guess like I enjoy the citrus tones of ones like rockstar and full throttle, but Red Bull’s classic taste isn’t bad and what can beat the sensation like pouring gasoline in your body like some monster?
Then there’s the fruity vain like pipeline punch and such and it’s a tough choice


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Depends on the day I guess like I enjoy the citrus tones of ones like rockstar and full throttle, but Red Bull’s classic taste isn’t bad and what can beat the sensation like pouring gasoline in your body like some monster?
> Then there’s the fruity vain like pipeline punch and such and it’s a tough choice


I don't like sugarfree but Pipeline Punch is an exception for sure.

Mango Loco and The Doctor are my favs hands down.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 14, 2020)

Ew, energy drinks. :/


----------



## Kharne (Dec 14, 2020)

If I even take a sip of an energry my heart starts beating faster and I feel like I'm going to vomit.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 14, 2020)

Kharne said:


> If I even take a sip of an energry my heart starts beating faster and I feel like I'm going to vomit.


I ended up on the floor palpitating the last time I had one. Caffeine decided it hates me, after years of feeling like I couldn't survive without it.


----------



## Rayd (Dec 14, 2020)

tried an energy drink long ago. never again.


----------



## Punji (Dec 14, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Unfortunately there's a history of personal issues- so I think those negative emotions meant they couldn't pass up an opportunity to insult me.
> 
> I remember being insulted for _hours_ by several users back in 2018 calling me an 'ass', 'twat', 'sixth grader' after I pointed out that medical advice somebody was giving on the forum was incorrect, for example.
> 
> Personally, I don't feel I should have to apologise for having the occupation I do, or that I should keep it secret as if it isn't relevant- because I wouldn't expect anybody else to do that.


Believe me, you're preaching to the choir in having users holding grudges. (There's probably at least three users reading this who don't like me purely because of something I've said here). While I realize a lot of history exists between users which I'm not entirely aware of, the one post in an indirect response didn't seem indicative of hatefulness to me. Maybe I'm wrong, but as I said, it's often not a popular response at the best of times. Anyone can have or lack relevant knowledge here regardless of background.

I don't think anyone expects you to apologize, I'm only saying it's not something anyone should "hate" you for. This kind of thing, said more or less anonymously online especially, does tend to give the wrong impressions and I think the response is assuming the unpleasant intent behind it, but not necessarily an attack directly at you for holding the qualifications.

I'd think about anyone could have said the same thing and got flak for the tone, even though the tone isn't what was meant.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 14, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: If you can't function without caffeine, you have a chemical dependency and need help. A socially acceptable addiction is still an addiction.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 15, 2020)

Masculinity doesn't need to be redefined by society and the so-called "toxic" traditional psychological pillars of the typical masculine profile aren't inherently negative. Outwardly-projected aggression, suppression of emotions, stubbornness, and a temporary disregard for one's own wellbeing (as well as a disregard for the opinions and feelings of others) are all behaviors that can be properly leveraged by any man to achieve long-term or short-term goals. 

Instead of trying to radically reengineer them as part of some nefarious sociopolitical agenda, teach them how to best utilize their masculine energy for their own betterment.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

I think it's ludicrous that "cis" people post their pronouns in their twitter bios, as if I'm too stupid to figure out what they already are and what pronouns are traditionally ascribed to men and women, assuming there is no gender dysphoria involved, unless "cis" is being redefined too. It's more so like, I'm trying to figure out what they are trying to prove, just say that you are a man or a woman, and people shouldn't have a problem figuring out the rest.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I think it's ludicrous that "cis" people post their pronouns in their twitter bios, as if I'm too stupid to figure out what they already are and what pronouns are traditionally ascribed to men and women, assuming there is no gender dysphoria involved, unless "cis" is being redefined too. It's more so like, I'm trying to figure out what they are trying to prove, just say that you are a man or a woman, and people shouldn't have a problem figuring out the rest.


Dude, what's the issue with putting pronouns in your bio? First of all: Cis people can use different pronouns. Second of all: they are making it super easy for you.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Without going into depths of things I will state that pronoun in bios is a normalization that many who try and support Gender non conforming and personally I see it as a great step to breaking preconceived notions of an individuals gender or identity


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Without going into depths of things I will state that pronoun in bios is a normalization that many who try and support Gender non conforming and personally I see it as a great step to breaking preconceived notions of an individuals gender or identity


If they're doing it to be supportive, it's understandable that they're taking on that position to do so, I'm talking about if people do it as if they are not "cis", I don't see the point because people know what pronouns "cis" people have used for thousands of years, and they're used every single day, but it seemed to me that they are doing it to be treated like they're not "cis".


VeeStars said:


> Dude, what's the issue with putting pronouns in your bio? First of all: Cis people can use different pronouns. Second of all: they are making it super easy for you.


If cis people can just use different pronouns, then they are in fact telling you that they are not cis.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You can put all the pronouns in your bio you want, I'm still going to call you what you biologically show more of. I'll do it in public too. No law says I have to put up with someone's mental issue that is only 3.0% of the population.


I wasn't arguing laws, just the ludicrous with all this recent phenomena, which seems like a cheap attempt for binary/cis people to get LGBT-level status.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Oh my, it seems like a war has been started because some people get so triggered seeing pronouns in bios~


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You mean like Chris Chan saying he's trans when he's clearly not? Yeah, that's an issue. I think it should be that if you want to call yourself that, then you can, but you shouldn't FORCE people to deny you what you are. Biology will always be against transsexualities, men acquire more muscle mass, women will live longer. Nothing anyone can do can alter that once you're past puberty. For all those "women" out there, just know you have the lifeline of a man. For those "men" out there, well let's see you storm the beaches of Normandy in the next world war. I'm honest, people can hate me if they wish but I see it how life is.


I don't care if you refer to yourself as a new pronoun just discovered today, just don't try to misrepresent me, take my words out of context, and purposely try to further ruin my life in any way shape or form for not agreeing with you, that is all.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 15, 2020)

I added pronouns to my bio after someone on a particularly grotesque rant said they instantly blocked people with pronouns in their bio. Anything which triggers people full of hate should be encouraged.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I personally don't care, but if I meet you don't expect me to call you what you want to hear. In fact, I'm more than likely going to call you what you don't want so I can piss you off. XD


Ah yes, because treating people like shit is fun amirite????



Jaredthefox92 said:


> You mean like Chris Chan saying he's trans when he's clearly not? Yeah, that's an issue. I think it should be that if you want to call yourself that, then you can, but you shouldn't FORCE people to deny you what you are. Biology will always be against transsexualities, men acquire more muscle mass, women will live longer. Nothing anyone can do can alter that once you're past puberty. For all those "women" out there, just know you have the lifeline of a man. For those "men" out there, well let's see you storm the beaches of Normandy in the next world war. I'm honest, people can hate me if they wish but I see it how life is.


Cool. My biology won't stop me and neither will you, as hard as you try.  :3


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

*takes drag off of her cigarette*
ah hell I ain’t gonna bite onto this transphobic bull shit. 
If they want to be little piss babies and not give basic etiquette when talking to people they can try me in public and FAAFO.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> *takes drag off of her cigarette*
> ah hell I ain’t gonna bite onto this transphobic bull shit.
> If they want to be little piss babies and not give basic etiquette when talking to people they can try me in public and FAAFO.


little piss babies, heh. Lol.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I don't care if you refer to yourself as a new pronoun just discovered today, just don't try to misrepresent me, take my words out of context, and purposely try to further ruin my life in any way shape or form for not agreeing with you, that is all.



That's the strategy, it is a way to force submission. Wrongthink is just a revitalization to the angry mob of stupid people who in reality have no power and are ruled by our new "monarchs" of social justice. But hey, that's one man's opinion.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> *takes drag off of her cigarette*
> ah hell I ain’t gonna bite onto this transphobic bull shit.
> If they want to be little piss babies and not give basic etiquette when talking to people they can try me in public and FAAFO.



Cool, I own a firearm.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> little piss babies, heh. Lol.


Yeah just don’t engage them directly to.
They wanna peepee in their pants because they don’t have an education on biology beyond grade 8 and try to evoke biology for their BS they can walk off a pier with concrete shoes.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

It takes courage to acknowledge you have problems the same way it takes strength to face them in order to deal with them. 

Very few people are going to be around someone who refuses to face their own internal demons.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Yeah just don’t engage them directly to.
> They wanna peepee in their pants because they don’t have an education on biology beyond grade 8 and try to evoke biology for their BS they can walk off a pier with concrete shoes.



College educated bitch, passing all my courses.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I don't care if you refer to yourself as a new pronoun just discovered today, just don't try to misrepresent me, take my words out of context, and purposely try to further ruin my life in any way shape or form for not agreeing with you, that is all.


And this ^ applies to shit like this. I never said anything about trying to be a piss baby in public. Transphobic? This topic was about Binary/cis people. Maybe it's this very delusional attitude for why I fucking can't associate with this type of hysterical shit.


Lucyfur said:


> ah hell I ain’t gonna bite onto this transphobic bull shit.
> If they want to be little piss babies and not give basic etiquette when talking to people they can try me in public and FAAFO.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> It takes courage to acknowledge you have problems the same way it takes strength to face them in order to deal with them.
> 
> Very few people are going to be around someone who refuses to face their own internal demons.



I agree.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

For people who claim to hate when people get "triggered' and complain about people being "snowflakes' they sure do seem to get so worked up at the simple idea of putting words in your bio. Hmm, I don't see an issue there at all. Well, I'm off to bed. I hope tomorrow's a fem day, those are more fun. :3


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Opinion.
Owning a gun means dick if you aren’t and haven’t been regularly trained to use it.
Especially if you make peepeepoopoo about it or how you ignore biology to be a transphobic dick.




Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> And this ^ applies to shit like this. I never said anything about trying to be a piss baby in public. Transphobic? This topic was about Binary/cis people. Maybe it's this very delusional attitude for why I fucking can't associate with this type of hysterical shit.


You’re so vain you thought this song was about you.
Sorry that song came to mind because there is someone who did say in public like they were making some kinda point but instead they just loaded their diaper.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> You’re so vain you thought this song was about you.
> Sorry that song came to mind because there is someone who did say in public like they were making some kinda point but instead they just loaded their diaper.





Lucyfur said:


> If "they" want to be little piss babies


Make it clearer who you're talking about, or at least context better, because writing it that way seems very much like underhanded passive-aggressiveness, which I still believe it is, but words can be easily manipulated online.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

Make a mess? You clean up. 

It's not mine or anyone else's responsibility to clean up after someone else. Refusal to take personal responsibility will only result in a much stronger long-term sting, and you have no one to blame but yourself for the shit you're wading in.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Make a mess? You clean up.
> 
> It's not mine or anyone else's responsibility to clean up after someone else. Refusal to take personal responsibility will only result in a much stronger long-term sting, and you have no one to blame but yourself for the shit you're wading in.



I wish this is what they taught people in school nowadays. But no, we have to make it "the world is the problem!". This is what you get from the boomers. The boomers were the ones who went from "the world is dark, you have to be the change you want to be" to "I get all I want!", this spilled over to colleges and well here you go. This is why I'm happy about the younger conservative generation, the ones who look past misguided millennials who have lost their ability to be self-accountable. (Not trying to dog on my fellow millennials btw, but this is a big thing I see caused by the baby boomers.)


----------



## oappo (Dec 15, 2020)

The decision of post-secondary education (specifically college/university) isn't strictly a matter of "Do I need to go to school for this?/Can I learn this from home?"

Sometimes a person will simply do a lot better in a school environment than they would on their own. Not everyone has what it takes to self-teach in a subject, nor can they necessarily explore other options easily. And getting professional schooling might expedite the process.  Of course, that's not to say that one should just jump into post secondary without carefully considering their options either. Education really does depend on the person.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

oappo said:


> The decision of post-secondary education (specifically college/university) isn't strictly a matter of "Do I need to go to school for this?/Can I learn this from home?"
> 
> Sometimes a person will simply do a lot better in a school environment than they would on their own. Not everyone has what it takes to self-teach in a subject, nor can they necessarily explore other options easily. And getting professional schooling might expedite the process.  Of course, that's not to say that one should just jump into post secondary without carefully considering their options either. Education really does depend on the person.



I concur, I'm in a lot of online classes and I basically have to self-teach myself. I am also in a profitable and useful degree, computers. It is very possible to be successful in my area without a big fancy degree or diploma, that is why I forgone useless degrees like gender studies and at the get go went for something I can show for $$$. I'm a STEM major, but I'm branching into computers.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I wish this is what they taught people in school nowadays. But no, we have to make it "the world is the problem!". This is what you get from the boomers. The boomers were the ones who went from "the world is dark, you have to be the change you want to be" to "I get all I want!", this spilled over to colleges and well here you go. This is why I'm happy about the younger conservative generation, the ones who look past misguided millennials who have lost their ability to be self-accountable. (Not trying to dog on my fellow millennials btw, but this is a big thing I see caused by the baby boomers.)


Thinking the world revolves around you = Narcissistic.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2020)

oappo said:


> The decision of post-secondary education (specifically college/university) isn't strictly a matter of "Do I need to go to school for this?/Can I learn this from home?"
> 
> Sometimes a person will simply do a lot better in a school environment than they would on their own. Not everyone has what it takes to self-teach in a subject, nor can they necessarily explore other options easily. And getting professional schooling might expedite the process.  Of course, that's not to say that one should just jump into post secondary without carefully considering their options either. Education really does depend on the person.


The other problem is that if you learn stuff on your own, you could be amazing at it but an employer can't know you're not bullshitting him/her. You can't afford to hire people based on their own word of how amazing they are at something.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 15, 2020)

Unpopular opinion - being tall is over rated and there are more advantages to being a smol bean. You don't hit your head on things, and you can fit in all cars, big and small. It's warmer down here and has more oxygen too.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2020)

NitroFastFur said:


> Unpopular opinion - being tall is over rated and there are more advantages to being a smol bean. You don't hit your head on things, and you can fit in all cars, big and small. It's warmer down here and has more oxygen too.


Warm air is lighter than cold air, so it's actually warmer slightly higher up.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 15, 2020)

NitroFastFur said:


> Unpopular opinion - being tall is over rated and there are more advantages to being a smol bean. You don't hit your head on things, and you can fit in all cars, big and small. It's warmer down here and has more oxygen too.


And you don't need specialty stores to get clothes.  AND you can fit in older houses.

I have a lot of the problems you cite (one of the other reasons I'm going to have to upgrade to an SUV sooner or later is the shoulder space) and I'm the LITTLE brother.


----------



## Kharne (Dec 15, 2020)

NitroFastFur said:


> Unpopular opinion - being tall is over rated and there are more advantages to being a smol bean. You don't hit your head on things, and you can fit in all cars, big and small. It's warmer down here and has more oxygen too.


If you're not 5'9 to 6'2 good luck finding clothing that fits decently


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 15, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> I'm a plainly average 5'10'', fairly average in all ways. I'm pretty comfy getting clothing, shoes and the like without issues. Because you're all apparently gnomes, or Slenderman's siblings...


This height has its issues
Have you ever tried to sit down and your spine starts cramping to the point of your lungs hurting, it's like I Had my ribs puncturing them cause of the poor posture I was forced to adopt in the process of pain taking, I couldn't even breathe while trying to move
at least your body structure is more compacted to endure bad posture, tall people are like mismatched blocks on the "build a tower" game


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 15, 2020)

Kharne said:


> If you're not 5'9 to 6'2 good luck finding clothing that fits decently


And a fitting bed, Jesus...It was hell for me to have a mattress my length and width


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I personally don't care, but if I meet you don't expect me to call you what you want to hear. In fact, I'm more than likely going to call you what you don't want so I can piss you off. XD


Okay, that is just being mean. You won't make many friends this way.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 15, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> No, because I sit properly, with good posture, I don't slump over at my computer. I also leave my computer chair constantly to go on walks to the shops, post office or park to get some air.


Good for you


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 15, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Yeah, you're being sarcastic but you're the one that came in with the 'this height also has its problems'. No, it doesn't. The issues you raised are from bad posture and not being active enough.


First off, wrong guess
I wasn't being sarcastic with you :-\
I did mean it was good for you, you're going on about something You assumed
Second off, Me not being active enough has to do with three things, A) the weather is yellow alert level here, that's 1, 2, we got a pandemic going on globally, being active at my own house satifies me plenty, thank you 
and 3, Hey, did I say good for you already or I gotta repeat with a sweeter tone? maybe color the words pink so you can understand me this time??
that there, was sarcasm


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 15, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Ah, you're just an arsehole.  Fair enough,  enjoy whatever you're up to...


 love you too


----------



## Kharne (Dec 15, 2020)

Nothing wrong with leaving food out and eating it next day.
I'm here eating some cooked rice that was covered and left out all night. As long as it's not something like meat, dairy, or other perishable goods then I'll eat it.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 15, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Nothing wrong with leaving food out and eating it next day.
> I'm here eating some cooked rice that was covered and left out all night. As long as it's not something like meat, dairy, or other perishable goods then I'll eat it.


totally agreed
I mean, even quiche tastes good if left out for the night and eaten again the next day, better than letting it on a fridge and wanting to eat it frozen, at least overnight it would be room temperature, yes, I could place it back on the oven and wait 5 minutes for it to even get crispier and a little drier, but, eating it at room temperature isn't that bad


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

Kharne said:


> If you're not 5'9 to 6'2 good luck finding clothing that fits decently


I'm 183cm and I have no issues finding clothes that fit.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Diversity quotas for employment should be abolished, and 'blind hiring' should instead be used to ensure a meritocracy-based approach to employment is the norm.


Agreed, they're just discrimination with makeup on. When you refuse a candidate on the basis of skin color and sex, you're not only refusing a percentage of a demographic (which I'm not sure what sort of creep would be so concerned about anyway), more importantly you're refusing an individual, which is a violation of human rights

And these quotas are replacing a perceived problem with basically the exact same problem, except 100% provably real, and approved by authorities.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> I'm 183cm and I have no issues finding clothes that fit.



I'm 196cm and I can still find clothing that fits no problem, so..


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 15, 2020)

Closing threads over the actions of a few users is dumb, mkay?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 15, 2020)

Scrambled eggs is delicious with ketchup fight me.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Closing threads over the actions of a few users is dumb, mkay?


To be fair, when a thread becomes a complete mess of shit noodles I wouldn't blame mods for wanting to deal with it. I would say they don't have to, and can just let it be and respect whatever it wishes to become, but that's just my opininon


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm 196cm and I can still find clothing that fits no problem, so..


Yeah, but making your own loincloth doesn't count.

Though, to be fair, I'm not much shorter than you and I find a lot of my clothes are too big.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 15, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Masculinity doesn't need to be redefined by society and the so-called "toxic" traditional psychological pillars of the typical masculine profile aren't inherently negative. Outwardly-projected aggression, suppression of emotions, stubbornness, and a temporary disregard for one's own wellbeing (as well as a disregard for the opinions and feelings of others) are all behaviors that can be properly leveraged by any man to achieve long-term or short-term goals.
> 
> Instead of trying to radically reengineer them as part of some nefarious sociopolitical agenda, teach them how to best utilize their masculine energy for their own betterment.



I am surprised you consider some of these traits masculine. Being aggressive, stubborn or ignoring other people's feelings are things I would regard as childish behaviour.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I am surprised you consider some of these traits masculine. Being aggressive, stubborn or ignoring other people's feelings are things I would regard as childish behaviour.


That just sounds like the most negative way you could possibly interpret all these traits. Aggressivity is not always a bad thing. Believing in your abilities is not always a bad thing. Not drowning in your feelings (that's what ASTA said btw, not other people's feelings. Not sure why you felt the need to misquote that) is not always a bad thing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> That just sounds like the most negative way you could possibly interpret all these traits. Aggressivity is not always a bad thing. Believing in your abilities is not always a bad thing. Not drowning in your feelings (that's what ASTA said btw, not other people's feelings. Not sure why you felt the need to misquote that) is not always a bad thing.



'as well as disregard for the opinions and feelings of others,' 

Nobody here is disregarding my opinion of course; you're all responding to it. :} 

Anyway, a reality check. When the notion that men must be aggressive or emotionally closed books is criticised, I think people are talking about hazing, the causes of male suicide, office bullying, getting offended and wanting to punch somebody. 

I don't think anybody is arguing- as Fawkles seems to imply they are- that self defence is incompatible with being manly.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 15, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Diversity quotas for employment should be abolished, and 'blind hiring' should instead be used to ensure a meritocracy-based approach to employment is the norm.


So what you’re saying is that we should hire more women and minorities and stop coddling white males? After all, if it turns out that one of the chief determining factors for success in hiring is “White Male” (to the point that there are studies which suggest in cases of identical qualifications for a black man with a clean record, and a white man with a criminal one, it’s the latter who’s more likely to be called back first), that’d suggest we should implement more merit-based hiring practices.

... Unless, of course, that’s what somebody means by “merit” (white male). But I’m sure the responses to the idea “White Men dominate high-level positions based not off merit but socio-economic inertia” and “Merit plays less a role in hiring than a suitably white sounding name”, in a thread about Unpopular opinions, won’t have anyone even vaguely infer that.


fawlkes said:


> You want to talk about male suicide? Perhaps take a look into the arguments that are made without mention of 'Toxic masculinity'.


I mean, I guess “Ignore the APA when it comes to psychological and social causes that may influence male suicide rates” counts as unpopular!


----------



## Attaman (Dec 15, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> ...You have to be making fun here, right? You can't honestly be being serious in your reply here...
> 
> Job notices that guarantee interviews to women or BAME persons are more common nowadays.


Yes, which means that moving towards a merit based hiring system we should see less white males hired based on their “white male” qualification, and - as specifically highlighted in the CEO thing - sex / gender / racial et al minorities hired at higher rates now that they no longer need higher qualifications than white male peers to get their foot in the door. That if we remove such information we should, by requisite, see less white males hired and more non- demographics getting to the interview / hiring stage.

Glad you agree


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Diversity quotas for employment should be abolished, and 'blind hiring' should instead be used to ensure a meritocracy-based approach to employment is the norm.


"You didn't get this job because you're the best, you got this job because of an intrinsic characteristic you can't do anything about."

Ever heard of the term "soft bigotry of low expectations"?


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

(semi) Unpopular opinion: Don't force yourself to be traditionally masculine all the time, you are only damaging yourself for practically no gain. Bottling up your emotions is NOT healthy in the slightest, and will only make things worse. Being aggressive when the time calls for it like if you are being attacked, is good and all, but if you are just always generally aggressive and mean, no one will want to be friends with you. If you feel like you can't make friends for whatever reason, try opening up to people (it doesn't make you any "less of a man"). When people talk about toxic masculinity, they don't want to make everyone feminine, they want to get rid of the suppression of emotions and the bullying for being "girly". I'm afraid of dressing feminine around other people for that reason. Sorry for the long rant, I guess. </rant>


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

...oh, to add on to my last post, if you make fun of a guy for not being masculine enough, you are a walking asshole, not a man.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Here's my incredibly unpopular opinion, especially in the Divided States, the straight white and/or masculine man is a decreasing demographic that is not held in high regards by many of the population who love their neon-dyed hairstyle who also happen to be largely white, and it's not just "toxic masculinity" affecting that notion, but "putting the man down for his sins", and having double standards, reversing to the same kind standards of prejudice they claim to be against to pretend to get "equal", or lowkey just to be vengeful.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

...and again, another addendum to my post (it's so early...), when people refer to toxic masculinity, they aren't talking about the more harmless aspects of masculinity. If you wanna lift weights at the gym and be super athletic? Go for it! In fact, that's super healthy and good for you. But you *can* do that without being toxic to other people.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> ...and again, another addendum to my post (it's so early...), when people refer to toxic masculinity, they aren't talking about the more harmless aspects of masculinity. If you wanna lift weights at the gym and be super athletic? Go for it! In fact, that's super healthy and good for you. But you *can* do that without being toxic to other people.


And anybody can do that, but toxic masculinity is such a weird term, because I would say there's a "toxic femininity" trying to get equal on some of those negative traits as well as reinstating them for themselves as justified ones, intentionally, or flat out just being hypocritical. I don't think we can talk about that, because hatred for men just in the biological sense is an increasing phenomena, so academia won't discuss the toxic side of femininity, unfortunately. It's however fortunate that not everyone thinks like this, yet, but reverse prejudice is on the rise, and it's being sugarcoated to justify it.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> And anybody can do that, but toxic masculinity is such a weird term, because I would say there's a "toxic femininity" trying to get equal on some of those negative traits as well as reinstating them for themselves as justified ones, intentionally, or flat out just being hypocritical. I don't think we can talk about that, because hatred for men just in the biological sense is an increasing phenomena, so academia won't discuss the toxic side of femininity, unfortunately. It's however fortunate that not everyone thinks like this, yet, but reverse prejudice is on the rise, and it's being sugarcoated to justify it.


And what would this toxic femininity be?


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Here's my incredibly unpopular opinion, especially in the Divided States, the straight white and/or masculine man is a decreasing demographic that is not held in high regards by many of the population who love their neon-dyed hairstyle who also happen to be largely white, and it's not just "toxic masculinity" affecting that notion, but "putting the man down for his sins", and having double standards, reversing to the same kind standards of prejudice they claim to be against to pretend to get "equal", or lowkey just to be vengeful.




Unpopular opinion? There is no reason to hold straight white men in high regard. This is of course due to the wording above implying they had been and are no longer and that those traits alone should net them high regards.


----------



## Kharne (Dec 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> I'm 183cm and I have no issues finding clothes that fit.


Well 183cm is 6' and that fits into the "5'8 _TO _6'2' 
lol


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 15, 2020)

Bath towel racks aren't for towels, that is an "Oh shit-" bar for pulling yourself out without slippage.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 15, 2020)

Inb4 Papa luffy shuts us down again...


----------



## Kharne (Dec 15, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> And what about this common feeling nowadays that Straight White Men are hated in certain circles for simply being Straight White Men?


Tbf most circles of people hate another specific type of person. That's just how a large majority of humans work
Not saying everyone is that way and not saying it's ok, but really it's much more common for a general hate of a certain group, not just "straight white men"


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> And what would this toxic femininity be?


We can start with fourth-wave feminism, it's adherents, and lies to be equal to men by using "said negative traits" rampantly, turning into their own usable fashion, and using them against men.


fawlkes said:


> And what about this common feeling nowadays that Straight White Men are hated in certain circles for simply being Straight White Men?


This is probably why I defend my kind, excluding the straight part I guess, but I see it as an attack on men in general, by some other men, women, and people who no longer want to be men.


----------



## Simo (Dec 15, 2020)

This thread (and others of a similar ilk in general discussions) has become as bad or worse than the old politics section. It's all the same things, just without any overly specific examples being used in the so-called arguments, that might get things shut down. It's the same old culture wars BS, just without naming the sides, political parties or key figures.

I actually hope they bring the politics section back, so that it can act as a 'forum diaper' and contain all this shit there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 15, 2020)

Most of this page is just internet weirdo politics now. 

The stuff that the forum is meant not to be over-run with.



fawlkes said:


> Thanks for spelling my name wrong...



Just a typo, mate.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Let's bring the monkeyservative in here, so he can screen these posts for archival reasons, so in 8 months from now, can take snippets and use them to say I hate women. XD


----------



## Kharne (Dec 15, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Are you sure about that? Plenty of opinions disregarded in this day and age because the writer/commenter is a 'straight while male'... Twitter is a cesspool, but you can't be blind to the fact that it's quite common on there to hate one of or all of those traits.


Online*
It's a VERY loud minority. I haven't met a single person irl who acts like that and no one I know irl knows someone who does that.

I think it's toxic af to say shit like "I fucking hate all cis straight white men because" and I wish it'd stop at least being considered normal to hate on people for not being the way someone wants them, but it's pretty much only online and mostly on twitter. That's why I don't have a twitter lol

Also, I'm not here to argue (not saying you're arguing, this is a general message to everyone) so Imma hop off this thread for a bit, good day everyone!


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Ah yes, because saying "dude, just be kind to people and open up and you'll have a much better chance at making friends" is an attack on all men


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Are you sure about that? Plenty of opinions disregarded in this day and age because the writer/commenter is a 'straight while male'... Twitter is a cesspool, but you can't be blind to the fact that it's quite common on there to hate one of or all of those traits.


Probably because their “opinion” is garbage and shouldn’t be taken seriously like Jordan Peterson or Ben Shapiro or Crowder or Prager Kirk or the Trumps etc etc.,




Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> We can start with fourth-wave feminism, it's adherents, and lies to be equal to men by using "said negative traits" rampantly, turning into their own usable fashion, and using them against men.
> 
> This is probably why I defend my kind, excluding the straight part I guess, but I see it as an attack on men in general, by some other men, women, and people who no longer want to be men.


Pro Tip: if they “no longer want to be men” chances are they weren’t men in the first place and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Most of this page is just internet weirdo politics now.
> 
> The stuff that the forum is meant not to be over-run with.
> 
> ...


I agree, it's pretty fucking annoying to do with people I'll never associate with, but have to try to share a platform with anyway, but they're saying the same thing about my kind, so touché.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Maybe quote who you are responding to with that comment? I wouldn't think it was in response to any of mine.


My bad, it's somewhat general but directed at Lupus


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Pro Tip: if they “no longer want to be men” chances are they weren’t men in the first place and there is nothing wrong with that.


Then the term "transitioning" should be abolished, and as a gender status?


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 15, 2020)

Unpopular Opinion: Derailment of a fun thread to spit passive aggressiveness is unbecoming of us.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Then the term "transitioning" should be abolished, and as a status?


There is still a social transition these days especially as people try to keep reinforcing a gender binary?
But as they as themselves weren’t men to begin with is the point.

want to change that stop trying to draw lines on a gender binary and accept and regard people as they are he/him she/her they/them xe/xir fae/faer it/its etc~


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Semi-unpopular opinion: Bring back the political section, since all this shit is just going to dump here and in the wrong places instead of there.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> There is still a social transition these days especially as people try to keep reinforcing a gender binary?
> But as they as themselves weren’t men to begin with is the point.
> 
> want to change that stop trying to draw lines on a gender binary and accept and regard people as they are he/him she/her they/them xe/xir fae/faer it/its etc~


There is still a gender binary for cis people, but you just flat out admitted to other trans people, their "trans" identity is invalid.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 15, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> I'm a plainly average 5'10'', fairly average in all ways. I'm pretty comfy getting clothing, shoes and the like without issues. Because you're all apparently gnomes, or Slenderman's siblings...


The only problem I have is shoes, I'm borderline between kids and adults. I occasionally have to go to building sites to consult and finding size 6.5 toecaps is difficult.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> There is still a gender binary for cis people, but you just flat out admitted to other trans people, their "trans" identity is invalid.


But I didn’t? I stated that it is valid as they are who they are.
That you to say they no longer want to be “men” is false as they weren’t to begin with.
And cool for the cis but like they lose absolutely nothing if people stop trying to hardline a gender binary and accept and regard others as their genders as well. So like yeah nice job?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Thinking the world revolves around you = Narcissistic.



Welcome to the reason why hippies and the trophy generation are to blame.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 15, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> Yeah, but making your own loincloth doesn't count.
> 
> Though, to be fair, I'm not much shorter than you and I find a lot of my clothes are too big.


I'm 5'7" and 160lbs (still losing weight, should end up 20lbs less) and sit right on the border between adults and youth sizes (28" waist) 

I find anything loose cut looks silly on me so tend to go for slim or skinny cut, so people just assume I'm further away than I am


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I am surprised you consider some of these traits masculine. Being aggressive, stubborn or ignoring other people's feelings are things I would regard as childish behaviour.



Females do that too, but the first two traits are considered dominant masculinity. Ironically enough, the first two traits make you a good leader, the last not so much.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 15, 2020)

It is always the same people who just can't let go, and absolutely must at all costs have the last word.

You are disregarding the fun and enjoyment of other people because you just can't learn to drop it and take it to DMs. Oh, that's right, no one else would be involved in your DMs besides the one person you want to disagree with.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Unpopular Opinion: Would wear a catmaid outfit on camera on a zoom meeting if we didn't have to do the math final


----------



## Attaman (Dec 15, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> You seem to be targeting a specific group for attack in your responses here.


... Attack? I have echoed what you said: Make merit a chief hiring factor. Have a hundred resumes of the same level of qualification be determined by a dart throw, instead of defaulting to the most white male sounding name. Isn’t that - fair quality-based hiring with no bias - what you wanted? Let alone, as again exemplified by the CEO study, how promotions based off merit versus connections or socio-economic favoritism would lead to more diversity in upper echelons of businesses.

I fail to see what the controversy of this agreement is? At least, unless you either meant something different by merit... or merit was not actually important to you?



fawlkes said:


> Why are you being not only racist, but sexist too? If 100 people go for a job and the best qualified out of them is a white male, they should get the job, yes?


Why did you default to the white male being better qualified? Especially when the examples I have were of people either needing to work harder to overcome a white male peer’s go-to, or of utterly identical resumes barring name? 

Again: If we did blind hires based solely off qualifications, statistics point towards higher call-back, hire rates, and promotions to non-white male groups. Where is the “if a white male is better qualified” coming from? One might almost think one was making quality judgements based off race, sex, et al instead of given information...



fawlkes said:


> If a company gives out five interviews, but they are _required _to interview BAME persons, this could result in a qualified candidate being excluded from the process... how is that any form of justice?


I have provided scientific citations that minorities et al tend to be overlooked. Fair being fair, would you happen to have some credible studies which suggest that quotas are used specifically to hire under-qualified persons (instead of forcing companies to pretend to be proportional in their hire / promotion rates)?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Unpopular Opinion: Would wear a catmaid outfit on camera on a zoom meeting if we didn't have to do the math final



Neko kawaii desu nyah!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2020)

Oo boi, it's true that left-wing racism is unpopular but please; we should step away from this mutant rabid hornet nest for now. We can come back at it a bit later once it's cooled off a little.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Neko kawaii desu nyah!


*neko-chan wa kawaii desu. Nya!

Learn grammar, noob


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Semi-unpopular opinion: Bring back the political section, since all this shit is just going to dump here and in the wrong places instead of there.


I kinda feel like we'd just be going in circles
Mods would still have to mod a thread like this, which isn't supposed to belong there. Might end up increasing the burden and the visible destruction around the town as well


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *neko-chan wa kawaii desu. Nya!
> 
> Learn grammar, noob



Sorry, I don't speak weeb. Only English, Spanish, Italian, and German.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Oo boi, it's true that left-wing racism is unpopular but please; we should step away from this mutant rabid hornet nest for now. We can come back at it a bit later once it's cooled off a little.


There's a blue-pilled pandemic, and it's a "well, if you can't beat them might as well join them" mentality for people who used to be cool and chilled out, cool to talk to about anything, with no fucks given or bursting out like a Karen when someone says something even slightly offhanded.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Sorry, I don't speak weeb. Only English, Spanish, Italian, and German.


この馬鹿をみてください。ｗ

Japanese is fun to learn because it's so different from the germanic and romance languages. Maybe give it a try? :3


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> I kinda feel like we'd just be going in circles
> Mods would still have to mod a thread like this, which isn't supposed to belong there. Might end up increasing the burden and the visible destruction around the town as well


Yeah but we'd have a dumpster, and not a street to litter in.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> この馬鹿をみてください。ｗ



Hable de Espanol? Parlo di Italanio? Sprechen die Deutsch?


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2020)

oh dear.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Hable de Espanol? Parlo di Italanio? Sprechen die Deutsch?


いいえ。私は日本語と英語を話します。


----------



## inkbloom (Dec 15, 2020)

The golden rule isn't meant to be a two way street. 
"treat others how you would want to be treated" is just that. Treat others how you would like them to treat you, not how they are treating you now. Even if someone is being mean, that doesn't give you free reign to be mean back. 
Always be kind. It's something we see too little of today.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> いいえ。私は日本語と英語を話します。



_*DER MENSCH IST BOSE!*_


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> _*DER MENSCH IST BOSE!*_


get a load of this baka, heh


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> get a load of this baka, heh



Unpopular opinion:  If someone doesn't know Jojo, then someone doesn't know culture.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Unpopular Opinion: There are not that many Japanese speakers and I hate it, I can't practice my speaking or listening, I am even worse at listening. Oh and kanji can die. A painful death.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

inkbloom said:


> The golden rule isn't meant to be a two way street.
> "treat others how you would want to be treated" is just that. Treat others how you would like them to treat you, not how they are treating you now. Even if someone is being mean, that doesn't give you free reign to be mean back.
> Always be kind. It's something we see too little of today.


I disagree, and I don't expect people I don't click and vise versa to have equal treatment, or as I want to be treated, because it's simply not possible, nobody should let their guard down.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Unpopular Opinion: There are not that many Japanese speakers and I hate it, I can't practice my speaking or listening, I am even worse at listening. Oh and kanji can die. A painful death.



I mostly talk to Europeans all day.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I mostly talk to Europeans all day.


Oh, and Japanese is way harder than European languages for a native English speaker like myself... The grammar is so different, and having to learn 1000s of individual kanji and two alphabets with 40+ characters is not fun... Yet I still try!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

People who call me/my kind a nazi, a "this" or "that", and threaten my existence metaphorically and literally with underhanded threats and motives, are going to get a bite out of me. Fuck bending over for others.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2020)

People who haven't read both Plato and Seneca in their respective original shouldn't be allowed to discuss politics or hold political office.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> People who haven't read both Plato and Seneca in their respective original shouldn't be allowed to discuss politics or hold political office.


Im gonna break the laws and talk about politics with my friends who also definitely haven't read that. I don't got a big enough brain ._.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Oh, and Japanese is way harder than European languages for a native English speaker like myself... The grammar is so different, and having to learn 1000s of individual kanji and two alphabets with 40+ characters is not fun... Yet I still try!



Utterly useless language where I live, mostly you need to know Spanish which I do. There was that Japanese company my mother worked for, but they mostly learn English. I talk to a lot of people from central and south America, plus Europeans on a daily basis. Japanese people on the internet tend to be withdrawn, I've talked to them but they're not up for much of a conversation.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I mostly talk to Europeans all day.


*raises hand,  I mean, paw*

Can I join the club?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> *raises hand,  I mean, paw*
> 
> Can I join the club?



You want to join my discord server?


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Im gonna break the laws and talk about politics with my friends who also definitely haven't read that. I don't got a big enough brain ._.



Imagine how much more peaceful life would be if only students of humanities were allowed to talk politics.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You want to join my discord server?


Hmmm..

Meh, why not.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> People who haven't read both Plato and Seneca in their respective original shouldn't be allowed to discuss politics or hold political office.


You want to restrict political opinions to only people who are able to read and understand ancient Greek and are familiar with two authors from the same region? that's the most elitist thing I've read all day and I'm honestly glad it's an unpopular opinion


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> trust me, I know the germans.


Do you? This calls for war!


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Utterly useless language where I live, mostly you need to know Spanish which I do. There was that Japanese company my mother worked for, but they mostly learn English. I talk to a lot of people from central and south America, plus Europeans on a daily basis. Japanese people on the internet tend to be withdrawn, I've talked to them but they're not up for much of a conversation.


TBH where I'm from you only need to know English and you don't even need to speak it well. Besides, I don't think any language is useless, even if no one speaks it where you live. Learning a language reduces the risk of dementia and other mental illnesses later on and is basically lifting weights for your brain.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You want to restrict political opinions to only people who are able to read and understand ancient Greek and are familiar with two authors from the same region? that's the most elitist thing I've read all day and I'm honestly glad it's an unpopular opinion


I'm willing to budge on this and include cicero and sokrates. 



ClumsyWitch said:


> Do you? This calls for war!


_the germans are here._


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> TBH where I'm from you only need to know English and you don't even need to speak it well. Besides, I don't think any language is useless, even if no one speaks it where you live. Learning a language reduces the risk of dementia and other mental illnesses later on and is basically lifting weights for your brain.



I get that, but as far as practical on an every day basis. Like demography's of people. The one language I'll never get, ironically it's French.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm willing to budge on this and include cicero and sokrates.
> 
> 
> _the germans are here._



_*DAS BLITZKRIEG! *_


----------



## inkbloom (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I disagree, and I don't expect people I don't click and vise versa to have equal treatment, or as I want to be treated, because it's simply not possible, nobody should let their guard down.


I don't think equal treatment is possible either, but I do think you can be kind without being weak or putting yourself in danger. 
If you'd want people who take offense to what you say to just not engage with you, then you should not engage with people who offend you. Or if you'd want someone to listen to you and try to see your side of things, you should try to see theirs even if you don't agree. Being kind doesn't mean baking your enemies pies or trying to befriend everyone. Sometimes it's just setting and respecting boundaries. 

But I did put this in the unpopular opinions thread for a reason.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Unpopular opinion:  If someone doesn't know Jojo, then someone doesn't know culture.


JoJo is retarded. That's my unpopular opinion for the day~


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> JoJo is retarded. That's my unpopular opinion for the day~


*gasps*

Gotta agree partially. JoJo is overrated. Good music though.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

inkbloom said:


> Being kind doesn't mean baking your enemies pies or trying to befriend everyone.


It seems awfully like that's the case these days.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> JoJo is retarded. That's my unpopular opinion for the day~



*ROAAAAD ROLLLERRRRR DA!!!!* 









						Stardust Crusaders - ROAD ROLLER DA! [BD 1080p] GIF by cobaltstar_ | Gfycat
					

Watch and share Stardust Crusaders - ROAD ROLLER DA! [BD 1080p] GIFs by cobaltstar_ on Gfycat




					gfycat.com


----------



## inkbloom (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> It seems awfully like that's the case these days.


Well, I can only speak to my own interpretation. 
It's unreasonable to be friends with everyone. Sometimes as you said the vibes just do not match. But I do not think that the actions of others should be used as an excuse or incentive to be cruel in turn. Empathy and kindness can go a long way to making a more pleasant existence.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Unpopular opinion?
> The cis white male really tries to grasp at anything they see as being negative towards them or not including them to spin as a negative against them to try and cry that they’re victims. Example: how they love to scream all lives matter when people say Black Lives Matter.
> 
> This is rather funny tbh because in places like the USA they have the most opportunity granted to them and statistically privileged history where they have benefited from oppressing everyone else in the country.
> ...



>Implying there are not black cis conservatives.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> >Implying there are not black cis conservatives.


Where was I talking about conservatives? Lol like what?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Sorry, I don't speak weeb. Only English, Spanish, Italian, *and German.*
> 
> Sprechen die Deutsch?
> 
> ...


Sprechen sie Deutsch? (It's "sie", not "die"/Sie lernen wahrscheinlich mehr als du.)
Der Mensch ist Böse! (Böse not Bose. The former utilises an Umlaut, the latter is a company for sound systems.)
Der Blitzkrieg! (Blitzkrieg is masculine, not neutral.)

You know, that's quite a lot of grammatical mistakes for someone who "speaks German".
My unpopular opinion is that you shouldn't state to speak a language if you can't formulate one sentence without making at least error in it.
I try to learn a new language myself but I'm far from confidently stating that I can speak it, let alone boast about talking to native speakers all the time.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Sprechen sie Deutsch? (It's "sie", not "die".)
> Der Mensch ist Böse! (Böse not Bose. The former utilises an Umlaut, the latter is a company for sound systems.)
> Der Blitzkrieg! (Blitzkrieg is masculine, not neutral.)
> 
> ...



Did I ever say "I am fluent in German" No. I learned from an Austrian who's a bit of a jackass and from watching movies and speaking with people on DA. German is actually my least fluent of the three other languages I know. I mostly know Spanish and I use what I know about Spanish to learn Italian. I had Spanish classes, but not German. Sue me.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

inkbloom said:


> Empathy and kindness can go a long way to making a more pleasant existence.


I consider it letting your guard down if you try to empathize with some people always holding a knife behind their backs. What worth comes out of it?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Did I ever say "I am fluent in German" No. I learned from an Austrian who's a bit of a jackass and from watching movies and speaking with people on DA. German is actually my least fluent of the three other languages I know. I mostly know Spanish and I use what I know about Spanish to learn Italian. I had Spanish classes, but not German. Sue me.


I'm pretty sure that learning German from an Austrian should break a law somewhere, it's outright criminal to do so.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I'm pretty sure that learning German from an Austrian should break a law somewhere, it's outright criminal to do so.



He was the closest thing to actually learning the language back in 2014. But no, I actually have a background in Spanish which I'm using to learn Italian, and I have an Italian amico.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 15, 2020)

Unpopular opinion. 

I think waffles are inferior to pancakes. 

_Change my mind._


----------



## inkbloom (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I consider it letting your guard down if you try to empathize with some people always holding a knife behind their backs. What worth comes out of it?


I just think it's good to try to understand why people think and say and do the things that they do. Sometimes those reasons won't be very good, not everyone has reasonable motives, but understanding what those motives are can actually do a lot to help you deal with the situation in a way that resolves things rather than exacerbate them. I can't speak to actual instances of physical violence, but I can definitely see how on these forums a little empathy could have resulted in a lot fewer fires which is something I think we could all get behind.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I'm pretty sure that learning German from an Austrian should break a law somewhere, it's outright criminal to do so.



them mountain germans at it again.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Unpopular opinion.
> 
> I think waffles are inferior to pancakes.
> 
> _Change my mind._



*HERESY!!!





*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> them mountain germans at it again.



He actually lives in Vienna.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You started to go on about how people of the African American community are no suddenly all part of your snowflake narrative, here's a fun fact from someone who lives in Georgia: There are a LOT of conservative African Americans, as well as wealthy and successful African Americans who lean conservative.


Uhhh what?
Like what are you going on about now? I was talking about the BLM movement in the capacity that when people say that it’s cis white men why cry out as they pee their pants “all lives matter” as an attempt to counter the movement as they do to any movement that isn’t centered around cis white men.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Unpopular opinion.
> 
> I think waffles are inferior to pancakes.
> 
> _Change my mind._


Waffles = GERD

Pancakes = tiredness and bloating.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> He actually lives in Vienna.


it's all mountain germany, even vienna.



Lucyfur said:


> Uhhh what?
> Like what are you going on about now? I was talking about the BLM movement in the capacity that when people say that it’s cis white men why cry out as they pee their pants “all lives matter” as an attempt to counter the movement as they do to any movement that isn’t centered around cis white men.


I mean, you're being a bit _very _sweeping here in your judgement.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *HERESY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahaah! Well, my unworthy opinion still stands!

_*Pancakes rule the world*_


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Uhhh what?
> Like what are you going on about now? I was talking about the BLM movement in the capacity that when people say that it’s cis white men why cry out as they pee their pants “all lives matter” as an attempt to counter the movement as they do to any movement that isn’t centered around cis white men.



You have a very odd fascination with piss. You've posted about urination for like, several posts now.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Waffles = GERD
> 
> Pancakes = tiredness and bloating.


Waffles=0

Pancakes=1


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> it's all mountain germany, even vienna.
> 
> 
> I mean, you're being a bit _very _sweeping here in your judgement.



He's still a city slicker as far as I'm concerned, but hey.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Waffles=0
> 
> Pancakes=1



A follower of Nurgle I see.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> A follower of Nurgle I see.


A follower of who? Pardon me, I'm an uncultured ferret.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> it's all mountain germany, even vienna.
> 
> 
> I mean, you're being a bit _very _sweeping here in your judgement.


Sorry if I state certain details suddenly I’m political about it so instead I’ll just make sweeping generalizations about the cis white male.
Would you prefer I clarify that the ones I speak of are on average the type who wear these red hats that don’t know how counting works and treat certain figures in positions of power as if they are deities?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> A follower of who? Pardon me, I'm an uncultured ferret.



You mentioned bloatedness:


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Sorry if I state certain details suddenly I’m political about it so instead I’ll just make sweeping generalizations about the cis white male.
> Would you prefer I clarify that the ones I speak of are on average the type who wear these red hats that don’t know how counting works and treat certain figures in positions of power as if they are deities?



Making sweeping generalisations about any group whatsoever is always a dick move, regardless what your doing or where you stand politically.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You mentioned bloatedness:
> View attachment 96484


Ah, that was Lupus!


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Making sweeping generalisations about any group whatsoever is always a dick move, regardless what your doing or where you stand politically.


I am saying that if I mention a political group and politics as the point I suddenly am in bad Yeen jail for rules in that scope.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Ah, that was Lupus!



That is Grandfather Nurgle. Plagues for the Plaguefather!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> That is Grandfather Nurgle. Plagues for the Plaguefather! View attachment 96485


Good gawd. I didn't bring enough repellent for all that...


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

The Blood god is the only one worth the effort.. SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Making sweeping generalisations about any group whatsoever is always a dick move, regardless what your doing or where you stand politically.


How about jokes?


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> How about jokes?


I don't think you appreciate my humor.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> The Blood god is the only one worth the effort.. SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!!



Chill bro, Nurgle is love, Nurgle is life.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I don't think you appreciate my humor.


..Germans have humour?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 15, 2020)

Any screw is self tapping if you try hard enough.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Chill bro, Nurgle is love, Nurgle is life.


No. RAAAAAAAAAAWR!!!!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> No. RAAAAAAAAAAWR!!!!



Oh goodie, I get to use this:


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I don't think you appreciate my humor.


Huh?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> ..Germans have humour?


Germans are the most bland white people in the world imo, their cuisine tells you a lot, but they're supposed to have some really good beer, unless that's all there is.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> The Blood god is the only one worth the effort.. SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> View attachment 96489



Aren't they too cisgendered for you?


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> View attachment 96489


Put that Bolter down young lady!


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> ..Germans have humour?


It's incredibly rude to compare me with a german, get out.

I've taken offense now and we must duel.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Put that Bolter down young lady!


Never!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> It's incredibly rude to compare me with a german, get out.
> 
> I've taken offense now and we must duel.


*gasps*

Fine. But I get to choose weapon and location. And attire.. :V


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Never!


Pretty please?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

We can all agree: Fuck the Tau and fuck the space elves.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Pretty please?


Okay~


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> We can all agree: Fuck the Tau and fuck the space elves.


You mean the best around?


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> *gasps*
> 
> Fine. But I get to choose weapon and location. And attire.. :V



This is acceptable.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Unpopular opinion. I liked the old marines over the Primaris.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> You mean the best around?



You mean weebs who can't melee worth a damn and are fun to make their brains explode with my psychic powers? 

DA ORKZ IZ DA BEST YA GIT.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Unpopular opinion. I liked the old marines over the Primaris.



Ironically some primaris came into my possession by sheer luck.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

The Germans may have been the most shitty in WWII 1st to the Soviet Union, but they had the best apparel, especially the boots, while the Russians had the coolest aircrafts.

We, the Americans, had the best military overall.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> The Germans may have been the most shitty in WWII 1st to the Soviet Union, but they had the best apparel, especially the boots, while the Russians had the coolest aircrafts.
> 
> We, the Americans, had the best military overall.



Glorious Finnish farmer master army.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Glorious Finnish farmer master army.


What?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> What?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Germans are the most bland white people in the world imo, their cuisine tells you a lot, but they're supposed to have some really good beer, unless that's all there is.


Black forest is my favorite cake, I wish I could have a large black forest cake right now


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 15, 2020)

The Finn's KDR against the Soviets in the Winter War was insane. Especially considering that they had barely any armour or air force.


----------



## Punji (Dec 15, 2020)

People don't hold themselves to their own ideals.

Politics, morality, work ethic, religion, anything and everything.

People are quick to praise a belief, behaviour, or social/cultural identity without ever upholding it themselves.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Punji said:


> People don't hold themselves to their own ideals.
> 
> Politics, morality, work ethic, religion, anything and everything.
> 
> People are quick to praise a belief, behaviour, or social/cultural identity without ever upholding it themselves.



That's true, then again that is human nature.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> This is acceptable.


Very well. 

I will let you choose a weapon among these choices:
Spoon
Teacup
A log that is too heavy to move anyway
A really weird and creepy yoyo with some green goo on it
Your hands, but can only be used to tickle with or you will automatically forfeit the duel

Choice of attire:
French maid with the cutest and frilliest thighhighs imaginable
Count Dracula with a too big moustache
Caesar in his... army outfit. All with the longest skirt in all of Greece, I can assure you 
Abraham Lincoln but with a top hat that is way too big

Location will be my apartment. Whether I leave the furniture around as obstacles or clear it out for our duel I will leave as a surprise.

Potential lose conditions:
Someone forfeits
Someone laughs too hard
Someone annoys the asshole neighbor across the hallway
????
You get a text message from someone else


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Punji said:


> People don't hold themselves to their own ideals.
> 
> Politics, morality, work ethic, religion, anything and everything.
> 
> People are quick to praise a belief, behaviour, or social/cultural identity without ever upholding it themselves.


I hate when people tell you to pray harder, like God is deaf or some shit instead of having a little compassion on a human to human level.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Very well.
> 
> I will let you choose a weapon among these choices:
> Spoon
> ...


I shall consult my experts on spoons and frilly maid outfits and then this shall be done.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 15, 2020)

The Spork doesn't get the respect it deserves.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> We, the Americans, had the best military overall.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> The Spork doesn't get the respect it deserves.


I would respect it more if they supplied more that don't break.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


>



*Suddenly a horde or ravenous emus comes to overrun their position.*


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I would respect it more if they supplied more that don't break.



They need to make metal ones.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Norwegians and South Americans make the best black metal.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *Suddenly a horde or ravenous emus comes to overrun their position.*


Nothing we haven't dealt with already!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Nothing we haven't dealt with already!



Tell that to the Australians.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

People who feel superior for reading manga are egotistical elitist dickwads.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> People who feel superior for reading manga are egotistical elitist dickwads.



It's compensating for lack of useful social attributes. Same with neckbeards.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> ..Germans have humour?


No, but don't tell them. Remember what happened last time....


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> People who feel superior for reading manga are egotistical elitist dickwads.


Make that a large percentage of anime fans and weeaboos in general.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


>



Doctor Who


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

I can't say much, because I'm an elitist dickwad metal fan.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I shall consult my experts on spoons and frilly maid outfits and then this shall be done.


Good choice. I wanted the French maid and the spoon myself, but honour dictates I am to choose after you. 

I shall meet you with my tickle hands in my Caesar outfit!

.....Wait. Am I not supposed to wear anything under this skirt??


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Good choice. I wanted the French maid and the spoon myself, but honour dictates I am to choose after you.
> 
> I shall meet you with my tickle hands in my Caesar outfit!
> 
> .....Wait. Am I not supposed to wear anything under this skirt??


This shall be answered with a corrective bapping.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> This shall be answered with a corrective bapping.


..I have questions now. :<

Wait. Can you fix my inability to pronounce sixth? That'd be neat. =w=


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

-Cheerleads at the sidelines in maid uniform-


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 15, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Unpopular opinion.
> 
> I think waffles are inferior to pancakes.
> 
> _Change my mind._


I'll raise you one

French toast is better than either of those two.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 15, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'll raise you one
> 
> French toast is better than either of those two.


I almost forgot about that contender! But let's be honest!

_French toast is just different shaped waffles._


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'll raise you one
> 
> French toast is better than either of those two.



HA HA HA HA HA! No...


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'll raise you one
> 
> French toast is better than either of those two.


I am disappointed French toast have no Frenchies in it, the same way Italian salad have no spaghetti in it.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 15, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> I almost forgot about that contender! But let's be honest!
> 
> _French toast is just different shaped waffles._


It contains more egg and therefor protien, as well as more whole grain-ess >w>

It is healthier, and easier to make.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> It contains more egg and therefor protien, as well as more whole grain-ess >w>
> 
> It is healthier, and easier to make.



I just have scrambled eggs, or well any other protein. I live in the south, plenty of that around here.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Belgian waffles?


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Unpopular opinion but, I _can't _see my house from here. It's really bumming me out.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 15, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> It contains more egg and therefor protien, as well as more whole grain-ess >w>
> 
> It is healthier, and easier to make.


Alright, ya got me. French toast is indeed superior.

_But the pancake revolution will begin..._


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I just have scrambled eggs, or well any other protein. I live in the south, plenty of that around here.


I live in the South too, Arkansas specifically. It's so Southern down here we use cinnamon and marshmallows with our sweet potatoes.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I live in the South too, Arkansas specifically. It's so southern down here we use cinnamon and marshmallows with our sweet potatoes.



Georgia, we burn marshmallows here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Unpopular opinion but, I _can't _see my house from here. It's really bumming me out.


_throws 14 werewolves at as a distraction_


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 15, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'll raise you one
> 
> French toast is better than either of those two.



The balls on this man.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I live in the South too, Arkansas specifically. It's so Southern down here we use cinnamon and marshmallows with our sweet potatoes.


Georgistan here, that's not unusual here. (Though I don't need much sweet potatoes myself.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Georgistan here, that's not unusual here. (Though I don't need much sweet potatoes myself.)



Hey, only Metro Atlanta is Georgistan, out in the countryside we're still good old Dixie.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Not Your Father's Root Beer is pretty good as a good desert malt type beverage.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

Tea is only good when cold.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Tea is only good when cold.



As someone from Georgia, that's true. It gets pretty hot most of the year here.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Cracker Barrel and Zaxby's sweet tea is the best.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> _throws 14 werewolves at as a distraction_


WHERE?


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Philistines!! Tea should be HOT with milk! And sugar to taste!


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Cracker Barrel and Zaxby's sweet tea is the best.


When it comes to tea, I prefer stuff more like Asian stuff like oolong or green. I'm just sad I don't live near somewhere that sells bubble tea. 

It's the best form of tea, if you ask me.


----------



## Punji (Dec 15, 2020)

Tea sucks.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Punji said:


> Tea sucks.



Enjoy your diabetes coke.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

Punji said:


> Tea sucks.


Coffee is a lot better indeed.

Good hot or cold.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 15, 2020)

I like my tea thrown into the harbor to rebel against British taxation


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Unpopular opinion?
Cold climates are better than warm climates. You can always put on more clothes but can only take off so much when it’s hot.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I like my tea thrown into the harbor to rebel against British taxation



I like my tea with ice and lemons.


----------



## Punji (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Enjoy your diabetes coke.


I don't drink soda anymore, but when I do, I drink rootbeer. 



Zerzehn said:


> Coffee is a lot better indeed.
> 
> Good hot or cold.


Coffee sucks too.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Philistines!! Tea should be HOT with milk! And sugar to taste!


A good chai black tea with a sprinkle of cinnamon and a dash of milk and honey makes me melt.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

Punji said:


> Coffee sucks too.


You are factually incorrect and I pity you.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> When it comes to tea, I prefer stuff more like Asian stuff like oolong or green. I'm just sad I don't live near somewhere that sells bubble tea.
> 
> It's the best form of tea, if you ask me.


Never tried oolong, but I like green tea when it's not shit.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Punji said:


> I don't drink soda anymore, but when I do,  drink rootbeer.
> 
> 
> Coffee sucks too.



>Drinks root beer.

>Not soda

Pick one.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Never tried oolong, but I like green tea when it's not shit.


What kind of green tea? Matcha? I'm a matcha guy myself.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

G7 3in1 Instant coffee is the best coffee hands down.
*Send opinion*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2020)

Diet swearing is annoying. "Frigging"? so bland. Either swear or don't swear


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I like my tea thrown into the harbor to rebel against British taxation


_Regally sips a tea cup full of coffee and remarks in an gratingly posh accent_ Quite so!


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Diet swearing is annoying. "Frigging"? so bland. Either swear or don't swear


fricking frick >:T


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> What kind of green tea? Matcha? I'm a matcha guy myself.


I haven't tried much, but prefer it over generic green tea, just need to find a vendor that doesn't charge an arm and a leg, but also good quality.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> _Regally sips a tea cup full of coffee and remarks in an gratingly posh accent_ Quite so!


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

linked opinions~~~
Cancel culture doesn’t exist
People in America have free speech 
Having free speech doesn’t free you from consequence of said speech


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> -Slips over the border from Canada and burns a few non essential government properties, like Trump's house-


*puts on a coat*

Don't catch a cold, dearie.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

A lot of cities people say are "crime ridden"are actually capable of being nice places. I know from experience (lived in Albuquerque after all) and don't let crime rates deter you...


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> *puts on a coat*
> 
> Don't catch a cold, dearie.


Thank's Hun~ But ya know, I have been here in the Nordics for some time now. -VIKING FLØØF!!!-


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Thank's Hun~ But ya know, I have been here in the Nordics for some time now. -VIKING FLØØF!!!-


Oh, right. Almost forgot..

*hands over an axe while sipping his Bailey's* =3=


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Thanks Sweetie~ Want to burn some US government property and pillage their shinies?



Join antiffa.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Unpopular Opinion: Normalize catboys and catgurls, I wanna be a catboyyyyyyyyy/catgurlllllllllll


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Join antiffa.


Don't need to. I abhor fascists already. Sort of bred into us.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh, right. Almost forgot..
> 
> *hands over an axe while sipping his Bailey's* =3=


You're all hat and no cattle, mister Duke of Limbs!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Don't need to. I abhor fascists already. Sort of bred into us.



Antiffa are the fascists.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Antiffa are the fascists.


The Anti-fascists are fascists... Lolwut.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Join antiffa.


That’s a Heckin boss advertisement for antifa UwU
Like that sounds boss as heck.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> The Anti-fascists are fascists... Lolwut.



If you believe that they're not fascists, just look at their fascist tactics. They love having their Krystalnachts.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Nononononoonoononon!!!!!
*politics alarm*

UHHHH CATGIRLS


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

Catgirls/boys are overrated.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> That’s a Heckin boss advertisement for antifa UwU
> Like that sounds boss as heck.



Sure, go waste your time and get arrested. Meanwhile, I'll just stay here and have a happy life without people burning my shit down because they're stupid.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Catgirls/boys are overrated.



Dog girls are nice, they'll let you pet them.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Thanks Sweetie~ Want to burn some US government property and pillage their shinies?


*kicks over a trash can*
*America sends Rambo and Chuck Norris*
"OH SHI-"


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Nononononoonoononon!!!!!
> *politics alarm*
> 
> UHHHH CATGIRLS


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Catgirls/boys are overrated.


what about otter guys/gals/non-binary pals? :3


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> *kicks over a trash can*
> *America sends Rambo and Chuck Norris*
> "OH SHI-"


-Picks up trashcan and puts trash back into it. Sets it on fire.- ODIN!!! 

-Summons the einherjer from Odin's halls-


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> what about otter guys/gals/non-binary pals? :3


Mustelids are best. I mean, my fursona is either part otter or linoone...


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> If you believe that they're not fascists, just look at their fascist tactics. They love having their Krystalnachts.


You make good jokes here cumrade


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Mustelids are best. I mean, my fursona is either part otter or linoone...


Yuss. I flip flop around between species but I love me some otters. I'm working on a totally not weeby japanese ottersona as I write this. I was trying to stick to the protogen, but I've changed quite a bit (see: genderfluid)


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

I think it has become an unpopular opinion to not inject politics in the unpopular opinions thread. Who saw that coming?


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I think it has become an unpopular opinion to not inject politics in the unpopular opinions thread. Who saw that coming?


Im trying to change the topiccc help me kimberrrr


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

And to think I was only pressing for a little honest Viking pillaging.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I think it has become an unpopular opinion to not inject politics in the unpopular opinions thread. Who saw that coming?



I'm fine with not talking about politics, until you try to push your beliefs on me because I have "wrongthink" or you presume the world should be in your viewpoint just because you heard it on CNN.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> And to think I was only pressing for a little honest Viking pillaging.


May I join your Viking pillaging? I'll bring fruit snacks for nomming :0c


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> May I join your Viking pillaging? I'll bring fruit snacks for nomming :0c


Yes!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> May I join your Viking pillaging? I'll bring fruit snacks for nomming :0c



*Laughs in French with crossbows.*


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *Laughs in French with crossbows.*


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> And to think I was only pressing for a little honest Viking pillaging.


...Is that implying there's such as thing as dishonest Viking pillaging? Like reverse pillaging?

*gives all the pillaged goods back to the pillaged*


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Im trying to change the topiccc help me kimberrrr


Femboys, Veestar. Let me preach the gospel of femboys.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *Laughs in French with crossbows.*


They gave the Vikings Normandy to stop them raiding. Crossbows be damned!  William of Normandy had Viking ancestry.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 96496



*Hon hon hon hon hon. *


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> They gave the Vikings Normandy to stop them raiding. Crossbows be damned!  William of Normandy had Viking ancestry.



Vikings were looking for pillage anyways.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I could show you plenty of examples of fascists tactics used by antiffa. Wrongthink is just new age collectivist fascism.


It’s just rich in comedic irony that someone would try and talk about fascist tactics is also the same person who has expressed their transphobic intent of not even garnering basic etiquette of using the correct pronouns for people and tried injecting biology in that selfsame topic even though they were incorrect in that stroke which is actually a fascist move itself like the fascists did send lgbt folk to camps and destroyed the research of the leading facility in that field as well.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Alfred Wessex was cooler than any Viking and I would have gladly accepted him as my senpai as to be noticed by.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

I unironically want one of these things. (Albeit in purple.)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> I unironically want one of these things. (Albeit in purple.)


I've seen some old people drive those around town before where I live. They look fun.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> I unironically want one of these things. (Albeit in purple.)


Unpopular Opinion: Put anime weeb and furry stickers on there UwU


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Unpopular Opinion: Put anime weeb and furry stickers on there UwU


Do JoJo stickers count?


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> I unironically want one of these things. (Albeit in purple.)


Toss some neon lights to detail it’s edges~


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Do JoJo stickers count?


Yuss


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Femboys, Veestar. Let me preach the gospel of femboys.


Thigh highs arm warmers boyfriend shirts and short skirts. 
these were the ingredients chosen to create the perfect UwU bean~


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Thigh highs arm warmers boyfriend shirts and short skirts.
> these were the ingredients chosen to create the perfect UwU bean~


Personally I am all for the humble modest look.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I will not glorify mental sickness that is only like 3.0% of the population. I am not "phobic", I am just my own free thinking individual who will never submit to groupthink. That isn't fascism, fascism is burning books, sending people they don't like to camps, censorship, beating is in public. That is true fascism, not people bowing down to your pathetic delusions just because you scream like a child because of pronouns. Oh, and AOC wants to send Trump supporters to camps, so yeah your own "allies" are wanting to preform Holocaust on us Trump supporters.


Lol yeah you’re denying science again because being trans isn’t a mental illness so like yeah your wrong and you obviously have an aversion of trans people which makes you transphobic so like LOL.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Lol yeah you’re denying science again because being trans isn’t a mental illness so like yeah your wrong and you obviously have an aversion of trans people which makes you transphobic so like LOL.



The science that the vast majority of people are male and female? Sure, keep spreading that sweet lie.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Thigh highs arm warmers boyfriend shirts and short skirts.
> these were the ingredients chosen to create the perfect UwU bean~


omg you are making me ANGY I CANT BUY THOSEEEEE

unpopular opinion: if being trans is a mental illness then I should be locked away at an asylum for the next millenia UwU


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> The science that the vast majority of people are male and female? Sure, keep spreading that sweet lie.


Lol vast majority doesn't equal all what are you proving with this post


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Lol vast majority doesn't equal all what are you proving with this post



There is no way to fully change your chromosomes once you're born, fact.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Lol vast majority doesn't equal all what are you proving with this post


Better not to waste your breath on someone who is fundamentally out of touch with reality.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> omg you are making me ANGY I CANT BUY THOSEEEEE
> 
> unpopular opinion: if being trans is a mental illness then I should be locked away at an asylum for the next millenia UwU


UwU put me in a straight jacket and padded cell pwesident Biden


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Thanks Sweetie~ Want to burn some US government property and pillage their shinies?


Perhaps FAF is not the best place to casually talk about committing crimes. If you want attention that badly, maybe you should try shouting that in front of a police station


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Thigh highs arm warmers boyfriend shirts and short skirts.
> these were the ingredients chosen to create the perfect UwU bean~


Preach it sister!
_Assigns a strict dress code for stripped stocking, arm warmers and petite skirts. _
Maid outfits are also acceptable dress code.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Better not to waste your breath on someone who is fundamentally out of touch with reality.



Coping doesn't disprove my point. Unless you can prove me that a male can suddenly age like a woman or a woman can suddenly maintain the body mass and lose the weight of a man then sorry, science isn't on your side.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Coping doesn't disprove my point. Unless you can prove me that a male can suddenly age like a woman or a woman can suddenly maintain the body mass and lose the weight of a man then sorry, science isn't on your side.


[citation needed]


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> UwU put me in a straight jacket and padded cell pwesident Biden



Our pedophile n chief, welcome to America.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> [citation needed]



Biology is your citation.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Wait till the fox hears that xx doesn't always mean biologically female and xy doesnt always mean biological male due to hormones in the womb UwU


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> There is no way to fully change your chromosomes once you're born, fact.


Lol again you are grasping at something that is on a spectrum and not a binary and are being wrong in many facets at the same time,

your ignorance is astounding on this topic and if you weren’t such a willing little dullard about it I’d actually feel a little bad for you.
Have fun with your grade 8 biology understanding though


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Perhaps FAF is not the best place to casually talk about committing crimes. If you want attention that badly, maybe you should try shouting that in front of a police station


XD Sure. I am so going to row my fricking longboat over there.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Wait till the fox hears that xx doesn't always mean biologically female and xy doesnt always mean biological male due to hormones in the womb UwU



Guess what? In the end that organism will have the life expectancy of it's gender. Sorry, but the reaper doesn't give a shit about your pronouns. Your life expectancy is indeed correlative to your gender.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Guess what? In the end that organism will have the life expectancy of it's gender. Sorry, but the reaper doesn't give a shit about your pronouns. Your life expectancy is indeed correlative to your gender.


I guess if you die young you weren't truly female smh


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Lol again you are grasping at something that is on a spectrum and not a binary and are being wrong in many facets at the same time,
> 
> your ignorance is astounding on this topic and if you weren’t such a willing little dullard about it I’d actually feel a little bad for you.
> Have fun with your grade 8 biology understanding though



That's not a spectrum, stop listening to your college professor. They're going to make you broke after you paid them for gender studies.

Unless you can show me a trans person who has survived their own expiration date despite their own male birth.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I guess if you die young you weren't truly female smh



No, but sure as hell men don't life as long as women. That's a genetic fact.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Lol yeah you’re denying science again because being trans isn’t a mental illness so like yeah your wrong and you obviously have an aversion of trans people which makes you transphobic so like LOL.


It technically is though.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> It technically is though.


[citation needed]


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Guess what? In the end that organism will have the life expectancy of it's gender. Sorry, but the reaper doesn't give a shit about your pronouns. Your life expectancy is indeed correlative to your gender.


Lol I mean you wanna talk reaper? Try the Sumerian goddess Hecate whose priestesses were trans women.
I think she’s likely laugh at you and those who share your transphobic ideology.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> [citation needed]


"GID" was removed because of stigma.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Lol I mean you wanna talk reaper? Try the Sumerian goddess Hecate whose priestesses were trans women.
> I think she’s likely laugh at you and those who share your transphobic ideology.



You mean like the goddess who doesn't exist and makes your argument look utterly stupid?


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Unpopular Opinion: Making fun of the way someone speaks and completely dismissing their opinion because they stuttered once is just trashy. Some people don't natively speak English, have some sort of impediment or condition, or just stutter under pressure.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> "GID" was removed because of stigma.


Not a citation. Try again.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You mean like the goddess who doesn't exist and makes your argument look utterly stupid?


Sure I could say the reaper doesn’t exist either but you brought it up


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Unpopular Opinion: Making fun of the way someone speaks and completely dismissing their opinion because they stuttered once is just trashy. Some people don't natively speak English, have some sort of impediment or condition, or just stutter under pressure.



I agree with that, I talk to a lot of people on Discord who are not fluent in English, heck my amico dark and I argue all the time and I don't resort to making fun of his grammar issues.


----------



## inkbloom (Dec 15, 2020)

Dead horses should be buried not beaten.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

inkbloom said:


> Dead horses should be buried not beaten.


But it would make a lovely stew.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

inkbloom said:


> Dead horses should be buried not beaten.


They should be eaten, rather.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

inkbloom said:


> Dead horses should be buried not beaten.


Let people have their fetishes.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> But it would make a lovely stew.


Stew yeah but as a cut of meat they’re a tad greasy of a meat


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

The use of insects as a food source would be beneficial to humanity.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Its like inflammatory thread simulator but like, for real.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Its like inflammatory thread simulator but like, for real.


*argues with fake science because muh chromosomes*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *argues with fake science because muh chromosomes*



I argue with the fact biology is set in stone in terms of genetics. Unless you can change lifespans and the ability to acquire muscle mass without the use of  steroids.


----------



## inkbloom (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> But it would make a lovely stew.





Zerzehn said:


> They should be eaten, rather.


See, I would imagine that it would be rather tough, considering how little fat there is on horses. You'd need to stew it for days.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I argue with the fact biology is set in stone in terms of genetics. Unless you can change lifespans and the ability to acquire muscle mass without the use of  steroids.


Ah yes, women can't acquire any muscle mass, they are just blobs of skin and bone


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *argues with fake science because muh chromosomes*


LOL imagine trying to use science but you’re wrong like they keep doing


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Ah yes, women can't acquire any muscle mass, they are just blobs of skin and bone



Sure, take my words out of context. They can, but they will never be as good as major NFL players or dedicated bodybuilders. It's simply impossible to acquire that mass the same way due to genetics.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 15, 2020)

Can we stop using this site as some kind of pithy battleground, please?

You're furries, not Russian revolutionaries. Put away the swords and learn to have some goddamn respect for one another.
Common decency and sense is not rocket science and I've had it up to here watching people go at it for tens of minutes at a time to see whose fingers fall off from overuse, first.

Stop starting these pathetic back and forths one of you clearly knows the answer to and the other is sitting there with your fingers jammed in your ears singing 'la la la la la'.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> LOL imagine trying to use science but you’re wrong like they keep doing



Bring forth conclusive science to debunk my claims. Also do note, I will call out you for using any form of biased and left-wing media article.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Sure, take my words out of context. They can, but they will never be as good as major NFL players or dedicated bodybuilders. It's simply impossible to acquire that mass the same way due to genetics.


Google "women bodybuilders" all of them could probably crush you like a tin can 

Also, biology doesn't disprove trans people. You do realize that people know they won't be the exact same biologically as the other gender right? You are proving nothing.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Bring forth conclusive science to debunk my claims. Also do note, I will call out you for using any form of biased and left-wing media article.


here's something I found really quickly by a very simple google search

Scientific American








						Stop Using Phony Science to Justify Transphobia
					

Actual research shows that sex is anything but binary




					blogs.scientificamerican.com


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

inkbloom said:


> See, I would imagine that it would be rather tough, considering how little fat there is on horses. You'd need to stew it for days.









Horse meat is actually rather marbled with fat.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Sure, take my words out of context. They can, but they will never be as good as major NFL players or dedicated bodybuilders. It's simply impossible to acquire that mass the same way due to genetics.


You’re still wrong but as a side note a trans man can perform on a professional stage 


			https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.4954840


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lala land is a shit movie poorly trying to replicate a spirit from an era that died Decades ago


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Horse meat is actually rather marbled with fat.


This looks like wallpaper.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 15, 2020)

Here's some science for you.
You're all advanced primates and no one individual is superior to another, biologically or no. Where one specific set of traits excels, another set falls. It all evens out.

That's all the science is gonna tell you, so I wouldn't bother looking.

There are guys out there who I could snap in half like a twig and there are girls who could lift a bloody Hyundai with their pinkie. Any gender is capable of reaching the same thing. The only difference is biological insides for reproduction. That's it.

What means you use to get there doesn't really matter.
Also, who the fuck cares? I mean, really, who cares? I'm content to let whoever be and do what they like cos I have my own life to live.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

I do believe this thread has turned.. POLITICAL. 

AND BY THE LAWS OF OUR FURRY GODS AND MASTERS!

We must cease and desist.

TO CONCLUDE!! 

You are all infact sea sponges.

Yes.

SEA SPONGES!! 

Also coffee sucks.

HAIL SKITTLES! Empress of Fløøf!


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Can we stop using this site as some kind of pithy battleground, please?
> 
> You're furries, not Russian revolutionaries. Put away the swords and learn to have some goddamn respect for one another.
> Common decency and sense is not rocket science and I've had it up to here watching people go at it for tens of minutes at a time to see whose fingers fall off from overuse, first.
> ...



It feels like this needs another quote for the reminder. I suggest both @Lucyfur and @Jaredthefox92 take a step back from the screen and then breathe in for a moment.


----------



## inkbloom (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Horse meat is actually rather marbled with fat.


You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> You’re still wrong but as a side note a trans man can perform on a professional stage
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.4954840
> ...



It's not impossible to go through lengthy regimen to out preform someone who doesn't. It's not that women can't beat men, it's that in general this would take far more physical conditioning than it would a normal athlete or sports player. Once more, men lose weight faster and gain mass more than women. Women live longer than men, it's how it is.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

inkbloom said:


> You learn something new everyday.


Keep in mind, like any other meat, your mileage may vary since some beef you may buy at the store can be lean.

The picture I used was of sashimi, so will not reflect anything outside of it.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> It feels like this needs another quote for the reminder. I suggest both @Lucyfur and @Jaredthefox92 take a step back from the screen and then breathe in for a moment.


Ah yes I should take my yesterday advice and disengage from the science denying transphobe. I am sorry..


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> It feels like this needs another quote for the reminder. I suggest both @Lucyfur and @Jaredthefox92 take a step back from the screen and then breathe in for a moment.



I was actually sort of doing that, talking to my brother on the subject. A lot of feminists at his work apparently call him for help when they need something lifted or if it's dangerous.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> It's not impossible to go through lengthy regimen to out preform someone who doesn't. It's not that women can't beat men, it's that in general this would take far more physical conditioning than it would a normal athlete or sports player. Once more, men lose weight faster and gain mass more than women. Women live longer than men, it's how it is.


Once again, you guys are arguing over nothing. So what if this is true? This doesn't disprove trans people at all. Like I said, trans people know they won't be exactly the same as someone who was born the gender they are transitioning.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Ah yes I should take my yesterday advice and disengage from the science denying transphobe. I am sorry..



Passive aggressiveness is still aggressiveness. Ad hominins are not disengaging.


----------



## inkbloom (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Keep in mind, like any other meat, your mileage may vary since some beef you may buy at the store can be lean.
> 
> The picture I used was of sashimi, so will not reflect anything outside of it.


Horse sashimi is not something I had ever considered before. I can't say I find it an appealing prospect, but I'd give it a good college try if offered.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Once again, you guys are arguing over nothing. So what if this is true? This doesn't disprove trans people at all. Like I said, trans people know they won't be exactly the same as someone who was born the gender they are transitioning.



It proves they're doomed or blessed to their biological gender. Meaning they will die male or female.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> It's not impossible to go through lengthy regimen to out preform someone who doesn't. It's not that women can't beat men, it's that in general this would take far more physical conditioning than it would a normal athlete or sports player. Once more, men lose weight faster and gain mass more than women. Women live longer than men, it's how it is.


Lol okay engaging once more to laugh at how you just wrote this off as if professional boxers don’t have lengthy regimens or any professional athlete.
Lol that is hecking rich like you wot mate?


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Everyone will disengage or I will hit the CALL MODS button. 

Final warning~


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

inkbloom said:


> Horse sashimi is not something I had ever considered before. I can't say I find it an appealing prospect, but I'd give it a good college try if offered.


It's probably more common in Japan, but sashimi in general is something I recommend. Salmon's a good first dish of sashimi.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2020)

inkbloom said:


> Horse sashimi is not something I had ever considered before. I can't say I find it an appealing prospect, but I'd give it a good college try if offered.


there's good horse-meat salami
back when I was still doing horse-stuff, we always planned to have sausage made of the horse once it expired.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Will you lot take the biology argument to PMs? We were heading towards light hearted banter in this thread again. But some of you WILL NOT QUIT.
> 
> @VeeStars should also take a breath.


Fine, I'll relax. However, it is a fem day and I will be a catgurl. No one can stop me.


----------



## Kharne (Dec 15, 2020)

Probably a very popular opinion- I'm starting to find these forums not fun anymore and I think I'm finally ready to leave


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Will you lot take the biology argument to PMs? We were heading towards light hearted banter in this thread again. But some of you WILL NOT QUIT.
> 
> @VeeStars should also take a breath.



I'd love to talk about silly light hearted banter, but this asshole is egging me on. Do you think I want to get into a shitstorm over pronouns? I couldn't care less so long as you don't 'force' me to bend over to your desired pronouns. People can think whatever silly thing they want in their heads, it's when you force others to go along with it that I have a problem. If they stop, I'll stop.


----------



## Punji (Dec 15, 2020)

Maybe we should ask for the thread to be closed and just make a V3 instead?

With just opinions this time?


----------



## inkbloom (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> It's probably more common in Japan, but sashimi in general is something I recommend. Salmon's a good first dish of sashimi.


Oh, I do love more traditional sashimi. Hamachi in particular. 
I do terribly miss going out to sushi restaurants. Not quite the same delivered.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Will you lot take the biology argument to PMs? We were heading towards light hearted banter in this thread again. But some of you WILL NOT QUIT.
> 
> @VeeStars should also take a breath.


It’s about how transphobes be denying biology not just biology itself. Denial of science like that isn’t an opinion it’s just being wrong and a piece of human waste.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 15, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> It feels like this needs another quote for the reminder. I suggest both @Lucyfur and @Jaredthefox92 take a step back from the screen and then breathe in for a moment.


I think what I said is fine. Whoever brought that topic into this thread needs their head checking cos they should know by now it's gonna cause a fracas.

Mods should come down hard on this bollocks. We don't need it. Hand out bans to the folks who always cause this bullshit.
Who, by the way, are so obvious to see, a blind amoeba could correctly identify them.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'd love to talk about silly light hearted banter, but this asshole is egging me on. Do you think I want to get into a shitstorm over pronouns? I couldn't care less so long as you don't 'force' me to bend over to your desired pronouns. People can think whatever silly thing they want in their heads, it's when you force others to go along with it that I have a problem. If they stop, I'll stop.


Nope. She/they pronouns today. If you don't like it you can speak to my manager UwU


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Punji said:


> Maybe we should ask for the thread to be closed and just make a V3 instead?
> 
> With just opinions this time?


Yeah, for real, this shit is annoying, because I see it every fucking day on social media as it is, can't get away from it, or refrain from discussing such topics.

Not saying I'm innocent, because I had my fair share of arguments here, but I'm fucking tired of stupid brainwashing political bullshit from people. It's like some weird obsessive validation Olympics.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> It’s about how transphobes be denying biology not just biology itself. Denial of science like that isn’t an opinion it’s just being wrong and a piece of human waste.



I'm not denying science, I live in the real world with real scientific method. Calling people "human wastes" is like calling people "undesirables".


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Nope. She/they pronouns today. If you don't like it you can speak to my manager UwU



Tbh, I am actually fine with people personally calling me "she", simply because I have so many female characters. I've had it happen before.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm not denying science, I live in the real world with real scientific method. Calling people "human wastes" is like calling people "undesirables".


You’re a bigoted transphobe who denies science and even just a post ago expressed how you won’t do the basic etiquette of using peoples pronouns.
So yeah waste and undesirable good job not mincing my words there.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> You’re a bigoted transphobe who denies science and even just a post ago expressed how you won’t do the basic etiquette of using peoples pronouns.
> So yeah waste and undesirable good job not mincing my words there.



Fascism. This is the very hallmark of it.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

MY IDEOLOGICAL OPPONENT MUST BE EVISCERATED WITH MY ENLIGHTENED PERSPECTIVE FOR THE BETTERMENT OF THE FORUM.
_sallies forth in a flurry of teenage angst and barely restrained insecurity. _


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

-Hits the button-

@Flamingo @Scrydan @Dragoneer


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: respect my pronouns or I bite :3
this is not political so I can say it


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Fascism. This is the very hallmark of it.


Ah yes Nazis who killed trans folk the purveyors of social etiquette and respect of pronouns.
Not seeing it lol


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> MY IDEOLOGICAL OPPONENT MUST BE EVISCERATED WITH MY ENLIGHTENED PERSPECTIVE FOR THE BETTERMENT OF THE FORUM.
> _sallies forth in a flurry of teenage angst and barely restrained insecurity. _



I would actually like to have a reasonable debate on many topics, but calling people "human wastes" for my beliefs is not how you go about doing such.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Tbh, I am actually fine with people personally calling me "she", simply because I have so many female characters. I've had it happen before.


Just learn basic respect and use the pronouns someone told you they would prefer you to use. Else, use 'they/them'.
It's no harder than that.


Jaredthefox92 said:


> Fascism. This is the very hallmark of it.


History books can very easily prove you wrong. Look at the actions, not the lexicon.

Also: Stop arguing.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Ah yes Nazis who killed trans folk the purveyors of social etiquette and respect of pronouns.
> Not seeing it lol



Collectivism is what caused the Soviet Union and the Nazis. Your collectivism is telling.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> -Hits the button-
> 
> @Flamingo @Scrydan @Dragoneer


Yup this thread is doomed. inb4 the ship sinks


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Just learn basic respect and use the pronouns someone told you they would prefer you to use. Else, use 'they/them'.
> It's no harder than that.
> 
> History books can very easily prove you wrong.
> ...



I cannot respect those who want people to adhere to their beliefs or they resort to harassment. Why should I respect people who have no respect for themselves or others?


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

I guess I'll offer my final opinion.

Urban > rural


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Hey






I _can _see my house from here.

Hello papa!! Why so ever are you alight in flames?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> I guess I'll offer my final opinion.
> 
> Urban > rural



Rural>Urban.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Yup this thread is doomed. inb4 the ship sinks


I think this thread was doomed before, there's gonna be hundreds of reports piling up at this point.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> MY IDEOLOGICAL OPPONENT MUST BE EVISCERATED WITH MY ENLIGHTENED PERSPECTIVE FOR THE BETTERMENT OF THE FORUM.
> _sallies forth in a flurry of teenage angst and barely restrained insecurity. _


Imagine if you told people 20 years ago from now, that online people with animal profile icons will fight each other over politics.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I cannot respect those who want people to adhere to their beliefs or they resort to harassment. Why should I respect people who have no respect for themselves or others?


Well, respecting pronouns is your basic human decency.  hardly political. Just my five pennies.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm a catgir uwu OwO uwu Owo hiss


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Well, respecting pronouns is your basic human decency.  hardly political. Just my five pennies.



I will call you as you are, I am very respectful to anyone who shows it back. Respect is earned, not granted.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> -Hits the button-
> 
> @Flamingo @Scrydan @Dragoneer


Maybe mods can punish the offending users instead of the rest of the people? like for instance users dumb enough to advocate for arson and burglary


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I'm a catgir uwu OwO uwu Owo hiss


I am everything and fabulous~


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Imagine if you told people 20 years ago from now, that online people with animal profile icons will fight each other over politics.


What is political about basic etiquette of using peoples pronouns and not trying to use grade 8 bio to try and argue against advanced bio in a sad attempt to deny trans identities.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I will call you as you are, I am very respectful to anyone who shows it back. Respect is earned, not granted.


Well this would be interesting, since I am non binary. I change my pronouns often. But I am not going to argue over that. You do you.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I cannot respect those who want people to adhere to their beliefs or they resort to harassment. Why should I respect people who have no respect for themselves or others?


I cannot respect you for continuing a pointless crusade to prove a point which A. Doesn't really need raising and B. No one cares about cos it's a furry forum. It's also spoiling everyone else's enjoyment, not just the person you're arguing with.

Use the right pronouns. End of story. Believe in Wombles in the toilet bowl if you want to. Just do that basic thing.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Maybe mods can punish the offending users instead of the rest of the people? like for instance users dumb enough to advocate for arson and burglary


You sir. Need to see a joke.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Maybe mods can punish the offending users instead of the rest of the people? like for instance users dumb enough to advocate for arson and burglary



I'd stop if they stop. I don't want to be in this shitshow, but people force me to. I wanted to have a RP today for crying out loud.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> You sir. Need to see a joke.


I've been talking to one, now what?


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

*hugs @Skittles*
We're going to sink!!!!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> I cannot respect you for continuing a pointless crusade to prove a point which A. Doesn't really need raising and B. No one cares about cos it's a furry forum. It's also spoiling everyone else's enjoyment, not just the person you're arguing with.
> 
> Use the right pronouns. End of story. Believe in Wombles in the toilet bowl if you want to. Just do that basic thing.



I never asked for your respect, I don't want anyone's respect. I will not bow, I can be polite, but I will never be submissive.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *hugs @Skittles*
> We're going to sink!!!!


I’m a sailor Yeen I gotchu fam


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> What is political about basic etiquette of using peoples pronouns and not trying to use grade 8 bio to try and argue against advanced bio in a sad attempt to deny trans identities.


How about you yourself having basic etiquette aside from gender pronouns, you people talk about it like it's everything someone has to know in order to talk to you. Jesus.


----------



## Kharne (Dec 15, 2020)

bruh what happened to the forums they were so fun when I first joined.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *hugs @Skittles*
> We're going to sink!!!!


Good thing I'm adapted to a (semi-)aquatic existence!


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I've been talking to one, now what?


Oh Frank~  Nice try~ But really. I was being sarcastic you giant nonce. Now go find a fire extinguisher. Your home is looking a little too toasty.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Kharne said:


> bruh what happened to the forums they were so fun when I first joined.


Leave this thread, like now. Its no fun and people are big mean



Zerzehn said:


> Good thing I'm adapted to a (semi-)aquatic existence!


IM A RIVER OTTER NOT A SEA OTTER NOOOOO


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Imagine if you told people 20 years ago from now, that online people with animal profile icons will fight each other over politics.


I bet it was the video games. They made everybody violent, the mainstream media told me, and they're never wrong,.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 15, 2020)

Kharne said:


> bruh what happened to the forums they were so fun when I first joined.



Mods got rid of the politics forum so the shit-flinging spread to the rest of the website. 

In all honesty, it should return. It functioned well as a containment board for this stuff.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I never asked for your respect, I don't want anyone's respect. I will not bow, I can be polite, but I will never be submissive.


I...don't give a monkey's what you asked for? I really don't.

Bow? Do you live in 1942 in France selling baguettes whilst the Germans ride Kettenkrad's through your village? Stop making it 20 times more dramatic than it actually is.

And you won't be getting any respect the way you're carrying on, so...


Kharne said:


> bruh what happened to the forums they were so fun when I first joined.


2020's bastard children happened. The ones I thought were extinct.


----------



## Kharne (Dec 15, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Leave this thread, like now. Its no fun and people are big mean
> 
> 
> IM A RIVER OTTER NOT A SEA OTTER NOOOOO


Nah it's a lot of threads at this point

Find me on the main site or TH under the same name      I'm out


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I've been talking to one, now what?


this is what I meant.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> How about you yourself having basic etiquette aside from gender pronouns, you people talk about it like it's everything someone has to know in order to talk to you. Jesus.


They brought up the topic of how they won’t use someone’s pronouns not me so like again wrong tree because like how you said for the cis white males i too will fight for mine.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I bet it was the video games. They made everybody violent, the mainstream media told me, and they're never wrong,.


No, that was offline soccermoms.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Nah it's a lot of threads at this point
> 
> Find me on the main site or TH under the same name      I'm out


I do apologize from straying from the topic, but it must be said that your taste in Christmas wear is quite exquisite. _Drinks coffee from a tea cup and smugly laughs in self congratulatory posh _Carry on gentleman.


----------



## Kharne (Dec 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I do apologize from straying from the topic, but it must be said that your taste in Christmas wear is quite exquisite. _Drinks coffee from a tea cup and smugly laughs in self congratulatory posh_


I should be gone but I realized I don't know how to delete my account (I'd need it deleted or else I'd be tempted to come back)

Thanks!


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 15, 2020)

Kharne said:


> I should be gone but I realized I don't know how to delete my account (I'd need it deleted or else I'd be tempted to come back)
> 
> Thanks!


One final hug~ So long cowboi


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 15, 2020)

Kharne said:


> I should be gone but I realized I don't know how to delete my account (I'd need it deleted or else I'd be tempted to come back)
> 
> Thanks!


I mean, I understand you wanting to leave. I think a lot of us do. But the choice is yours.
We'd rather keep good people around, so I think we'd rather you stay or take a break if you need to.


----------



## Kharne (Dec 15, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> I mean, I understand you wanting to leave. I think a lot of us do. But the choice is yours.
> We'd rather keep good people around, so I think we'd rather you stay or take a break if you need to.


I'll take a permanent brake :^)
Nah, but with kinda shitty environments like this (no offensive to some people) it REALLY affects me pretty bad so I just have to leave


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Kharne said:


> I should be gone but I realized I don't know how to delete my account (I'd need it deleted or else I'd be tempted to come back)
> 
> Thanks!


 We would be terribly aggrieved from your departure! I'd beckon you to reconsider.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Kharne said:


> I'll take a permanent brake :^)
> Nah, but with kinda shitty environments like this (no offensive to some people) it REALLY affects me pretty bad so I just have to leave


Actually, that's pretty understandable, in any case, wishing you the best out there.


----------



## Kharne (Dec 15, 2020)

UUUU yes all of you praise me for being the god-like deity that I am!
In all seriousness I'll just log out forever
my socials will still be up, hope to see some of you!


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 15, 2020)

Kharne said:


> I'll take a permanent brake :^)
> Nah, but with kinda shitty environments like this (no offensive to some people) it REALLY affects me pretty bad so I just have to leave


Before you go, can I have your socials?


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Kharne said:


> UUUU yes all of you praise me for being the god-like deity that I am!
> In all seriousness I'll just log out forever
> my socials will still be up, hope to see some of you!


I do not think we have conversed. But I am sad you are heading down this route. Perhaps just take an extended break for a bit. Either way. I wish you well <3


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

I feel like shit that I contributed to him leaving.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Unpopular opinion AND fact. Christmas is cancelled.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Unpopular opinion AND fact. Christmas is cancelled.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

'Lube me up', is a line that works for any situation, change my mind.


----------



## Punji (Dec 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> 'Lube me up', is a line that works for any situation, change my mind.


Two people are covered in lube and they need to be dried.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Punji said:


> Two people are covered in lube and they need to be dried.


'Lube me Up', in this context refers to a towel wiping lube off from the affected bodies from the bottom up, the lube is this pulled form the body upwards in a playful reference to the phrase 'Beam me up Scotty'.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 15, 2020)

Until social distancing is no longer required, people should exchange bleps and mlems to greet eachother rather than handshakes.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 15, 2020)

I agree with the above post. Id also like to say that ketchup goes with everything, including burritos.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Until social distancing is no longer required, people should exchange bleps and mlems to greet eachother rather than handshakes.


Why until social distancing? Why not forever?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Until social distancing is no longer required, people should exchange bleps and mlems to greet eachother rather than handshakes.



I actually got the virus in my own home. While washing my hands, social distancing, and having months at home working on my college homework. It came through my family.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 15, 2020)

If Santa was real, y'alls'd be gettin coal!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> If Santa was real, y'alls'd be gettin coal!



My birthday is literally on the next month. It's no consequence. XD


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Nightmare Before Christmas isn't a Halloween or a Christmas movie.






It's an amazing movie.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 15, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> If Santa was real, y'alls'd be gettin coal!


He is real


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> He is real
> 
> View attachment 96505



Checkmate, grinches!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> If Santa was real, y'alls'd be gettin coal!


Good. I can use coal to fuel my cold, dead heart. Or be used as fire in the fireplace. 

So.. He's giving something useful regardless?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 15, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> If Santa was real, y'alls'd be gettin coal!


Why do the naughty people get coal? Coal is quite useful. You can use it for fires in winter to help warm you up. I'd be happy with coal UwU


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Good. I can use coal to fuel my cold, dead heart. Or be used as fire in the fireplace.
> 
> So.. He's giving something useful regardless?



Why would something cold and dead need coal though?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Good. I can use coal to fuel my cold, dead heart. Or be used as fire in the fireplace.
> 
> So.. He's giving something useful regardless?



Ironically, coal would be quite useful in around the 1800 to the Atomic Era when a lot of Santa stories came about. You could be a smart kid and save all your coal and then sell it.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Nacho Libre is an American classic


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Why do the naughty people get coal? Coal is quite useful. You can use it for fires in winter to help warm you up. I'd be happy with coal UwU



You can also toss coal at people you don't like! (Note: I'm joking, don't try this at home.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Nacho Libre is an American classic



Jack Black baby!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You can also toss coal at people you don't like! (Note: I'm joking, don't try this at home.)


Genius! I will do this any time I have coal!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Genius! I will do this any time I have coal!



I wonder if you can convert coal into improvised explosives...









						Fallout76 Evil GIF - Fallout76 Evil Smile - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Let me think, what other unpopular opinions can I throw out?

Oh yeah, it baffles me that people pay 15 dollars a month for a game like WOW when other games do much more with their content and mechanics without a subscription service. Kind of pathetic actually.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Let me think, what other unpopular opinions can I throw out?
> 
> Oh yeah, it baffles me that people pay 15 dollars a month for a game like WOW when other games do much more with their content and mechanics without a subscription service. Kind of pathetic actually.


Been thinking of cancelling my sub. I dun play it. The new expac just isn't grabbing me.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 15, 2020)

I think Napoleon Dynamite is not only overrated but sucked.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 15, 2020)

I keep thinking WOW means wow not an abbreviation of a game title XD


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> I keep thinking WOW means wow not an abbreviation of a game title XD



I wish people would go W.O.W instead of doge wow.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I wish people would go W.O.W instead of doge wow.


I'm not sure I understand what you mean.

Anyway! I like colours. They taste good. purple is my favourite smell but green is close. Exploration is fun because you can read so many colours.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

Macaroni and cheese isn't a childish dish.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Why would something cold and dead need coal though?


Ssssshhhhh.. Don't question it. UwU


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you mean.
> 
> Anyway! I like colours. They taste good. purple is my favourite smell but green is close. Exploration is fun because you can read so many colours.



There's a meme of a dog that goes "wow!" "very much!" "such 'x'", but World of Warcraft is abbreviated W.O.W


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Macaroni and cheese isn't a childish dish.



It maybe in fact, Chinese.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 15, 2020)

Ketchup is good with macaroni


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 15, 2020)

Chris Pratt is a sack of shit.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Ketchup is good with macaroni



0_o'


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 15, 2020)

Part 1 of Jojo isn't as bad people think it is... after all.

It's got Speedwagon.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Part 1 of Jojo isn't as bad people think it is... after all.
> 
> It's got Speedwagon.



>Implying saying part 1 of Jojo is bad is socially acceptable at all.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Been thinking of cancelling my sub. I dun play it. The new expac just isn't grabbing me.


At least you have more sense than my SO, he's stupidly obsessed with it. Lol


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Speaking of Lol, this game is also doodoo, stinky and bad.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 15, 2020)

VIdeo games make people violent.

No they don't you uncultured swine. Online games teach people social skills and teach people how to be smart online. Offline violent games just give people a safe way to unleash their rage. Also, the human imagination can make people violent just as much as video games UwU I should know.......... {Ominous ending UwU}


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> VIdeo games make people violent.
> 
> No they don't you uncultured swine. Online games teach people social skills and teach people how to be smart online. Offline violent games just give people a safe way to unleash their rage. Also, the human imagination can make people violent just as much as video games UwU I should know.......... {Ominous ending UwU}



I've been playing them since the 90's. The internet makes you violent, but not videogames. XD


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I've been playing them since the 90's. The internet makes you violent, but not videogames. XD


Exactly! People make you violent, not videogames XD


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 15, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: I have a popular opinion that is unpopular in a niche subculture of a larger group.
That means my unpopular opinion is doubly unpopular.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Exactly! People make you violent, not videogames XD



True! I would say the biggest issue with violence as me as a kid was around bullies at the playground, but then again nobody wanted to bully me because I was "weird", but back to gaming if you have nothing else but videogames and bad parenting, then you maybe violent. (Happened around 2008 with one kid I believe killing his grandmother or something), but generally no it's not true. In fact, when I have kids I' probably going to have gamenights where we play in the living room with games like Mario Kart.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Unpopular opinion: I have a popular opinion that is unpopular in a niche subculture of a larger group.
> That means my unpopular opinion is doubly unpopular.



So, like a hipster?


----------



## Rayd (Dec 15, 2020)

may have to retract my previous opinion about helluva boss. the new episode was actually pretty good in my eyes. only time will tell if it was a fluke, though.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 15, 2020)

I guess this is what I get for taking a couple days to play Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 15, 2020)

Flamingo said:


> I guess this is what I get for taking a couple days to play Cyberpunk 2077.


Hi how's it going?


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 15, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> may have to retract my previous opinion about helluva boss. the new episode was actually pretty good in my eyes. only time will tell if it was a fluke, though.


...I forgot to watch that, actually. Thanks for the unintentional reminder :3
I saw the pilot and thought it was good, though.

Hopefully it turns out to be good the whole way through, however many episodes they plan on making.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 15, 2020)

LOO LOO LAND.


----------



## Rayd (Dec 15, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> ...I forgot to watch that, actually. Thanks for the unintentional reminder :3
> I saw the pilot and thought it was good, though.
> 
> Hopefully it turns out to be good the whole way through, however many episodes they plan on making.


i'm hoping that future episodes are as watchable enough as this one. it's a pleasant coincidence that vivzie drops something i actually like only a day or two after i critique all her modern work.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 15, 2020)

Flamingo said:


> LOO LOO LAND.


Having been a Vivziepop fan since the ZP days, I'm delighted to see her succeed like this <3


----------



## Skittles (Dec 15, 2020)

Flamingo said:


> LOO LOO LAND.


Yay! Pink mod hath done smite! The Queen offers cookies and tea and niceness for the services you have performed~ 

Now unpopular opinion time.

Cabbage is amazing. Fight me.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 16, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i'm hoping that future episodes are as watchable enough as this one. it's a pleasant coincidence that vivzie drops something i actually like only a day or two after i critique all her modern work.


I'm gonna have to look back and see what you said before. I'm interested to know your thoughts on the pilot episode and the overall idea.

I guess my hot take is:
Helluva Boss is a neat adult comedy but I doubt it'll go beyond that. Nothing really wrong with that, either. Not everything has to be high-art on the same level as James Cameron's Avatar (a movie I've never seen, put away the pitchforks, please). Got some laughs out of me, which I will admit, is kind of hard to do.

Hazbin Hotel caught my interest cos I think there's more potential there to explore. I think the pilot had several emotional moments where you connected with the characters. I think it had a good balance between jokes and seriousness, though it remains to be seen if they'll tip that in any way.

Overall, still waiting cos it's early days, but that's what I think so far.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 16, 2020)

Sexual acts in and of themselves are not sacred and by themselves have no bearing on an individual’s morality.


----------



## Punji (Dec 16, 2020)

Machiavelli had some good points. A good leader doesn't strictly have to be one who is traditionally "moral," all that is important is competence. Provided the figure still obeys the laws.

In the same vein, morality has no place in legislation.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 16, 2020)

More people should read clausewitz and moltke.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 16, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> More people should read clausewitz and moltke.


Why?


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 16, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Why?


It gives insight.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 16, 2020)

As much society gives power to them, it's often than not, better to disregard your thoughts of your parents, especially if you are not doing anything objectively wrong (even if they see it as wrong).


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 16, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> More people should read clausewitz and moltke.


And Sun Tzu and Rommel.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 16, 2020)

Kropotkin wrote some pretty good books that make for an interesting and thought provoking read.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 16, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> It gives insight.


Into what?


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 16, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Into what?


War. And possibly, philosophy.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> As much society gives power to them, it's often than not, better to disregard your thoughts of your parents, especially if you are not doing anything objectively wrong (even if they see it as wrong).


More relevant now than in the past, honestly.  What we've done in the past two to three generations... I want to say it's beaten the past TWENTY OR MORE with how we've changed.  And society's just not kept up with that fact.


----------



## Kingman (Dec 17, 2020)

There's no such thing are a centrist. EVERYONE has a bias, politics, movies, games, books, family, food, etc. Also having a bias isn't inherently a bad thing.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 17, 2020)

Kingman said:


> There's no such thing are a centrist. EVERYONE has a bias, politics, movies, games, books, family, food, etc. Also having a bias isn't inherently a bad thing.


Being a centrist doesn't mean not having a bias.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 17, 2020)

The bears and other toys sold at Build a Bear really aren't that cute.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 17, 2020)

Kingman said:


> There's no such thing are a centrist. EVERYONE has a bias, politics, movies, games, books, family, food, etc. Also having a bias isn't inherently a bad thing.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 19, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Being a centrist doesn't mean not having a bias.


I tended to feel it meant that there was an acceptance of ideas from both sides of the controversial and two faced religious evangelist Paul Ittics. 
Haw, aren't I funny?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 19, 2020)

A grown man having a stuffed animal is perfectly fine, and they shouldn't be seen as being immature , weak or pathetic.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 19, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I tended to feel it meant that there was an acceptance of ideas from both sides of the controversial and two faced religious evangelist Paul Ittics.
> Haw, aren't I funny?


I'm at the bar waiting for a glass of mint-flavored eggnog and on skype for a Christmas meeting with my boss, so I'll keep it brief.

This sounds suspiciously like you would be accepting of naughtism, as "ideas of both sides" is a known chihuahua-whistle used by the Neo-naughties. perhaps you should be careful of the company you keep, or you shall have coal delivered to your house this year.


----------



## Polaris (Dec 19, 2020)

Brussel sprouts are tasty! That would be my unpopular opinion probably around here, since many people I know hates them.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 19, 2020)

Polaris said:


> Brussel sprouts are tasty! That would be my unpopular opinion probably around here, since many people I know hates them.


I mean, I certainly don't hate them. They taste great with salt and butter.


----------



## Polaris (Dec 19, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I mean, I certainly don't hate them. They taste great with salt and butter.


Caramelized brussel sprouts are the best! One can always turn any kind of veggie into something delicious with proper seasoning. ^^


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 19, 2020)

Polaris said:


> Caramelized brussel sprouts are the best! One can always turn any kind of veggie into something delicious with proper seasoning. ^^


Also cooking vegetables with a drizzle of olive oil in an oven brings a sweeter flavor to them. The addition of oil can help you absorb fat-soluble vitamins too.


----------



## Polaris (Dec 19, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Also cooking vegetables with a drizzle of olive oil in an oven brings a sweeter flavor to them. The addition of oil can help you to absorb fat-soluble vitamins too.


Absolutely! There's alot of potential in using olive oil when frying veggies!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 19, 2020)

Polaris said:


> Absolutely! There's alot of potential in using olive oil when frying veggies!


Also, try having some steamed veggies over white rice, and adding Hibachi steak and shrimp sauce to it. It does wonders.


----------



## Polaris (Dec 19, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Also, try having some steamed veggies over white rice, and adding Hibachi steak and shrimp sauce to it. It does wonders.


Gotta keep that one in mind! Thanks! O3o

As for dessert, have some lovely, yet simple banana pancakes with only just bananas mixed with oat flakes and fried with coconut oil. Serve with strawberry jam.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 19, 2020)

Just because you may not eat something or it may hold significance to you does not mean others would be terrible or lesser for eating it.


----------



## Polaris (Dec 19, 2020)

In my opinion everyone are free to eat whatever they like and that does not make them any worse, or less than others.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 19, 2020)

Unless they want to eat people that is. I don’t tolerate cannibalism in my household. No sir.


----------



## Punji (Dec 19, 2020)

I can't say exactly how popular or unpopular this opinion is, but...

"Crunchy" peanut butter is the worst thing ever, texture wise. Nothing like a smooth spread with sharp jagged bits it in. Mmm yes, I do enjoy a _crunchy_ PB&J, said no one ever.


----------



## Polaris (Dec 19, 2020)

Yeah, eating one's neighbors is something where I draw the line. x3


Nexus Cabler said:


> Unless they want to eat people that is. I don’t tolerate cannibalism in my household. No sir.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 19, 2020)

Punji said:


> I can't say exactly how popular or unpopular this opinion is, but...
> 
> "Crunchy" peanut butter is the worst thing ever, texture wise. Nothing like a smooth spread with sharp jagged bits it in. Mmm yes, I do enjoy a _crunchy_ PB&J, said no one ever.


If you are trying to upset me, it's working.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 19, 2020)

Unpopular opinion. Cyberpunk is a good game.(When it works!) But I do not think it has anything groundbreaking or fresh or new to it. It's like Fallout met Crackdown and GTA-lite.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 19, 2020)

Sonic '06 is a fun game when it works.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 19, 2020)

Polaris said:


> Brussel sprouts are tasty! That would be my unpopular opinion probably around here, since many people I know hates them.


I like to cut up bacon and fry the sprouts with it.  Or butter and parmesan cheese.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 19, 2020)

Christmas is the worst holiday to exist.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 19, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Christmas is the worst holiday to exist


Why?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Why?



Because Kwanzaa is way better.


----------



## Polaris (Dec 19, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> I like to cut up bacon and fry the sprouts with it.  Or butter and parmesan cheese.


Sounds incredibly tasty!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 19, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Because Kwanzaa is way better.


That doesn't answer the question "why is Christmas the worst holiday there is"; also, meh


----------



## Skittles (Dec 19, 2020)

Because Winter solstice is better. -Quaffs mead and praises Odin-


----------



## Balskarr (Dec 19, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Because Winter solstice is better. -Quaffs mead and praises Odin-


Now this I can get behind. Mead and Odin for all.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 19, 2020)

How about we fuse all the holidays (all of them, the entire year) into one super mega holiday


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 19, 2020)

polyamory is a valid and legit relationship build that should be recognized from a civil lens and respected in the same regards as monogamy and extended the same gestures like being able to see a loved one in the ER.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 19, 2020)

otterpaws said:


> How about we fuse all the holidays (all of them, the entire year) into one super mega holiday


What would you call it?


Skittles said:


> Because Winter solstice is better. -Quaffs mead and praises Odin-


ᛁ'ᛚᛚ ᛞᚱᛁᚾᚴ ᛏᛟ ᛏᚺᚨᛏ! ᛈᚱᚨᛁᛋᛖ ᛟᛞᛁᚾ


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 19, 2020)

Layers of Fear 2 is very underwhelming.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 19, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> What would you call it?
> 
> ᛁ'ᛚᛚ ᛞᚱᛁᚾᚴ ᛏᛟ ᛏᚺᚨᛏ! ᛈᚱᚨᛁᛋᛖ ᛟᛞᛁᚾ <3


jJjjJameeemebebebeeasjeejejwooaowjdandasdnasmnnmaenkefajasmajgiving


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 19, 2020)

otterpaws said:


> jJjjJameeemebebebeeasjeejejwooaowjdandasdnasmnnmaenkefajasmajgiving


Hmmmm..... I love it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 21, 2020)

"Animal Control" reeks of creationist entitlement.


----------



## Punji (Dec 21, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> "Animal Control" reeks of creationist entitlement.


I know you probably meant something else, but...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 21, 2020)

Punji said:


> I know you probably meant something else, but...
> 
> View attachment 96848


That's exactly what I meant, actually.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2020)

What does animal control have to do with creationism?
am I missing something?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> What does animal control have to do with creationism?
> am I missing something?


Some creationists believe that their God made animals solely to benefit mankind, and to be used  in any way humans see fit because they aren't genuinely important compared to people, or in the sense that their only purpose is to serve people, through labor, exploitation, or death.

I think that's what Kit is trying to say here.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 21, 2020)

Brutalist architecture is cool, especially with greenery.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 21, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Because Winter solstice is better. -Quaffs mead and praises Odin-


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 21, 2020)

While beer is good, wine is gooder...


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 21, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Brutalist architecture is cool, especially with greenery.


REEEEEEE


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 21, 2020)

NitroFastFur said:


> While beer is good, wine is gooder...


Oof. I respect your opinion, but have to disagree. I may not have had enough wine but never found one to match to quality and joy of certain german ales I've been lucky enough to sample.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 21, 2020)

You know what's underrated? Those holiday cans of popcorn that have the 3 flavors of popcorn in them.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 21, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> Oof. I respect your opinion, but have to disagree. I may not have had enough wine but never found one to match to quality and joy of certain german ales I've been lucky enough to sample.


Here in Europe we have an embarrassing quantity of both premium products.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 21, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> You know what's underrated? Those holiday cans of popcorn that have the 3 flavors of popcorn in them.


I didn't know that was a thing.. And what is the third flavour? Salt, caramel and....?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 21, 2020)

NitroFastFur said:


> I didn't know that was a thing.. And what is the third flavour? Salt, caramel and....?



It's probably an American thing. Usually the third is cheddar or white cheddar.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 21, 2020)

Red should be used for positive situations, and green should be used for negative.


----------



## ghammer (Dec 23, 2020)

Here's an unpopular opinion: Guys look better in panties, girls look better in boxers. Our underwear is meant for the opposite sex imo.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 24, 2020)

ghammer said:


> Here's an unpopular opinion: Guys look better in panties, girls look better in boxers. Our underwear is meant for the opposite sex imo.


panties are just an inferior variety of briefs to begin with


----------



## ghammer (Dec 25, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> panties are just an inferior variety of briefs to begin with


I think the loose, airiness of boxers must feel better for girls, and briefs/panties definitely do more to highlight a guy's goods. It's also cool to find out when a guy/girl are comfortable enough with themselves to underdress (crossdress but with underwear).


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 25, 2020)

ghammer said:


> I think the loose, airiness of boxers must feel better for girls, and briefs/panties definitely do more to highlight a guy's goods. It's also cool to find out when a guy/girl are comfortable enough with themselves to underdress (crossdress but with underwear).



If they could make boxers for ladies that don't show through your pants (and are stretchy and don't squeeze your legs) I'd be all for it. I'll take less chaffing any day! 

I don't care if a man/my future man wears frilly underwear or briefs but it makes sense to keep the boiz together from what I understand about some of the masculine conundrums. 


Spoiler



Is like sports bras, but for testes~!


----------



## ghammer (Dec 25, 2020)

It's true, a lot of ladies love boxers but don't like the visibility/clothes warping part of it. I'd say they should just embrace it. Part of the coolness of boxers is having the waistband or more showing. It's punk, which is totally my style. It could go from being a completely guy thing that was trashy to an empowering girl thing. 

And about what guys wear, yes...keep them together please haha.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 25, 2020)

ghammer said:


> It's true, a lot of ladies love boxers but don't like the visibility/clothes warping part of it. I'd say they should just embrace it. Part of the coolness of boxers is having the waistband or more showing. It's punk, which is totally my style. It could go from being a completely guy thing that was trashy to an empowering girl thing.
> 
> And about what guys wear, yes...keep them together please haha.



My problem wouldn't be the waistband. It'd be the actual shorts showing through my pants along my thighs. The hem/the fact that it wrinkles and doesn't stay smooth when you pull your pants up.

Leggings, yo! And even other thicker pants I've worn have had these issues. I'm personally not of the punk style, so I couldn't rock it. XD


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 25, 2020)

People who don't like or celebrate Christmas do not need to justify themselves to anyone.


----------



## ghammer (Dec 25, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> My problem wouldn't be the waistband. It'd be the actual shorts showing through my pants along my thighs. The hem/the fact that it wrinkles and doesn't stay smooth when you pull your pants up.
> 
> Leggings, yo! And even other thicker pants I've worn have had these issues. I'm personally not of the punk style, so I couldn't rock it. XD


Ahh. too bad. The shorts showing through could become a new trend or something!


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 25, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> People who don't like or celebrate Christmas do not need to justify themselves to anyone.



The only part I celebrate on any holiday is the part where I might get an extra day off of work!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 25, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> People who don't like or celebrate Christmas do not need to justify themselves to anyone.


On the other hand, going on and on about how much you hate Christmas gets kinda understandably annoying imo


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 25, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> My problem wouldn't be the waistband. It'd be the actual shorts showing through my pants along my thighs.


Sounds more like a problem with your pants being ruined


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 26, 2020)

Cream cheese is gross


----------



## Polaris (Dec 26, 2020)

Cucumbers are disgusting.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 26, 2020)

Polaris said:


> Cucumbers are disgusting.


You've not met the right cucumber yet.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 26, 2020)

Blue and/or molded cheese is disgusting.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 26, 2020)

mlems > bleps


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 26, 2020)

Lgbt shouldnt exist... like this is only because of discrimination.... without that theres no need for a comunity like that...
Animals do express homo and bisexual actions. We are one of them.

Theres only one specise with homophobia...
Its homo sapain sapians
Its us
We're the monsters


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 26, 2020)

Streamers like Ice Poseidon and Asian Andy are great, I love watching kooky IRL streamers who do funny ass shit, they really give me laughs, have relatedness, and distract me from stupid shit. Love laughing with a community of people over silly IRL content, feels less lonely and kills a lot of time, instead of just whimpering all day. I spent my Christmas watching Ice. XD


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 26, 2020)

Disney amusement parks are overrated and overpriced and living in the north where there is actual seasonal change is far better than living in the south.


----------



## Simo (Dec 26, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Disney amusement parks are overrated and overpriced and living in the north where there is actual seasonal change is far better than living in the south.


I couldn't agree more. And now rich folks can buy special passes, to cut in front of the lines that the 'commoners' still have to stand in. For all the nods to love and happiness and family all that, Disney embodies one thing, mainly: Greed.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 26, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Disney amusement parks are overrated and overpriced and living in the north where there is actual seasonal change is far better than living in the south.


I.... admit I traveled there 3-4 times in my first 25 years of life and I'm actually BURNT OUT on Disney theme parks.  I'm not even big on amusement parks anymore (and if I have the urge I can make a day trip to like 3-4 other parks in my state).

I think I still have my Sorcerer's Apprentice hat and Maleficent plushie from one of the last times I was there.

I might have more urge for long-distance travel in situations where I get to set the entire itinerary and get to experience something actually DIFFERENT. Believe it or not, Disney just does not provide the latter for me anymore.

Maybe one more cruise in my life with my family but otherwise any trips have to be entirely under my control.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2020)

Sex work is not something that ought to be praised.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 27, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Sex work is not something that ought to be praised.


True it should be worshipped for them providing services more valuable, valiant, and braver than the troops.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 27, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> True it should be worshipped for them providing services more valuable, valiant, and braver than the troops.


Edgy.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 27, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Edgy.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Dec 27, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> True it should be worshipped for them providing services more valuable, valiant, and braver than the troops.



Cope.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 27, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Cope.


As a former Yeen of the military I am spitting facts.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 27, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> As a former Yeen of the military I am spitting facts.


For a fun fact related to this: The overall death rate for United States soldiers who have been deployed to Iraq or Afghanistan since 9/11 is approximately 166 per 100,000.

The death rate for prostitutes in the United States is approximately 204 per 100,000.

Now, this obviously only looks at only a single facet (and being on mobile ATM I can’t really either dig up new ones or old ones such as the previously shared mortality, violence, et al rates of trans sex workers), and is not an effort to downplay the suffering of a demographic that has had approximately one in three members officially diagnosed with a disability and / or mental trauma since their deployment. But it does offer some context and also makes the “lul sex workers are only worthy of scorn” takes a bit Oof.


----------



## RogueNoodle (Dec 28, 2020)

Attaman said:


> For a fun fact related to this: The overall death rate for United States soldiers who have been deployed to Iraq or Afghanistan since 9/11 is approximately 166 per 100,000.
> 
> The death rate for prostitutes in the United States is approximately 204 per 100,000.
> 
> Now, this obviously only looks at only a single facet (and being on mobile ATM I can’t really either dig up new ones or old ones such as the previously shared mortality, violence, et al rates of trans sex workers), and is not an effort to downplay the suffering of a demographic that has had approximately one in three members officially diagnosed with a disability and / or mental trauma since their deployment. But it does offer some context and also makes the “lul sex workers are only worthy of scorn” takes a bit Oof.


Unpopular opinion (maybe?): This is comparing apples to oranges. I don't enjoy comparing the suffering of one person to another especially when experiences in the military and in sex work vary so wildly. Some people enlist and come back healthy and some people post nudes on OnlyFans and call themselves sex workers. This is hard to compare to the much more extreme cases that you and others are somehow pulling data from. *shrug* IDK I just respect folks who have been through tough times. 

Also here's a much less inflammatory unpopular opinion: condiments are disgusting. I hate them and everything about them: the sight, the smell, and even the sound of someone pouring sauce from a bottle. I even struggle to eat the few sauces I like sometimes :x


----------



## Attaman (Dec 28, 2020)

RogueNoodle said:


> This is comparing apples to oranges.


It’s the death rate for both (more specifically: The death rate of United States Soldiers who have served one Afghanistan and Iraq and died as a result of as much; and the death rate of prostitutes in the US and who have died specifically via homicide). It’s not really apples to oranges comparing a death rate with a death rate, unless you want to argue that there’s extenuating circumstances.


RogueNoodle said:


> This is hard to compare to the much more extreme cases that you and others are somehow pulling data from. *shrug* IDK I just respect folks who have been through tough times.


I’ll admit, “Oxford, the Department of Defense, and the Journal of Epidemiology are extreme cases and sources” definitely pings as an Uncommon / Unpopular Opinion!

Also I’m not sure where any disrespect was given with my earlier comments? Unless you mean who I was responding to, in which case... like: Lucy has admitted to having been a veteran of the conflict in question. I don’t imagine her post was a jab at veterans so much as “It’s kind of disheartening that with a mortality rate comparable to soldiers occupying a foreign war zone that one group actively has people joke their lives are worth less than free sexual favors”.


----------



## RogueNoodle (Dec 28, 2020)

Attaman said:


> It’s the death rate for both (more specifically: The death rate of United States Soldiers who have served one Afghanistan and Iraq and died as a result of as much; and the death rate of prostitutes in the US and who have died specifically via homicide). It’s not really apples to oranges comparing a death rate with a death rate, unless you want to argue that there’s extenuating circumstances.
> 
> I’ll admit, “Oxford, the Department of Defense, and the Journal of Epidemiology are extreme cases and sources” definitely pings as an Uncommon / Unpopular Opinion!
> 
> Also I’m not sure where any disrespect was given with my earlier comments? Unless you mean who I was responding to, in which case... like: Lucy has admitted to having been a veteran of the conflict in question. I don’t imagine her post was a jab at veterans so much as “It’s kind of disheartening that with a mortality rate comparable to soldiers occupying a foreign war zone that one group actively has people joke their lives are worth less than free sexual favors”.


I don't want to derail the thread, but I would like to clear up my point! I meant that comparing the issue of war and the issue of sex work is rather touchy - not just death rates in general. What is important to me is that they're two very different issues that, while they may result in similar trauma, I personally find rather unrelated otherwise. That's why I said I found that to be my own opinion. I hope that makes sense!

 As for your data, I'm just hesitant when it comes to folks listing numbers online! Nothing personal and I certainly didn't mean any disrespect. Just a general rule of thumb I have. Its always nice to link the articles you're getting your information from. It benefits everyone!

I apologize if it seemed that like I implied you disrespected any one group! I was simply speaking on behalf of myself just to make sure we were all on the same page as far as respecting both demographics. I wasn't trying to speak for you or be shady or anything.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 28, 2020)

Talking to people from other countries, especially from parts of Europe, is generally a better experience than that of people from your own, or surrounding and highly influential nations. They are extremely relatable, sympathetic, and chill, feels like I can talk about anything with them, and just click without this tension between beliefs and such, even if their culture is different, or hard to get/adjust to and mesh with sometimes, whereas domestically, everyone is at each other's throat; I don't feel that vibe when mostly talking to people from other countries, mainly outside the USA, Canada and the UK.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 28, 2020)

Alt cultures are more than just an aesthetic.
You can’t just throw on makeup and say you’re goth or toss on a sleeveless jacket and say you’re punk.
These are cultures born as a counter culture to be a culture that is not one that allows bigotry racism or phobic ideas opinions or ideology within it which is why many times people within those alt cultures say that if someone is conservative or follows and supports certain groups or individuals than they are not actually of that culture and are just playing dress up.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Dec 28, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Talking to people from other countries, especially from parts of Europe, is generally a better experience than that of people from your own, or surrounding and highly influential nations. They are extremely relatable, sympathetic, and chill, feels like I can talk about anything with them, and just click without this tension between beliefs and such, even if their culture is different, or hard to get/adjust to and mesh with sometimes, whereas domestically, everyone is at each other's throat; I don't feel that vibe when mostly talking to people from other countries, mainly outside the USA, Canada and the UK.


Which countries or regions do you tend to get along with more? I don't have enough experience to note if that's also true for me. I am a bit of a hermit/recluse irl it is only recently that I started here socializing online. And from what little people I did speak to here I did feel a cut throat feeling with lots of eggshells you need to step on. It's part of the reason why I am a recluse. Lol


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 28, 2020)

malefeetguy said:


> Which countries or regions do you tend to get along with more? I don't have enough experience to note if that's also true for me. I am a bit of a hermit/recluse irl it is only recently that I started here socializing online. And from what little people I did speak to here I did feel a cut throat feeling with lots of eggshells you need to step on. It's part of the reason why I am a recluse. Lol


Finland, Hungary, Russia, some Scandinavians, mainly eastern and northern Europe, I guess, some South American countries seem pretty chill, Mexicans are pretty chill, native Africans are wholesome af, Native Americans too, and are pretty hospitable. I feel more family-like vibes talking to folks outside the more usual base demographics or regions I'm used to. I have more in common and closeness with people from other nations, I guess. They talk to me like a person, or someone who can just hangout and chat about whatever as opposed to a competitor looking to argue, fight, or have drama and tension build. It makes me feel like I'm speaking to actual relatives of mine. Some of the most down to earth chats I've had in the past, is talking to people from the other side, and just relating to them, more than people domestically.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Dec 29, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Finland, Hungary, Russia, some Scandinavians, mainly eastern and northern Europe, I guess, some South American countries seem pretty chill, Mexicans are pretty chill, native Africans are wholesome af, Native Americans too, and are pretty hospitable. I feel more family-like vibes talking to folks outside the more usual base demographics or regions I'm used to. I have more in common and closeness with people from other nations, I guess. They talk to me like a person, or someone who can just hangout and chat about whatever as opposed to a competitor looking to argue, fight, or have drama and tension build. It makes me feel like I'm speaking to actual relatives of mine. Some of the most down to earth chats I've had in the past, is talking to people from the other side, and just relating to them, more than people domestically.


I see. I also long to meet people who are this close and genuine. I had similar experiences with drama or competitiveness. The "social hierarchy" thing us also a real problem.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Dec 29, 2020)

The media is successfully destroying the love and respect all the genders, all the races, and all the job titles have for each other.


----------



## Tutorial (Dec 29, 2020)

I hate alarm clocks.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 29, 2020)

We could use of less cars, more sidewalks and more public transport


Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Finland, Hungary, Russia, some Scandinavians, mainly eastern and northern Europe, I guess, some South American countries seem pretty chill, Mexicans are pretty chill, native Africans are wholesome af, Native Americans too, and are pretty hospitable. I feel more family-like vibes talking to folks outside the more usual base demographics or regions I'm used to. I have more in common and closeness with people from other nations, I guess. They talk to me like a person, or someone who can just hangout and chat about whatever as opposed to a competitor looking to argue, fight, or have drama and tension build. It makes me feel like I'm speaking to actual relatives of mine. Some of the most down to earth chats I've had in the past, is talking to people from the other side, and just relating to them, more than people domestically.


ówò *hugs*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 29, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> We could use of less cars, more sidewalks and more public transport


Public transport stinks, cycling is good for your health both physical and mental


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 29, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Public transport stinks, cycling is good for your health both physical and mental


Forgot too add them bikes, much awesome


----------



## Skittles (Dec 29, 2020)

Bloomers are god tier underwear. Change my mind.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 29, 2020)

Tutorial said:


> I hate alarm clocks.


Garfilth, you lazy cat


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 29, 2020)

Tutorial said:


> I hate alarm clocks.


*beep beep beep bee- gets smacked* >:


----------



## Punji (Dec 31, 2020)

As 2020 comes to an end, I will give my undoubtedly unpopular opinion that this year was genuinely very good. Easily one of the best years of my life and of recent memory.

Sure, not everything was great and I'd have done some stuff differently had I known better, but all things considered I rather enjoyed 2020.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 31, 2020)

Punji said:


> As 2020 comes to an end, I will give my undoubtedly unpopular opinion that this year was genuinely very good. Easily one of the best years of my life and of recent memory.
> 
> Sure, not everything was great and I'd have done some stuff differently had I known better, but all things considered I rather enjoyed 2020.


That makes two people in this thread, I don't know at which number an unpopular opinion becomes popular, you know never


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2020)

Punji said:


> As 2020 comes to an end, I will give my undoubtedly unpopular opinion that this year was genuinely very good. Easily one of the best years of my life and of recent memory.
> 
> Sure, not everything was great and I'd have done some stuff differently had I known better, but all things considered I rather enjoyed 2020.


Likewise. 2020's been pretty damn good to me. If I were to say it's been a bad year for me personally I'd be lying.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Dec 31, 2020)

Punji said:


> As 2020 comes to an end, I will give my undoubtedly unpopular opinion that this year was genuinely very good. Easily one of the best years of my life and of recent memory.
> 
> Sure, not everything was great and I'd have done some stuff differently had I known better, but all things considered I rather enjoyed 2020.


It's been an interesting as hell year for me. I pushed myself out of my comfort zone, overcame some of my greatest long-term inhibitions and overall learned a lot about myself and the world. I'm hoping 2021 will be the year in which I start reaping the fruits of my labor.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 31, 2020)

Hot chocolate should be consumed year-round, not only limited to winter.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 31, 2020)

Punji said:


> As 2020 comes to an end, I will give my undoubtedly unpopular opinion that this year was genuinely very good. Easily one of the best years of my life and of recent memory.
> 
> Sure, not everything was great and I'd have done some stuff differently had I known better, but all things considered I rather enjoyed 2020.


i feel like 2020 was our great disipline, like covid taught us to be more humble and greatful


----------



## Rassah (Dec 31, 2020)

Unpopular opinion, besides the virus situation being better, 2021 will be worse than 2020.
But Beastars season 2 will be out in 6 days, so at least it'll start great.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 31, 2020)

Yeah, still sad i cant yif... sad noises

my frustration of not being able to yif for over 3 YEARS CUS IM ONLY 15

Windows NT 5.0 Startup earrape - YouTube


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Bloomers are god tier underwear. Change my mind.


Commando is god tier.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 31, 2020)

Cockynoob666 said:


> Yeah, still sad i cant yif... sad noises
> 
> my frustration of not being able to yif for over 3 YEARS CUS IM ONLY 15
> 
> Windows NT 5.0 Startup earrape - YouTube


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2020)

Yiff is norwegian for 'you're welcome,'.

Remember to say it loudly if you ever visit a norwegian's house. 

Then slap them. That is how norwegians say goodbye.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 31, 2020)

lol


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 31, 2020)

Silver jewelry > Gold jewelry


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 31, 2020)

Most 'unpopular opinions' are just regular widespreads without the confidence to back it up


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 31, 2020)

Smaller screens are better. I don't want to wear old man pants just to fit my phone in my pocket.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2020)

I personally miss the days before phones had screens. I only use phones for texts and phone calls.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 31, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Most 'unpopular opinions' are just regular widespreads without the confidence to back it up


I think most if not all opinions are popular in certain circles


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 31, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I personally miss the days before phones had screens. I only use phones for texts and phone calls.


I don't remember a day in my life where phones didn't have screens, even the home phones had a screen of some sort.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 31, 2020)

Flip phones are still pretty cool.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 31, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Flip phones are still pretty cool.


Battery used to be the best, also, I like that this is a thing https://www.motorola.com/us/smartphones-razr/p


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 31, 2020)

That old Nokia is still the best phone ever made.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 31, 2020)

Dragon Quest is a superior jrpg series that was sadly overshadowed for the NA audience by Final Fantasy.


----------



## BlackDogYodel (Dec 31, 2020)

Unpopular opinion battle!


Lucyfur said:


> Alt cultures are more than just an aesthetic.
> You can’t just throw on makeup and say you’re goth or toss on a sleeveless jacket and say you’re punk.
> These are cultures born as a counter culture to be a culture that is not one that allows bigotry racism or phobic ideas opinions or ideology within it which is why many times people within those alt cultures say that if someone is conservative or follows and supports certain groups or individuals than they are not actually of that culture and are just playing dress up.


Alt culture doesn't exist, and is based on nothing more than an aesthetic informed by musical tastes.
You can just throw on makeup and say you’re goth or toss on a sleeveless jacket and say you’re punk, if you look the part what you believe is irrelevant.
Taking punk as an example, the Sex Pistols specifically (basic bitch band i know), they were basically formed by Malcolm McLaren as a means to help him sell clothes. Such scenes have been subject to corporate exploitation ever since they were formed, with those "counter culture" aesthetics being packaged in increasingly safe and shallow products designed simply to make a profit. Identifying with such "alternative" scenes does nothing to counter the status quo, it's just identifying with the status quo's approved visual alternative.


----------



## St.Jimmy (Dec 31, 2020)

Unpopular Opinion: Hamburgers are just fancy sandwiches


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2020)

St.Jimmy said:


> Unpopular Opinion: Hamburgers are just fancy sandwiches


Very TASTY sandwiches..


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 31, 2020)

St.Jimmy said:


> Unpopular Opinion: Hamburgers are just fancy sandwiches


That's why I always specify that I would like a "hamburger sandwich with French-fried potato sticks" at the drive through, to help people remember this.


You get used to the taste of spit in your food after a while.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 31, 2020)

St.Jimmy said:


> Unpopular Opinion: Hamburgers are just fancy sandwiches


If it's between two pieces of bread, it's a sammich. This rule was written long ago, in the before time.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 31, 2020)

St.Jimmy said:


> Unpopular Opinion: Hamburgers are just fancy sandwiches


Where do you live that hamburgers are considered fancy? :0


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 31, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Where do you live that hamburgers are considered fancy? :0


They make gourmet burgers in some restaurants, and it's worth the money. Red Robbin, Applebees and Five Guys are good examples, and there is this upscale joint in my own home town called Parkside Public that makes burgers that our out of this world.


----------



## St.Jimmy (Dec 31, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Where do you live that hamburgers are considered fancy? :0


The Burger itself is not fancy. But as a sandwich it is. Look at all the Parts going on it compared to your run in the middle pb&j.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 31, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> They make gourmet burgers in some restaurants, and it's worth the money. Red Robbin, Applebees and Five Guys are good examples, and there is this upscale joint in my own home town called Parkside Public that makes burgers that our out of this world.


I understand, but then again anything can be gourmet, and as for scale I don't know why burgers and sandwiches aren't on sort o a similar scale


----------



## Raever (Dec 31, 2020)

St.Jimmy said:


> Unpopular Opinion: Hamburgers are just fancy sandwiches



Agreed. I still love them though.
Guess as an american I'm kind of obligated to.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 31, 2020)

St.Jimmy said:


> The Burger itself is not fancy. But as a sandwich it is. Look at all the Parts going on it compared to your run in the middle pb&j.


Hm, I suppose so, considering that a sandwich can be anything with two pieces of bread and something in between while the burger is more specific


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 31, 2020)

"d" is just "a" with a boner


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 31, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> "d" is just "a" with a boner


Wait what does it make H?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 31, 2020)

BlackDogYodel said:


> Unpopular opinion battle!
> 
> Alt culture doesn't exist, and is based on nothing more than an aesthetic informed by musical tastes.
> You can just throw on makeup and say you’re goth or toss on a sleeveless jacket and say you’re punk, if you look the part what you believe is irrelevant.
> Taking punk as an example, the Sex Pistols specifically (basic bitch band i know), they were basically formed by Malcolm McLaren as a means to help him sell clothes. Such scenes have been subject to corporate exploitation ever since they were formed, with those "counter culture" aesthetics being packaged in increasingly safe and shallow products designed simply to make a profit. Identifying with such "alternative" scenes does nothing to counter the status quo, it's just identifying with the status quo's approved visual alternative.


Hot Topic came to mind, but it was a cool store for T-shirts nonetheless.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 31, 2020)

It's not racist for raccoon furries to refer to themselves as "coons" because it's obviously meant to be a cuter and shorter version of raccoon.


----------



## Raever (Jan 2, 2021)

BlackDogYodel said:


> Unpopular opinion battle!
> 
> Alt culture doesn't exist, and is based on nothing more than an aesthetic informed by musical tastes.
> You can just throw on makeup and say you’re goth or toss on a sleeveless jacket and say you’re punk, if you look the part what you believe is irrelevant.
> Taking punk as an example, the Sex Pistols specifically (basic bitch band i know), they were basically formed by Malcolm McLaren as a means to help him sell clothes. Such scenes have been subject to corporate exploitation ever since they were formed, with those "counter culture" aesthetics being packaged in increasingly safe and shallow products designed simply to make a profit. Identifying with such "alternative" scenes does nothing to counter the status quo, it's just identifying with the status quo's approved visual alternative.



I've never felt so personally attacked in my _LIFE_.


----------



## Raever (Jan 2, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> It's not racist for raccoon furries to refer to themselves as "coons" because it's obviously meant to be a cuter and shorter version of raccoon.



Wait, waitwaitwaitwaitwait......this was considered racist by anyone ever? :/


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 2, 2021)

Raever said:


> Wait, waitwaitwaitwaitwait......this was considered racist by anyone ever? :/


Unfortunately yes


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2021)

Raever said:


> Wait, waitwaitwaitwaitwait......this was considered racist by anyone ever? :/



It was a commonplace racial slur in the 20th century, used to refer to people with dark skin. 

It's a shortening of 'raccoon', and refers to the banded patterns in theatrical 'black face' make up, that used to be popular.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 2, 2021)

BlackDogYodel said:


> Unpopular opinion battle!
> 
> Alt culture doesn't exist, and is based on nothing more than an aesthetic informed by musical tastes.
> You can just throw on makeup and say you’re goth or toss on a sleeveless jacket and say you’re punk, if you look the part what you believe is irrelevant.
> Taking punk as an example, the Sex Pistols specifically (basic bitch band i know), they were basically formed by Malcolm McLaren as a means to help him sell clothes. Such scenes have been subject to corporate exploitation ever since they were formed, with those "counter culture" aesthetics being packaged in increasingly safe and shallow products designed simply to make a profit. Identifying with such "alternative" scenes does nothing to counter the status quo, it's just identifying with the status quo's approved visual alternative.


Ah so you hang around a lot of punks than? go to any shows or bars yeah?
Like idk bout you but there is a culture to it and it far exceeds the aesthetic.
There is quite a history really.
And part of that is fighting against bigots and removing them from the scene. So like Heyo~


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 2, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> It was a commonplace racial slur in the 20th century, used to refer to people with dark skin.
> 
> It's a shortening of 'raccoon', and refers to the banded patterns in theatrical 'black face' make up, that used to be popular.


I know the fact that it's a racial slur or was used as one, but I think I read up that it came from a certain breed of hunting dog, the coondog, that was used to hunt escaped slaves(and raccoons) - but I'm not putting money on this.


----------



## Raever (Jan 2, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> It was a commonplace racial slur in the 20th century, used to refer to people with dark skin.
> 
> It's a shortening of 'raccoon', and refers to the banded patterns in theatrical 'black face' make up, that used to be popular.



Thanks for that, I'm unfamiliar with the history of the term.
That said, context is always key.

Just because I say I like eating crackers doesn't mean I like eating humans with a particular melanin chemistry.
So I see no reason why people with raccoon fursonas can't give themselves lil nicknames based on the species, so long as it was obvious.


----------



## Raever (Jan 2, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> I know the fact that it's a racial slur or was used as one, but I think I read up that it came from a certain breed of hunting dog, the coondog, that was used to hunt escaped slaves(and raccoons) - but I'm not putting money on this.



Well...that got even darker than expected.
Moving on.

Mcdonalds Fries are as addicting as an actual drug and no one can convince me otherwise.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 2, 2021)

Raever said:


> Mcdonalds Fries are as addicting as an actual drug and no one can convince me otherwise.


I think it is a scientific fact that they're chemical beyond being a normal dish! but they don't really cause withdrawal effects or something, so I don't think they're as addictive as hard drugs.


----------



## Polaris (Jan 2, 2021)

I think Crocs are nice as footwear.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 2, 2021)

Raever said:


> Mcdonalds Fries are as addicting as an actual drug and no one can convince me otherwise.



They're like wilted cabbage. Only copious amounts of sauce makes them edible. D:


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 2, 2021)

Raever said:


> Mcdonalds Fries are as addicting as an actual drug and no one can convince me otherwise.


Drug addicts? On MY FORUM?!


----------



## BlackDogYodel (Jan 2, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> Ah so you hang around a lot of punks than? go to any shows or bars yeah?
> Like idk bout you but there is a culture to it and it far exceeds the aesthetic.
> There is quite a history really.
> And part of that is fighting against bigots and removing them from the scene. So like Heyo~


For my entire life, yes, and i go to underground shows if they seem interesting enough. You meet people of all stripes in such places.
What you're talking about are politically informed cliques within those broad scenes, specifically the pushback against nazi punks and the corruption of the Oi! scene. Such battles are not an intrinsic aspect of these scenes, but they do exist in part because of the anti establishment aesthetics of it. It draws political outsiders, so i can understand your beliefs regarding this topic.

I don't believe this is a conversation we can continue, given the site's rules.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 2, 2021)

Sorry, but I don't believe in the existence of empaths. I'm not trying to target or ridicule people who either believe in them or believe that they are an empath, and I apologise if my opinion is offensive to anyone.

I only believe there are people who have higher levels of empathy than others (primarily due to past abuse). But I don't believe it's some sort of psychic ability. 

I used to wonder if I were an empath or not, until an ex friend of mine kept bragging about her "psychic empath abilities", yet we all realized she was nothing but a narcissist with no empathy at all. One day, she coldly told me to just get over the loss of my cat after I mentioned it twice, while for like half a year before this, she cried about the death of her dog every single day for months on end.


----------



## Raever (Jan 2, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> They're like wilted cabbage. Only copious amounts of sauce makes them edible. D:



Clearly you're McDonald's doesn't know how to make fries. >.>


----------



## Raever (Jan 2, 2021)

wings of hope said:


> Sorry, but I don't believe in the existence of empaths. I'm not trying to target or ridicule people who either believe in them or believe that they are an empath, and I apologise if my opinion is offensive to anyone.
> 
> I only believe there are people who have higher levels of empathy than others (primarily due to past abuse). But I don't believe it's some sort of psychic ability.
> 
> I used to wonder if I were an empath or not, until an ex friend of mine kept bragging about her "psychic empath abilities", yet we all realized she was nothing but a narcissist with no empathy at all. One day, she coldly told me to just get over the loss of my cat after I mentioned it twice, while for like half a year before this, she cried about the death of her dog every single day for months on end.



I agree and disagree.

Allow me to push the limits further; Being Psychic and being educated about Psychology and the effects of mental mastery...are one in the same. "Magick" is just applying science in a way that benefits you - as science is what scares people, as well as was considered witchcraft way back when.

Yes, this includes "Empathic abilities". Just because you're good at picking up on microexpressions, doesn't mean you were born with sparkles up your butt.  

Now, that isn't to say a belief system is any less effective. Just knowing where a thing (in this case "magick") stems from, and how to manipulate them to your advantage...that's what matters.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 2, 2021)

Raever said:


> I agree and disagree.
> 
> Allow me to push the limits further; Being Psychic and being educated about Psychology and the effects of mental mastery...are one in the same. "Magick" is just applying science in a way that benefits you - as science is what scares people, as well as was considered witchcraft way back when.
> 
> ...


I agree with you! Psychic power does imo exist, but a lot of people fake it just to look all cool and mystical.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 2, 2021)

I dunno if this is unpopular or not but Dum Dum from cyberpunk is a cutey patootie. UwU
So happy to show off his new teefs the second time around! <3


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 3, 2021)

wings of hope said:


> I agree with you! Psychic power does imo exist, but a lot of people fake it just to look all cool and mystical.


And for money!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 3, 2021)

wings of hope said:


> I agree with you! Psychic power does imo exist, but a lot of people fake it just to look all cool and mystical.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 3, 2021)

Everyone should be allowed to change their name legally for free with little paperwork at all preferably any time but at least one freebie to allow people to chose their own names and wether or not they wish to remain tied to a name they were born with and into.


----------



## Punji (Jan 3, 2021)

The life of a young child or baby is worth considerably less than that of an adult.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jan 3, 2021)

Punji said:


> The life of a young child or baby is worth considerably less than that of an adult.



The mother of all unpopular opinions.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 4, 2021)

Punji said:


> The life of a young child or baby is worth considerably less than that of an adult.


In what context? Who is saying this?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 4, 2021)

Coca-cola is better than Pepsi. Pepsi doesn't even compare!


----------



## Punji (Jan 4, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> In what context? Who is saying this?


In any context where life is being measured.

If a baby and a young adult are trapped in a burning building it's better to let the baby die instead.

I imagine most people would argue he opposite, because baby.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 4, 2021)

-Horizontal cultural relativism is a way to stand for nothing and in the way of everything, while getting to feel virtuous for doing so.

-"Personhood" has no real definition. The criteria for being a "person" are constantly shifted to keep the term exclusive to humans, even those so dysfunctional that they don't meet the standards themselves. There's no good, secular reason cetaceans, apes, elephants, corvids, etc. can't be "people" too.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 5, 2021)

Punji said:


> In any context where life is being measured.
> 
> If a baby and a young adult are trapped in a burning building it's better to let the baby die instead.
> 
> I imagine most people would argue he opposite, because baby.


I mean, it'd be standard firefighting procedure to take the baby out of the burning domicile since they are more vulnerable and historically children are among the first to be evacuated and saved in an emergency. 

Like, you said most people would say regard the baby or child first, if it came down to the unlikely event of having to choose between a child and adult. 


It's always interesting to hear your takes on child welfare.


----------



## Simo (Jan 5, 2021)

This is easily the most annoying, unnecessary thread on this forum.

The main reason anyone looks at it, is to see if any drama has transpired.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 5, 2021)

Simo said:


> This is easily the most annoying, unnecessary thread on this forum.


You're funny comments and presence, do make it a little nicer  if that helps


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm not cute. =ÒwÓ=


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 5, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I'm not cute. =ÒwÓ=





Simo said:


> This is easily the most annoying, unnecessary thread on this forum.


Let da dwama ensue.

*Eavul laugh.*


----------



## Skittles (Jan 5, 2021)

I like the new green apple flavoured skittle.


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 5, 2021)

Simo said:


> The main reason anyone looks at it, is to see if any drama has transpired.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 5, 2021)

Small tiny breed dogs are not all that cute. They are just annoying high maintenance clumps of fur that people don't train to behave because they think it's adorable when they growl and run after house guests.


----------



## Skittles (Jan 5, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Small tiny breed dogs are not all that cute. They are just annoying high maintenance clumps of fur that people don't train to behave because they think it's adorable when they growl and run after house guests.


Unless they are my doggo~ But she is 10-11kg so not THAT small X)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 5, 2021)

I agree with people who call me stupid.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 5, 2021)

Skittles said:


> Unless they are my doggo~ But she is 10-11kg so not THAT small X)


I'll make an exception for the Queens doggo, regardless of size.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 5, 2021)

Simo said:


> This is easily the most annoying, unnecessary thread on this forum.
> 
> The main reason anyone looks at it, is to see if any drama has transpired.


So I get it you're currently looking for drama? 



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/451345193878039585/


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 5, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> View attachment 97988


How do you post gifs please? :0


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 5, 2021)

I don't think the Xbox Series S/X and PS5 are worthy investments, at least for the next few years. As consoles become more powerful, games are becoming more scarce and overhyped as years go by with even fewer to become hyped for. I'm down to literally just only wanting RE: VIllage, hopefully it's not an over-hyped let down like nearly everything else, god forbid. Consoles are more like PCs now, except they're nearly paperweights without enough good or well-made games to justify them taking up room space. I feel like they could have done so much more with PS4 all these years to justify playing on it and keeping subscriptions, but all these consoles are stagnant, and their few games never live up to the hype for the past 5 years, not to mention, how every succeeding E3 begun showing the same games like 2-3 times until they're finally released after being delayed over and over, yet, still do not live up to their expectations post-release after leading people on for years, let alone making a big deal about their release, and getting people excited for way too long, like the massive delays were "polishing" them and making them "better and better", now they want people to just go out and buy a PS5 and Xbox Series X just because they're so damn powerful, not because there's anything really to offer in reasonable quantity. Even with the Nintendo Switch, everyone is like "WTF?", the games are not as substantial or have the quality they expected.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 10, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I don't think the Xbox Series S/X and PS5 are worthy investments, at least for the next few years. As consoles become more powerful, games are becoming more scarce and overhyped as years go by with even fewer to become hyped for. I'm down to literally just only wanting RE: VIllage, hopefully it's not an over-hyped let down like nearly everything else, god forbid. Consoles are more like PCs now, except they're nearly paperweights without enough good or well-made games to justify them taking up room space. I feel like they could have done so much more with PS4 all these years to justify playing on it and keeping subscriptions, but all these consoles are stagnant, and their few games never live up to the hype for the past 5 years, not to mention, how every succeeding E3 begun showing the same games like 2-3 times until they're finally released after being delayed over and over, yet, still do not live up to their expectations post-release after leading people on for years, let alone making a big deal about their release, and getting people excited for way too long, like the massive delays were "polishing" them and making them "better and better", now they want people to just go out and buy a PS5 and Xbox Series X just because they're so damn powerful, not because there's anything really to offer in reasonable quantity. Even with the Nintendo Switch, everyone is like "WTF?", the games are not as substantial or have the quality they expected.


I might be wrong but it's like games are shitter and shitter although they might LOOK nicer


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 10, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I might be wrong but it's like games are shitter and shitter although they might LOOK nicer


I tend to agree with that sentiment.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 11, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I might be wrong but it's like games are shitter and shitter although they might LOOK nicer


Games also have gotten shorter with little replay value, and any extension of the game is just DLC for months/years.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 11, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Games also have gotten shorter with little replay value, and any extension of the game is just DLC for months/years.


There's always the good trusted classics, like age of empires that gets fresher and fresher instead of regressing to shoebox gameplay with fancy graphics.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 11, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> There's always the good trusted classics, like age of empires that gets fresher and fresher instead of regressing to shoebox gameplay with fancy graphics.


Looks good but plays like shit.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 11, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Looks good but plays like shit.


Sums up most of modern gaming, to be honest. Except Dark Souls, Dark Souls is bae


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 11, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Sums up most of modern gaming, to be honest. Except Dark Souls, Dark Souls is bae


Sooo.... real gamers don't need no stinkin' tutorials?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 11, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Sooo.... real gamers don't need no stinkin' tutorials?


Well, Dark Souls does have a tutorial ironically. Just cuts a lot of fat.
I like when a game isn't afraid to take off the training wheels and put you through the ringer, though. A lot of modern games do unironically baby the player to an absurd degree. If people prefer more, not sure what to call them... hand holdy?/not-sure-what-to-call-them-games, all the more power to them and all, just isn't for me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2021)

Videogames are for children.

*runs for cover*


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 13, 2021)

Video games are for geniuses.

*Silently disagrees with self and says they're for people with no life*

Same thing. They gotta have the time to be geniuses somehow.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2021)

Henceforth, videogames shall only be sold to child geniuses.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 13, 2021)

But what defines genius? An inventor? Another genius? But that's the paradox, isn't it? Hmmm...


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 13, 2021)

The video games industry as we knew it is dead. Creativity in video gaming is deemed "too risky" by investors seeking a return. If you want video games to NOT suck, you need to kick big money and all the suits out.

Good games don't need big budgets, studios, teams, timelines, or good graphics. FFS, it took way too many keyboard jockeys to make a broken pile of unpolished crap like Fallout 76. Compare it to Undertale or Minecraft which was made with a fraction of the team, budget, of everything used to churn out shit AAA games and you see the real cancer is big business.

Sadly, it might be too late to excise.

For example Minecraft has "Bad" graphics, no quests, yet is worth billions. >>>>>> Cyberpunk 2077/Fallout 76 which has good graphics but are tedious to play and both lost millions of dollars.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 13, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Videogames are for children.
> 
> *runs for cover*


Somebody better tell that to the ESRB then for rating games that were intended for people that are 17+.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 13, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Somebody better tell that to the ESRB then for rating games that were intended for people that are 17+


Nonsense. Leisure Suit Larry, Hatred, and Conker's Bad Fur Day were totally intended for an impressionable young demographic.  I expanded my vocabulary with quite a few colorful words from these games.

(Sarcasm is fun.)


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 13, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Leisure Suit Larry,


we don't talk about those games


FlooferWoofer said:


> Hatred,


hatred is a huge meme at this point, hell i think i think it was always a meme even when it came out. Not sure why everyone made a huge fuss about it.


FlooferWoofer said:


> Conker's Bad Fur Day


dunno how that game got on the Nintendo 64 lol


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 13, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Nonsense. Leisure Suit Larry, Hatred, and Conker's Bad Fur Day were totally intended for an impressionable young demographic.  I expanded my vocabulary with quite a few colorful words from these games.
> 
> (Sarcasm is fun.)


I don't understand it, so it must clearly be invalid and without merit. Checkmate Videya games.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 13, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I don't understand it, so it must clearly be invalid and without merit. Checkmate Videya games.


he's saying those games are raunchy/violent and were made for an adult audience.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 13, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> he's saying those games are raunchy/violent and were made for an adult audience.


I was also being sarcastic


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 13, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I was also being sarcastic


i hate sarcasm


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 13, 2021)

puberty blockers are completely fine to give to children who request them.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 13, 2021)

I think the Final Fantasy 13 trilogy was good, especially FF 13-2 and Lightning Returns. 

The sauce is the best part of pizza and I ask for extra.

Chairs are better than booths. 

I don't have too many unpopular opinions but it could also be a lack of self awareness and I will find out more.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 13, 2021)

Hogo said:


> I think the Final Fantasy 13 trilogy was good, especially FF 13-2 and Lightning Returns.






what'd you even enjoy about that game? the only thing i liked about it was that black guy with the afro and the dual pistols, he was cool as shit.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 13, 2021)

Unpopular opinion: toaster waffles are a good substitute for sliced bread.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 13, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> View attachment 98906
> what'd you even enjoy about that game? the only thing i liked about it was that black guy with the afro and the dual pistols, he was cool as shit.



I had the most issues with 13, a bit hallwayish but the awkward vibes with Sazh and Vanille (she felt awkwardly sexualized?) brought down a lot of respect for the game. That being said, I think the setting and music were amazing and I loved all the references to Hinduism in the enemies, and the game could be genuinely challenging at moments compared to last FF titles and I think the combat system was overhated. Design philosophy of the game is the second best in the series, behind 10. Everything looked so cool and unique.

FF13-2 I love the time travel and soundtrack and the characters and their dialogue felt well written this time around. I also greatly appreciate that they pulled off a male and female main character duo without them becoming love interests and idk the game came out at a dark time in my life and the messages of hope and stuff from the main characters unexpectedly cheered me up? Monster taming and growing was fun. Caius is a great villain, one of the best in the series. And Hope was one of my favorite FF characters by the end of this game which is such a turn-around from FF13.

Lightning Returns is the closest thing we have to Majora's Mask in gameplay and that's a big plus since MM is maybe my favorite game of all time. My only issues in the entire game were some of the outfit designs and some NPCs having some awkward designs. And I really like the cosmology it expanded on. Yet another fantastic soundtrack and setting design. Wraps things up rather nicely. The battle system was well done despite my concern of it being boring because it's a solo party. The main city and its atmosphere was really well done.

The big sin is that 13 itself was super problematic and a lot of people wouldn't be willing to play the sequels which I think are genuinely fun and redeem some earlier issues.


----------



## Grivies (Jan 14, 2021)

Free will is a lie, every single action you take has already been prepared in your subconsciousness and is a product of evolution and environmental influences. You don't decide to "lift an arm" or "sit down", the decision has already been made before you think about making it. Taking this further it means that no person is accountable for their potential crimes since it is their subconsciousness (again formed from outside influence and evolution) that makes these "bad" decisions for them. For the sake of society we have to keep up this charade of free will and the illusion of "accountability", civilization could not exist without it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 14, 2021)

GriviesOtter said:


> Free will is a lie, every single action you take has already been prepared in your subconsciousness and is a product of evolution and environmental influences. You don't decide to "lift an arm" or "sit down", the decision has already been made before you think about making it. Taking this further it means that no person is accountable for their potential crimes since it is their subconsciousness (again formed from outside influence and evolution) that makes these "bad" decisions for them. For the sake of society we have to keep up this charade of free will and the illusion of "accountability", civilization could not exist without it.


That would be like saying water doesn't exist, because it's actually formed of molecules


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 14, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> The video games industry as we knew it is dead. Creativity in video gaming is deemed "too risky" by investors seeking a return. If you want video games to NOT suck, you need to kick big money and all the suits out.
> 
> Good games don't need big budgets, studios, teams, timelines, or good graphics. FFS, it took way too many keyboard jockeys to make a broken pile of unpolished crap like Fallout 76. Compare it to Undertale or Minecraft which was made with a fraction of the team, budget, of everything used to churn out shit AAA games and you see the real cancer is big business.
> 
> ...


Nothing new.

It’s why indie games have been on then rise since 2010, they do better generally speaking and have more creativity and due to either lack of developers and money some aren’t intense in graphics like undertale or even in cases like Cuphead people put a lot of work and effort into it and despite the risk manage to come out on top.

Only reason I want to work in the industry is to mostly have a decent paying job than what I have currently, plus odds are I might meet peeps and make our own game together, otherwise I’d advice peeps to go indie game, platforms like Steam let us upload to a wide range of people and youtubers help publish it with a genuine reaction and may get it picked up by others.

Even if you get a Fall guys, you’d of made a decent amount. But just know some trends don’t stick, but never chase it either.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 14, 2021)

Belle really deserved Gaston. Both are elitist pricks. She gets uppity and dismissive because the baker is too busy with his job to chat about her hobby.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 14, 2021)

Vine videos are still good, and worth appreciating


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 14, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Vine videos are still good, and worth appreciating


Is this an unpopular opinion or a fact? xD


----------



## Simo (Jan 15, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Vine videos are still good, and worth appreciating


What's a vine video? Like time-lapse videos of vines growing?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2021)

Simo said:


> What's a vine video? Like time-lapse videos of vines growing?


Used to be shorter videos. Thomas Sanders had a lot or fun ones.


----------



## A-stick-figure (Jan 15, 2021)

My unpopular opinion: stick figures are better than 3D drawings!


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 15, 2021)

A-stick-figure said:


> 3D





A-stick-figure said:


> drawings!


?


----------



## A-stick-figure (Jan 15, 2021)

2D people made of lines are better than 3D realistic drawings.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 15, 2021)

GUYS IM GONNA DO IT IM GONNA SAY IT RGGHHHH!!!!!!!
ZACH SNYDER IS A GOOD DIRECTOR AND RESPECTS SUPERMAN
 I'm just kidding


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 15, 2021)

Oatmeal raisin cookies are delicious


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 15, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Oatmeal raisin cookies are delicious


This is an unpopular opinion?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 15, 2021)

Fiber-rich foods are the real "empty calories".  With the way fiber goes through a lot of bodies, good luck getting the nutrients to absorb properly.

.....sugary and fatty foods become "cheap calories" and protein, dairy, and foods rich in absorbable vitamins and minerals become "rich calories" under this system.  That goes for both wallets AND value to your body.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Fiber-rich foods are the real "empty calories".  With the way fiber goes through a lot of bodies, good luck getting the nutrients to absorb properly.
> 
> .....sugary and fatty foods become "cheap calories" and protein, dairy, and foods rich in absorbable vitamins and minerals become "rich calories" under this system.  That goes for both wallets AND value to your body.



You need fibre to avoid constipation doom though.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> You need fibre to avoid constipation doom though.


That's... a lot more of a myth than most people want to believe.  It's too long for me to go through here and there's actually one or two political bits in the history, but one of the main sources I relied on is a book called "Fiber Menace".  (I ignore the guy's supplement advice for the time being.)

He does look like he's citing a lot of science, but if his science turns out to be incomplete or outright wrong, it wouldn't surprise me.

(If you're wondering why I so easily believe this, it started off some months ago when I was having more problems with GERD and had recently had a fissure issue that landed me in the emergency room.  I happened to notice a fiber bar caused worse reflux than an ice cream bar - my diet was NOT in the best of shape at the time - and had to ask myself if I was crazy for thinking it.  Then stumbled across that book.  None of the fissuring issues or even hints of them since.  And honestly?  I'm trying to pay more attention to the stool thing.  My parents think I was ODing on fiber before and that's the theory I'm trying right now.

TL;DR: If my take on fiber is actually wrong, this is less a case of "reading what some random moms said on social media" and more "I hit a contradiction that I'm willing to explore without waiting for experts".)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> That's... a lot more of a myth than most people want to believe.  It's too long for me to go through here and there's actually one or two political bits in the history, but one of the main sources I relied on is a book called "Fiber Menace".  (I ignore the guy's supplement advice for the time being.)
> 
> He does look like he's citing a lot of science, but if his science turns out to be incomplete or outright wrong, it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> ...




To my knowledge dietary fibre is widely regarded as important by doctors, and not consuming enough can cause problems. 

I can't comment on your personal experience beyond saying that some medical conditions, such as the inflammatory bowel conditions ulcerative colitis and Crohn's disease, may be treated in part with low fibre diets, because of the physical and inflammatory problems unique to people suffering from these diseases. 
Your comment about fissuring brought that to my mind.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 16, 2021)

Curry is overrated. Tasty, but overrated.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Curry is overrated. Tasty, but overrated.



Well. I'm having_ naan_ of this.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Well. I'm having_ naan_ of this.


That on the other hand deserve more spotlight


----------



## zandelux (Jan 16, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Curry is overrated. Tasty, but overrated.


Curry and sushi are both overrepresented, at least in American restaurants. Yes, they are good, but there is so much more to Indian and Japanese food.


----------



## lolcox (Jan 17, 2021)

Squaresoft, after merging with ENIX, has lost their way, and has produced no good games in decades, plural.

_Oh, Maria..._


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 17, 2021)

Grass lawns are weird and, frankly, kinda ugly and boring. Xeroscaping and moss gardens are 100x times better.


----------



## zandelux (Jan 17, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Grass lawns are weird and, frankly, kinda ugly and boring. Xeroscaping and moss gardens are 100x times better.


Not to mention a waste of a lot of water, unless you live in a place where it rains enough to support it naturally. My grandmother's old house in California had TWO.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 17, 2021)

If knowledge of the christian faith damns those who have that knowledge to eternity in hell if they dont follow and worship God then on from that knowledge wouldn't true salvation of the world's people be allowing that knowledge to fall away so know one knows of it and would be granted passage to heaven like infants who die?


----------



## ben909 (Jan 17, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> If knowledge of the christian faith damns those who have that knowledge to eternity in hell if they dont follow and worship God then on from that knowledge wouldn't true salvation of the world's people be allowing that knowledge to fall away so know one knows of it and would be granted passage to heaven like infants who die?



sounds more like a shower thought, but maybe


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 17, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> If knowledge of the christian faith damns those who have that knowledge to eternity in hell if they dont follow and worship God then on from that knowledge wouldn't true salvation of the world's people be allowing that knowledge to fall away so know one knows of it and would be granted passage to heaven like infants who die?


.....sounds more to me like you ran into a case of "those people did not study that knowledge carefully enough".

Seriously, the sheer number of misconceptions faux-Christians like to spread drives me up the wall.  You're not restricted to one data point in time and one interpreter for God's word, people!

Biggest pet peeve with the religion, right there.


----------



## Punji (Jan 17, 2021)

Facial tattoos can be very tasteful.


----------



## Alaricat (Jan 17, 2021)

Olives are fucking terrible !! they taste like vomit !


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 18, 2021)

Alaricat said:


> Olives are fucking terrible !! they taste like vomit !


You must've tasted the most tasty vomit in existence then.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 18, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> If knowledge of the christian faith damns those who have that knowledge to eternity in hell if they dont follow and worship God then on from that knowledge wouldn't true salvation of the world's people be allowing that knowledge to fall away so know one knows of it and would be granted passage to heaven like infants who die?



Have you heard of Roko's Basilisk?


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 18, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Have you heard of Roko's Basilisk?


I have now and am reading up on it. interestingly relevent.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 18, 2021)

Punji said:


> Facial tattoos can be very tasteful.


*tattoos himself onto your face*

Hmm, you're right. We can. :>


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 18, 2021)

Creamed Corn is actually OK.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 18, 2021)

Parental and familial bonds are BS and arent worthy of loyalty just for name and blood's sake.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2021)

The only worth you have that really matters is that which others see in you.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 18, 2021)

The number of people who can actually follow a religion in the modern day is... probably at most 1 in 10,000.

The rest need to stay FAR, FAR AWAY from religion, period.  ANY religion.  (I even count atheism for this purpose.)


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 18, 2021)

Generally speaking, a good portion of "cancel culture's" outrage often isn't outrage at the supposed immoral actions of said person, it's more used as a convenient and socially acceptable cudgel to wield against a person said people already dislike. It's a socially accpetable way to hate somebody and to receive accolades from it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 19, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Generally speaking, a good portion of "cancel culture's" outrage often isn't outrage at the supposed immoral actions of said person, it's more used as a convenient and socially acceptable cudgel to wield against a person said people already dislike. It's a socially accpetable way to hate somebody and to receive accolades from it.



British filmmaker Jon Ronson has a considered video on this subject. 

I don't think there's a single response to this subject- since it varies all the way from 'misunderstood statement results in mob bullying,' to powerful people trying to get away with serious or even criminal transgressions by implying that holding them to account would be 'giving in to cancel culture'- like that Hollywood mogul who got convicted.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 19, 2021)

Shirts with dragons on them are still cool, like they had in the early 2000's in the US.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 19, 2021)

The Star Wars sequels weren't bad movies.


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 19, 2021)

Unpopular opinion: IHOP is a good restaurant


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 19, 2021)

To begin to heal from mental illness, you need to look deep down inside why you think and behave the way you do and make the effort to change, unlearn thought/behavior patterns and replace unhealthy habits with healthy ones. Easier said than done, but it worked for me!


----------



## zandelux (Jan 19, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> The Star Wars sequels weren't bad movies.


They were better than the prequels, at least. Competently made, even if they seem like they were churned out by a corporate boardroom.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 20, 2021)

PigeonIsMySafeword said:


> -DDLG is diet pedophillia and a poor “coping” mechanism
> 
> -“Lesbian” isn’t a bad word
> 
> -Children under 18 should not be allowed HRT



People think Lesbian is a bad word?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> People think Lesbian is a bad word?


Most of the opinions in this thread are not actually unpopular


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 20, 2021)

I like the taste of Saltines.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 20, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I like the taste of Saltines.


So, salt?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 20, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> So, salt?


Yeah


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 20, 2021)

I do not care for Bette Midler at all.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 20, 2021)

People mostly like creating a fursona because they like their creative egos (or their actual egos since many of them are self portraits) being stroked.
Talking about other people's creations is being polite at best and a way to not look as self centered for one second at worst.
Genuine interest outside of one's own bubble is a rare diamond in the dust.


----------



## Rassah (Jan 20, 2021)

Dressing well and working to make yourself look good isn't vanity, it's courtesy. People like to look at nice and pretty things. It makes them feel better. So looking good for others is just a nice thing to do. Making yourself look bad on purpose with gaudy fashions and body modifications, or just being an unhealthy-looking slob in public is just rude and inconsiderate.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 20, 2021)

I think tattoos for the most part look nasty, especially when they're all over the place; it's especially unappealing on women.


----------



## Alaricat (Jan 20, 2021)

socks and sandals arent that bad!


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 20, 2021)

ClumsyWitch said:


> People mostly like creating a fursona because they like their creative egos (or their actual egos since many of them are self portraits) being stroked.
> Talking about other people's creations is being polite at best and a way to not look as self centered for one second at worst.
> Genuine interest outside of one's own bubble is a rare diamond in the dust.


I thought people made fursonas cause they're extensions of themselves, or some avatar or some expression or something. To me that sounds like a really cynical way to think of it


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 20, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I thought people made fursonas cause they're extensions of themselves, or some avatar or some expression or something. To me that sounds like a really cynical way to think of it


That's indeed a cynical view, well put together.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> The Star Wars sequels weren't bad movies.


But they were bad Star Wars movies that took old ideas and mixed them with a pile of shit straight from J.J. Abrams' asshole.


KimberVaile said:


> Generally speaking, a good portion of "cancel culture's" outrage often isn't outrage at the supposed immoral actions of said person, it's more used as a convenient and socially acceptable cudgel to wield against a person said people already dislike. It's a socially accpetable way to hate somebody and to receive accolades from it.


The most transparent example of this is when someone calls out a successful artist for being "problematic", and immediately links to their own work as a "safe" alternative (which almost invariably looks like garbage in comparison). It's jealousy hiding behind justice.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 24, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I think tattoos for the most part look nasty, especially when they're all over the place; it's especially unappealing on women.


Someday, a mortician will be staring at this and likely not care much, perhaps get a little cold chuckle


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 24, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Someday, a mortician will be staring at this and likely not care much, perhaps get a little cold chuckleView attachment 99922


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 24, 2021)

Sometimes, being nice means calling out the stupidity of other people.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I think tattoos for the most part look nasty, especially when they're all over the place; it's especially unappealing on women.


While I won't single women out, I agree that tattoos rarely look so amazing that I'd ever want them. x3

I've sometimes wondered about whether to cover up some scars I have with tattoos, but you know- if the tattoo wasn't good it could be worse.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 24, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I think tattoos for the most part look nasty, especially when they're all over the place; it's especially unappealing on women.


Depends on where and what it is, really.

I am considering getting a wolf paw tattoo on both my shoulders.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 30, 2021)

You can try and shame someone into changing their sexual preferences, but it doesn't work and it's plain wrong


----------



## alphienya (Jan 30, 2021)

Peanut butter never tastes good by itself.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 30, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You can try and shame someone into changing their sexual preferences, but it doesn't work and it's plain wrong


This isn't an unpopular opinion? 

I'm sorry if you live in a town where this is considered normal.



alphienya said:


> Peanut butter never tastes good by itself.



Heresy!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 30, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> This isn't an unpopular opinion?
> 
> I'm sorry if you live in a town where this is considered normal.


You could say no opinion is unpopular, as I've said a few times, since every opinion is popular in certain milieux


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 30, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You could say no opinion is unpopular, as I've said a few times, since every opinion is popular in certain milieux



_Sure_


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 30, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> _Sure_


?


----------



## Punji (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 31, 2021)

Labels arent bad, don't want to be labeled something the simple answer is don't be that something.

I say this because too often people try to say they arent something just because there is someone else up one rung higher on the ladder of dedication in that classification.

Like a murderer is a murderer just because Steve killed three people doesnt make bob any less a murderer for killing one. Steve is just seemingly a better and more dedicated murderer is all.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 31, 2021)

Sometimes the closest beings may stab you in your back and hurt you bad, and also sometimes, the ones you never really put emphasis on may save your A in need.

The only and the very being that doesn't reverse without warning is yourself. Be nice to yourself UwU


----------



## .Antho (Jan 31, 2021)

Unpopular opinion: Charizard is by far one of the least interesting starter mons in the entire Pokémon series.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2021)

Taking offense doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2021)

Since there have been a wide variety of posts expressing fear that we will be forced to be sexually attracted to transgender bodies in the future, 
I thought, as somebody who made similar comments in the past, I would post to say that I think this fear is fabricated and that- when we join in with this, we're contributing to stereotypes that hold back the aim* we all agree with* of liberty and equality for everybody.

It's a distraction that stops us from concentrating on what is actually a political struggle, by aiming to make us feel like we're threatened and victimised by liberty for trans people. 
In a world of very real threats, where it's often still legal to fire somebody or deny them health care coverage because of gender identity, we end up wasting time worrying about imaginary threats instead.

There is a long history of people who want liberty being represented as threats to the rest of us. 
The right of same sex couples to marry was represented as a threat to religious freedom.
Acknowledging our existence in schools was treated as a threat to the purity of children, as if it was an effort to pollute their minds. 
Similarly pernicious stereotypes against Jewish folk usually revolve around trying to portray them as a powerful threat to the rest of us. 

We're familiar with this. We know that these threats are non existent.
With clear heads, we know that there is no more a risk that liberty for transgender folk will mean we are forced to be sexually attracted to transgender bodies than liberty for gay people meant that straight men would be forced to be attracted to other men.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Saokymo (Jan 31, 2021)

_*sigh*_

Look, I get it - as a trans person, I have non-standard genitals and that’s not everyone’s cup of tea. That’s fine! I‘ve never expected _everyone_ to be attracted to me, cos that’s not how sexual/romantic attraction works. The issue of offense here boils down to how that lack of attraction is expressed.

*”Sorry - you’re not my type.”* < Perfectly valid, straightforward and covers all the bases without insulting anyone. You’re politely rejecting a single person for basic lack of attraction, and not singling out any particular aspect of them in the process. Most people will accept this without issue or offense. People who refuse to take “no” for an answer or try to force themselves on others are shitty people, regardless of whatever demographic they fall into.

*”Sorry - I don’t date transgender people.”* < Replace “transgender people” with any other group - black people, white people, furries, etc. - and you can see how that particular phrasing starts to become offensive. You’re no longer rejecting a single person, but an entire group at once. It comes off as prejudiced cos it applies a broad brush (and usually invokes negative stereotypes in the process) to the entire group of people, even though you’re only dealing with one specific person.

TL;DR: it’s okay to not be attracted to people for various reasons, including sexual incompatibility. It’s not cool to write off entire demographics with a broad brush when you’re dealing with one individual. People who force themselves on others are shitty no matter what, but that still doesn’t make base prejudice against their groups okay.

Can we stop bitching about transgender people now?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 31, 2021)

The people who say "rap music is only about N words and fookin biaches and money and cars and drugs" are the same people who say "metal music is only about killing and satan and screaming and drugs and alcohol and fookin biaches".


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 31, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> < Replace “transgender people” with any other group - black people, white people, furries, etc. - and you can see how that particular phrasing starts to become offensive.


I'm thinking to myself "I'm not interested in dating men/women" and I find that there's absolutely nothing wrong with it and it doesn't even sound bad, so..


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I'm thinking to myself "I'm not interested in dating men/women" and I find that there's absolutely nothing wrong with it and it doesn't even sound bad, so..



I guess the context is a little different for transgender people since they often face demeaning commentary that their bodies are not attractive and so forth.

In any case, it's a bit weird that a big response to trans people wanting liberty is 'but _I _don't want to date them,'.

We're both gay, so it's easy for me to present an analogy.
We're both happy that France and Britain mostly offer us equal standing under law to straight folk.
Would it make sense for a straight man to express his concern that gay people want to make it  socially unacceptable for him to refuse to date Frank Gulotta?

Probably not. ;D Our mission isn't to force straight men to date Frank.

_Unless..._


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 31, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I guess the context is a little different for transgender people since they often face demeaning commentary that their bodies are not attractive and so forth.
> 
> In any case, it's a bit weird that a big response to trans people wanting liberty is 'but _I _don't want to date them,'.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure to follow, everybody has liberty in this context. Everything you're saying amounts to not having people be rude, which is not a right that anybody has.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 31, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I'm thinking to myself "I'm not interested in dating men/women" and I find that there's absolutely nothing wrong with it and it doesn't even sound bad, so..


Cos that falls under basic sexual attraction and isn’t singling out any particular minority group. It’s people naming specific subgroups that makes it icky. _“I’m not attracted to *black* men.“ “I don’t date *Jewish* women.”_ Etc.

See the difference?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 31, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> Cos that falls under basic sexual attraction and isn’t singling out any particular minority group. It’s people naming specific subgroups that makes it icky. _“I’m not attracted to *black* men.“ “I don’t date *Jewish* women.”_ Etc.
> 
> See the difference?


Nope

I mean men too are a minority in most countries, so what?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I'm not sure to follow, everybody has liberty in this context. Everything you're saying amounts to not having people be rude, which is not a right that anybody has.



_'Yuck, I don't want to date transgender people,'_
This is a rude comment. People are welcome to their own preferences, but they don't have to try to make other people feel disgusting. 

If you want to be rude, go ahead, if that makes you happy- but you may discover people return the favour. 

_'Social progressives don't accept that sexual preference can't be changed- they should stop trying to shame me into dating transgender people'_
This isn't just rude- it is nonsense. Transgender people aren't interested in having unwanted dates with Frank. They want liberty. 

They currently lack essential liberties in many western countries. The aims are eliminating discrimination in housing, employment and medicine, for example. Things we all agree with.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 31, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Nope
> 
> I mean men too are a minority in most countries, so what?


Aha, got it - you’re purposefully acting obtuse to derail the conversation into an endless circle and/or bait certain users into a response. I mean if you’d rather be openly bigoted toward people & groups you don’t like then go right ahead, but don’t act all butthurt when people call you on your shit.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 31, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> _'Yuck, I don't want to date transgender people,'_
> This is a rude comment. People are welcome to their own preferences, but they don't have to try to make other people feel disgusting.
> 
> If you want to be rude, go ahead, if that makes you happy- but you may discover people return the favour.
> ...


Well YOU made it sound like a disgusted comment, why do you think you have to do that and then try to make it about rights? again I don't think this is about rights at all, neither should it be about putting words in anyone's mouth, because if you have to do that in order to have a case... I'm fraid you don't have one.


Saokymo said:


> Aha, got it - you’re purposefully acting obtuse to derail the conversation into an endless circle and/or bait certain users into a response. I mean if you’d rather be openly bigoted toward people & groups you don’t like then go right ahead, but don’t act all butthurt when people call you on your shit.


Obtuse? I'm not the one bringing up a silly logic and hoping that nobody shows why it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2021)

Rimna said:


> The people who say "rap music is only about N words and fookin biaches and money and cars and drugs" are the same people who say "metal music is only about killing and satan and screaming and drugs and alcohol and fookin biaches".


Wut. xD


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Well YOU made it sound like a disgusted comment, why do you think you have to do that and then try to make it about rights? again I don't think this is about rights at all, neither should it be about putting words in anyone's mouth, because if you have to do that in order to have a case... I'm fraid you don't have one.
> 
> Obtuse? I'm not the one bringing up a silly logic and hoping that nobody shows why it doesn't make much sense.



Simple as I can possibly make it.

Do you agree with me that transgender activists are not interested in shaming you to change your sexual preferences?

*Yes? *No problem.

*No? *Then you've made a mistake. They're not interested in dating you- they're interested in securing the liberties other people take for granted.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 31, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Simple as I can possibly make it.
> 
> Do you agree with me that transgender activists are not interested in shaming you to change your sexual preferences?
> 
> ...


 Again I don't know what liberty you're even talking about or why you're bringing it up. I'm solely talking of preferences, and I'm not aware of any liberty to have anyone be attracted to you.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 31, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Obtuse? I'm not the one bringing up a silly logic and hoping that nobody shows why it doesn't make much sense.


Like trying to claim men are a minority, when they account for roughly half of all people on earth? Lol ok


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 31, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> Like trying to claim men are a minority, when they account for roughly half of all people on earth? Lol ok


Less than 50% = minority. Or do you disagree with maths..?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Again I don't know what liberty you're even talking about or why you're bringing it up. I'm solely talking of preferences, and I'm not aware of any liberty to have anyone be attracted to you.



Perhaps this is a language barrier problem. 

Several people have posted on the forums that they feel like transgender activists want to shame them into changing their sexual preferences. 

This is wrong; nobody is interested in forcing Frank to go on dates with them. 
If you think anybody _does_ want this, you've misunderstood them.



Frank Gulotta said:


> Less than 50% = minority. Or do you disagree with maths..?



'Minority' is an English term used to refer to a small group who differ from the main population. 
'Romani' would be a minority, but 'people who enjoy watching golf' wouldn't be, even if only 45% of people enjoy watching golf. 

When Americans use the term, they usually mean a group that doesn't have the same social advantages as the main population.
So they typically wouldn't refer to being Californian as a 'minority', for example. 

So this is simply a French/English language barrier.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 31, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Perhaps this is a language barrier problem.


Then it would be on you, because I wasn't the one bringing up all sorts of unrelated stuff


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 31, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Less than 50% = minority. Or do you disagree with maths..?


Wikipedia - Human Sex Ratio: _The sex ratio for the entire world population is *101 males to 100 females* (2018 est.)_

You were saying? Just cos certain areas have more women than men doesn’t make men a minority overall. Plurality is the better word to use here cos the gender ratio is roughly 1:1 across the board with slight statistical variation.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Then it would be on you, because I wasn't the one bringing up all sorts of unrelated stuff



Sure- if that makes you feel better. 

Do you feel better now, knowing nobody is interested in forcing you to change your sexual preference? Have I alleviated an anxiety you had?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 31, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> Wikipedia - Human Sex Ratio: _The sex ratio for the entire world population is *101 males to 100 females* (2018 est.)_
> 
> You were saying? Just cos certain areas have more women than men doesn’t make men a minority overall. Plurality is the better word to use here cos the gender ratio is roughly 1:1 across the board with slight statistical variation.


I was saying... 


Which countries do you live in? chances are you live in one of the many ones where men are in fact a minority


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 31, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Wut. xD



At least here, as in where I live, it's okay for people to hate on rap and say that it's only about "gangsta shit and drugs and bitches". Often times, it's metalheads that do it, or people who are into rock music. 

That's the same thing as if I said that metal is only about screaming as loud as you can, sacrificing people in the name of satan and taking drugs.

In both cases this generalization is kinda dum.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 31, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Sure- if that makes you feel better.
> 
> Do you feel better now, knowing nobody is interested in forcing you to change your sexual preference? Have I alleviated an anxiety you had?


Damn, you just assume a lot of things today. Who told you I was anxious? I was always fine, merely reacting to groups of people I've seen in action expressing entitlement to having other people be attracted to them


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2021)

Rimna said:


> At least here, as in where I live, it's okay for people to hate on rap and say that it's only about "gangsta shit and drugs and bitches". Often times, it's metalheads that do it, or people who are into rock music.
> 
> That's the same thing as if I said that metal is only about screaming as loud as you can, sacrificing people in the name of satan and taking drugs.
> 
> In both cases this generalization is kinda dum.


Ah, like that. Ye, it's dumb, though stereotypes like that inside music don't exactly pop out outta nowhere.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 31, 2021)

And now we’re back to arguing over basic maths and statistics to invalidate trans people again. Fantastic!

Men are a *plurality*, not a minority - even in countries where demographics skew slightly towards women. The overall global ratio _*still favors men*_ even with all the various countries that have a _*slight*_ female majority population.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Damn, you just assume a lot of things today. Who told you I was anxious? I was always fine, merely reacting to groups of people I've seen in action expressing entitlement to having other people be attracted to them



I am sure you are a catch, Frank, but _Nobody wants to change your sexuality so that they can date you._

If you think people _do_, you're mistaken.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 31, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I am sure you are a catch, Frank, but _Nobody wants to change your sexuality so that they can date you._
> 
> If you think people _do_, you're mistaken.


Do you know the opinion of everyone on earth on this?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Do you know the opinion of everyone on earth on this?



Your unpopular opinion is that you secretly believe that somebody- _somewhere on Earth_- wants to have an unwanted sexual relationship with you.
_
Okay..._


----------



## alphienya (Jan 31, 2021)

Oh my god. No trans person in their right mind would want to fuck you. Some of us have _pretty damn low standards_ and you're not meeting *any* *of them*. Get over yourself.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 31, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Your unpopular opinion is that you secretly believe that somebody- _somewhere on Earth_- wants to have an unwanted sexual relationship with you.
> 
> _Okay..._


Stop assuming please, it's getting messed up :S


----------



## Punji (Jan 31, 2021)

The idea that trans people expect other people to date them isn't entirely unwarranted. Do all or even most trans people think people should date them regardless of being trans? No, I'm sure most people accept that not everyone will be attracted to them and sometimes very superficial traits can be deal-breakers.

So why does this argument exist in response to the comments given previously? Because unfortunately so people do believe it's wrong to not date someone on a preference or sexuality. Here's a video by Riley Dennis, very commonly criticized as being basically "date trans people or you're a bigot."






Personally I feel sad for her. She gets way too much hate when I personally feel she thinks what she's saying is okay. Furthermore, I understand how she might feel. Not long ago I wanted to try dating with my best friend, but the fact of the matter is he's just not interested in dating males. In his awesomely kind heart he never flat out told me "no" even when I finally came to terms and apologized for getting so excited about the idea of it when he clearly wasn't interested.

It doesn't make it right to expect it. It doesn't mean he thinks less of me just because he's not interested in a romantic relationship. People refusing to date someone on the basis of race, sex, gender, or being trans may not be great but it doesn't mean they're bad people, that the person being rejected is worth any less to themselves or others, or that the person being rejected is being denied any liberties.

To reiterate, the unfortuate idea that some trans people expect others to date them with no consideration to being trans is not entirely without reason. Comments directed at this are not meant to target all trans people or so I would assume, only at the expressed views of a vocal minority. No one likes to have their behaviours dictated, by anyone. This is not an issue with trans people directly, and could be applied to anyone over any thing.



Saokymo said:


> And now we’re back to arguing over basic maths and statistics to invalidate trans people again. Fantastic!


We don't really have to do this dance again and get the _second_ unpopular opinions thread locked too.

This is a strawman plain and simple. No one is invalidating trans people.

This is why these discussions always spiral. This is a dishonest conduct not in any way intended to further the conversation, and is only meant to dig at the perceived opponent.

Can we all here on the FAF at least try to be respectful and decent in spite of our disagreements? Let's at least try to have one good honest discussion about this for once.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2021)

I am going to have to take one for the team and date Frank to take him off the market. 

It's the only way.


----------



## Balskarr (Jan 31, 2021)

The assumptions that people like to make on this forum are some of the absolute furthest stretches I have ever seen on the internet.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 31, 2021)

Punji said:


> The idea that trans people expect other people to date them isn't entirely unwarranted. Do all or even most trans people think people should date them regardless of being trans? No, I'm sure most people accept that not everyone will be attracted to them and sometimes very superficial traits can be deal-breakers.
> 
> So why does this argument exist in response to the comments given previously? Because unfortunately so people do believe it's wrong to not date someone on a preference or sexuality. Here's a video by Riley Dennis, very commonly criticized as being basically "date trans people or you're a bigot."
> 
> ...


Ah..
Looks at the content admins deleted from FAF when they suspended me for showing evidence of transphobia from conversations you and your friends have had.
Ah yes Definitely no one around here wants to invalidate trans people and they definitely don’t hold transphobic positions like the wrong belief that trans people are “fakes”. No one also tries using and conflating that their point is right because science even though science has said they are wrong and that trans people are who they are, ie. trans women ARE women trans men ARE men enbies ARE enbies, etc. they even try writing the numerous sources that back this up as having been paid off or threatened into making such statements.

so don’t try saying no one here holds the position to invalidate because you know better.


----------



## Punji (Jan 31, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> Ah..
> Looks at the content admins deleted from FAF when they suspended me for showing evidence of transphobia from conversations you and your friends have had.
> Ah yes Definitely no one around here wants to invalidate trans people and they definitely don’t hold transphobic positions like the wrong belief that trans people are “fakes”. No one also tries using and conflating that their point is right because science even though science has said they are wrong and that trans people are who they are, ie. trans women ARE women trans men ARE men enbies ARE enbies, etc. they even try writing the numerous sources that back this up as having been paid off or threatened into making such statements.
> 
> so don’t try saying no one here holds the position to invalidate because you know better.


Oh Lucy, I've said it before and I'll say it again. If you had any evidence of me being transphobic, why did you post slander attacking my friends and even perfect strangers on the same server as me, instead of anything I've said directly?

Please don't get yourself permabanned.

Beyond this, I suggest to talk to the individual in question about his opinions and beliefs. Things are much more nuanced than you'd like them to seem, so much as I can tell.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2021)

@Punji 

Basically I'm sure you can find somebody on youtube with an unreasonable take, right? 

Often weird takes like this are picked up and argued vehemently against. People end up incorrectly believing that this is what 'progressive' people truly want- and the consequence of that is political obstacles to what people _really_ want- which is just liberty and equality.

For example most of us gay people who wanted equal access to marriage weren't interested in *forcing* priests to conduct a same sex ceremony if they didn't want to- but the debate about religious freedom to refuse to marry same sex couples became one of the biggest fears shared among circles of people who opposed us being able to marry, until it became a politically relevant piece of rhetoric. 

The same thing has happened to trans people regularly. For example If they want to be able to change their legal gender, they get accused of wanting to allow predators into women's bathrooms...and we lose sight of the fact that _nobody is actually on the door of women's bathrooms checking people's legal gender in the first place. _


----------



## hologrammaton (Jan 31, 2021)

>query "unpopular opinions"
*1 result(s) returned.  Display? *
     y/n
>y

「Sarcasm does not make you sound as smart as you think it does.  It just makes you sound like a personification of the Dunning-Krueger effect.」​


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 31, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> Ah the nuance of saying trans women are “fake women” and is why they don’t want to date them.
> Interesting nuance there certainly nuance isn’t just being thrown in here for no other reason than to idk make it sound like they didn’t mean to say such things multiple times in different channels that there is evidence of.
> 
> Also slander is spoken this is written do you may think libel, but you’d be wrong see I said youve used the same verbiage as transphobes likely because you converse with that type regularly. Which was why I also said in the past if you don’t want to be misunderstood for being a transphobe you may want to choose different wording.
> See the point was hey that word is problematic due to common use by the majority of others who use it, transphobes, so to not be mistaken for one please use different word. Along with evidence after the fact of how the theory that you grew accustomed to speaking in such a manner about trans people because your company that you keep are transphobes as well.


Note the issue isn’t not wanting to date trans women idc to me whatever that’s not transphobic, but what is transphobic is the reasoning. “Fake” women, so yeah that for clarification is the issue here.


----------



## Punji (Jan 31, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> @Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (Quote meh plz)
> 
> Basically I'm sure you can find somebody on youtube with an unreasonable take, right?
> 
> ...


I chose the video specifically because I knew of her from the years ago it was posted, and I believe she is genuine and fair in her representation. She says disagreeable things in a mind and agreeable tone and manner, and I feel like she appropriately demonstrates her views in a thoughtful and fairly direct manner without being hostile, rude, or aggressive to anyone.

Furthermore, she is legitimately arguing the position relevant here. The video is literally about people not wanting to date trans people, from the perspective of a trans person wanting people to date her. I specifically said this isn't what all trans people think, only that this is the issue being brought up when someone complains about "being forced to date a trans person."

Dating someone isn't a liberty. It just isn't. A personal agreement between to consenting parties. Equality isn't a concern here, because no one can choose who will and will not date them.

The rest of this I feel just isn't relevant at all. It seems disingenuous, as if to equate a person's potential mutual dating pool to legal rights.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jan 31, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> Ah..
> Looks at the content admins deleted from FAF when they suspended me for showing evidence of transphobia from conversations you and your friends have had.
> Ah yes Definitely no one around here wants to invalidate trans people and they definitely don’t hold transphobic positions like the wrong belief that trans people are “fakes”. No one also tries using and conflating that their point is right because science even though science has said they are wrong and that trans people are who they are, ie. trans women ARE women trans men ARE men enbies ARE enbies, etc. they even try writing the numerous sources that back this up as having been paid off or threatened into making such statements.
> 
> so don’t try saying no one here holds the position to invalidate because you know better.



The reason why they temporarily yeeted you into oblivion is probably owed to the fact that you attempted to slander four users (Rassah, Cric, Ramjet, and Nexus) for saying things that you did not like in a private Discord server that you aren't a member of. Those four users also weren't actively participating in the thread that you linked those screenshots in. You and several others were literally supporting the banning of other users who had absolutely *nothing* to do with that discussion.

And I can't believe that I have to say this but FAF staff powers likely do not extend to Discord servers that are not directly affiliated with FA or FAF. 

You got dinged because you were basically starting shit. 

You're not the hero that you think are. Stop LARPing as one.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 31, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Ah, like that. Ye, it's dumb, though stereotypes like that inside music don't exactly pop out outta nowhere.



Hmm, when looking at what's mainstream, I guess? There was that black metal band where the band members were killing each other, and then we have shit like Gorgoroth that (were)are burning crosses and goat heads on stage, and whatever that tattoo face rapper's name was who was in court for selling guns. 

But it's also funny that Dimmu Borgir are now said to be "disney metal" as a result of their latest album. And Ice Cube went from being a "real g" to starring in family movies. 

Either case, life isn't only black and white, and metal isn't only about evil, and rap isn't all about being a gangsta.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 31, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> Note the issue isn’t not wanting to date trans women idc to me whatever that’s not transphobic, but what is transphobic is the reasoning. “Fake” women, so yeah that for clarification is the issue here.


Why do you care so much if you weren't set on dating transphobic people anyway? Do you want power over what people fucking think, is that the issue?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Hmm, when looking at what's mainstream, I guess? There was that black metal band where the band members were killing each other, and then we have shit like Gorgoroth that (were)are burning crosses and goat heads on stage, and whatever that tattoo face rapper's name was who was in court for selling guns.
> 
> But it's also funny that Dimmu Borgir are now said to be "disney metal" as a result of their latest album. And Ice Cube went from being a "real g" to starring in family movies.
> 
> Either case, life isn't only black and white, and metal isn't only about evil, and rap isn't all about being a gangsta.


Indeed, it's not.

Because of Black Metal hitting Norway a couple of decades ago we ended up with some churches being burned down over here. I honestly can't imagine music making people wanting to burn things down or end up violent, but it does happen it seems.


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 31, 2021)

ASTA said:


> The reason why they temporarily yeeted you into oblivion is probably owed to the fact that you attempted to slander four users (Rassah, Cric, Ramjet, and Nexus) for saying things that you did not like in a private Discord server that you aren't a member of. Those four users also weren't actively participating in the thread that you linked those screenshots in. You and several others were literally supporting the banning of other users who had absolutely *nothing* to do with that discussion.
> 
> And I can't believe that I have to say this but FAF staff powers likely do not extend to Discord servers that are not directly affiliated with FA or FAF.
> 
> ...


You all keep saying slander when you mean libel, but you’d still be wrong I never made false accusations I only made statements of fact with evidence. Also uh there was no Nexus in the evidence and I was not naming names this time for those who didn’t see the screenshots.
The point was again if you read through, how Punji uses the same language about trans people as majority of transphobes being that their company itself is transphobic which was why the screenshots had been provided as evidence to that fact that I wasn’t making an unfounded claim.

so uhhh yeah thanks and also I’m not a hero I’m just a punk ass bitch who doesn’t like that the derailing interjectors in trans commentary always happen to be transphobes too *gestures to some of those who have shown that they’re transphobes* so yeah fun times.


----------

